# The CoylCushion *Official Thread*



## Alice Coyl

I am now offering my "Techno Beanie" for $15 plus $4.50 S&H to U.S. customers. The two examples showing in the picture is a "brown faux leather" and a "gold fleece". If you are interested, please PM me or email me at [email protected] and put "Techno Beanie" in the subject line.

I have many fabrics that I can make these from or I can obtain fabrics if you have a preference for a particular pattern or fabric. Please allow 2 to 4 business days for shipping. Each Techno Beanie is custom made for the customer ordering and different sizes can be made depending on each customer's needs. Smaller Techno Beanies for cell phones or iPods are $10 plus $3.50 S&H.


----------



## maries

Very nice!  I hope you will post more pics as you make more.


----------



## Alice Coyl

These were my first two. My fabric orders haven't arrived yet and when they do, I'll post them on my web site and post a link here.


----------



## kuklachica

alice.... i think i may want one of these. What your fabric options?

[email protected]

bethany


----------



## Alice Coyl

Bethany, I have many fabrics available now and am expecting some fabric shipments within the next few days. Here is a link to the fabrics I have on my web site. As soon as the new fabrics arrive, I'll scan them and add them to the collection. I have cotton, denim, fleece, faux leather and some beautiful Asian fabrics. Take a look and if you see anything you like, either post a message or send me an email. Right now, I can process your order the same day.

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p127912196


----------



## maries

You have some really nice fabric choices.  The quality of the one you made looks so much better than the Book Beanie that I paid $20 plus shipping for.  Now to decide on a fabric...................  

Thanks for making these.


----------



## maries

Alice,
Can you add one of your embroidery designs to these?  If so where would it go and what would the additional cost be?  I think these will be great unique gifts too so my mind is churning with ideas for the people that I can get these for.  Never to early to start my Christmas shopping early!


----------



## Kathy

Have you thought about making one for the iPad? I would really love to have one for mine. Love the blue fabric with the starfish.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Kathy, yes, I am going to make a small one for the iPod. It would also fit a telephone. Maries, I can embroidery an initial or a name on the top or side of the Techno Beanie. In fact, two of my customers already have ordered their names embroideried. When I receive the material they ordered, I will post a picture. I can add an initial, a monogram or a name for an additional $5. If you want a small rose on one side and your initial on the other, it would be $10 additional. $5 per item embroideried.


----------



## Kathy

Alice Coyl said:


> Kathy, yes, I am going to make a small one for the iPod. It would also fit a telephone. Maries, I can embroidery an initial or a name on the top or side of the Techno Beanie. In fact, two of my customers already have ordered their names embroideried. When I receive the material they ordered, I will post a picture. I can add an initial, a monogram or a name for an additional $5. If you want a small rose on one side and your initial on the other, it would be $10 additional. $5 per item embroideried.


I'm asking about the iPad which is bigger not an iPod.


----------



## Hadou

I can't help but think these things are...adorable.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Kathy, I'm sorry I misread your post. Yes, it will fit the iPad. When my neighbor gets back from vacation next week, I'll borrow her iPad and take some pictures with an actual iPad. I have a cardboard cutout of an iPad on the gold fleece one. Here is a picture of how it sits.


----------



## laurie_lu

Nice work.  Love the faux leather and lack of eyeballs.  However your shipping cost of $4.50 is more expensive than the "Book Beanie" shipping which is only $2.50 in the US(free for 2 or more ordered).  Why the higher shipping cost for yours?  Just curious.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just added 10 new fabrics to my web page.

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p127912196


----------



## maries

laurie_lu said:


> Nice work. Love the faux leather and lack of eyeballs. However your shipping cost of $4.50 is more expensive than the "Book Beanie" shipping which is only $2.50 in the US(free for 2 or more ordered). Why the higher shipping cost for yours? Just curious.


Not ALice but I can tell you that the Book Beanie does not look anywhere near as nice as these and was a better size for my iphone or a paperback book. Hardly any stuffing in the BB. The BB shipped in an envelope and since it was so light that might be what it cost to ship but the mark up on the materials for the BB had to be pretty high.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Laurie Lu, 

The Book Beanie is much smaller than the one I am offering. It doesn't have as much filling so takes a larger envelope or box to mail it in. I took the actual postage cost for my product of $$1.88 (average fabric weight), the envelope (large water resistant poly with bubble wrap inside to protect the product), and added $1.25 handling (packaging and driving to the post office). The Book Beanie cannot be mailed for $2.50 so she must be adding the "hidden" costs in the price of her product. I don't hide anything from my customers. Also, as I understand, the quality of my fabric is much better so the weight of the product is heavier. I add more filling so it adequately supports any product. Also, I think the Book Beanie is mass-produced by a commercial company where mine is custom made for each customer. I work with each customer to allow them to choose the fabric they want from my fabric selection of over 90 different fabrics, or I order the fabric they want at no additional charge. The Book Beanie has limitited color and fabric choices. My $15 plus $4.50 shipping compared to the $19.95 plus $2.50 shipping is a bargain plus I believe the customer is getting a better product.

Thank you for asking. Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received a Book Beanie in the mail. I will take a picture of the Book Beanie next to my product and post it in a few minutes. I didn't buy the Book Beanie. A customer volunteered to send it to me for comparison. I will send it back to her with a "free" Techno Beanie in a much larger box.


----------



## laurie_lu

Alice Coyl said:


> Laurie Lu,
> 
> The Book Beanie is much smaller than the one I am offering. It doesn't have as much filling so takes a larger envelope or box to mail it in. I took the actual postage cost for my product of $$1.88 (average fabric weight), the envelope (large water resistant poly with bubble wrap inside to protect the product), and added $1.25 handling (packaging and driving to the post office). The Book Beanie cannot be mailed for $2.50 so she must be adding the "hidden" costs in the price of her product. I don't hide anything from my customers. Also, as I understand, the quality of my fabric is much better so the weight of the product is heavier. I add more filling so it adequately supports any product. Also, I think the Book Beanie is mass-produced by a commercial company where mine is custom made for each customer. I work with each customer to allow them to choose the fabric they want from my fabric selection of over 90 different fabrics, or I order the fabric they want at no additional charge. The Book Beanie has limitited color and fabric choices. My $15 plus $4.50 shipping compared to the $19.95 plus $2.50 shipping is a bargain plus I believe the customer is getting a better product.
> 
> Thank you for asking. Alice


Thanks for the explanation Alice. Sounds like you will do well with your product.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Book Beanie and Techno Beanie. The picture says it all. The Book Beanie has a seam right down the middle of the front and the closure seam sticking right out front. Mine has no seam down the front so I can embroidery a name on it and the closure seam is well hidden in the back lower seam.


----------



## Neekeebee

Very nice!

N


----------



## Alice Coyl

Would it sell better if I priced it at $19.50 with free shipping? Same price, different words... It would still be less than the Book Beanie at $19.95 plus $2.50 shipping.


----------



## Lilith

I love these!  Nice work, Alice. 
Have you tried it with a conventional hard cover book?  
I may consider this for my parents, they both read a lot but no Kindles in their house . . . 
Lilith


----------



## Patricia

I've been thinking about getting an iPad, so I'm excited that it will work for both!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith, it works great with a hard cover book as long as it isn't too big. If you would like, I could post a picture with a typical hard cover book seated on it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just finished this Techno Beanie for the husband of one of our members. She gave me permission to post her picture. It is a nylon type camo fabric.


----------



## Kathy

I want one for my iPad. Is the cost the same or is it higher for the iPad? Do I IM you to order? I put my iPad in the landscape view the most. Can you take a picture with the cardboard turned?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Kathy, I'll take a picture and post it for you. Do you have any idea what fabric you would like? PM me a message and we will continue.


----------



## Kathy

Alice Coyl said:


> Kathy, I'll take a picture and post it for you. Do you have any idea what fabric you would like? PM me a message and we will continue.


Ther were a couple I saw that I liked. I'll look again and PM you with the one I want.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Kathy, here is the cardboard cutout of the iPad. I suggest making it 1" wider to accomodate your horizontal position. No extra charge. When you are ready, send me a PM.


----------



## Kathy

Alice Coyl said:


> Kathy, here is the cardboard cutout of the iPad. I suggest making it 1" wider to accomodate your horizontal position. No extra charge. When you are ready, send me a PM.


Love it. I agree an 1" would help. PM was sent. Thanks


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith, here is a picture with a papeback book and a conventional hardback book. I think I would make the Techno Beanie 1" wider to accommodate books if you are going to use it for hardbacks.


----------



## ereaderman

Kathy...I thought you wanted the ezegrip  !!!


----------



## Kathy

ereaderman said:


> Kathy...I thought you wanted the ezegrip  !!!


I can have both.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Would it sell better if I priced it at $19.50 with free shipping? Same price, different words... It would still be less than the Book Beanie at $19.95 plus $2.50 shipping.


I'm not sure that it matters - at least to me. But if someone bought multiples would the postage be cheaper to send 2-3? If so then pricing it separate could be better. Perhaps I am the only one thinking of some Christmas shopping.  I ordered some fabric for one for my husband so while I am waiting for that, I will have time to decide what I want.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Maries,

If you ordered several Techno Beanies for Christmas, I would ship them to you together in a large box. Each fills a 15" x 15" x 3" box so I would have to calculate the size of the large box required and check with the Post Office about the parcel post shipping. I'm sure it would be much less than sending them separately. They don't weigh much. The large envelope I have ready to mail for another customer weighs less than 6 oz. The size of the box is limited but I'm sure that we could get a lot of Techno Beanies in the box. We would need to stay in the range the Post Office sets for the box not to pay oversize charges regardless of weight.

Give me some advance notice and I'll have them there early for you.

Alice


----------



## corkyb

Kathy, what design did you decide on?

Alice, does the fabric matter in terms of it's moldability?  I love #84 (I think that was the number).  Multi colored peacock feathers maybe?  But I am wondering if the faux leather or the fleece would be a better fabric for this product?
What is your opinion?


----------



## Lilith

Thank you for showing it with the books, Alice.  Looks like it would work well. 
I have one more question - could you set the Techno Beanie on your lap to prop up the book while you held it and turned pages?  I wondered if it was too squishy for that or it would hold that shape enough to let you get comfortable with a book on your lap? 
Lilith


----------



## Kathy

corkyb said:


> Kathy, what design did you decide on?
> 
> Alice, does the fabric matter in terms of it's moldability? I love #84 (I think that was the number). Multi colored peacock feathers maybe? But I am wondering if the faux leather or the fleece would be a better fabric for this product?
> What is your opinion?


I got #44. It is blue and looks like bottom of the ocean with starfish and seashells. Since I live in Florida it fits in. I'm not sure I would go with the fleece, but the faux leather is nice. I like to sit in my recliner in the evenings with my iPad on my lap and I think it will be easier to use it with techno beanie. I wanted something was light weight to prop it up. This will be perfect for that.


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> Kathy, what design did you decide on?
> 
> Alice, does the fabric matter in terms of it's moldability? I love #84 (I think that was the number). Multi colored peacock feathers maybe? But I am wondering if the faux leather or the fleece would be a better fabric for this product?
> What is your opinion?


The peacock feathers fabric is a beautiful cotton that would work very well in a Techno Beanie. Fleece and faux leather are the two I've made for myself and I like them although they are a bit warmer on my stomach than the cotton is. The cotton is always a good choice. I could make one up and let you see what it looks like after I fill my current orders.

I have some additional fleece fabric on order and should have it in the next few days.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith said:


> Thank you for showing it with the books, Alice. Looks like it would work well.
> I have one more question - could you set the Techno Beanie on your lap to prop up the book while you held it and turned pages? I wondered if it was too squishy for that or it would hold that shape enough to let you get comfortable with a book on your lap?
> Lilith


Lilith, I just tested the Techno Beanie while sitting on my couch with the book I showed in the picture opened. It worked out beautifully. For older folks who cannot hold a hardback book for long, this would be a perfect answer. The way it sits on my lap, holds the pages from turning until I turn them.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is the Techno Beanie I made for Kathy. I'm posting it with her permission. She wanted it wider to accommodate her iPad in a horizontal position. I had to add an extra piece of fabric for the width so I attached a small sea shell I had from my visits to Kauai to the front to cover up where the pieces met. This material has been so popular that I have run out. I'm going to see if I can find some similar fabric to re-plenish my stash.


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> Kathy, what design did you decide on?
> 
> Alice, does the fabric matter in terms of it's moldability? I love #84 (I think that was the number). Multi colored peacock feathers maybe? But I am wondering if the faux leather or the fleece would be a better fabric for this product?
> What is your opinion?


Here is the Techno Beanie made up in the peacock feathers fabric. It turned out beautiful. Let me know what you think of it. The fleece or the faux leather make up beautifully too. This is a premium quality cotton and should last a very long time. I only buy quilting quality fabric because I know that 100% cotton is a winner.










I even made a matching bag for my Android tablet & accessories. It works as a Kindle purse also.


----------



## corkyb

It's beautiful Alice.  But I wonder if it would be distracting because it's so busy.  I will probably order something from you, but I will need an ipad sized one.  Do you have enough of this fabric if I go with that?  I also like the faux leather.  The gold fleece not so much.  I don't know if those are really peacock feathers now that I look at them closer, but I do like that material.  And it would go with so many covers.


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> It's beautiful Alice. But I wonder if it would be distracting because it's so busy. I will probably order something from you, but I will need an ipad sized one. Do you have enough of this fabric if I go with that? I also like the faux leather. The gold fleece not so much. I don't know if those are really peacock feathers now that I look at them closer, but I do like that material. And it would go with so many covers.


I have plenty of this fabric and can upsize your Techno Beanie for no additional charge. It is no more distracting than one of the skins that is so popular. The faux leather is a beautiful choice too. I am expecting more colors of the fleece in a few days. If you have a particular color choice of fleece, I can get that for you. Just let me know. I just sent out a supersize in faux leather today to one of the KB members. I made it 14" x 16" and it turned out great. They can be made in most sizes and colors in fleece.


----------



## maries

Alice,
It seems like the Beanies are keeping you busy but I would love to see what the iphone size is like when you get a chance.  I know I want a couple of the kindle ones but need to wait for the fabric I ordered for my husbands.  I think this would be useful for my phone as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> It's beautiful Alice. But I wonder if it would be distracting because it's so busy. I will probably order something from you, but I will need an ipad sized one. Do you have enough of this fabric if I go with that? I also like the faux leather. The gold fleece not so much. I don't know if those are really peacock feathers now that I look at them closer, but I do like that material. And it would go with so many covers.


I've ordered in fleece: red, burgundy, navy, turquoise, milky dalmation in black and white, also in red and white, happy paws in red, and several animal prints in duck cloth. All should be in sometime next week. If there is any color not listed that you would like, I can get it at the local fabric store. Some of these fabrics were special order for customers for their Techno Beanies. I did order enough to make several orders of each. I will post each on my web site as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> It seems like the Beanies are keeping you busy but I would love to see what the iphone size is like when you get a chance. I know I want a couple of the kindle ones but need to wait for the fabric I ordered for my husbands. I think this would be useful for my phone as well.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a KB inquiry about a size for her iphone. She mentioned the size of the BB. Do you think your iPhone would work in the BB size? She asked for a particular fabric but she hasn't answered my PM. do you think the 7" x 9" BB is a good size for your phone?


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> It seems like the Beanies are keeping you busy but I would love to see what the iphone size is like when you get a chance. I know I want a couple of the kindle ones but need to wait for the fabric I ordered for my husbands. I think this would be useful for my phone as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Maries, this is a picture of my old fashioned flip top cell phone. It is 7" high and 2.5" wide. I show it in the Book Beanie to show you that I think the Phone Beanie should be slightly smaller than then Book Beanie. The BB is 7" x 9" so I think I'll try 5" x 7" and see how that works out. I'll post a picture when I finish it. The iPhone on the internet measures 4.5" H and 2.31" W.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> It seems like the Beanies are keeping you busy but I would love to see what the iphone size is like when you get a chance. I know I want a couple of the kindle ones but need to wait for the fabric I ordered for my husbands. I think this would be useful for my phone as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Maries, this is the Phone Beanie you requested. I don't have an iPhone but my calculator is the same size as the internet shows for the iPhone. I tried to make a smaller one but it didn't work out well. I think this is a good size for your phone. Let me know what you think. I made it out of denim. I will sell them for $10.00 plus $3.50 shipping and handling. An initial embroideried on it will be an additional $5.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> You're awesome!!! Do you ever sleep? I think that is the perfect size! I will be in touch with one for me and one for my boss. I was running out of ideas for her and this will be perfect. I have some Breast Cancer Awareness fabric I would like to use for hers if possible. Can I send it to you? If so, how much fabric would you need. She has a Droid but I think it is almost the identical size as an iphone. I hope she gets an ereader so I could get her the bigger one for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks!


PM me and I'll give you the information. If you order several, it will cut the S&H costs.


----------



## maries

I'm getting the phone beanie first since I need to wait for some special fabric for the ereader size.

I hope some will get yours and post reviews.  I'm sure it is going to be so much better than the Book Beanie.  The BB worked ok but just didn't seem substantial enough.  And quality was cheap.  I'm sure home made will be a ton better.  Unless I made it.


----------



## ms.duncan

I don't usually post very much but I wanted to let everyone know my thoughts on the techno beanie that Alice made for my husband. Photos are on the first page of this thread (the camo one). I just received the beanie today and although it is for my husband, I have been using it all afternoon. It is so great! I've tried it with an ipad, kindle3, a nintendo ds, a large hardback and I even stuck it under my macbook air to level it up on my lap. It worked equally well with my small and large devices. My ipad extends a little over the edges when in the horizontal position and I see this as a plus because my hands fit under the ipad to play certain games. It is very lightweight and comfortable to use and one of those items that you once you have it, you don't  know how you managed before.
I have already contacted Alice to make me one. I can easily see myself tossing it into my bag along with my devices when I go out. I'm just a little sad that I have to give my husband this one and wait for my own. The quality, workmanship, and service were all excellent and highly recommended.


----------



## maries

ms.duncan said:


> I don't usually post very much but I wanted to let everyone know my thoughts on the techno beanie that Alice made for my husband. Photos are on the first page of this thread (the camo one). I just received the beanie today and although it is for my husband, I have been using it all afternoon. It is so great! I've tried it with an ipad, kindle3, a nintendo ds, a large hardback and I even stuck it under my macbook air to level it up on my lap. It worked equally well with my small and large devices. My ipad extends a little over the edges when in the horizontal position and I see this as a plus because my hands fit under the ipad to play certain games. It is very lightweight and comfortable to use and one of those items that you once you have it, you don't know how you managed before.
> I have already contacted Alice to make me one. I can easily see myself tossing it into my bag along with my devices when I go out. I'm just a little sad that I have to give my husband this one and wait for my own. The quality, workmanship, and service were all excellent and highly recommended.


What a great review. Thanks for posting. I am amazed you already have it. That was fast. I was impressed with the quality of the bag I won from Alice so was expecting the same. I liked the Book Beanie concept but the quality wasn't what I was expecting with that so happy to have a source for a better version and IMO a good price.

Is your Kindle in a cover? Although a covered Kindle would probably be about the size of an ipad.

Maybe your husband will share until you get your own?


----------



## ms.duncan

No, my kindle is not in a cover. And I must say that Alice really worked with me in picking the type of fabric which suited my needs. She was very helpful. It is so nice to be able to get a custom design.

My husband says I can use his beanie when he's not home.


----------



## Kathy

I got mine today. It is so nice. I'm typing on my iPad right now. I love how I don't have to hold up iPad while sitting in my comfy chair. Love it!!


----------



## maries

ms.duncan said:


> No, my kindle is not in a cover. And I must say that Alice really worked with me in picking the type of fabric which suited my needs. She was very helpful. It is so nice to be able to get a custom design.
> 
> My husband says I can use his beanie when he's not home.


That is nice of him to share. Did he know you were getting him this? I went back and looked at the photo. That fabric is nice esp for a guy. I have special runner fabric ordered for the one for my guy. Now I am wishing I paid for the rush service but at least I will get the phone version in the meantime.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I also rec'd mine in the mail today...super fast shipping!  It is extra large, faux leather & perfect size for my DX.  I can use my DX either way in it too.  Also, because of the size I can use just about anything in it.  I am very pleased with it and so glad that I ordered it.  

Thanks again Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here is a picture of an iPad and a droid phone in the phone beanie and the iPad beanie. My neighbor who loaned me her iPad and phone is so excited about the beanies that she bought both from me.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks to everyone for the rave reviews. It makes me feel so good when people are happy with my products.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just ordered some rip-stop nylon in purple, kelly green and electric blue. I'm anxious to see how the nylon works out for the beanies. I triple stitch my seams so it should last a very long time and easy to clean with a damp cloth.


----------



## ms.duncan

Maries, yes he knew about it. He had been complaining about holding his ipad and then I contacted Alice about her beanies. She sent me several photos of fabric choices. I asked him what he wanted but he didn't tell me so I picked the camo for him.

He just got home and claimed his beanie. I'm struggling on without it. He is very, very pleased. He has an ipod also and is using the beanie with the ipod too. So it works for ipod, ipad, kindle3, nintendo ds, hardbacks, etc.

Thanks again Alice! I look forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Patricia

I received my techno beanie today, also.  I was surprised that I received it so quickly with a holiday weekend. 

My first impression was that it is so lightweight!  I tried it out this afternoon planning just to read for a few minutes, but ended up reading for an hour or longer.  I use the kindle in a cover with a light, so it takes up a little more room.  But after getting it adjusted to the right angle, it was perfect.  It makes it much more comfortable to read.

If I get an iPad, I might want one a little bigger.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I'm receiving so many orders that I am offering a discount on the S&H to $3.50. I posted a link on the Kindle FB page and if we can take several orders to the post office at the same time, it will save on our handling costs. $3.50 does not cover the envelope and postage but I'm going to discount the postage for at least through July. If the volume continues, I will keep it at that price.


----------



## Alice Coyl

New fabrics just added:

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p127912196


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Hi Alice,

I sent you a PM on Friday about ordering a techno beanie for my Evo phone (and questions about the size), but haven't heard back from you, yet....I can tell you've been very busy making, posting photos of, and shipping multi-sized techno beanies, but was wondering if you rec'd my PM? Or is there somewhere else I should contact you?

Glad to see that everyone is loving them.....I can't wait to order mine........

Thank you....


----------



## Alice Coyl

LuvMyKindle said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> I sent you a PM on Friday about ordering a techno beanie for my Evo phone (and questions about the size), but haven't heard back from you, yet....I can tell you've been very busy making, posting photos of, and shipping multi-sized techno beanies, but was wondering if you rec'd my PM? Or is there somewhere else I should contact you?
> 
> Glad to see that everyone is loving them.....I can't wait to order mine........
> 
> Thank you....


I did reply. I'm sorry you didn't get it. I will answer it again.


----------



## corkyb

Alice, which fabrics are new?  The link just takes me to all your fabrics and I can't tell which ones I've seen before and which ones I have not.
Thanks


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Oh gee, Alice....so you were probably wondering why I haven't responed to your response....LOL... 
Sorry I did not receive your answer......the last PM in my inbox is from June 18th....techno glitch, I guess.... will look forward to hearing from you....  Sorry for the confusion and thanks for your understanding...


----------



## Alice Coyl

Folks, I received an email from a KB member who pointed out that I am selling a Book Beanie "knockoff" and am violating the "patent pending" on the Book Beanie. So, I am going to change the shape slightly and name my product the E-tronic Ottoman. The person advising me suggested instead of a point at the top to level the top to make it an entirely different product. It would still support any electronic product you want it to. Any thoughts on this idea would be appreciated. The only similarity then would be that it is filled with bean bag pellets and serves the same purpose.

FYI, I could not find a "patent pending" on the Book Beanie. I felt this was a product like many for sale on etsy where crafters copy each other's ideas freely. But, it was pointed out that I could face legal charges. I do not want to get into any legal disputes so I will change my design slightly and add my own logo. 

If any of you have any thoughts that would help out, please let me know.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I've decided to call my new product "The E-Pillow". That covers all electronic devices. I will round the top of the pillow and add a logo of my own to be determined. That will make it different from any other product on the market. In addition to supporting your electronic equipment, it will support your head on long flights. 

I want to assure any of my customers that I will fill your order with the design you paid for. I did learn in doing research that even Book Beanie is violating the patent of the Ty company who owns the exclusive rights to the word "beanie" in a product. I wish to thank the KB member who brought this to my attention. My new E-Pillow will have enough changes in it that it will be able to stand on it's own merit.

There is room in the industry for all of us to share our ideas and concepts.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I've decided to call my new product "The E-Pillow". That covers all electronic devices. I will round the top of the pillow and add a logo of my own to be determined. That will make it different from any other product on the market. In addition to supporting your electronic equipment, it will support your head on long flights.
> 
> I want to assure any of my customers that I will fill your order with the design you paid for. I did learn in doing research that even Book Beanie is violating the patent of the Ty company who owns the exclusive rights to the word "beanie" in a product. I wish to thank the KB member who brought this to my attention. My new E-Pillow will have enough changes in it that it will be able to stand on it's own merit.
> 
> There is room in the industry for all of us to share our ideas and concepts.


Sorry you are going through this and have to change the design but happy that you can continue making a revised version. I'm sure you will come up with something that will work as well or maybe even better than the original design you did. Even though it was based on the Book Beanie I thought it was different. From my experience with the BB - I liked the concept of something scrunchy and adjustable to hold my ereader or phone but the BB was too small, cheaply made and overpriced (for the size and (lack of) quality of the product). Standing alone it was cute though and marginally functional.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice, I can't wait to see some pics of the newly redesigned E-Pillow!  Judging from what I've seen in your posts, I bet it will be even better.   I need to wait until after the middle of this month, but then I'm definitely getting myself one (have you seen any pink plaid fabrics anywhere? ) and possibly one of those camo ones for my son for Christmas!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> Alice, I can't wait to see some pics of the newly redesigned E-Pillow! Judging from what I've seen in your posts, I bet it will be even better.  I need to wait until after the middle of this month, but then I'm definitely getting myself one (have you seen any pink plaid fabrics anywhere? ) and possibly one of those camo ones for my son for Christmas!


I have two camo fabrics that your son would love. And, if you will go to fabric.com and pick out the pink plaid fabric of your choice, I can order it for you at no extra charge. Here is a link to their pink plaid cotton materials. Or, you can send me the fabric of your choice and I can make it up for you.

http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults2.aspx?Source=Header&SearchText=pink+plaid+cotton&CategoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e


----------



## PinkKindle

Ack, choices! Too many choices!  Again, I really can't order for probably another 2 weeks, but I guess that gives me time to look at the choices! What kind of fabric works best?

I wanted the plaid to have pink and black in it (and then I thought maybe I'd want another pattern that's pink and black but not necessarily plaid . . .), so I did a search for "pink black." I don't know anything about types of fabrics, but one that I really liked (though I'm a bit worried it might have too much white in it and would get dirty) said it was 7 ounce cotton duck and talked about it being good for curtains and bedding and stuff, so it seems like that might be a good type of fabric for this maybe? That was this:
http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=5de44d7e-b4c9-474b-90cb-172dc8f0bc02

There was another pink plaid I liked but it said jersey knit and only mentioned clothing, so I'm guessing that might not be a good fabric for this?
http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=32f0b1cb-5ab4-40d2-bd7a-3651653f6042

I don't want to hijack your thread though -- I'll just keep looking and get back to you. It will probably take me 2 weeks to make a decision anyway. 

Just one more general question -- how do you usually take payment? Is it PayPal? Sorry, it's probably a dumb question, but I haven't bought from an individual online (or on ebay or whatever) in years, just from stores, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> Ack, choices! Too many choices!  Again, I really can't order for probably another 2 weeks, but I guess that gives me time to look at the choices! What kind of fabric works best?
> 
> I wanted the plaid to have pink and black in it (and then I thought maybe I'd want another pattern that's pink and black but not necessarily plaid . . .), so I did a search for "pink black." I don't know anything about types of fabrics, but one that I really liked (though I'm a bit worried it might have too much white in it and would get dirty) said it was 7 ounce cotton duck and talked about it being good for curtains and bedding and stuff, so it seems like that might be a good type of fabric for this maybe? That was this:
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=5de44d7e-b4c9-474b-90cb-172dc8f0bc02
> 
> There was another pink plaid I liked but it said jersey knit and only mentioned clothing, so I'm guessing that might not be a good fabric for this?
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=32f0b1cb-5ab4-40d2-bd7a-3651653f6042
> 
> I don't want to hijack your thread though -- I'll just keep looking and get back to you. It will probably take me 2 weeks to make a decision anyway.
> 
> Just one more general question -- how do you usually take payment? Is it PayPal? Sorry, it's probably a dumb question, but I haven't bought from an individual online (or on ebay or whatever) in years, just from stores, so I wasn't sure.


The knit would not be good because there is just too much stretch in it. Go for a 100% cotton or a fleece. I take Paypal or other forms of payment that we can discuss when you order. When you are ready, send me a message and we'll go from there.


----------



## PinkKindle

Great -- thanks so much!   I'll be in touch!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I received a nice post over on the Kindle FB page about my E-Pillows.

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150329740663968&set=o.14408401557&type=1&comments


----------



## Tam

I definitely plan to order one of these, but I am having a terrible time making up my mind about the fabric. Do you have your nylon yet? I was wondering what that would be like in comparison to the cotton. Leaning toward the colorful quilted-look fabric on your page, but not ready to take the plunge yet...

I have a peeramid pillow and it just has not been that useful. The kindle has a tendency to slip off - I think the moldable pillow would be so much better!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> I definitely plan to order one of these, but I am having a terrible time making up my mind about the fabric. Do you have your nylon yet? I was wondering what that would be like in comparison to the cotton. Leaning toward the colorful quilted-look fabric on your page, but not ready to take the plunge yet...
> 
> I have a peeramid pillow and it just has not been that useful. The kindle has a tendency to slip off - I think the moldable pillow would be so much better!


The fleece and faux leather has been quite popular but any 100% cotton fabric will work up beautifully and will be cooler if you are in a hot climate. Nylon is on order and should come in some time next week. I'm anxious to try it out. I made one of our members a camo pillow for her husband which is similar to the nylon rip fabric I ordered. It worked out beautifully and he is very pleased. I'll make one up in the nylon and post a picture here when the fabric comes in.


----------



## maries

I received the phone size e-pillow today and it is awesome!    Just the right size to sit my iphone on.  It also fits well horizontally which works great for charging the phone.  I have some videos on my phone but always had to find something to prop the phone up and that didn't always work so well.  This is PERFECT.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get another one for my office and one for my boss for her birthday!  I know she is going to love it as much as I love mine.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I received the phone size e-pillow today and it is awesome! Just the right size to sit my iphone on. It also fits well horizontally which works great for charging the phone. I have some videos on my phone but always had to find something to prop the phone up and that didn't always work so well. This is PERFECT. I am so excited. I can't wait to get another one for my office and one for my boss for her birthday! I know she is going to love it as much as I love mine.


Thank you maries...I think they make great gifts.


----------



## Lilith

Alice, Could we see pictures of the new design?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith said:


> Alice, Could we see pictures of the new design?


I hoping to post it tomorrow. I've been so busy filling orders from members on this board that I haven't had time to really work on it. Not much of a change. I'm keeping the basic shape and maybe round the top a bit so the loop seats better on top. Name change was the big thing. Calling an E-Pillow keeps me out of trouble with all the "beanie" folks.

I just received some new fabric that I will scan and post tomorrow. My neighbors are finding out about the E-Pillow and they are placing orders too. This is so exciting for me. Thanks to all my friends on this board, you have made my E-Pillow a big success. I shipped my first E-Pillow to the UK this afternoon. And, I just did a beautiful embroidery on a navy blue fleece. I will finish it tomorrow and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## maries

Alice,
I emailed you with more orders.  Let me know if you don't get it.  I can't wait to get these.  I really LOVE my phone e-pillow!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> I emailed you with more orders. Let me know if you don't get it. I can't wait to get these. I really LOVE my phone e-pillow!!!!


Received your email...thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here is an embroideried E-Pillow I am shipping to a customer today.
Cost is an additional $15 for the embroidery. I charge for the number
of stitches...$15 or $20. Total cost for this E-Pillow was $34.50.


----------



## kimbertay

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is an embroideried E-Pillow I am shipping to a customer today.
> Cost is an additional $15 for the embroidery. I charge for the number
> of stitches...$15 or $20. Total cost for this E-Pillow was $34.50.


Very pretty, I like that one! I was just looking at the emvoidery designs you have on your site too. lol


----------



## Alice Coyl

Many have been asking about placing an embroidery on their E-Pillow and the price of the embroidery. Embroidery will not work well on any fabric with a bold design. The embroidery gets lost in the surrounding fabric pattern and can hardly be seen.

When choosing your fabric if you want a large design or just your initials, keep this in mind. The best embroidery is on a plain fabric or a fabric with very little background design.

Large design prices are based on number of stitches in the design ranging from $15 to $20. Some larger designs take up to 3 hours or more to sew out.
Up to 3 initials, $5. 
For initials with added features such as flowers, $10. 
The price of the E-Pillow for your Kindle or iPad is $15 plus $4.50 S&H. 
The price of the E-Pillow for telephones, GPS, etc., is $10 plus $3.50 S&H. 
Your embroidery choice will be added to the price of the E-Pillow you choose. 
Paypal accepted.

I hope this helps answer most of your questions.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, have you had a chance to take pictures of the E-pillow after you made the small design changes?


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, have you had a chance to take pictures of the E-pillow after you made the small design changes?


Actually, I haven't because members of this board and the Kindle Facebook page have kept me so busy and have been requesting the "old" design that I have almost decided not to change it. It is very popular and many have requested that I do no change the design. Someone did suggest putting a stylus pocket on the side or a pocket on the back of the E-Pillow. I would like some opinions from the folks here if they think that is a good idea. It would probably be more for the iPad and Android users. It would be something that I could easily add on an individual basis. I'm thinking a stylus pocket might be better across the front bottom of the E-Pillow. That would make easier access than putting it on the back. I can put it anywhere the customer requests if they want one.

Once my orders are all shipped, I will experiment and see if I can come up with something the folks here and on the Kindle Facebook page would like.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I think I would make the stylus pocket an optional feature.  And if you do put one on, I think it needs to be vertical, or at least a little slanted upwards.  If you put it horizontally (like across the front) there's a chance it would slide out when the pillow is moved.  Just an idea.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, I think I would make the stylus pocket an optional feature. And if you do put one on, I think it needs to be vertical, or at least a little slanted upwards. If you put it horizontally (like across the front) there's a chance it would slide out when the pillow is moved. Just an idea.


I have a customer who will probably receive her E-Pillow on Monday. She is going to give me some suggestions where to put the stylus pocket. She plans on using her E-Pillow for her Kindle and her Android tablet. It will be an option for anyone who wants one. Not everyone uses a stylus and may not want one on their pillow. I'm asking all of my customers to come back to me with suggestions for improving the product. So far, nobody wants the design changed. They love it just the way it is. Today, I received my first "male" order. A man saw two of my E-Pillows on the Kindle FB page that were posted by one of my customers and he ordered three of them. Two are for gifts and I'm not sure if he is keeping the third for himself or it's for his wife... Maybe he will tell me one day. So, you men out there...order the E-Pillows or Phone-Pillows for your girlfriend, wife, mother, sister or boss. They will really love you for it.

The E-Pillows make wonderful birthday or special occasion gifts. Its not too early to place your orders for those special days like Christmas. Just think...you don't have to go to the mall to buy the E-Pillow...


----------



## corkyb

Alice, what is the name of your etsy page.  I want to see pictures of your products and don't know where to go.


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> Alice, what is the name of your etsy page. I want to see pictures of your products and don't know where to go.


I don't have an etsy page because all of my products are custom ordered. Here is a link to my web site that has my fabrics, e-covers, tote bags, purses and embroidery patterns.

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/f824067646


----------



## LuvMyKindle

I received my cell-phone sized E-Pillow this afternoon and I really love it!!!    Like others have said, "it's awesome." Thank you, Alice! I ordered on Tuesday, it was shipped on Thursday, and I was thrilled to get it today. I don't know if Alice can keep up with such a speedy turnaround time, but this is something worth waiting for if necessary. This will help so much with my carpal tunnel issues when using my new cell phone as a "mini-tablet" while watching TV.  

I ordered this in the #3 Fabric - it is a pattern with shades of purple and deep pink with some gold running through it - it's gorgeous!!! Alice makes a quality product. (Alice, feel free to post the preview photos here and/or on your website.) This E-Pillow is so lightweight, too...it will easily fit in some of my larger pocketbooks/totes if I ever want to have it with me when I go out - like tomorrow; I am bringing it to brunch tomorrow to show a friend of mine; she has a new cell phone, too, a kindle, and a 7-inch tablet, so I'll just bet she will want to order an E-Pillow, too.

Regarding possible design changes....maybe it won't be necessary, after all. Naming it the E-Pillow does sound very different from the other name, and I am not sure what the other product uses as filler, but the filler in this E-Pillow seems to be very tiny and soft; not hard like beans or gel beads. There seems to be many sellers of Kindle/iPad/Tablet covers (some of which look exactly like other generic and brand name covers) who just sell and market their covers as "Kindle/iPad/Tablet Covers" and don't have specific names for their products like M-edge, JavoEdge, Boxwave, or Marware does. Also, if you look closely at the photos on Amazon, the E-Pillow already does seem to have a slightly different shape than the "beanie" product and when I pick up my e-pillow by the loop, it does not hang flat and square like shown on the "beanie" product page (on Amazon). Still, if Alice does change the design, I feel confident that whatever she comes up with will be just as wonderful.


----------



## Alice Coyl

LuvMyKindle said:


> I received my cell-phone sized E-Pillow this afternoon and I really love it!!!  Like others have said, "it's awesome." Thank you, Alice! I ordered on Tuesday, it was shipped on Thursday, and I was thrilled to get it today. I don't know if Alice can keep up with such a speedy turnaround time, but this is something worth waiting for if necessary. This will help so much with my carpal tunnel issues when using my new cell phone as a "mini-tablet" while watching TV.
> 
> I ordered this in the #3 Fabric - it is a pattern with shades of purple and deep pink with some gold running through it - it's gorgeous!!! Alice makes a quality product. (Alice, feel free to post the preview photos here and/or on your website.) This E-Pillow is so lightweight, too...it will easily fit in some of my larger pocketbooks/totes if I ever want to have it with me when I go out - like tomorrow; I am bringing it to brunch tomorrow to show a friend of mine; she has a new cell phone, too, a kindle, and a 7-inch tablet, so I'll just bet she will want to order an E-Pillow, too.
> 
> Regarding possible design changes....maybe it won't be necessary, after all. Naming it the E-Pillow does sound very different from the other name, and I am not sure what the other product uses as filler, but the filler in this E-Pillow seems to be very tiny and soft; not hard like beans or gel beads. There seems to be many sellers of Kindle/iPad/Tablet covers (some of which look exactly like other generic and brand name covers) who just sell and market their covers as "Kindle/iPad/Tablet Covers" and don't have specific names for their products like M-edge, JavoEdge, Boxwave, or Marware does. Also, if you look closely at the photos on Amazon, the E-Pillow already does seem to have a slightly different shape than the "beanie" product and when I pick up my e-pillow by the loop, it does not hang flat and square like shown on the "beanie" product page (on Amazon). Still, if Alice does change the design, I feel confident that whatever she comes up with will be just as wonderful.


Thank you for the wonderful review LuvMyKindle. Here is a picture of your telephone E-Pillow with a cardboard cutout of your telephone.


----------



## maries

I think the design is different enough too that changing isn't necessary.  I like the idea of an optional add on pocket or stylus pocket.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just made this assortment for our member, maries. It included a Kindle E-Pillow, two cell phone pillows out of the dark material, four cell phone pillows out of the pink ribbon material and two cord holders. Maries sent me the material so I was able to make all of these out of half a yard of each material. By providing the material, Maries received a material discount.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Alice Coyl said:


> I just made this assortment for our member, maries. It included a Kindle E-Pillow, two cell phone pillows out of the dark material, four cell phone pillows out of the pink ribbon material and two cord holders. Maries sent me the material so I was able to make all of these out of half a yard of each material. By providing the material, Maries received a material discount.


Nice work & pretty fabric


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, are you sleeping at all??

And I have to ask, is that an old Singer sewing machine cabinet that you have the pillows sitting on?


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I am really liking the look of the E-pillow. I was thinking of one of those peeramid thingies, but I like the look and function of this one better. 

Now to look over all the colors and making my mind up, that is whole different issue


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, are you sleeping at all??
> 
> And I have to ask, is that an old Singer sewing machine cabinet that you have the pillows sitting on?


Patricia, as you know we crafters sew at 1:00 to 3:00 am, take a short nap and go back to sewing. Yes, that is a 1906 Singer treadle machine my neighbor gave me several years ago. She was going to give it to a charity group and asked my husband to help bring it down from her second floor to the patio. I asked if I could buy it from her and she said, "its yours". She refused to take any money for it. She is 85 years old and it belonged to her grandmother. I contacted the Singer company and they sent me the paperwork and manual for free. It is a certified antique being over 100 years old. A friend re-finished the cabinet and my local sewing center refurbished the head. It has a new belt but for the life of me, I cannot get it to work. I learned to sew on an old treadle but now am computerized. It is a lovely addition to my sewing room. After I had it all fixed up, I invited her to come over to see what it looked like. She smiled and said, "I am so glad I gave it to you...I know you will take good care of it".


----------



## Neo

LOL *Atunah*, I was thinking the exact same thing! I actually have one of those pyramid pillows, and never use it: the angle isn't right for me, and it's just too stiff and hard for my comfort. The e-pillow just looks perfect!

I will be traveling soon, but am thinking of getting an e-pillow when I come back in early August 

*Alice*, I was looking at this fabric over at fabric.com, and was wondering if you would prefer for me to get it and send it to you, or if it would be easier for you to pick up directly when placing some other order? I know it's way early for August, but wanted to ask, just in case 

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=93087520-f902-4e50-bd58-cfd2bd2fbd1c


----------



## Alice Coyl

Neo said:


> LOL *Atunah*, I was thinking the exact same thing! I actually have one of those pyramid pillows, and never use it: the angle isn't right for me, and it's just too stiff and hard for my comfort. The e-pillow just looks perfect!
> 
> I will be traveling soon, but am thinking of getting an e-pillow when I come back in early August
> 
> *Alice*, I was looking at this fabric over at fabric.com, and was wondering if you would prefer for me to get it and send it to you, or if it would be easier for you to pick up directly when placing some other order? I know it's way early for August, but wanted to ask, just in case
> 
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=93087520-f902-4e50-bd58-cfd2bd2fbd1c


Neo, You dont have to have it sent to me. I would be glad to order it with another order. However, I do have a nice charcoal batik cotton in my stash that isn't on my web page. It is one of those fabrics that most people pass over but it is a very nice piece. I could scan the fabric and send you a picture if you would like.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just completed this iPad sized E-Pillow for Tam of this board. She chose an Asian fabric and had a stylus pocket placed on the back.


----------



## Tam

I am just in awe of how beautiful that is! I can hardly wait to get it and start using it!


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> Neo, You dont have to have it sent to me. I would be glad to order it with another order. However, I do have a nice charcoal batik cotton in my stash that isn't on my web page. It is one of those fabrics that most people pass over but it is a very nice piece. I could scan the fabric and send you a picture if you would like.


Thank you so much Alice, that's really nice of you - and I would love to have a look at your charcoal batik if it's not too much trouble . I was actually also looking at a steel grey batik, truth be told, but then thought that darker was better - a charcoal batik could just be the perfect compromise


----------



## Alice Coyl

I made this Kindle E-Pillow for candggmom of this forum and she asked that I post it for all of you to see.


----------



## candggmom

I wanted all of you to see this fabric because it is soooooo cool!  LOL!
Thanks again Alice!
Kathy in NC


----------



## corkyb

candggmom said:


> I wanted all of you to see this fabric because it is soooooo cool! LOL!
> Thanks again Alice!
> Kathy in NC


Oh I almost picked that pattern. It's beautiful!


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> I made this Kindle E-Pillow for candggmom of this forum and she asked that I post it for all of you to see.


Beautiful!


----------



## maries

candggmom said:


> I wanted all of you to see this fabric because it is soooooo cool! LOL!
> Thanks again Alice!
> Kathy in NC


That is goreous fabric!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I almost picked that fabric too.


----------



## emeleste

I just got my E-Pillow! It's amazingly light, easy to manipulate and yet holds my Kindle and my Android 10" tablet securely in any position. In bed, on a couch, on a table or chair. Anywhere. I love it! I got the "Happy Paws" fleece, and am very happy with it. I am the one Alice mentioned about suggesting ideas for a stylus pocket, and I do think it would be very nice. It does need to be vertical, however...so having it on the back (maybe sewn into the back seam) would be handy and yet also practical and wouldn't interfere with the overall look of the design. A nice option to have if you use a capacitive stylus with your tablet. I use my tablet for many things besides games and FB and such. I also watch movies and use the Dish Sling player to watch my satellite TV. One thing about that app is that you have to hold the tablet in "portrait" mode to see the guide, but to watch the show, it has to be in landscape. With this pillow one can switch back and forth with little effort and no fiddling and fussing with a fixed stand. This E-Pillow is wonderful and I'm absolutely thrilled with mine! Next one I order I will get a stylus pocket, however!


----------



## maries

emeleste said:


> I just got my E-Pillow! It's amazingly light, easy to manipulate and yet holds my Kindle and my Android 10" tablet securely in any position. In bed, on a couch, on a table or chair. Anywhere. I love it! I got the "Happy Paws" fleece, and am very happy with it. I am the one Alice mentioned about suggesting ideas for a stylus pocket, and I do think it would be very nice. It does need to be vertical, however...so having it on the back (maybe sewn into the back seam) would be handy and yet also practical and wouldn't interfere with the overall look of the design. A nice option to have if you use a capacitive stylus with your tablet. I use my tablet for many things besides games and FB and such. I also watch movies and use the Dish Sling player to watch my satellite TV. One thing about that app is that you have to hold the tablet in "portrait" mode to see the guide, but to watch the show, it has to be in landscape. With this pillow one can switch back and forth with little effort and no fiddling and fussing with a fixed stand. This E-Pillow is wonderful and I'm absolutely thrilled with mine! Next one I order I will get a stylus pocket, however!


I like this but what's not to like when you love dogs and red and black.  I might need to get this one for me!


----------



## Melissa89n

Hey everyone I just registered on this board to post on this thread! I am not even a Kindle owner, but I do have a Nook and an iPad, and I found this thread while googling reviews on another product. When I saw the pics of this compared to the other product, I knew this was the better product. I also loved the idea that it can be customized. 

I ordered the navy fleece with the embroidery that Alice posted pics of. I just received it today, and it is amazing!!! Perfect! Better than I thought it would be, and I thought it was gonna be awesome!! It is completely revolutionizing how I can use my electronic devices. 

I also love how lightweight it is too! It feels like nothing on my lap, yet it is substantial enough to stay put in whatever position I put it in. And it is completely adjustable.

So really, everyone who owns any kind of electronic device absolutely needs one of these. I guarantee you won't be sorry, and this is coming from someone who spent hours searching for the perfect holder for my iPad before I came across this product. Trust me, you will not find anything better anywhere, so don't waste your time and just order this!! 

Thanks again Alice!!!

Melissa


----------



## Alice Coyl

Melissa89n said:


> Hey everyone I just registered on this board to post on this thread! I am not even a Kindle owner, but I do have a Nook and an iPad, and I found this thread while googling reviews on another product. When I saw the pics of this compared to the other product, I knew this was the better product. I also loved the idea that it can be customized.
> 
> I ordered the navy fleece with the embroidery that Alice posted pics of. I just received it today, and it is amazing!!! Perfect! Better than I thought it would be, and I thought it was gonna be awesome!! It is completely revolutionizing how I can use my electronic devices.
> 
> I also love how lightweight it is too! It feels like nothing on my lap, yet it is substantial enough to stay put in whatever position I put it in. And it is completely adjustable.
> 
> So really, everyone who owns any kind of electronic device absolutely needs one of these. I guarantee you won't be sorry, and this is coming from someone who spent hours searching for the perfect holder for my iPad before I came across this product. Trust me, you will not find anything better anywhere, so don't waste your time and just order this!!
> 
> Thanks again Alice!!!
> 
> Melissa


Thanks Melissa. Yours was the very first embroidery on fleece I made. It was definately a success.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just made these covers for a gentleman over on the Kindle FB page. I thought you might like to see them. The camo fabric is an over-sized one for an iPad. The heart one is an authentic African Masai print I bought in Tanzania.


----------



## Alice Coyl

emeleste said:


> I just got my E-Pillow! It's amazingly light, easy to manipulate and yet holds my Kindle and my Android 10" tablet securely in any position. In bed, on a couch, on a table or chair. Anywhere. I love it! I got the "Happy Paws" fleece, and am very happy with it. I am the one Alice mentioned about suggesting ideas for a stylus pocket, and I do think it would be very nice. It does need to be vertical, however...so having it on the back (maybe sewn into the back seam) would be handy and yet also practical and wouldn't interfere with the overall look of the design. A nice option to have if you use a capacitive stylus with your tablet. I use my tablet for many things besides games and FB and such. I also watch movies and use the Dish Sling player to watch my satellite TV. One thing about that app is that you have to hold the tablet in "portrait" mode to see the guide, but to watch the show, it has to be in landscape. With this pillow one can switch back and forth with little effort and no fiddling and fussing with a fixed stand. This E-Pillow is wonderful and I'm absolutely thrilled with mine! Next one I order I will get a stylus pocket, however!


Thanks for the review and I definately will put that fabric on my web page. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## maries

Melissa89n said:


> Hey everyone I just registered on this board to post on this thread! I am not even a Kindle owner, but I do have a Nook and an iPad, and I found this thread while googling reviews on another product. When I saw the pics of this compared to the other product, I knew this was the better product. I also loved the idea that it can be customized.
> 
> I ordered the navy fleece with the embroidery that Alice posted pics of. I just received it today, and it is amazing!!! Perfect! Better than I thought it would be, and I thought it was gonna be awesome!! It is completely revolutionizing how I can use my electronic devices.
> 
> I also love how lightweight it is too! It feels like nothing on my lap, yet it is substantial enough to stay put in whatever position I put it in. And it is completely adjustable.
> 
> So really, everyone who owns any kind of electronic device absolutely needs one of these. I guarantee you won't be sorry, and this is coming from someone who spent hours searching for the perfect holder for my iPad before I came across this product. Trust me, you will not find anything better anywhere, so don't waste your time and just order this!!
> 
> Thanks again Alice!!!
> 
> Melissa


Melissa,
Welcome to KB. There are other Nook users so you might stick around. Some ipad threads too. Thanks for taking the time to join and post your review. I just have the phone size right now but my reader one should arrive in a couple of days (HOPEFULLY wednesday) and I am quite excited! The phone one is great so I have high hopes that the reader version will be equally awesome.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have decided after many orders that I will have to charge any new iPad sized E-Pillow order an extra $2 making it $17.50 plus $4.50 S&H. I will fill any order I have now at the $15.00 plus $4.50 S&H. The larger E-Pillow takes a lot more material (and 4 cups extra pellets) to make. I hope everyone understands and continues to order their favorite size.

The regular size E-Pillow remains $15.00 plus $4.50 S&H and the cell-phone/GPS/cord holders are $10 plus $3.50 S&H. All orders regardless of number of items will be sent in poly, water resistant, bubble wrap shipping envelopes. So far, this method has worked out well. One Priority Mail box with four E-Pillows cost $35.60 to ship because of the size of the box. I had already made a commitment to that customer to send Priority Mail so absorbed the extra $17.60 mailing cost. Some orders will go out in more than one envelope.

I appreciate everyone's support in this new venture. So far, it has been very successful.

Alice


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just wanted to add my 2 cents... If you are thinking that you could make this yourself, you CAN... but OH MY GOSH. *Buy it from Alice.* I just spent an hour in my bathroom with the hot shower running so that I could get the bathroom all steamy in order to cut the static on the little styrofoam beads. I had those little beads ALL OVER the bathroom. In fact, it looked like a monster had eaten a bean bag chair and then had gotten sick. My little hand made funnel made out of printer paper wilted from the steam. I ended up cutting the bottom off of a 24 oz empty bottle of pop. I stuck the narrow neck part into my empty pillow and then tried getting the little beads in the bottle. For the most part, I got them in the bottle. Then I figured out to stick the open end up to my mouth and I'd blow into the bottle to get the beads to fall down into the bag. So, I got so dizzy after a while that I had to sit on the toilet seat -- AND I had to remember to breathe in through my nose and then blow down into the bottle. I had little styrofoam beads stuck on my face.. all over. Clean up wasn't so bad. We have a Dyson and those little beads were just sucked right up. UGH. It's done. So, do I want to make more of these? Uh, no. Well, I still might because I have the two more sets of fabric to use. 

Oh, and the bag of styrofoam beads? Yeah, only $15 but it is a HUGE bag. I mean, I'm 5'7" and the bag comes up to my waist. Granted, it's a narrow bag, but HOLY MOLY! How in the heck will I ever use this all? I'm thinking I'll end up donating it or something.

*Buy it from Alice.*


----------



## Alice Coyl

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just wanted to add my 2 cents... If you are thinking that you could make this yourself, you CAN... but OH MY GOSH. *Buy it from Alice.* I just spent an hour in my bathroom with the hot shower running so that I could get the bathroom all steamy in order to cut the static on the little styrofoam beads. I had those little beads ALL OVER the bathroom. In fact, it looked like a monster had eaten a bean bag chair and then had gotten sick. My little hand made funnel made out of printer paper wilted from the steam. I ended up cutting the bottom off of a 24 oz empty bottle of pop. I stuck the narrow neck part into my empty pillow and then tried getting the little beads in the bottle. For the most part, I got them in the bottle. Then I figured out to stick the open end up to my mouth and I'd blow into the bottle to get the beads to fall down into the bag. So, I got so dizzy after a while that I had to sit on the toilet seat -- AND I had to remember to breathe in through my nose and then blow down into the bottle. I had little styrofoam beads stuck on my face.. all over. Clean up wasn't so bad. We have a Dyson and those little beads were just sucked right up. UGH. It's done. So, do I want to make more of these? Uh, no. Well, I still might because I have the two more sets of fabric to use.
> 
> Oh, and the bag of styrofoam beads? Yeah, only $15 but it is a HUGE bag. I mean, I'm 5'7" and the bag comes up to my waist. Granted, it's a narrow bag, but HOLY MOLY! How in the heck will I ever use this all? I'm thinking I'll end up donating it or something.
> 
> *Buy it from Alice.*


Thank you KimberlyinMN...I laughed so hard reading your post that my husband came in to see what was so funny. It took me time to figure out how to control those little suckers...and I have a vacuum in my storage room where the 3' square box of beads are stored and also in my sewing room. They fly like little robots all over the room. My cats thought they were fun to play with. I finally figured out how to fill the E-Pillows painlessly but that is my secret. Buy my E-Pillows and I'll fill them for you. Thanks for the plug and the entertainment.


----------



## BTackitt

Alice? I quilt... would there be an issue if I asked to send you my own fabric? and how much would you need? Normal Kindle size.. not phone or ipad..


----------



## Alice Coyl

BTackitt said:


> Alice? I quilt... would there be an issue if I asked to send you my own fabric? and how much would you need? Normal Kindle size.. not phone or ipad..


That would work out fine. I'll give you a material credit and do the E-Pillow for $10 plus $4.50 S&H. PM me and let's discuss.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Kimberly, your story is so funny!  My experience was the same.  I knew I only wanted to make one, for myself, so I just bought a little pillow with the beads in it.  I sewed up the fabric, then I took mine in the kitchen, cut open the bought pillow and had mine sitting in the sink ready to transfer the beads.  When I picked up the bought pillow with the hole in it, those things went everywhere.  They were so fine, it reminded me of powder detergent.  And the static made them stick to me and fly everywhere.  I also have a Dyson and thank goodness that thing sucked up the mess.  I put the leftover beads in a plastic bag and hope I never have to mess with them again


----------



## maries

Kimberly - sorry to laugh at your expense but the vision of those things all over was too much!  I knew there was a reason I didn't do these things myself - other than lack of time.


----------



## Kathy

Oh my gosh. I'm at work and everyone is looking at me like I'm crazy because I'm laughing so hard. Glad I just bought mine and didn't consider doing it on my own.


----------



## Atunah

How funny. 

I busted one of those sleep pillows by accident once. They had those styro thingies inside. What a mess   

Since I can't sew worth a lick, the beads would be the least of my problem  

I ordered my E-pillow and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I went shopping today for special fabric requests from my customers. This week I have added quite a few new fabrics. Please take a look at #93 through #113. I have found that many of you want fleece so I picked up some today to add to the stash I already have. Each fabric I choose will make a beautiful E-Pillow.

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p127912196


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is the E-Pillow I made for KB member, kindlecoffee for her Acer tablet. It is an over-sized one that fit a 10.24" horizontal position for her Acer. This is the "Autumn Leaves" fabric which is on my website. This one turned out so beautiful that I'm inclined to make one for myself.


----------



## maries

Alice,
The Autumn Leaves is stunning.  Do you know if it comes in any other colors?  thanks.

Marie


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> The Autumn Leaves is stunning. Do you know if it comes in any other colors? thanks.
> 
> Marie


Marie, I bought all the fabric shop had. It is a 2010 Kona Bay Fabric, Design Gard-01. I googled and found some places have it in purple, charcoal, green and red. The one I made up I believe is the red although it isn't red. If you can find some other colors, I could make it up for you if you send me the material.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Marie, I bought all the fabric shop had. It is a 2010 Kona Bay Fabric, Design Gard-01. I googled and found some places have it in purple, charcoal, green and red. The one I made up I believe is the red although it isn't red. If you can find some other colors, I could make it up for you if you send me the material.


Thanks for the info. Kona Bay has beautiful fabrics.


----------



## Alice Coyl

E-Pillows sent to customers on Facebook.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhhh, I also ordered the fabric in that first pic.(#27 rust)  . It looks awesome.


----------



## caseyf6

Omigosh...  That is absolutely stunning (the Autumn leaves).  Since I'm coming in late and don't have much time to browse, can you re-post your website?  

How do we order?  this would be a perfect gift for my older dd.


----------



## Alice Coyl

caseyf6 said:


> Omigosh... That is absolutely stunning (the Autumn leaves). Since I'm coming in late and don't have much time to browse, can you re-post your website?
> 
> How do we order? this would be a perfect gift for my older dd.


Here is my web site: http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/f824067646

Just send me an email at [email protected] or post a PM here. I need some additional information about the size you need, email address, mailing address, payment options.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Marie, I bought all the fabric shop had. It is a 2010 Kona Bay Fabric, Design Gard-01. I googled and found some places have it in purple, charcoal, green and red. The one I made up I believe is the red although it isn't red. If you can find some other colors, I could make it up for you if you send me the material.


I did find these and ordered the red and the green. All the colors are beautiful. I thought I saw a brown in my searching so maybe the red is more red and this is the brown.


----------



## Tam

All your work is gorgeous, Alice. I can't wait till mine arrives. I must tell you, looking at all the beautiful pics you're posting is certainly tempting me to order some more for myself gifts.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> All your work is gorgeous, Alice. I can't wait till mine arrives. I must tell you, looking at all the beautiful pics you're posting is certainly tempting me to order some more for myself gifts.


Tam, it's not too early to start thinking about Christmas. Buy early and avoid the rush.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A red fleece E-Pillow with an Owl embroidery for a Facebook fan.
Just mailed today.


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> A red fleece E-Pillow with an Owl embroidery for a Facebook fan.
> Just mailed today.


That one is really cute !!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I did find these and ordered the red and the green. All the colors are beautiful. I thought I saw a brown in my searching so maybe the red is more red and this is the brown.


The fabric that I have looks like a rust color...you know the way leaves look when the colors are changing? I don't think it is the red fabric. I will send you a sample with your next order.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks to everyone who have bought my E-Pillow through this board. Business has been so good that I just placed an order for another 5 cu. ft. box of beanbag peanuts and 100 poly, bubble wrap extra large envelopes. And, I have learned how to put the peanuts in the E-Pillow without one hitting the floor. Between customers here and on Facebook, I am now able to set up a new web page just for the E-Pillow. A KB member here has kindly offered to help me set it up and host it for me. All is well and good in my camp tonight. I'm tired but all orders have gone out except two that have special fabric orders. 

I'm even receiving orders from the Nook camp...thanks to them too.


----------



## maries

My order arrived today and love my little e-pillows.  I can't wait to give my boss the one for her birthday.

I like the pattern fabric ones but then I also like the plain with the embroidered design - esp the cute owl.  Maybe I will need one to match each cover so I can have a variety.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks to everyone who have bought my E-Pillow through this board. Business has been so good that I just placed an order for another 5 cu. ft. box of beanbag peanuts and 100 poly, bubble wrap extra large envelopes. And, I have learned how to put the peanuts in the E-Pillow without one hitting the floor. Between customers here and on Facebook, I am now able to set up a new web page just for the E-Pillow. A KB member here has kindly offered to help me set it up and host it for me. All is well and good in my camp tonight. I'm tired but all orders have gone out except two that have special fabric orders.
> 
> I'm even receiving orders from the Nook camp...thanks to them too.


That's great news Alice!

My step daughter is a Nook person and I plan to get her one for Christmas.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> My order arrived today and love my little e-pillows. I can't wait to give my boss the one for her birthday.
> 
> I like the pattern fabric ones but then I also like the plain with the embroidered design - esp the cute owl. Maybe I will need one to match each cover so I can have a variety.


I'm glad you liked all the goodies in your envelope. Thanks for your order.


----------



## dax123

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks to everyone who have bought my E-Pillow through this board. Business has been so good that I just placed an order for another 5 cu. ft. box of beanbag peanuts and 100 poly, bubble wrap extra large envelopes. And, I have learned how to put the peanuts in the E-Pillow without one hitting the floor. Between customers here and on Facebook, I am now able to set up a new web page just for the E-Pillow. A KB member here has kindly offered to help me set it up and host it for me. All is well and good in my camp tonight. I'm tired but all orders have gone out except two that have special fabric orders.
> 
> I'm even receiving orders from the Nook camp...thanks to them too.


Can you please post your facebook page?


----------



## Emmalita

Alice,  sorry if this already been asked.  I did look through the thread and didn't see any pictures like this.  Can the Kindle fit horizontally on the e-pillow in addition to vertically?  

Thanks.  And I really like this product.  You've done a great job!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Emmalita said:


> Alice, sorry if this already been asked. I did look through the thread and didn't see any pictures like this. Can the Kindle fit horizontally on the e-pillow in addition to vertically?
> 
> Thanks. And I really like this product. You've done a great job!


Yes, if you ask for the medium sized E-Pillow. The regular will fit the Kindle with case folded back in the portrait position. The medium will fit the horizontal position and the oversized one fits up to 10.5" width. This picture is the medium sized E-Pillow with an iPad in the horizontal the IPad was 9.5" wide.


----------



## Tam

I received mine today - and sitting here on the couch with it on my lap holding my Xoom. I got the Flying Geese fabric and it is absolutely beautiful, as well as being wonderfully practical. My Xoom is so easy to see and type on and I can get it to a perfect angle. I love this! Thank you Alice! I am a perfectly satisfied customer!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> I received mine today - and sitting here on the couch with it on my lap holding my Xoom. I got the Flying Geese fabric and it is absolutely beautiful, as well as being wonderfully practical. My Xoom is so easy to see and type on and I can get it to a perfect angle. I love this! Thank you Alice! I am a perfectly satisfied customer!


Thank you so much. I am so happy that you like it.


----------



## dax123

Maybe an idea instead of letting people on your personal profile, and since your business seem to picking up quite nicely..why not make a page on facebook. That way people can click the "Like" button and become member without you having to add them. You can easily post promotions on it etc, and since pages show up in search you can promote your business nicely, without having to add complete strangers to your personal profile. Thus seperating business and private.


----------



## Alice Coyl

dax123 said:


> Maybe an idea instead of letting people on your personal profile, and since your business seem to picking up quite nicely..why not make a page on facebook. That way people can click the "Like" button and become member without you having to add them. You can easily post promotions on it etc, and since pages show up in search you can promote your business nicely, without having to add complete strangers to your personal profile. Thus seperating business and private.


Good idea...Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here is a link to my new Facebook page called "Coyl's Custom Creations". In addition to the E-Pillow, I also make Kindle covers, purses, tote bags and special embroidery orders. It is a page in progress so visit it often.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Coyls-Custom-Creations/191803034208997?sk=info


----------



## kevin63

I'm interested in getting a medium sized one for my K2 and my Ipad.  I saw the facebook page but didn't see how to order one or which fabric choices were available.  I'm looking for something on the masculine side and something in a darker color or purple.  Can you point me in the right direction to see what choices are available.

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

kevin63 said:


> I'm interested in getting a medium sized one for my K2 and my Ipad. I saw the facebook page but didn't see how to order one or which fabric choices were available. I'm looking for something on the masculine side and something in a darker color or purple. Can you point me in the right direction to see what choices are available.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it.


You can send Alice an email at: [email protected]

Fabric choices:
http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p127912196


----------



## Alice Coyl

kevin63 said:


> I'm interested in getting a medium sized one for my K2 and my Ipad. I saw the facebook page but didn't see how to order one or which fabric choices were available. I'm looking for something on the masculine side and something in a darker color or purple. Can you point me in the right direction to see what choices are available.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it.


Kevin, take a look at the fabrics I have on my web site. Kimberly posted the link for me. If you don't see anything there you like, I'm ordering some faux leather today that will be very masculine. It is almost like a vinal finish instead of a cloth. There are over 115 fabrics to choose from on my site but if you want something special, you can go to fabric.com, take a look, let me know the Item # and I'll take a look at it. I do have some dark and light denim and some camo fabrics on my web site so there are lots of masculine fabrics to choose from. I just completed an order for an executive from New York and he chose #90 fabric and had me make an over-sized E-Pillow for his Android tablet.

Just send me a message when you get a chance and let me know what you would like. I do accept PayPal. I will need your PayPal email address and your mailing address for shipment. Orders take 3 to 4 working days to complete.

Thank you for your interest.

Alice


----------



## Atunah

Yay, I got my E-pillow today and I absolutely love it. Its so lightweight which is perfect. I can barely feel it on my lap. I have bad wrists/hands so holding my Kindle can be a challenge sometimes.
I usually end up having to fold some legs up closer to lean it on and I am not as flexible anymore as I used to be  .
Tried using the cat as a stand, but we all know how that goes.  

I have to have a constant same distance since I have to wear bifocals/reading glasses. With the E-Pillow, I can now comfortably sit in my sofa without contortions and all I have to do is use one finger to press the page button. Its also tall enough that I don't have to bend my neck in a knick, if you know what I mean. 

I also tried it by laying on my side on the sofa and then laying the kindle sideways with one corner higher up. That tilts it in the same position the head is when you lay on a pillow. I am not describing this well. The lower left corner I put in the middle and the top on the edge which makes that a tilt. Like my head  . 

I think the genius in the design is how flexible it is to use. Sitting with it in the lap, leaning sideways on the arm of the sofa, just move the beads a little, laying on the side, lay it lengthwise and just tilt it a little. 

Haven't tried it on my lawnchair yet, but I know it will work better as I used to have to move my knees up so I can prop the kindle on just at the right distance for reading glasses, now it will make that easier and my legs can relax. 

The fabric is just perfect, I love the feel and the color. I have #27, picture is up thread with the rust colored triangles, or are they diamonds  . Very rich, and still neutral. Goes great with my brownish sofa's  . Nice little pop of color. 

Love it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Atunah said:


> Yay, I got my E-pillow today and I absolutely love it. Its so lightweight which is perfect. I can barely feel it on my lap. I have bad wrists/hands so holding my Kindle can be a challenge sometimes.
> I usually end up having to fold some legs up closer to lean it on and I am not as flexible anymore as I used to be .
> Tried using the cat as a stand, but we all know how that goes.
> 
> I have to have a constant same distance since I have to wear bifocals/reading glasses. With the E-Pillow, I can now comfortably sit in my sofa without contortions and all I have to do is use one finger to press the page button. Its also tall enough that I don't have to bend my neck in a knick, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I also tried it by laying on my side on the sofa and then laying the kindle sideways with one corner higher up. That tilts it in the same position the head is when you lay on a pillow. I am not describing this well. The lower left corner I put in the middle and the top on the edge which makes that a tilt. Like my head .
> 
> I think the genius in the design is how flexible it is to use. Sitting with it in the lap, leaning sideways on the arm of the sofa, just move the beads a little, laying on the side, lay it lengthwise and just tilt it a little.
> 
> Haven't tried it on my lawnchair yet, but I know it will work better as I used to have to move my knees up so I can prop the kindle on just at the right distance for reading glasses, now it will make that easier and my legs can relax.
> 
> The fabric is just perfect, I love the feel and the color. I have #27, picture is up thread with the rust colored triangles, or are they diamonds . Very rich, and still neutral. Goes great with my brownish sofa's . Nice little pop of color.
> 
> Love it.


Thank you so much for the excellent review. I am so glad you love your E-Pillow. Yours was the first one made from the rust triangle fabric. It turned out so nice. Enjoy your reading and your E-Pillow.


----------



## Atunah

Just found a new way to use it. I just sat down, with a pot of tea on the right, my netbook also towards the right on the table and I thought I put the e-pillow on my lap and read. 

Well enter cat. He took over my lap before I barely had my butt planted. All curled up now. So I put the e-pillow next to my left hip and its sturdy enough it stands on its own with the Kindle in it and pressing the page buttons. Perfect. I can reach my tea with my right, pet my cat and read on the left. 

Multitaskers rejoice  

I can see this being really handy for those with tablets. My hubby might like one for his pad.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Hi Alice,

I just sent you an email...  I love this fabric: http://www.fabric.com/quilting-fabric-shop-blenders-by-color-quilting-fabric-blenders-black-white-mixmaster-fizz-licorice.aspx

Kimberly

PS. I forgot to mention in my email that I am from the Kindle Boards. I had meant to write that along with my username so you'd "recognize" me...


----------



## Alice Coyl

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> I just sent you an email...  I love this fabric: http://www.fabric.com/quilting-fabric-shop-blenders-by-color-quilting-fabric-blenders-black-white-mixmaster-fizz-licorice.aspx
> 
> Kimberly
> 
> PS. I forgot to mention in my email that I am from the Kindle Boards. I had meant to write that along with my username so you'd "recognize" me...


Kimberly, I answered your email.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just added information and three albums of pictures to my new FB page. You will still need to go to my web page to view the fabrics. Take a look and give me any advice as to how I can improve it. Thank you...

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Coyls-Custom-Creations/191803034208997?sk=info


----------



## candggmom

Got my new E-pillows yesterday and I second everything Atunah said!  I have 2 pugs that somehow end up laying on or beside me no matter where I am and like Atunah said, the E-pillows have simplified my reading and internet surfing life!  Anyone reading this post, Do NOT HESITATE to have Alice make you one of these pillows!  They are a wonderful, well-made product!

Kathy in NC

P.S.  Alice, I love your new FB page and will visit it often!  May need you to make me a purse!  LOL!


----------



## Alice Coyl

candggmom said:


> Got my new E-pillows yesterday and I second everything Atunah said! I have 2 pugs that somehow end up laying on or beside me no matter where I am and like Atunah said, the E-pillows have simplified my reading and internet surfing life! Anyone reading this post, Do NOT HESITATE to have Alice make you one of these pillows! They are a wonderful, well-made product!
> 
> Kathy in NC
> 
> P.S. Alice, I love your new FB page and will visit it often! May need you to make me a purse! LOL!


Thank you for the compliments. My new FB page does need some work but it is a great start. Now, I need to figure out how to number pictures for easy reference.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I love the E-Pillow with the ears and tail!!!!! 

Edited to add: The picture is on the Facebook page.


----------



## Alice Coyl

KimberlyinMN said:


> I love the E-Pillow with the ears and tail!!!!!
> 
> Edited to add: The picture is on the Facebook page.


That picture was not supposed to be there. The ears and tail just didn't work out. I'm going to remove it. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## dax123

If you go to the photos on your page, click on the album and then on the photo you want to add a number too below it you see "add description" there you can thus add a number and/or description of your photo.


----------



## Alice Coyl

dax123 said:


> If you go to the photos on your page, click on the album and then on the photo you want to add a number too below it you see "add description" there you can thus add a number and/or description of your photo.


Thanks. I'll follow your instructions. The page is new so I'm still walking through the steps.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a picture of a rip-nylon E-Pillow that I made for ms.duncan of this board. She picked the fabric from fabric.com and I ordered it for her. I can also make it in Kelly green and Electric blue.


----------



## caseyf6

Cute, cute cute...!


----------



## maries

Gave my step daughter a phone size E-pillow and she thought it was great!  She asked for the contact info for the e-pillows.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Someone on this board recommended that the price be adjusted to include the shipping costs. You will be receiving a quality product at a great price. I have changed the list below to reflect the total cost...which is actually the same for those of you who have already ordered.

E-Pillow
Standard Size – $19.50 with free US shipping – fits ereaders, iPad without case, small Android tablet without case, DX.
Oversized – $23.50 with free US shipping – fits iPad without case, Android tablets up to 10.5” horizontal without case, and hard back books.
Cell Phone – $13.50 with free US shipping.
Embroidery – $15.00 to $20.00 depending on design (added to E-Pillow cost).

Covers, Kozies, Purses, Tote Bags
Priced individually depending on size, design and embroidery (ask for quote for item and shipping charges).

Customers have asked me to enlarge the oversized E-Pillow to accommodate wide Android tablets with cases. I did re-design the oversized pillow but will have to increase the cost because of added fabric, filling, envelope size and postage.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just added four new fleece and felt fabrics to my web site.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just made this E-Pillow for a member of KB. It is so beautiful and I am sad to say I have no more of this fabric.


----------



## kimbertay

Hi Alice,

I was wondering if you have done any E-Pillows in the minky fleece?  I love the feel of that type of fleece.  Do you think it would work well and maybe also work well with embroidery added?


----------



## Alice Coyl

kimbertay said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> I was wondering if you have done any E-Pillows in the minky fleece? I love the feel of that type of fleece. Do you think it would work well and maybe also work well with embroidery added?


Kimbertay, I haven't done any E-Pillows with minky fleece. It might make a very nice E-Pillow but I'm not sure whether it would embroidery well. When I embroidery on a new fabric, sometimes I have to do it 2 or 3 times to work out the kinks and that wastes a lot of fabric. If I happen to see the fabric the next time I'm in the fabric store, I will pick up a small piece to check out.


----------



## nmstacey

Oh I'm in LOVE!  I got a Kindle almost 2 months ago-and love it, because it makes reading so much easier for me after having brain surgery and having limited use of my left arm/hand.  While the Kindle makes it easier, there's still times I get tired of holding it up!  I figured there was something out there, but I just hadn't found it yet-Thank you!!!  I can't wait to order one and get it!  I read almost constantly-literally-this will be great!!!  And I guess to be fair I should order one for my hubby for his iPod too.    I'm sure I'll be re-ordering again in a few months too... I'll finally know what to get my Sister-in law for Christmas!!!  Now to go figure out what material I want...


----------



## Alice Coyl

nmstacey said:


> Oh I'm in LOVE! I got a Kindle almost 2 months ago-and love it, because it makes reading so much easier for me after having brain surgery and having limited use of my left arm/hand. While the Kindle makes it easier, there's still times I get tired of holding it up! I figured there was something out there, but I just hadn't found it yet-Thank you!!! I can't wait to order one and get it! I read almost constantly-literally-this will be great!!! And I guess to be fair I should order one for my hubby for his iPod too.  I'm sure I'll be re-ordering again in a few months too... I'll finally know what to get my Sister-in law for Christmas!!! Now to go figure out what material I want...


Let me know when you are ready to order. Send me a PM when you are ready or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Capri142

<<<<<<My $15 plus $4.50 shipping compared to the $19.95 plus $2.50 shipping is a bargain plus I believe the customer is getting a better product.?>>>>>>

If you can sell your product for 15.00 and still make a profit, why not offer FREE shipping and sell it for 19.95 it is still a better deal than the competition and it looks like you have a better product.

People love to see FREE SHIPPING! even if they really know that the shipping is built int the actual cost.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Capri142 said:


> <<<<<<My $15 plus $4.50 shipping compared to the $19.95 plus $2.50 shipping is a bargain plus I believe the customer is getting a better product.?>>>>>>
> 
> If you can sell your product for 15.00 and still make a profit, why not offer FREE shipping and sell it for 19.95 it is still a better deal than the competition and it looks like you have a better product.
> 
> People love to see FREE SHIPPING! even if they really know that the shipping is built int the actual cost.


I'm offering free shipping for a second E-Pillow if two are ordered. I'll have to think about the $19.95 with free shipping. Good idea...


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm offering free shipping for a second E-Pillow if two are ordered. I'll have to think about the $19.95 with free shipping. Good idea...


If you went with the 19.95 and free shipping you could have the 2nd item for a reduced price - like $2 off. I'm sure you need to see how this goes and learn from different things that come up to find what is going to work the best for you and your customers.

I love seeing the photos of the pillows and how different they look in the different fabrics. I can't wait to see the 2 I have on order!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I did modify the price list to include free shipping. If it goes well we will see about additional discounts. At the present time the S&H we charge barely covers the envelopes and postage. We are always looking for ways to keep the cost of the product at a good price. Here are the new prices I posted above:

E-Pillow
Standard Size – $19.50 with free US shipping – fits ereaders, iPad without case, small Android tablet without case, DX.
Oversized – $21.50 with free US shipping – fits iPad without case, Android tablets up to 10.5” horizontal without case, and hard back books.
Cell Phone – $13.50 with free US shipping.
Embroidery – $15.00 to $20.00 depending on design (added to E-Pillow cost).

Covers, Kozies, Purses, Tote Bags
Priced individually depending on size, design and embroidery (ask for quote for item and shipping charges).


----------



## ereaderman

www.stamps.com is the way we ship.  You might want to check it out!

Good Luck!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, have you checked out the shipping module on Paypal?  That's all I use now.  You can print your labels and everything right from home.


----------



## Alice Coyl

ereaderman said:


> www.stamps.com is the way we ship at www.ezegrip.com. You might want to check it out!
> 
> Good Luck!


I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, have you checked out the shipping module on Paypal? That's all I use now. You can print your labels and everything right from home.


I'll check it out. I usually type my own labels but it might be easier to use Paypal.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PayPal is way easier.   I also like using the postal service's website as well, although you can't print First Class postage. I don't know why - you'd think a sale is a sale!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I shipped 14 E-Pillows yesterday. It took all weekend and most of Monday to make them but I was able to ship most of your orders. I have two left for members of KB and three for FB fans to ship today. You folks are keeping me busy. Thanks...you are making the E-Pillow a big success.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just shipped this E-Pillow to a member of KB. She loves pink...










And another member wanted this one out of turquoise fleece.


----------



## BookLady

Your different combinations make finalizing a decision difficult!!    Love the embroidery on these two pillows, Alice.  Is the pink one a cotton fabric?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

BookLady said:


> Your different combinations make finalizing a decision difficult!!  Love the embroidery on these two pillows, Alice. Is the pink one a cotton fabric?


LOL Linda ..... get the pink, that's what I'm getting!!


----------



## BookLady

Okay, Patricia, I was just going to ask if the pink one was for you!! LOL

I just ordered one in a different fabric not an hour ago; I wish now I had seen this one first.  You and I are such suckers for pink!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

BookLady said:


> Okay, Patricia, I was just going to ask if the pink one was for you!! LOL
> 
> I just ordered one in a different fabric not an hour ago; I wish now I had seen this one first. You and I are such suckers for pink!!


No, that specific pink one is not for me, but Alice is making me one from that color with a different embroidery design on it.

If you just ordered yours an hour ago, contact Alice, I'm sure she would change it for you.

I'm getting one with this embroidery design on it. (The sleeve on the right). Alice did this for me. Hey, this matches your skin too, contact Alice and see if you can get a pink one with this on it!! (If you like it that is).


----------



## BookLady

She is out of that pink.    I love the design on your bag, though!  Enjoy your new pillow.........in PINK! LOL


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yeah, she told me that too.  I'm getting the pink fleece instead, think you would like that?


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Your different combinations make finalizing a decision difficult!!  Love the embroidery on these two pillows, Alice. Is the pink one a cotton fabric?


The pink was a cotton that I picked up for a customer. Nobody ever orders pink so I only picked up enough for her E-Pillow. I'm sorry folks... I do have a pink fleece that works up beautifully. The next fabric shopping trip will be to look for a "hot" pink for you "hot ladies"...


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> I just shipped this E-Pillow to a member of KB. She loves pink...


This one's mine -- I'm so excited!!! I love me some pink!  Alice did a beautiful job, didn't she?  I can't wait to receive it. It is a cotton fabric -- it's way too hot here in Alabama for fleece (well, except maybe for about a month right around Christmas) and we have cats . . . fleece just wouldn't work for me. Alice is so great to work with -- she went and picked up that pink fabric for me, which is so nice of her! LOL, can you tell I'm excited about this? 

I'll take some pictures of my Kindle on it when it arrives -- I'll be very impatiently waiting! LOL! 

Thank you Alice!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I just checked and I do have some pink fabric, it's a little thin because I bought it to use as pocket linings and inside linings on purses.  I have about 27" of it.  Do you think it would work?  Is 27" enough to make one for me and one for Book Lady (Linda)?  If she wants to switch to the pink, that is.  I'm not concerned about it being too thin for the epillow but don't know if it would be OK for the embroidery work.


----------



## maries

I think a brushed denim fabric would be nice.  I wonder if they make that in pink?


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, I just checked and I do have some pink fabric, it's a little thin because I bought it to use as pocket linings and inside linings on purses. I have about 27" of it. Do you think it would work? Is 27" enough to make one for me and one for Book Lady (Linda)? If she wants to switch to the pink, that is. I'm not concerned about it being too thin for the epillow but don't know if it would be OK for the embroidery work.


Patricia, thin fabric does not embroidery out well with the number of stitches the owl embroidery requires. I have some broadcloth and tried to work on it but it was a disaster. It looked fine until I took it out of the hoop then it puckered badly. I will look for some "hot pink" but it has to be a quilting quality fabric to embroidery well. And, Marie asked about pink denim. Also, a good quality polyester like gaberdine works great. I promise everybody that I will look for some good quality pink. It will be a couple of days before I can go to the fabric shop.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Alice,

We seem to be keeping you pretty busy


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have received a number of requests to increase the size of the oversized E-Pillow to accommodate larger electronic devices with and without cases. I have increased the size 2" W and 1" H. The new size should work for most units up to 10.5" W without a cover. I cannot accommodate every cover on the market. They are so varied in size that it would be hard to even try to make the E-Pillow fit all cases. The price is increased $2.00.

In resizing the oversized E-Pillow, it also increased the fabric, filling, mailing envelope size and postage. All current orders will remain the $21.50 I quoted. All future oversized E-Pillow orders will be $23.50. I'm still trying to keep the price down as much as I can. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## BookLady

You are doing a great job, Alice, in keeping everyone happy.    Thank you for your willingness to accommodate so many different requests and still get the pillows out in such a timely manner.  Your work is so beautiful that you tempt all of us with more and more possibilities.  Hang in there, and thank you for working with all of us.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I will look for some "hot pink" but it has to be a quilting quality fabric to embroidery well. And, Marie asked about pink denim. Also, a good quality polyester like gaberdine works great. I promise everybody that I will look for some good quality pink. It will be a couple of days before I can go to the fabric shop.


Bet you are surprised at how many requests for pink pillows have suddenly popped up.


----------



## emeleste

This is my second pillow from Alice, and I love it! Now I have one in my bedroom (this one) and another for the den/kitchen! I can arrange and angle my Kindle or my tablet as needed for whatever position I am sitting or lying in, and be comfortable! One thing I've really liked is that when using the Acer tablet, I can get the angle just right and type, and it's very stable...doesn't slide around or shift or anything! Even when lying down and "one-finger" pecking! This is a must have for people who love their gadgets and literally use them everywhere! Thanks, Alice...this is a great product and I recommend it to everyone! (Shown in picture: E-Pillow with fabric #82, my Kindle in DecalGirl "Green Leaf" skin, and my Oberson sleeve "Avenue of Trees" in fern.)


----------



## BookLady

PinkKindle said:


> This one's mine -- I'm so excited!!! I love me some pink!  Alice did a beautiful job, didn't she?  I can't wait to receive it. It is a cotton fabric -- it's way too hot here in Alabama for fleece (well, except maybe for about a month right around Christmas) and we have cats . . . fleece just wouldn't work for me. Alice is so great to work with -- she went and picked up that pink fabric for me, which is so nice of her! LOL, can you tell I'm excited about this?
> 
> I'll take some pictures of my Kindle on it when it arrives -- I'll be very impatiently waiting! LOL!


This is a gorgeous pillow; you are so lucky to be the recipient! The photo of your pillow has brought out the pinkaholics in full force! 

Please do post photos when you get your pillow so the rest of us can admire it. Enjoy!


----------



## Alice Coyl

emeleste said:


> This is my second pillow from Alice, and I love it! Now I have one in my bedroom (this one) and another for the den/kitchen! I can arrange and angle my Kindle or my tablet as needed for whatever position I am sitting or lying in, and be comfortable! One thing I've really liked is that when using the Acer tablet, I can get the angle just right and type, and it's very stable...doesn't slide around or shift or anything! Even when lying down and "one-finger" pecking! This is a must have for people who love their gadgets and literally use them everywhere! Thanks, Alice...this is a great product and I recommend it to everyone! (Shown in picture: E-Pillow with fabric #82, my Kindle in DecalGirl "Green Leaf" skin, and my Oberson sleeve "Avenue of Trees" in fern.)


Thank you so much. I am learning all about stuffing E-Pillows from the ones I am sending you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Attention all "hot pink" people. I'm going to the fabric store right now to see what I can find.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Attention all "hot pink" people. I'm going to the fabric store right now to see what I can find.


We're listening, Alice! LOL Keep us posted.....and, thank you!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> We're listening, Alice! LOL Keep us posted.....and, thank you!


Good news...I found 4 yards of a hot pink poplin fabric. It is a polyester fabric so I will have to test the fabric to see how it handles the embroidery. I will make one with the owl and post it here to see what folks think. It will be tomorrow before I can do the embroidery. Thank you for your patience.

You would not believe how difficult it is to find a pink fabric that doesn't have a pattern in it.

Here is a picture that I just scanned.


----------



## MDB

Woo-Hoo! I got my E-pillows yesterday. I have to admit, when I opened the package, my initial thought was that I should have bought the oversized pillow to accommodate my iPad. Boy was I WRONG! These are the perfect size for both my K3 and iPad in portrait and landscape mode. And the small footprint means less bulkiness. I would not hesitate to recommend this E-pillow or Alice to anyone.

To Alice, you have been wonderful to work with. I ordered from you on Friday afternoon, you shipped on Monday, and I received my beautiful pillows on Tuesday. While I have 2 E-pillows now, I'm sure I will be figuring out ways to justify buying more. My nieces already want to use them as bean bag chairs for their dolls!!

I could not be happier.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Love it, Alice!!  And I very much understand about hard to find pink fabric.  One time I was at the fabric store and wanted to get about 4 different pink fabrics for a project and you are right, they usually have a design, and I found a lot of the patterns to be juvenile.

I understand what you said above about the thinner fabrics being hard to embroider on.  I used to do hand embroidery and I remember the fabric had to have some body, the thin stuff didn't work.  I guess because the needle punctures it so many times.

Thanks Alice for working with all of us.

ETA:  Meant to say too, I posted a link to your site last night while I was on Readers of Kindle Book's Facebook page.  No advertising is allowed on the site but people were posting with pictures of their e-pillows and others were asking where to get one.


----------



## Tripp

I just received my E-Pillow and am using it right now with my I-Pad.  It is #52 on Alice's site (fish on a green background).  It is perfect.  I have had my I-Pad since they came out and this is the first time I have been able to do two handed typing.  This is going to save my wrists as well since the I-Pad is so heavy.  

It goes perfectly with my family room decor and I know I will be ordering another for my bedroom.  

Alice did a beautiful job and was so easy to work with.  Thank you so much, Alice.


----------



## BookLady

I think you ladies speak for all of us when you express how wonderful Alice is to work with, and her pillows are just pure perfection in both function and in appearance.  And, she's as fast with delivery as Amazon!    Enjoy your pillows!  Hope more of you will post pictures; they are so much fun to see!


----------



## Casper Parks

E-Pillows, what a novel idea! I skipped over this thread a number of times, not grasping what it was about. Now that I've seen photos. Good idea....


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tripp said:


> I just received my E-Pillow and am using it right now with my I-Pad. It is #52 on Alice's site (fish on a green background). It is perfect. I have had my I-Pad since they came out and this is the first time I have been able to do two handed typing. This is going to save my wrists as well since the I-Pad is so heavy.
> 
> It goes perfectly with my family room decor and I know I will be ordering another for my bedroom.
> 
> Alice did a beautiful job and was so easy to work with. Thank you so much, Alice.


Thank you...I'm so glad you like it. Enjoy and read more.


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Woo-Hoo! I got my E-pillows yesterday. I have to admit, when I opened the package, my initial thought was that I should have bought the oversized pillow to accommodate my iPad. Boy was I WRONG! These are the perfect size for both my K3 and iPad in portrait and landscape mode. And the small footprint means less bulkiness. I would not hesitate to recommend this E-pillow or Alice to anyone.
> 
> To Alice, you have been wonderful to work with. I ordered from you on Friday afternoon, you shipped on Monday, and I received my beautiful pillows on Tuesday. While I have 2 E-pillows now, I'm sure I will be figuring out ways to justify buying more. My nieces already want to use them as bean bag chairs for their dolls!!
> 
> I could not be happier.


I am so glad you love your E-Pillows. They were fun to make. A new idea...E-Pillows for dolls. Let me know how that works out.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just shipped this beautiful E-Pillow to another KB member. She asked me to order the fabric for her and it went out in the mail today.


----------



## BookLady

Beautiful color shading!  Could you put a design on something like that?  And, what type of fabric is that?  Really nice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Beautiful color shading! Could you put a design on something like that? And, what type of fabric is that? Really nice!


This fabric might take a sold color initial but it is too busy for a design like the owl. It is more grey than it looks in the picture. It is a 100% cotton batik from fabric.com... It is near the end of my fabrics on my web site.


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> I just shipped this beautiful E-Pillow to another KB member. She asked me to order the fabric for her and it went out in the mail today.


It's mine, it's mine! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited !!!!!

Thank you so much Alice! Like everybody else here, I can only repeat what a pleasure it has been working with you, and not only have you been professional, easy going and extremely accommodating, but you have truly gone out of your way in communicating about it all the way. I don't even know how you manage to do it all!!!

I can't wait to go home to my e-pillow next week end


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Alice Coyl said:


> This fabric might take a sold color initial but it is too busy for a design like the owl. It is more grey than it looks in the picture. It is a 100% cotton batik from fabric.com... It is near the end of my fabrics on my web site.


I love, love, love Batik fabrics!!!!


----------



## Patricia

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> LOL Linda ..... get the pink, that's what I'm getting!!


Patricia, when I saw the pink one, I thought of you!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yep, love me some pink!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Yay!  I just ordered the gray batik in both the cell phone size and the Kindle size (standard?).


----------



## maries

The 2 reader size ones you did for me arrived today - much faster than I expected.  Sorry I am not good at posting pics yet like the others but I love my red one and hubby LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the running fabric one.  It looks and feels like gray denim with the little runner guys.  I'm glad I got the thicker fabric for this.  

These are just awesome - both functional and fun!

Alice -thank you so much for all the work you have put into coming up with the perfect size for both the phone and the kindle and making each one so personalized with the fabrics and designs.


----------



## Emmalita

I got mine yesterday too and I love it!  It works so great for me for reading in at night in bed.  Thank you Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> The 2 reader size ones you did for me arrived today - much faster than I expected. Sorry I am not good at posting pics yet like the others but I love my red one and hubby LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the running fabric one. It looks and feels like gray denim with the little runner guys. I'm glad I got the thicker fabric for this.
> 
> These are just awesome - both functional and fun!
> 
> Alice -thank you so much for all the work you have put into coming up with the perfect size for both the phone and the kindle and making each one so personalized with the fabrics and designs.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Emmalita said:


> I got mine yesterday too and I love it! It works so great for me for reading in at night in bed. Thank you Alice!


Thank you for ordering.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Hey polka dot lovers. I just shipped this E-Pillow today.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I need some help folks. Today when I tried to obtain a domain name for e-pillow.com I was advised that name was already taken... It is a epillow for the iPad. It is a large lap pad that is almost the size of a small couch pillow. It is flat. So, I need some suggestions for a new name for my E-Pillow that everyone is loving and ordering.

One customer said it looked like a Hershey's Kiss but I can't call it the "Kiss Pillow". I need some really creative suggestions...

Thanks.


----------



## kimbertay

Alice Coyl said:


> I need some help folks. Today when I tried to obtain a domain name for e-pillow.com I was advised that name was already taken... It is a epillow for the iPad. It is a large lap pad that is almost the size of a small couch pillow. It is flat. So, I need some suggestions for a new name for my E-Pillow that everyone is loving and ordering.
> 
> One customer said it looked like a Hershey's Kiss but I can't call it the "Kiss Pillow". I need some really creative suggestions...
> 
> Thanks.


Hmmm, E-Pillow was so perfect!

How about Pillow Pod?


----------



## maries

I like The Pillow Pod!  A nice flow to it.  Great suggestion!!!!


----------



## Tabatha

A hyphen is allowed in domain names, so did you try the name as you are using it, e-pillow or E_Pillow? Allowed is A-Z, 0-9, and the hyphen. Hope this helps without renaming since you are advertising everywhere with this name.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Digi-pillow
Techni-pillow
E-softie
E-cushie
E-coozie


----------



## Atunah

I see that epillow.com and e-pillow both are taken, although the other domains like .biz and .co are not. 

E Pillow has such a nice ring to it. Especially since the letter e stands for itself in this case, kind of like the i with Apple stuff. 

Gadget Pillow? Pillow Pod does sound nice, but maybe turn it around, Pod Pillow. But then its to close to the I pod stuff. 

E-bag?, E-holder?, Handy Pillow?,  I am not good with cool names obviously.


----------



## maries

Still really liking The Pillow Pod but could go with e-Pod too.

I like Patricia's suggestion of E-coozie too.  Or TechnoPillow rather than Techni?


----------



## Tabatha

Or techpillow as it is being made for all tech items. I hate long domain names, lazy typist. : )


----------



## maries

Tabatha said:


> Or techpillow as it is being made for all tech items. I hate long domain names, lazy typist. : )


That works too.

But back to The Pillow Pod - it could just be PillowPod or e-PillowPod.

Poor Alice - I'm sure you didn't need this to deal with and take your time away from filling orders.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Keep the names coming and I'll check in later. I'm trying to fill all my orders today and must stay at the sewing maching. Thanks for what you have offered already.


----------



## BookLady

Would E-Perfect Pillow work?

Or Alice's E-Creations?  (Or do you not want to use your name?)

Creative E-Pillows? 

Alice's E-Creation Pillow? 

Custom E-Pillows?

Not what you needed at this point, but there are many creative minds on this board.  Should you pose this question under a new subject heading to grab more people's attention?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I kinda like

E-roost
E-cradle
E-feather


----------



## Casper Parks

My cat would be all over an e-pillow, thinking it was his new cat bed.


----------



## Atunah

My cat already _has_ been all over my e-pillow . I found him resting with his butt firmly on it.

He also likes that bed pillow I have that has similar filling. And buckwheat pillows, he loves those too.

There is a new market for Alice. Cat beds


----------



## maries

TechE pillow or Tech-E pillow


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Would E-Perfect Pillow work?
> 
> Or Alice's E-Creations? (Or do you not want to use your name?)
> 
> Creative E-Pillows?
> 
> Alice's E-Creation Pillow?
> 
> Custom E-Pillows?
> 
> Not what you needed at this point, but there are many creative minds on this board. Should you pose this question under a new subject heading to grab more people's attention?


I was told by one of the men posters not to use Alice because it sounds like a feminine site and the men will stay away. I kind of like "Techpillow"... I don't think that name is being used.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

It would have to be a LOT bigger if my cat's butt and the rest of him was going to fit on it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

The BookLady is now a "Hot Pink Lady"...

This is a poplin and it worked out beautifully. This fabric may become my favorite for E-Pillows.
Right now, I have enough fabric for 15 more "hot pink" E-pillows if anyone is interested.


----------



## ereaderman

Alice...I've been following your success and am so happy that your business is doing so well.

Huge coincidence but my husband owns the following domain names - epill-o.com and e-pill-o.com!!  He went on a domain name buying frenzy but has never set them up.  If he can figure out how to transfer one of them to you, I'm sure he would be willing to sell you one of the names.  It would be a shame for you to have to change the name of your business which people are already so familiar with.

Let me know...


----------



## Atunah

> It would have to be a LOT bigger if my cat's butt and the rest of him was going to fit on it!


. Mine is only 8 pounds. Only his butt fit I guess . I think he likes the crunchy sounds.


----------



## Alice Coyl

ereaderman said:


> Alice...I've been following your success and am so happy that your business is doing so well.
> 
> Huge coincidence but my husband owns the following domain names - epill-o.com and e-pill-o.com!! He went on a domain name buying frenzy but has never set them up. If he can figure out how to transfer one of them to you, I'm sure he would be willing to sell you one of the names. It would be a shame for you to have to change the name of your business which people are already so familiar with.
> 
> Let me know...


Thank you for your offer but I bought a domain name today. My business name is Coyl's Custom Creations so I bought the domain name coylscustomcreations.com... I needed one to give to the designer for my web page. I just need to change the name of a single product, the E-Pillow. That is why I am enlisting help from the folks here. I need a product name that isn't being used by another company. We tried Techno Beanie but TY has the patent on the name Beanie and I didn't want to get in trouble with them. Now, I find that Apple has the E-Pillow for their iPad so I don't want to get in trouble with them. I can't afford any lawsuits. I don't make enough E-Pillows to cover that.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> The BookLady is now a "Hot Pink Lady"...
> 
> This is a poplin and it worked out beautifully. This fabric may become my favorite for E-Pillows.
> Right now, I have enough fabric for 15 more "hot pink" E-pillows if anyone is interested.


I love it, Alice! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Thank you so much!!


----------



## maries

Would The TechnoBean be OK since it doesn't use the word Beanie and it is a combined "new" word?  Poor little thing is going to have an identity crisis with all the name changes.  


PS - the pink is beautiful!   I am waiting for my pink cover to arrive and need to see what it really looks like.


----------



## corkyb

How about techno-rest or did someone suggest that already?
e-plush?
techno pillow?
techno e-rest
epillow plush
e- plush
e-rest?  I think I like this one actually


----------



## Lilith

How about:

Techno-prop

E-prop


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Instead of "e"... how about _G-Pillow_ -- Alice's pillows are for our gadgets, aren't they?


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just ordered some French Postcards fabric for E-Pillows. For those of you who have the beautiful French Postcard Kindle cover that Patricia made for you, you can now order an E-Pillow to match. You will have a stunning matching set for your beloved Kindle.


----------



## maries

KimberlyinMN said:


> Instead of "e"... how about _G-Pillow_ -- Alice's pillows are for our gadgets, aren't they?


As long as people knew what the G stood for and didn't start thinking other things.


----------



## maries

Here is the list of current NEW names for the e-pillow:

Pillow Pod
Digi-pillow
Techni-pillow
e-softie
e-cushie
e-coozie
PodPillow
e-Pod
TechnoPillow
The TechnoBean
TechE pillow
Tech-E pillow
tech pillow
e-PillowPod or e-PodPillow
e-perfect pillow 
e-roost
e-cradle
e-feather
e-plush
techno pillow
techno e-rest
epillow plush
e-plush
techno-prop
E-prop
e-cloud
e-cushion
e-nhancer
e-lounger
G-pillow


Sorry if I missed anyone's suggestions or didn't capitalize or hyphenate quite right.  Just trying to consolidate the list to make it easier and see if it would help me remember the idea I had that then went away.


----------



## maries

Other suggestion hasn't returned but maybe it will in the next hour or so but then I will be away from a PC for the day - or most of it.

From the list I like these:
PillowPod
TechnoPillow
The TechnoBean
TechE pillow or Tech-E pillow
e-PodPillow


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks for summarizing, Marie.  And my dirty little mind went the same way as yours when I saw G-Pillow


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks for summarizing, Marie. And my dirty little mind went the same way as yours when I saw G-Pillow


Glad it isn't just me!


----------



## BookLady

How about combining a few of the suggestions and call them the e-Gadget Pillow?  That would still cover the fact that it is a pillow for electronic gadgets and remove the doubt of what the "G" stands for in the name.


----------



## BookLady

Just realized some people might not like their electronics referred to as "gadgets" so maybe E-Device Pillow instead?


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Here is the list of current NEW names for the e-pillow:
> 
> Pillow Pod
> Digi-pillow
> Techni-pillow
> e-softie
> e-cushie
> e-coozie
> PodPillow
> e-Pod
> TechnoPillow
> The TechnoBean
> TechE pillow
> Tech-E pillow
> tech pillow
> e-PillowPod or e-PodPillow
> e-perfect pillow
> e-roost
> e-cradle
> e-feather
> e-plush
> techno pillow
> techno e-rest
> epillow plush
> e-plush
> techno-prop
> E-prop
> e-cloud
> e-cushion
> e-nhancer
> e-lounger
> G-pillow
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone's suggestions or didn't capitalize or hyphenate quite right. Just trying to consolidate the list to make it easier and see if it would help me remember the idea I had that then went away.


Thanks Marie...you saved me a lot of time going through and listing all the names.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just made this for my first Canadian customer. It is a beautiful Laurel Burch fabric.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Nice, Alice.  I like that fabric.


----------



## BookLady

Very nice!  Unique fabric that made up into a very pretty ?-pillow!  (What are we supposed to call them now, Alice?)


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Very nice! Unique fabric that made up into a very pretty ?-pillow! (What are we supposed to call them now, Alice?)


So far, its still the E-Pillow. A Quillow is a folded up quilt into a pillow. Maybe I can call it the E-Quillow.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Nice, Alice. I like that fabric.


Its a Laurel Burch that I can't find any more. I have several of her fabrics in my collection. The one I really liked is completely gone from my stash...


----------



## Lilith

As far as a name, we could leave out the tech- and e- and just call them CoylCushions.
Advertising/tag line could take care of the what for: _Get a CoylCushion for your tablet, e-reader or phone_.

Just a random thought.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith said:


> As far as a name, we could leave out the tech- and e- and just call them CoylCushions.
> Advertising/tag line could take care of the what for: _Get a CoylCushion for your tablet, e-reader or phone_.
> 
> Just a random thought.


Lilith...I really like your suggestion. It has a good link to my new web site that is being set up for me. Thank you...


----------



## PinkKindle

I received my beautiful E-Pillow on Thursday -- sorry it's taken me so long to get a review up, but it's been a crazy week! First some pics:

















As you can see, my Kindle is quite happy on her new pillow! And I'm happy with it too -- it's going to be so nice to read this way! I've tried it reading in bed the last 2 nights, and it's been great! It is so nice to have the E-Pillow holding the Kindle for me. I haven't gotten a chance to sit and read the last few days besides just before bed, but I think I'm going to really, really love the E-Pillow for reading at a table or with it on my lap.

The pillow itself is just beautiful. The color is perfect and I absolutely love the embroidery -- it's very me!! The workmanship is fantastic, and as you can see, the size is really perfect for my Kindle. The pink fabric goes really well with my skin and cover too. 

As for the shipping and working with Alice -- well, I'll just repeat what everyone else said and say that it's been wonderful! Alice is just great to work with. She really went above and beyond to make sure that the E-Pillow would be just what I wanted. For example, I had told her initially that I preferred a dark pink fabric, but she only had a light pink. I told her that would be fine. Well, the next message I got from her was that she was going to the fabric store for something else, so she would look for a dark pink for me, since she knew that's what I preferred. See, that's above and beyond customer service!  Turnaround time and shipping was also really fast too. I think the order was finalized on Saturday, on Sunday Alice went to the fabric store and offered me the dark pink fabric she found, the E-Pillow shipped on Tuesday, and I had it by Thursday -- I thought that was just fantastic for something that was produced by hand just for me!! 

I couldn't be happier with this whole experience. I will definitely be ordering from Alice again in the future!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> I received my beautiful E-Pillow on Thursday -- sorry it's taken me so long to get a review up, but it's been a crazy week! First some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my Kindle is quite happy on her new pillow! And I'm happy with it too -- it's going to be so nice to read this way! I've tried it reading in bed the last 2 nights, and it's been great! It is so nice to have the E-Pillow holding the Kindle for me. I haven't gotten a chance to sit and read the last few days besides just before bed, but I think I'm going to really, really love the E-Pillow for reading at a table or with it on my lap.
> 
> The pillow itself is just beautiful. The color is perfect and I absolutely love the embroidery -- it's very me!! The workmanship is fantastic, and as you can see, the size is really perfect for my Kindle. The pink fabric goes really well with my skin and cover too.
> 
> As for the shipping and working with Alice -- well, I'll just repeat what everyone else said and say that it's been wonderful! Alice is just great to work with. She really went above and beyond to make sure that the E-Pillow would be just what I wanted. For example, I had told her initially that I preferred a dark pink fabric, but she only had a light pink. I told her that would be fine. Well, the next message I got from her was that she was going to the fabric store for something else, so she would look for a dark pink for me, since she knew that's what I preferred. See, that's above and beyond customer service!  Turnaround time and shipping was also really fast too. I think the order was finalized on Saturday, on Sunday Alice went to the fabric store and offered me the dark pink fabric she found, the E-Pillow shipped on Tuesday, and I had it by Thursday -- I thought that was just fantastic for something that was produced by hand just for me!!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with this whole experience. I will definitely be ordering from Alice again in the future!


Thank you so much. And, you have started a "hot pink" trend. I had to stock up on more fabric.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> Thank you so much. And, you have started a "hot pink" trend. I had to stock up on more fabric.


That's me -- always causing trouble!  But this was a good kind of trouble, right?


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> That's me -- always causing trouble!  But this was a good kind of trouble, right?


Yes...you've made "hot pink" ladies out of several of my customers.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> So far, its still the E-Pillow. A Quillow is a folded up quilt into a pillow. Maybe I can call it the E-Quillow.


This comment brought back memories for me Alice! I had forgotten about the Quillow, I made my daughter one of these years ago, it was great for car trips. She still has it and still uses it, although i doubt she takes the time to fold it up into the pillow shape. That was always my job


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith said:


> As far as a name, we could leave out the tech- and e- and just call them CoylCushions.
> Advertising/tag line could take care of the what for: _Get a CoylCushion for your tablet, e-reader or phone_.
> 
> Just a random thought.


The CoylCushion is the winner. The final judge was Mr. Coyl himself. He has always liked his name in print. I will gently change everything over to the new name. I can't get in trouble with anyone using my own name on a product I designed.

As far as changing the design. It stays. I tried modifying the top in a curve, a flat top but they did not support the Kindle enough. Also, many have asked that I widen the regular size by 2" because it would fit the Kindle in a case better. I always take my customer's suggestions to heart and will do what they recommend.

Thanks everybody for helping me out with the name change. Lilith, for your suggestion I would like to give you a free CoylPillow. It will be the first one produced. Choose your fabric and embroidery if you want one (choose a plain fabric please if you want embroidery) and PM me. Congratulations... I am signing off my computer now so will "chat" with you tomorrow.


----------



## maries

Just got home and catching up.  I liked the sound of the CoylCushion when I read Lillith's post so glad you went with that.  It is the perfect name even if it doesn't help explain what the product is.  

PinkKindle - thanks for sharing the photos.  It all goes together very nicely.  I think I will be ordering a pink one soon.  Just waiting for the pink cover to arrive.  I know I want embroidery on it too.  That extra touch does make each one very unique and personalized.


----------



## caseyf6

I like CoylCushion, too.  It speaks to its uniqueness and sounds pretty cool.  Plus the way the fabric folds into itself is almost a "coil" so it fits that way too.


----------



## PinkKindle

maries said:


> Just got home and catching up. I liked the sound of the CoylCushion when I read Lillith's post so glad you went with that. It is the perfect name even if it doesn't help explain what the product is.
> 
> PinkKindle - thanks for sharing the photos. It all goes together very nicely. I think I will be ordering a pink one soon. Just waiting for the pink cover to arrive. I know I want embroidery on it too. That extra touch does make each one very unique and personalized.


You're welcome. I have a pink Amazon lighted cover, but I lent it to my mother when we got her a KSO -- so unfortunately I can't show a picture with it. It is a very nice pink though!

Alice, I agree with the others -- I like the name CoylCushion!


----------



## maries

Lilith said:


> As far as a name, we could leave out the tech- and e- and just call them CoylCushions.
> Advertising/tag line could take care of the what for: _Get a CoylCushion for your tablet, e-reader or phone_.
> 
> Just a random thought.


I like the advertising line too but would maybe add Get a CoylCushion the PERFECT cushion (or pillow) for your tablet, e-reader, or phone. Or just put for all of your tech devices?

Has anyone tried it with a regular book? Not that I read these anymore but don't want to exclude that market if it would work for them.


----------



## maries

Alice - I want to be sure I pronounce your last name right when telling friends about the CoylCushion. Is Coyl pronouncced like coil?  Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice - I want to be sure I pronounce your last name right when telling friends about the CoylCushion. Is Coyl pronouncced like coil? Thanks.


Yes, it sounds like coil, and tell them no "e" on the end. Most spell their name Coyle but mine is just Coyl. It wasn't shortened from any other name either.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I like the advertising line too but would maybe add Get a CoylCushion the PERFECT cushion (or pillow) for your tablet, e-reader, or phone. Or just put for all of your tech devices?
> 
> Has anyone tried it with a regular book? Not that I read these anymore but don't want to exclude that market if it would work for them.


I just shipped an oversized CoylCushion to a customer who wanted it large enough to read her hardback book and her Kindle 3. She asked for more pellets to accommodate her Kindle 3. This is a John Grisham hardback book. As you can see, it takes the oversized one to hold a large hardback book.


----------



## BookLady

So glad you have found the perfect name!  CoylCushion is catchy, slips of the tongue nicely, and truly represents you.  I was sure at some point a creative KB member would come up with a winner.  Congratulations, Lilith, on your originality and winning name!


----------



## laurie_lu

Can someone who ownes one of these please post a picture of how it sits on your lap for reading with the device on it?  If possible I'd like to see it holding a Kindle and how it holds an iPad.  You  don't have to show your face.  I just want to see how it balances on your lap with the device.


----------



## hakimast

Those are very nice fabrics!


----------



## Alice Coyl

laurie_lu said:


> Can someone who ones one of these please post a picture of how it sits on your lap for reading with the device on it? If possible I'd like to see it holding a Kindle and how it holds an iPad. You don't have to show your face. I just want to see how it balances on your lap with the device.


I would like to see those pictures too. I am widening the regular size by 2" due to popular demand to help folks with their various devices.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Faux leather CoylCushion done for a KB member.


----------



## MDB

Here are a couple of pics of the CoylCushion on my lap. Whether it's the K3 or iPad, it feels very secure on my lap and does not move. Previously, I had been holding my iPad with my left hand which would feel tired after a while. I don't have that problem now, plus it holds the device higher on my lap so my neck doesn't get sore after marathon reading or surfing.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That faux leather is very classy looking, isn't it?


----------



## BookLady

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the CoylCushion on my lap. Whether it's the K3 or iPad, it feels very secure on my lap and does not move. Previously, I had been holding my iPad with my left hand which would feel tired after a while. I don't have that problem now, plus it holds the device higher on my lap so my neck doesn't get sore after marathon reading or surfing.


Thank you so much for posting these photos! Now, we have a better idea; I was surprised that the CoylCushion looks bigger on your lap than when taken as a stand alone photo. Plenty of room for a Kindle or the iPad. Is this the "regular" size, or did you have Alice add 2 inches?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Adding 2" is not working out well. It is causing problems with porportion between height and width. If I add 2" then I have to add height. So you might as well get the oversized one. I can add 1" without much problem so I will do that. If I had 1" and keep the stuffing as it is then it should be more flexible. I was trying to get good pictures for you but I may have to sacrifice pictures for width. Maybe I could keep it the same size and reduce the stuffing. I'll try several combinations and see which works out the best.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Thank you so much for posting these photos! Now, we have a better idea; I was surprised that the CoylCushion looks bigger on your lap than when taken as a stand alone photo. Plenty of room for a Kindle or the iPad. Is this the "regular" size, or did you have Alice add 2 inches?


This is the regular size.


----------



## MDB

BookLady, like Alice said, these are the regular size. At first glance, they seem small but they are truly the perfect size. I might order another one and while I think I might like a larger size, in all actuality, the regular size is just right.


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> Adding 2" is not working out well. It is causing problems with porportion between height and width. If I add 2" then I have to add height. So you might as well get the oversized one. I can add 1" without much problem so I will do that. If I had 1" and keep the stuffing as it is then it should be more flexible. I was trying to get good pictures for you but I may have to sacrifice pictures for width. Maybe I could keep it the same size and reduce the stuffing. I'll try several combinations and see which works out the best.


Alice, I think the two options - regular and oversized - should be fine for most. I might like an oversized for hardback textbooks and such, but my gadgets are fine in the regular size.


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Alice, I think the two options - regular and oversized - should be fine for most. I might like an oversized for hardback books and such, but my gadgets are fine in the regular size.


I think so too. But, I can add a little width to help the iPad users out. But, not more than 1".


----------



## laurie_lu

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the CoylCushion on my lap. Whether it's the K3 or iPad, it feels very secure on my lap and does not move. Previously, I had been holding my iPad with my left hand which would feel tired after a while. I don't have that problem now, plus it holds the device higher on my lap so my neck doesn't get sore after marathon reading or surfing.


Thanks for taking the time to post the pics. It's good to know that there is less neck strain since it raises the height of the Kindle.

I must say, that faux leather is my favorite. Very classy indeed. I think a faux suede would look just as nice too.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This was made for a member of KB. You may recognize the embroidery from one of her past posts.


----------



## Tess St John

Alice, do you have a fabric the color of  the kindle  Just curious. I want to order one of these, but I want a solid that will just melt into the background.

Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tess St John said:


> Alice, do you have a fabric the color of the kindle Just curious. I want to order one of these, but I want a solid that will just melt into the background.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are talking about the graphite color? Do you want cotton or fleece? The closest I have to what you want is black with small paw prints. If you wanted to buy your own fabric and send it to me, I could give you a fabric discount. There are several solid colors in my fabric selection. The web page is at the bottom of this message.


----------



## John Dorian

Those look very cool. I also like the term you used. "Techno Beanie". Very fun to say.


----------



## Alice Coyl

John Dorian said:


> Those look very cool. I also like the term you used. "Techno Beanie". Very fun to say.


Beanie and E-Pillow were brand names owned by major companies. When I found that out, I had to change to a name that nobody could sue me over...thus the CoylCushion.


----------



## MDB

laurie_lu said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the pics. It's good to know that there is less neck strain since it raises the height of the Kindle.
> 
> I must say, that faux leather is my favorite. Very classy indeed. I think a faux suede would look just as nice too.


You're welcome! Someone before mentioned using the cushion in bed while reading on their side. I read in bed every night but have never been one to read sitting up - I prefer to read on my side. This cushion is perfect for that. Now I can prop my Kindle at the correct angle (45 degrees or so) and simply leave it there. My two CoylCushions are turning out to be better than I had hoped.


----------



## mlewis78

Alice Coyl said:


> If you are talking about the graphite color? Do you want cotton or fleece? The closest I have to what you want is black with small paw prints. If you wanted to buy your own fabric and send it to me, I could give you a fabric discount. There are several solid colors in my fabric selection. The web page is at the bottom of this message.


Is this one in fleece or cotton?


----------



## Alice Coyl

mlewis78 said:


> Is this one in fleece or cotton?


This one is 100% cotton. It is a quilting quality fabric.


----------



## KindleGirl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> You're welcome! Someone before mentioned using the cushion in bed while reading on their side. I read in bed every night but have never been one to read sitting up - I prefer to read on my side. This cushion is perfect for that. Now I can prop my Kindle at the correct angle (45 degrees or so) and simply leave it there. My two CoylCushions are turning out to be better than I had hoped.


This is good to know. I just ordered one and this is typically how I do most of my reading. I was hoping it would work out great for reading on my side.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> This was made for a member of KB. You may recognize the embroidery from one of her past posts.


Yippee, this one's mine! It matches my skin, which matches my M-edge cover, which matches my sleeve (which Alice embroidered for me too).


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yippee, this one's mine! It matches my skin, which matches my M-edge cover, which matches my sleeve (which Alice embroidered for me too).


Patricia - quite the beautiful matched outfit for your Kindle!


----------



## BookLady

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yippee, this one's mine! It matches my skin, which matches my M-edge cover, which matches my sleeve (which Alice embroidered for me too).


I knew the second I saw it that the CoylCushion was yours, Patricia! LOL It has your name all over it! It is gorgeous, and I know you will love it! This is more fun than the Noreve watch we went though!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

BookLady said:


> I knew the second I saw it that the CoylCushion was yours, Patricia! LOL It has your name all over it! It is gorgeous, and I know you will love it! This is more fun than the Noreve watch we went though!


LOL, Linda, of course you would recognize that it was for me, since I think we were separated at birth!!

At least we don't have to wait 3 weeks for this like we did for the Noreves. Oh but I do still love my Noreve. Unfortunately my other covers have been neglected since I now have the platinum on my regular Kindle and the purple one on my KSO.


----------



## Tam

I was away from the internet this past weekend and came home to see you have a new name for your product - which I LOVE!

I have taken my CoylCushion along on a day trip and a weekend trip! It packs away in the bottom of my large tote bag nicely (actually adds some padding for my devices) and I don't know how I'd manage without it. I love it for my Kindle but it is just as useful for my Xoom tablet. I used to have trouble holding the tablet or laying it on a surface to do two-handed typing on the screen - but when it's on the cushion I can get it to just the right angle and it is held stable so that typing is MUCH easier!

I just know I need to order one in the French Postcard fabric. Just a matter of time!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> I was away from the internet this past weekend and came home to see you have a new name for your product - which I LOVE!
> 
> I have taken my CoylCushion along on a day trip and a weekend trip! It packs away in the bottom of my large tote bag nicely (actually adds some padding for my devices) and I don't know how I'd manage without it. I love it for my Kindle but it is just as useful for my Xoom tablet. I used to have trouble holding the tablet or laying it on a surface to do two-handed typing on the screen - but when it's on the cushion I can get it to just the right angle and it is held stable so that typing is MUCH easier!
> 
> I just know I need to order one in the French Postcard fabric. Just a matter of time!!!


The French Postcard fabric is on order. It hasn't been shipped yet. I know it will be a popular item.


----------



## John Dorian

Alice Coyl said:


> Beanie and E-Pillow were brand names owned by major companies. When I found that out, I had to change to a name that nobody could sue me over...thus the CoylCushion.


Well, they are very cool and creative. I know I can't make anything like that.


----------



## nmstacey

I have to say, my first (3) are on order, but I'm already thinking of my next order!  I keep thinking of all the people that these will be PERFECT for Christmas presents for... people that I usually have a hard time knowing what the perfect present is!  And yes Alice, I'll be sure to order plenty early next time (unlike what I did for our Anniversary!).  And I'm thrilled to hear they're great for laying down and reading too!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Attention Hot Pink Fans:  I just picked up some "Hot Pink" fleece for those of you who have been waiting for it to come in. So, now you have a choice of poplin or fleece in the hot pink. 

I also picked up a black with embossed flowers much like the paws fabric I posted earlier. I'll be scanning these new fabrics this morning to add to my stash.


----------



## Alice Coyl

The new fabrics have been added at the bottom of the fabric page.

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/p127912196


----------



## PurpleShell

These look really cool.  Yet they seem large when compared to the book beanie.  Can someone give me feedback as to why the CoylCushion needs to be so large?  I would be using mine with a 3rd generation Kindle in a Oberon cover.


----------



## maries

PurpleShell said:


> These look really cool. Yet they seem large when compared to the book beanie. Can someone give me feedback as to why the CoylCushion needs to be so large? I would be using mine with a 3rd generation Kindle in a Oberon cover.


I bought a Book Beanie and if you had a naked K3 or a paperback book I think it would work OK. I bought it for a gift but tried it out and it didn't work too well with my K3 in the Amazon cover. It was cute but very few pellets so not as supportive between that and the size. I did not give it as the gift as intended because I would be embarassed to give that to anyone and put my name on the card.


----------



## BookLady

My first (but definitely not the last!) CoylCushion arrived this afternoon, and if you have not yet made the plunge and ordered a CoylCushion, you need to run to do so!  You cannot envision how perfect they are in size, weight (very light), and the way they support the Kindle (I have the K-3 in a the Amazon hot pink case) until you actually own one.  I ordered the standard size CoylCushion in Hot Pink fabric from Alice, and when you order from Alice, you are ordering from a pro every step of the way.  She gives 200% to every customer, every order, every detail, and she is so pleasant to work with on customizing your order to perfection.  Her embroidery designs are rich, detailed, and add the final, perfect touch to the CoylCushion.  And, on top of all of this, she fills her orders quickly and mails them out promptly.  What more could we ask?  I will try to post photos later so all of you pink lovers out there can see how wonderful this Hot Pink coordinates with the Hot Pink Kindle cover.  I love, love, love my Hot Pink CoylCushion!  Thank you, Alice, for everything.  Now, I can't wait to get my next one!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> These look really cool. Yet they seem large when compared to the book beanie. Can someone give me feedback as to why the CoylCushion needs to be so large? I would be using mine with a 3rd generation Kindle in a Oberon cover.


To support a Kindle 3 in an Oberon case, you would need the regular size CoylCushion. We have tried smaller versions and maries can testify that they just were not large enough to support the K3 and Oberon case properly. In fact due to popular demand, I have added some width to the regular size just so the K3 and Oberon case would fit better. Maries loaned me the Book Beanie so I could compare the size. That is when I took the picture that was posted here. Since that picture was taken, I have enlarged it twice to satisfy the folks here who are buying them.

Unlike the Book Beanie, you cannot put the CoylCushion in your briefcase. But, you can read some of the testimonials here to see that a briefsized CoylCushion would not sell very well.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> My first (but definitely not the last!) CoylCushion arrived this afternoon, and if you have not yet made the plunge and ordered a CoylCushion, you need to run to do so! You cannot envision how perfect they are in size, weight (very light), and the way they support the Kindle (I have the K-3 in a the Amazon hot pink case) until you actually own one. I ordered the standard size CoylCushion in Hot Pink fabric from Alice, and when you order from Alice, you are ordering from a pro every step of the way. She gives 200% to every customer, every order, every detail, and she is so pleasant to work with on customizing your order to perfection. Her embroidery designs are rich, detailed, and add the final, perfect touch to the CoylCushion. And, on top of all of this, she fills her orders quickly and mails them out promptly. What more could we ask? I will try to post photos later so all of you pink lovers out there can see how wonderful this Hot Pink coordinates with the Hot Pink Kindle cover. I love, love, love my Hot Pink CoylCushion! Thank you, Alice, for everything. Now, I can't wait to get my next one!


Oh shucks...you are making me turn "hot pink"...


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just shipped a CoylCushion to Ontario, Canada. The price was the same that I pay to ship to any location in the US. So, I have included Canada on my Facebook site to receive free shipping with their CoylCushion. This is great news. i hope all of my Canadian KB friends will take a look and order a CoylCushion.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I received my beautiful gray batik CoylCushions today!! Beautiful!! I'm bringing my little one to work for my phone. Thank you!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

KimberlyinMN said:


> I received my beautiful gray batik CoylCushions today!! Beautiful!! I'm bringing my little one to work for my phone. Thank you!!!


You're welcome. I'm so glad you liked it.


----------



## PurpleShell

Now that I have decided I want a CoylCushion (or two, or three, etc. CoylCushions) I have to figure out what fabric(s) I like best so Alice can make them for me.  Let’s see mine will definitely have to be purple.  The others will be for gifts.  There are just too many choices.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> Now that I have decided I want a CoylCushion (or two, or three, etc. CoylCushions) I have to figure out what fabric(s) I like best so Alice can make them for me. Let's see mine will definitely have to be purple. The others will be for gifts. There are just too many choices.


I just received a UPS notification that this fabric is on the way. I also have a piece of purple fleece.

https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=0aa332e9-ea2d-44a8-88db-e487be82b632


----------



## lindaandtheboys

Hi Alice:

Received my CoylCushion this weekend.  Love, love, love it!  I read at work during my lunch hour and have developed a stiff neck leaning over trying to read while my Kindle was flat on the desk.  This is just perfect.

And your service.  WOW!  I ordered on Wednesday and it was delivered on Saturday.

Thanks so much.  Now I have to think about ordering one for home as this one is staying at work.

Thanks so much,
Linda


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I just received a UPS notification that this fabric is on the way. I also have a piece of purple fleece.
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=0aa332e9-ea2d-44a8-88db-e487be82b632


Beautiful! That should make purple lovers happy!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here are new fabrics I received yesterday. My customer ordered two regular CoylCushions and one phone cushion out of the deer fabric. The fabric with the cars is for her son and the butterflies are for herself. These are the first ones I made with the new width adjustment. They worked out beautifully.


----------



## Steph H

Oh, I like that butterfly fabric. And the blue/gray batik. And several others....  Guess I'll figure out what I want need want to order and send you an email in the next day or so!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, that butterfly fabric is beautiful, love that one!


----------



## maries

Steph H said:


> Oh, I like that butterfly fabric. And the blue/gray batik. And several others....  Guess I'll figure out what I want need want to order and send you an email in the next day or so!


I know - it is so hard to decide! I am struggling with deciding what I want to go with my new pink cover.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I love the butterfly one! I have a purple paisley oberon with a Turbulent dream skin from decal girl that will go very nicely with this!


----------



## maries

Check out this skin to go with the butterly fabric.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/64820


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Here are new fabrics I received yesterday. My customer ordered two regular CoylCushions and one phone cushion out of the deer fabric. The fabric with the cars is for her son and the butterflies are for herself. These are the first ones I made with the new width adjustment. They worked out beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice, these are gorgeous, and the ne adjustment size looks fantastic! Wow! I love butterflies, too, and this fabric is gorgeous.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Alice Coyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are new fabrics I received yesterday. My customer ordered two regular CoylCushions and one phone cushion out of the deer fabric. The fabric with the cars is for her son and the butterflies are for herself. These are the first ones I made with the new width adjustment. They worked out beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice, these are gorgeous, and the ne adjustment size looks fantastic! Wow! I love butterflies, too, and this fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everybody likes the new "wider" CoylCushion. This fabric is from fabric.com and I ordered 4 yards of it. So, if anyone wants this fabric, I have plenty on hand right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## maries

I finally saw my boss on Monday and gave her the breast cancer awareness phone size CoylCushion.  BTW - The little loop works great to attach a charm to make it even more personal.  I had to explain what it was and how to use it.    I just talked to her this morning and a big thumbs up from her on the phone CC!    

Thanks Alice!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I finally saw my boss on Monday and gave her the breast cancer awareness phone size CoylCushion. BTW - The little loop works great to attach a charm to make it even more personal. I had to explain what it was and how to use it. I just talked to her this morning and a big thumbs up from her on the phone CC!
> 
> Thanks Alice!!!!


You're welcome. I'm glad the size was a good fit.


----------



## PurpleShell

The butterfly fabric is gorgeous.  I will need to get one of my gift CoylCushions made out of that.


----------



## maries

Alice,
Fabric question for you.  I am trying to pick out fabric to send to you for a CoylCushion.    Are there designs/patterns that work better when made up nto a CoylCushion?    I haven't seen one yet that didn't look great and you've done so many with big and large prints but I am not that great at visualizing so thought I would check first.  It is so great to be able to have something so personal to our taste!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> Fabric question for you. I am trying to pick out fabric to send to you for a CoylCushion. Are there designs/patterns that work better when made up nto a CoylCushion? I haven't seen one yet that didn't look great and you've done so many with big and large prints but I am not that great at visualizing so thought I would check first. It is so great to be able to have something so personal to our taste!


Most fabric works except large panel scenes. I cut one wolf pattern for a customer on FB. It took the entire yard of fabric to put the scene together. I won't offer that fabric again. Any fabric that has a repeating pattern works good (the new butterfly fabric, for example).

I just ordered this fabric for a customer. I have no idea how it will turn out but every CoylCushion out of it will look different. https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=654fe337-4e70-4e99-a494-0aef38fcc51b. These fabrics are workable but a panel with scenes that have to be put together is much harder to use.

I have found that 100% quilting quality cotton, pill free fleece, lightweight denim, and some polyesters make the best CoylCushion. Canvas does not work well because it needs to be washed to remove the stiff finish the manufacturers put on it. Once washed, it is very hard to iron the wrinkles out. Canvas needs to be rough looking I guess. Not all cottons are good candidates. That is why I say quilting quality.


----------



## nmstacey

YAY! These are mine! So excited! My Husband and my (12th) Anniversary is on Sunday so this is my gift for my Husband (for his iPod)  (He he he... sneaky aren't I?). I'm so amazed that Alice got them out so quickly after I had her order 3 new fabrics for me! And I have the whimsical decal from Decal Girl. I've never posted a link, but hopefully this will work... http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50100 My son has the VTech V.Reader that he uses for his quiet time every day, and he's ALWAYS trying to prop it up, so I'm excited to give him his too! His is just slightly bigger than my Kindle in the case, but it's much heavier. Thank you Alice! I'm starting to stalk the Maillady!!!!



Alice Coyl said:


> Here are new fabrics I received yesterday. My customer ordered two regular CoylCushions and one phone cushion out of the deer fabric. The fabric with the cars is for her son and the butterflies are for herself. These are the first ones I made with the new width adjustment. They worked out beautifully.


----------



## maries

Alice - thanks for the info.  That is very unique fabric.  It will be interesting to see how it works.  I love how "special" each one can be for the person that will use it.  Just one of the things that makes these so great!


----------



## maries

nmstacey,
Those all turned out really cute.  You will have to post what your husband thinks of his gift.


----------



## Alice Coyl

The new "Butterfly" fabric has been so popular that I had to place another order today. I have enough fabric left for one regular size "CoylCushion". If anyone wants to order today, I will be able to ship it today if you place your order by 1:00 pm PST. 

I have enough fabric left for phone size cushions which would look nice with the regular size CoylCushions.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I received my pink Coyl Cushion today and I love it. Here's a picture of it, also a picture of my pink Lighted Cover sitting on it, and a picture of my granddaughter using the Tablet on it, both vertically and horizontally.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I received my pink Coyl Cushion today and I love it. Here's a picture of it, also a picture of my pink Lighted Cover sitting on it, and a picture of my granddaughter using the Tablet on it, both vertically and horizontally.


Your granddaughter is so cute. The pictures turned out great. You received the new sized CoylCushion. Do you have any recommendations to improve the product? What is the horizontal dimension of the tablet?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, that Tablet is right at 7-3/4" horizontally and it fits perfectly.  I love the pillow, I can't tell you anything that would make it better, I think you've got this one perfected!  I actually like using the Cushion more for the Tablet than for the Kindle.  Although I love it for the Kindle as well.  But my tablet feels so heavy to me compared to the Kindle, so it's really nice to have a place to rest it.

I won't have any grandkids tomorrow so I'll get your bag done and in the mail to you.  Thanks so much for making the cushion and the embroidery work is, as usual, beautiful!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, that Tablet is right at 7-3/4" horizontally and it fits perfectly. I love the pillow, I can't tell you anything that would make it better, I think you've got this one perfected! I actually like using the Cushion more for the Tablet than for the Kindle. Although I love it for the Kindle as well. But my tablet feels so heavy to me compared to the Kindle, so it's really nice to have a place to rest it.
> 
> I won't have any grandkids tomorrow so I'll get your bag done and in the mail to you. Thanks so much for making the cushion and the embroidery work is, as usual, beautiful!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Your granddaughter is so cute. The pictures turned out great. You received the new sized CoylCushion. Do you have any recommendations to improve the product? What is the horizontal dimension of the tablet?


It is amazing how much difference that 2" makes! I have the same pink Kindle cover, so the difference is obvious. Great shots, Patricia!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, that Tablet is right at 7-3/4" horizontally and it fits perfectly. I love the pillow, I can't tell you anything that would make it better, I think you've got this one perfected! I actually like using the Cushion more for the Tablet than for the Kindle. Although I love it for the Kindle as well. But my tablet feels so heavy to me compared to the Kindle, so it's really nice to have a place to rest it.
> 
> I won't have any grandkids tomorrow so I'll get your bag done and in the mail to you. Thanks so much for making the cushion and the embroidery work is, as usual, beautiful!!


You are welcome.


----------



## maries

Patricia - so cute (both your grand daughter and your CoylCushion)!  Thanks for posting the photos.  

I hope to pick out fabric soon and get mine ordered.  I obsess too much!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Start thinking about your Christmas list and place your orders early for the beautiful CoylCushion. New fabrics are on the way and I will order for you from fabric.com if you have a special fabric in mind that isn't in my stash.

A web designer and I are working on my new web site and soon will be posting a link. It will include an order blank that will be emailed to me so you can provide your information quickly and your orders filled faster.

Thanks to all who have ordered the CoylCushion and have encouraged me to keep providing beautiful and quality products. You are the key to my success.

Alice


----------



## ms.duncan

Well, I found a new use for the CoylCushion today. I was sitting in a chair with no table nearby and nowhere to put my cup....put it in the CoylCushion on the chair beside me and did not have to try to balance it or worry about it spilling. I have been putting mine in my purse when I go out and am surprised how often it comes in handy. This is a great product!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Ms Duncan, reading your post just brought back a memory to me, year ago they used to make ashtrays that were like a bean bag on the bottom.  Don't know if you are old enough to remember them, or to remember when there used to be ashtrays everywhere.  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## kimbertay

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Ms Duncan, reading your post just brought back a memory to me, year ago they used to make ashtrays that were like a bean bag on the bottom. Don't know if you are old enough to remember them, or to remember when there used to be ashtrays everywhere. Thanks for the memory!


OMG, that brought a flashback when you said that! I used to have a bean bag ashtray in my very first car when I was a teenager. Those were my wild rebel days, lol.

On topic, I received my CoylCushion at the beginning of the week and love it! I will have to take a picture when I get a chance so you can see the beautiful fabric. Great job Alice!


----------



## ms.duncan

Patricia & Kimber, you have both inflicted great harm on me.........I had completely forgotten about those bean bag ashtrays. The memory is quite painful. My first car was a used orange gremlin with no ashtray so I had to get a bean bag one! I hate those "you might not be old enough to remember" because I always am old enough to remember, lol! Oh and the starter was bad in my gremlin so to start it up, I had to lift the hood and use two screwdrivers to get it started. One day I was leaving work and a guy came up, asked smugly if I needed help. I said no, I've got it and fired it up with the screwdrivers....needless to say he was shocked.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

LOL ms.duncan, funny story!  That's mostly where I remember the beanbag ashtrays, sitting on the dashboards of cars, because they wouldn't slide around.  And those Gremlins were lemons weren't they?  I remember I used to work with a guy who drove one.  At least every couple of weeks I would pass him sitting on the side of the road because it had broken down!

And ms.duncan, don't feel bad, I'm always old enough to remember all these things too


----------



## Alice Coyl

Coffee cup CoylCushions. You folks keep me laughing. Ms.Duncan came up with an idea I want to throw out. She suggested a removable CoylCushion cover that can be removed, washed and put back on. I am thinking of making one out of a slippery fabric like the rip nylon to use as a base. Then, I would cut the removable larger than the base. I could put Velcro or a zipper in the back. For the cotton fabrics, you could remove the cover, wash, iron and put it back on. For the fleece, you could wash and dry and put back on.

The charge for the cover would be the same as a new CoylCushion because of the additional labor putting the zipper or Velcro in but you could buy a base and all the covers you want.

What do you think of this idea?


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Coffee cup CoylCushions. You folks keep me laughing. Ms.Duncan came up with an idea I want to throw out. She suggested a removable CoylCushion cover that can be removed, washed and put back on. I am thinking of making one out of a slippery fabric like the rip nylon to use as a base. Then, I would cut the removable larger than the base. I could put Velcro or a zipper in the back. For the cotton fabrics, you could remove the cover, wash, iron and put it back on. For the fleece, you could wash and dry and put back on.
> 
> The charge for the cover would be the same as a new CoylCushion because of the additional labor putting the zipper or Velcro in but you could buy a base and all the covers you want.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?


AWESOME IDEA!


----------



## nmstacey

I actually received my CoylCushions yesterday! I couldn't believe it when we went and got the mail! We had to leave before I was able to come post, but I did get to take pictures. And last night I went ahead and gave my husband his (so I didn't have to keep hiding mine and my son's of course!) He really liked it! And it was funny, because all the way home he was trying to guess (from my 5 yr old son) what it was. He had picked out the material, so he had pillow in mind... he never came close! Then we brought it out, and he couldn't figure out what it was (it wasn't shaped right after he pulled it out). I shaped it and he finally guessed his phone, and then his iPod (DUH!). LOL, and then went "AHHH that's awesome!!!" Then his joke became that we got each other couches for our Anniversary, and I got "couches" for our toys. My son LOVED it, absolutely loved it and it worked perfect for his V.Reader! I failed to get a picture of my husband's with his iPod in it though :-( Thank you Alice! They are absolutely wonderful and I couldn't be happier!!! I can't believe how fast you got all 3 of these out after my material came in, and then how fast they got here! I think the size is absolutely terrific!! Thank you! (And the butterfly material is absolutely gorgeous in person! and it goes PERFECTLY with my skin on my Kindle!!!)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I love your idea of making a "basic" CoylCushion and then just make different covers for it, inspirational!  And you know, even people like me who have a pink one or whatever, you could still make different covers for them, people want to change out every now and then.  

Marie, your pictures are great, that butterfly fabric is some of the prettiest I've ever seen.  I might have to buy myself some of that fabric!


----------



## Alice Coyl

nmstacey said:


> I actually received my CoylCushions yesterday! I couldn't believe it when we went and got the mail! We had to leave before I was able to come post, but I did get to take pictures. And last night I went ahead and gave my husband his (so I didn't have to keep hiding mine and my son's of course!) He really liked it! And it was funny, because all the way home he was trying to guess (from my 5 yr old son) what it was. He had picked out the material, so he had pillow in mind... he never came close! Then we brought it out, and he couldn't figure out what it was (it wasn't shaped right after he pulled it out). I shaped it and he finally guessed his phone, and then his iPod (DUH!). LOL, and then went "AHHH that's awesome!!!" Then his joke became that we got each other couches for our Anniversary, and I got "couches" for our toys. My son LOVED it, absolutely loved it and it worked perfect for his V.Reader! I failed to get a picture of my husband's with his iPod in it though :-( Thank you Alice! They are absolutely wonderful and I couldn't be happier!!! I can't believe how fast you got all 3 of these out after my material came in, and then how fast they got here! I think the size is absolutely terrific!! Thank you! (And the butterfly material is absolutely gorgeous in person! and it goes PERFECTLY with my skin on my Kindle!!!)


Wow, they do look awesome in your pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, I love your idea of making a "basic" CoylCushion and then just make different covers for it, inspirational! And you know, even people like me who have a pink one or whatever, you could still make different covers for them, people want to change out every now and then.
> 
> Marie, your pictures are great, that butterfly fabric is some of the prettiest I've ever seen. I might have to buy myself some of that fabric!


Patricia, the beauty of the fabric is that every cut is different. It is DM 287 at fabric.com. It's called Michael Miller Filigree Flutter Biack.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Alice, I'm definitely going to buy some of this.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks Alice, I'm definitely going to buy some of this.


Maybe a matching set...your Kindle bag and my CoylCushion. Awesome...


----------



## nmstacey

Are you guys saying I have good taste?   (since I picked out that material)  LOL


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

nmstacey said:


> Are you guys saying I have good taste?  (since I picked out that material) LOL


Absolutely! You do have good taste, it looks so much prettier worked up than it does just in a picture.


----------



## Alice Coyl

nmstacey said:


> Are you guys saying I have good taste?  (since I picked out that material) LOL


Stacey, I should have you pick out all of my fabrics. This one is a big success.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> Maybe a matching set...your Kindle bag and my CoylCushion. Awesome...


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## nmstacey

Alice Coyl said:


> Stacey, I should have you pick out all of my fabrics. This one is a big success.


LOL! Well I was looking at fabrics yesterday and picking out more fabrics than I need CoylCushions! I wish I really knew how to sew just so I could make things with all the beautiful material!


----------



## tiggeerrific

Stacey you have great taste! Alice is making mine in that beautiful fabric! Cannot wait to get it I owna oberon paisley in purple and my skin is Turbulent Dream from d-cal girl I think it will go nicely with this fabric


----------



## nmstacey

tiggeerrific said:


> Stacey you have great taste! Alice is making mine in that beautiful fabric! Cannot wait to get it I owna oberon paisley in purple and my skin is Turbulent Dream from d-cal girl I think it will go nicely with this fabric


Oh that will be beautiful!! I can't wait to see those together-I hope you'll post a picture!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I'm in the process of making a test CoylCushion with a removable cover. It may take me a couple of days to perfect it. I will then send it to ms.duncan for her evaulation since it was her suggestion. I will be asking her for some comments, suggested improvements and any other thoughts she might have about the product. Once it passes the "ms.duncan" test, I'll put it out for sale.

Meanwhile I will have to find the best fabric for the base. I'm thinking a white rip-nylon if I can find it on fabric.com.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm in the process of making a test CoylCushion with a removable cover. It may take me a couple of days to perfect it. I will then send it to ms.duncan for her evaulation since it was her suggestion. I will be asking her for some comments, suggested improvements and any other thoughts she might have about the product. Once it passes the "ms.duncan" test, I'll put it out for sale.
> 
> Meanwhile I will have to find the best fabric for the base. I'm thinking a white rip-nylon if I can find it on fabric.com.


A CoylCushion with a removable cover is perfect! Didn't think you could possibly perfect your CoylCushion anyway, but you may have just found a way! Way to go, Alice!


----------



## maries

BookLady said:


> A CoylCushion with a removable cover is perfect! Didn't think you could possibly perfect your CoylCushion anyway, but you may have just found a way! Way to go, Alice!


Wouldn't that be great! I hope it works out.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, the first thing I thought of for the base was muslin.  But then I'm a quilter too


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, the first thing I thought of for the base was muslin. But then I'm a quilter too


I'm thinking rip-nylon because the fabrics would slip on and off easily. I have made a base and now need to figure out the cover. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## BookLady

Muslin is what my grandmother and mother used to line pillows with removeable covers, too.  They were both quilters, too, or maybe their choices were more limited.  But, muslin seemed to work well with any fabric from satin to corduroy.  Interesting that you use it, too.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm thinking rip-nylon because the fabrics would slip on and off easily. I have made a base and now need to figure out the cover. I'll keep everyone posted.


My fingers are crossed that you can figure this out! That would be incredible!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Muslin is what my grandmother and mother used to line pillows with removeable covers, too. They were both quilters, too, or maybe their choices were more limited. But, muslin seemed to work well with any fabric from satin to corduroy. Interesting that you use it, too.


Then I will try muslin. It might work out well.


----------



## Alice Coyl

My first attempt at a cover failed miserably. I couldn't get the base cushion in the opening where I put the Velcro. So, the opening has to go down the back and across the bottom to allow me to put the base cushion in. I only have one piece of Velcro long enough so I will try again tomorrow. And, I will have to do some design changes for the seams.

I don't want to put this out to you folks until I have perfected it.

Also, in July I shipped 68 envelopes of CoylCushions to my customers. A few were oversized but most were the regular size. Some of the envelopes had two and one box had four. So, July was a successful month for my new little business...Thanks to all of you who bought from me and made my business start a big success.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Then I will try muslin. It might work out well.


Take Patricia's word about the muslin, but definitely not mine!! I don't sew any more or quilt, so I know very little about current fabrics. Her remarks about muslin just brought back a lot of fond memories of my Mother and Grandmother as they were both seamstresses and quilters. I've seen my share of muslin between the two!  Kind of one of those "remember when" moments, like the beanbag ashtrays.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Take Patricia's word about the muslin, but definitely not mine!! I don't sew any more or quilt, so I know very little about current fabrics. Her remarks about muslin just brought back a lot of fond memories of my Mother and Grandmother as they were both seamstresses and quilters. I've seen my share of muslin between the two!  Kind of one of those "remember when" moments, like the beanbag ashtrays.


I'm old enough to remember when we bought flour at the feed store in our little town instead of the grocery. The flour came in beautiful 50 pound bags and my mother would make all kind of things from them. Some were nice enough for quilts or curtains. My home town now has an A&P and a Safeway ... so I guess the feed store isn't in the flour business any more.


----------



## nmstacey

Alice Coyl said:


> Also, in July I shipped 68 envelopes of CoylCushions to my customers. A few were oversized but most were the regular size. Some of the envelopes had two and one box had four. So, July was a successful month for my new little business...Thanks to all of you who bought from me and made my business start a big success.


That's great Alice! Congratulations!!! Thank you for offering us such an amazing product!!!


----------



## Toby

I just discovered this thread. Where have I been? Oh yeah, trying to stay away from temptation. LOL! Too late. I have to go to bed soon, so I read up to page 10 & this page. I can not wait to get your coycushion! I have been waiting a long time to get something to put my kindle on to read in bed. I wouldn't mind using this for my iPad as well. It is so great to hear all the positive reviews & the fast shipping.


----------



## manou

Yesterday I ordered 3 CoylCushions - 2 for myself and 1 for Mr Manou. Alice is an absolute pleasure to work with and we are both very much looking forward to get them


----------



## tiggeerrific

I should be receiving my butterfly pillow next week .Looking forward to it and I also have to add to the others that Alice is very easy to work with and very helpful .I am not a seamstress and she was very helpful in explaining my fabric to me


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I ordered some of that butterfly fabric, I'm planning on making a bag from it, I'm thinking it's going to be very pretty!


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm old enough to remember when we bought flour at the feed store in our little town instead of the grocery. The flour came in beautiful 50 pound bags and my mother would make all kind of things from them. Some were nice enough for quilts or curtains. My home town now has an A&P and a Safeway ... so I guess the feed store isn't in the flour business any more.


Oh, my gosh, Alice, I remember the flour sacks, too! (Do we really want to admit this?? LOL) Some were quite pretty, and I sometimes got to select the "sack" as it was destined to be a shorts set for yours truly. But, most times, my Mom and Grandmother and Aunt stashed the sacks for quilts. That really brought back memories; thanks for another trip down memory lane!


----------



## Alice Coyl

tiggeerrific said:


> I should be receiving my butterfly pillow next week .Looking forward to it and I also have to add to the others that Alice is very easy to work with and very helpful .I am not a seamstress and she was very helpful in explaining my fabric to me


Thank you. I am sure you will be very happy with your new CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I ordered some of that butterfly fabric, I'm planning on making a bag from it, I'm thinking it's going to be very pretty!


Be sure and post a picture here.


----------



## kimbertay

Here is my beautiful CoylCushion holding my beloved Kindle!


----------



## Alice Coyl

kimbertay said:


> Here is my beautiful CoylCushion holding my beloved Kindle!


Its a perfect match.


----------



## BookLady

kimbertay said:


> Here is my beautiful CoylCushion holding my beloved Kindle!


Great match! Looks beautiful.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a reminder. As more orders are filled, some of the fabrics on my web site are not large enough to make a regular or oversized CoylCushion. As customers inquire or place orders, I delete the pieces that are not large enough to cut the pattern out in one piece.

Please check with me to see if the fabric is available before placing an order. As my husband and I get time this weekend, we are going to inventory the fabrics and remove any that are not large enough to make a CoylCushion. I kept many smaller pieces on the site for Kindle covers but I am going to remove them. If I can re-order the fabrics, I will put them back in inventory.

Thank you for all your help and suggestions this week. I really appreciate your orders and compliments.

Alice


----------



## ms.duncan

I just received my latest CoylCushions from Alice today and I must say I just love them. Alice made me a little ipod size one and it is just too, too cute! I am thinking of getting a clip and just clip it on to my bag when I go out. I just love these things, I told Alice they are like those potato chips, you can't just stop at one.


----------



## Alice Coyl

ms.duncan said:


> I just received my latest CoylCushions from Alice today and I must say I just love them. Alice made me a little ipod size one and it is just too, too cute! I am thinking of getting a clip and just clip it on to my bag when I go out. I just love these things, I told Alice they are like those potato chips, you can't just stop at one.


Here is a picture of ms.duncan's CoylCushions.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just made this beautiful CoylCushion and will be shipping it today. This fabric is a Laurel Burch and I only have enough fabric for one more CoylCushion. The fabric has been retired from the line and I cannot re-stock. I just wanted to share this with you and if anyone wants one out of the last piece of fabric, let me know.


----------



## KindleGirl

Alice....I received my CoylCushion yesterday and love it! It arrived really fast...only 2 days from CA to IN! I haven't really had a chance to use it yet, but it looks like it is going to be wonderful. I put my kindle on it and my ipad with cover and it seems to accomodate both really well. I'm a purple person so it fits in well with all of my other purple items!


----------



## Alice Coyl

KindleGirl said:


> Alice....I received my CoylCushion yesterday and love it! It arrived really fast...only 2 days from CA to IN! I haven't really had a chance to use it yet, but it looks like it is going to be wonderful. I put my kindle on it and my ipad with cover and it seems to accomodate both really well. I'm a purple person so it fits in well with all of my other purple items!


I loved working on that purple fleece. It is so beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## maries

The owl with the book is my favorite and seems like many others like that as well.


----------



## BookLady

Love that purple fleece with the owl; so cute!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

BookLady said:


> Love that purple fleece with the owl; so cute!


Linda, I thought of you the minute I saw that purple one with the owl, it's so YOU!


----------



## kuklachica

Does anyone have a picture of the cushion being used in a lap (with a Kindle)? I'm curious how comfortable it is and whether it stands up well without having to bend your knees? Thanks!! I am very close to ordering one of these... I haven't found a case with an integrated stand that I like, and this seems more comfortable than having a plate stand in my lap!!


----------



## ms.duncan

On page 12 & 13 of this thread, Mykidshave4legs posted some lap photos.


----------



## BookLady

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Linda, I thought of you the minute I saw that purple one with the owl, it's so YOU!


The purple fleece is definitely me, but I'm not a big owl person. However, this little owl is really cute! I'm sticking to my I "heart" reading design and something snowy for winter. I love butterflies, too. Hmm, maybe I should see if Alice has any butterfly patterns to embroidery on pillows?? I have got to stop reading this thread!! MUCH too tempting! LOL


----------



## patrisha w.

Alice Coyl said:


> I just made this beautiful CoylCushion and will be shipping it today. This fabric is a Laurel Burch and I only have enough fabric for one more CoylCushion. The fabric has been retired from the line and I cannot re-stock. I just wanted to share this with you and if anyone wants one out of the last piece of fabric, let me know.


This one is MINE! I love and am looking forward to getting it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

patrisha w. said:


> This one is MINE! I love and am looking forward to getting it!


The last piece of this fabric is gone now. A Facebook fan ordered a CoylCushion. It will be slightly different from this one due to the unique pattern on the fabric.


----------



## kuklachica

ms.duncan said:


> On page 12 & 13 of this thread, Mykidshave4legs posted some lap photos.


Thank you!! I guess I missed those earlier this week!

Alice- what embroidery designs do you have available?

EDIT: Nevermind! Just found them on your website! Is it possible to request other designs if we could find them for your machine? I'm not sure how the whole machine/embroidery process works.

Thanks!!


----------



## Toby

Okay, it's time for bed again. Finished reading all 17 pages here. Looked at all the fabrics on Alice's site. I read that I should email Alice first to make sure the fabric is available. I've made my choice, but have not emailed Alice yet. It was very hard to choose just 1. LOL! After I do that, HOW DO I ORDER?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Okay, it's time for bed again. Finished reading all 17 pages here. Looked at all the fabrics on Alice's site. I read that I should email Alice first to make sure the fabric is available. I've made my choice, but have not emailed Alice yet. It was very hard to choose just 1. LOL! After I do that, HOW DO I ORDER?


We'll handle it all via email. Or, you can PM me here. Its easy... Just let me know your fabric number and I will take it from there.


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> Thank you!! I guess I missed those earlier this week!
> 
> Alice- what embroidery designs do you have available?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind! Just found them on your website! Is it possible to request other designs if we could find them for your machine? I'm not sure how the whole machine/embroidery process works.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you let me know what design you would like, I might have it in my design library. Just give me a link and I'll check it out. I only put a few of my hundreds of designs on the web site. All designs come in formats for all embroidery machines so don't worry if they will work. What I have to do is see if they will fit on your CoylCushion. PM me here or email me at [email protected] and I'll check to see if I already have what you want.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> The purple fleece is definitely me, but I'm not a big owl person. However, this little owl is really cute! I'm sticking to my I "heart" reading design and something snowy for winter. I love butterflies, too. Hmm, maybe I should see if Alice has any butterfly patterns to embroidery on pillows?? I have got to stop reading this thread!! MUCH too tempting! LOL


I have georgeous butterfly patterns.


----------



## DawnB

Here is the iPhone Cushion made for me, I love it!









I'm the one making Alice's new website, hopefully it will be ready for all of you to see it soon.


----------



## Alice Coyl

DawnB said:


> Here is the iPhone Cushion made for me, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one making Alice's new website, hopefully it will be ready for all of you to see it soon.


I love your background bears. That fabric would make a great CoylCushion. Thanks for making my new website. As soon as it is ready, we will have a "Grand Opening"...


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> If you let me know what design you would like, I might have it in my design library. Just give me a link and I'll check it out. I only put a few of my hundreds of designs on the web site. All designs come in formats for all embroidery machines so don't worry if they will work. What I have to do is see if they will fit on your CoylCushion. PM me here or email me at [email protected] and I'll check to see if I already have what you want.


Alice,
Is there a website that shows other embroidery patterns that you might have in your library? If so - could you post a link?

thanks.


----------



## maries

DawnB said:


> Here is the iPhone Cushion made for me, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one making Alice's new website, hopefully it will be ready for all of you to see it soon.


The reader size ones get more attention here (since this is KB) but I love the phone size ones I have too. It is perfect for my iphone!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> Is there a website that shows other embroidery patterns that you might have in your library? If so - could you post a link?
> 
> thanks.


Maries...I get designs from everywhere. Many I buy on CD from commercial sites. Your owl and the other designs on my web site came from http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/new.aspx?date=051105. I find their designs fit the CoylCushions beautifully. You might take a look and if you find one you like, let me know. I might have it in my design collection. If not, I can order it on line. If you find a design pack, click on that pack and it will open to show you the collection inside.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just posted on the Kindle FB page to take a look at my FB page.
Here is the link if you haven't seen it. You have to sign in to view the page.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Coyls-Custom-Creations/191803034208997


----------



## Alice Coyl

I'm working on the removable cushions. I have decided to use Velcro closure down the back and across the bottom. I need a 12" opening and the zipper I put in was difficult to install and very time consuming. I think a Velcro closure is the better choice.

Also, I tried the cover over a fabric CoylCushion and it just hung up and was difficult to insert. So, I think the way to go is make a base cushion out of rip nylon in a neutral color. I ordered silver which would work under most fabrics. Fabric.com was out of white. I have on hand purple, Kelly green and am expecting blue soon. It will take several days for the silver to arrive.

The way I had to install the base cushion in the removable cover was to insert the point first, hang on to it at the point where the loop is installed and push the base inside. That worked well with the nylon but not the fabric. I will keep experimenting and will keep everyone up to date as to my progress.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Maries...I get designs from everywhere. Many I buy on CD from commercial sites. Your owl and the other designs on my web site came from http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/new.aspx?date=051105. I find their designs fit the CoylCushions beautifully. You might take a look and if you find one you like, let me know. I might have it in my design collection. If not, I can order it on line. If you find a design pack, click on that pack and it will open to show you the collection inside.


Thanks for the link. I just had time to take a quick look. So many options to make the CoylCushion even more personalized for the buyer!


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm working on the removable cushions. I have decided to use Velcro closure down the back and across the bottom. I need a 12" opening and the zipper I put in was difficult to install and very time consuming. I think a Velcro closure is the better choice.
> 
> Also, I tried the cover over a fabric CoylCushion and it just hung up and was difficult to insert. So, I think the way to go is make a base cushion out of rip nylon in a neutral color. I ordered silver which would work under most fabrics. Fabric.com was out of white. I have on hand purple, Kelly green and am expecting blue soon. It will take several days for the silver to arrive.
> 
> The way I had to install the base cushion in the removable cover was to insert the point first, hang on to it at the point where the loop is installed and push the base inside. That worked well with the nylon but not the fabric. I will keep experimenting and will keep everyone up to date as to my progress.


Thanks for the update. I am excited to see if this works out since it would make it easier to change the covers and store the others rather than a whole bunch of CoylCushions lined up! 

Today was the first chance my husband had to use his and he loves it! I designed that fabric and Patricia made a Kindle bag for him out of it to commemorate him completing the Boston Marathon. Now he has a matching CoylCushion.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I have georgeous butterfly patterns.


Sigh..........there goes my good intentions!! So, I definitely know what design I will have on my next CoylCushion, but I'm holding off to see what Amazon comes up with next.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here it is...the removable cover for the CoylCushion. I can only recommend that you order the base (green) cushion and your removable cover. New colors are coming soon. The base is $19.50 and the cover is $19.50. The reason for the same price is that it takes longer to make the cover than the CoylCushion itself. There is a 12" Velcro opening down the back and across the bottom. I used a pin to secure the top of the base in the cover near the loop. That way, I was able to move the pellets around and line them up correctly inside the cover.

I do not recommend you ordering one for your existing CoylCushion. I found that the removable covers do not do well over other fabrics. The base material I used was rip nylon so it slid in easily. And, I can't guarantee the removable cover will fit. Each CoylCushion has a different fabric, different weight and different texture. To try to fit a removable cover might not work well. If you want a cover for your existing CoylCushion, I cannot guarantee it will fit properly.

I will be sending this one to ms.duncan to see what recommendations she makes for improving the cover and then I will start taking orders. Once you have your base cushion, you may order as many covers as you like at $19.50 each.









Here is the base inside the cover.


----------



## ms.duncan

Wow Alice, that looks great! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Alice Coyl

ms.duncan said:


> Wow Alice, that looks great! Can't wait to try it out.


The cover will be in the mail tomorrow. The base I used is the same size as your green one.


----------



## maries

Looks great!  Is this the new wider size?

I can't wait to get the feedback on this from ms.duncan!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Looks great! Is this the new wider size?
> 
> I can't wait to get the feedback on this from ms.duncan!


No, she has the small original version. I will make a regular base and a removable cover as soon as she gets back to me with her comments and recommendations.


----------



## BookLady

Looks great!  We knew you would figure it out!


----------



## Magellan

Alice,
Will you be considering sending the CoylCushion to Australia?
I think this is a wonderful concept and would be most interested in acquiring one if possible.
Cheers


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, that makes sense that the nylon would work better for the base because it's sort of "slick" so the cover can slide over it.  I'm still surprised you have to put two pieces of velcro on it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Magellan said:


> Alice,
> Will you be considering sending the CoylCushion to Australia?
> I think this is a wonderful concept and would be most interested in acquiring one if possible.
> Cheers


Yes, I'll send to Australia. If you want one, email me at [email protected] or send me a PM here.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, that makes sense that the nylon would work better for the base because it's sort of "slick" so the cover can slide over it. I'm still surprised you have to put two pieces of velcro on it.


Patricia, there is only one piece of Velcro, 12" long that goes from the top of the cushion down the back and across the base. I needed an opening that large to squeeze the base cushion in. I tried a zipper but the Velcro is much better.


----------



## Toby

Sounds good to me. The cover version would be great for the car, where I also read the kindle.
I just want to thank Alice. Last night, I decided to buy 1, the crayon one. Then I got off the internet & the pink was still calling my name, so I got the Hot Pink one. I got the regular size. Alice was/is wonderful & so helpful. I just ordered both tonight & can not wait. Just in time, as I pulled my shoulder blade muscle & hurt my neck. The neck, me thinks, from too much looking down to read. Alice also was so fantastic with emailing me back so quickly. I have a big smile on my face. I'm just wondering 1 thing. Does Alice sleep? LOL!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Sounds good to me. The cover version would be great for the car, where I also read the kindle.
> I just want to thank Alice. Last night, I decided to buy 1, the crayon one. Then I got off the internet & the pink was still calling my name, so I got the Hot Pink one. I got the regular size. Alice was/is wonderful & so helpful. I just ordered both tonight & can not wait. Just in time, as I pulled my shoulder blade muscle & hurt my neck. The neck, me thinks, from too much looking down to read. Alice also was so fantastic with emailing me back so quickly. I have a big smile on my face. I'm just wondering 1 thing. Does Alice sleep? LOL!


Toby, they are finished...I'll send pictures tomorrow and they will go out in the mail in the morning. No, I don't sleep much. Nor do I have time to read books on my Kindle 3. I don't even own a CoylCushion.


----------



## Toby

Go ahead & posts the pictures here & anywhere. I don't mind. Whahooo! They are done! They are done! I am doing the happy dance.   Thank you so much! I am so excited. No more sitting on the edge of my bed reading in the dark. I'll be able to lie down & read in comfort. I have arthritis, so it"s hard to hold the kindle up while laying down. I'll be able to raise my iPad higher.

I am sorry that you have not had much sleep or that you hardly have any time to read on your kindle. I do appreciate everything that you are doing for all of us here & elsewhere. There is 1 thing. You have got to make yourself 1 of your coylcushion's.


----------



## Alice Coyl

These are the two CoylCushions I made for Toby.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Nice, Alice, love the crayon fabric!  Just got notice that my order for the butterfly fabric shipped, it's supposed to be here Wednesday.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Nice, Alice, love the crayon fabric! Just got notice that my order for the butterfly fabric shipped, it's supposed to be here Wednesday.


Hopefully mine will get here today.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I've decided after making two of the vinyl faux leather CoylCushions that I am not going to offer the vinyl faux leather in my fabric line. It is too difficult to sew and seal the final seam enough to keep the tiny pellets from floating out. If a customer is insistant, I will make one but I really don't think that the vinyl makes the best CoylCushion. I have used all the dark brown vinyl in my stash and won't be ordering it any more. I still have the light camel color if anyone want that color I will make it up. Also, the vinyl is too stiff for the phone cushions. I can't even sew the final seam because I cannot manipulate the small cushion under the pressure foot. I have to use vinyl sealant which doesn't give the best appearance or seal. I still have the faux suede leather fabric which works up beautifully.

With all the beautiful fabrics on the market today, faux leather won't be missed I'm sure.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I made myself a crushed velour CoylCushion. It turned out so nice.


----------



## kimbertay

Alice Coyl said:


> I made myself a crushed velour CoylCushion. It turned out so nice.


I love the crushed velour!


----------



## Toby

Alice, yours looks awesome. It even matches your Oberon Cover.


----------



## laurie_lu

Alice Coyl said:


> I made myself a crushed velour CoylCushion. It turned out so nice.


I really like the looks of that fabric.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Alice, yours looks awesome. It even matches your Oberon Cover.


I have the Tree Of Life in saddle color. They do match well.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I made myself a crushed velour CoylCushion. It turned out so nice.


Gorgeous! Now all you have to do is find time to read!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have the crushed velour that I posted, a gold crushed velour and a lush black velour. They make beautiful CoylCushions. However, there is one drawback that I must disclose. When I ship, I use poly envelopes with bubble wrap inside. The velour, no matter where I order if from, smells awful when enclosed in plastic for a few days. The smell goes away after a few hours. All I can think of is that it must be a chemical reaction between the fabric and the plastic. One customer actually threw hers away. So, I want everyone to know that the smell does disappear after a few hours. Don't be afraid to order one of these beautiful fabrics.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I made myself a crushed velour CoylCushion. It turned out so nice.


Alice, is this the standard size or the 2" larger CoylCushion?


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Alice, is this the standard size or the 2" larger CoylCushion?


This is the new 2" larger CoylCushion. The beauty of it is that you can seat your Kindle upright or your iPod horizontal and the cushion molds to the shape.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> This is the new 2" larger CoylCushion. The beauty of it is that you can seat your Kindle upright or your iPod horizontal and the cushion molds to the shape.


I only have two sizes of the CoylCushion...the regular and the oversized. I have the phone cushion which is a mini. This is the larger regular. If someone wants a smaller version, I still have the old pattern but only ms.duncan has asked for the smaller one because it fits her tote bag better.


----------



## Steph H

Ooooh, crushed velour. I like that. Any chance of a nice royal or sapphire blue velour?

I haven't ordered yet because among other things, I have that fabric analysis paralysis thing going on!


----------



## PinkKindle

I wanted to share that yesterday we made a 15-hour drive from AL to PA, and the CoylCushion is the most fantastic thing ever for having the Kindle in the car.  It was so wonderful!  I just sat the cushion on my leg (I was the passenger, not driving doing this of course!), and it held the Kindle perfectly in place for me -- I didn't have to hold it up at all!!  I was only reading intermittently, spending more time talking and singing with the radio with my family, but whenever I wanted to look down my Kindle was perfectly placed to start reading again. 

Thank you again Alice for your wonderful product!  I just sent you a PM -- my mom saw my CoylCushion and loved it, so I'm ordering her a Kindle one and a phone one in that beautiful brown crushed velour.


----------



## Toby

Alice, is mine the larger regular or a smaller size regular? Just wondering as I plan on ordering more. 

I have that Oberon Case in the Tree of Life in the same color on my K1, which I still use to read book's as well as my K3. I have the rose in a gold tone, forgot what they called the color, Oberon on my K3.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Alice, is mine the larger regular or a smaller size regular? Just wondering as I plan on ordering more.
> 
> I have that Oberon Case in the Tree of Life in the same color on my K1, which I still use to read book's as well as my K3. I have the rose in a gold tone, forgot what they called the color, Oberon on my K3.


You have the new size that I've been making for a couple of weeks now. It is called the regular CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Steph H said:


> Ooooh, crushed velour. I like that. Any chance of a nice royal or sapphire blue velour?
> 
> I haven't ordered yet because among other things, I have that fabric analysis paralysis thing going on!


I assume we can get all kinds of colors. If we can get past the odor upon opening the envelope.


----------



## Toby

Thanks  for the info., Alice. I just went to your site & watched the slideshow of your fabrics. LOL! I can't stay away. At least I have a few, okay more than that, to choose from for my next order. I am sorry to hear that the faux leather didn't work out. Have you ever tried working with a denim fabric? Like blue jeans material?


----------



## caseyf6

I am looking so forward to making an order as soon as I can find more time on the computer besides just skimming photos and finding more things to love!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Thanks for the info., Alice. I just went to your site & watched the slideshow of your fabrics. LOL! I can't stay away. At least I have a few, okay more than that, to choose from for my next order. I am sorry to hear that the faux leather didn't work out. Have you ever tried working with a denim fabric? Like blue jeans material?


I have done CoylCushions on denim even with embroidery. That was before I started posting pictures. If you look on my site, go to the tote bags and you will see some embroidery on the denim bags. It works out very nicely. I have some denim in my stash including a brushed light blue denim and a darker denim.

I have more fabrics that just arrived so will add them tomorrow. Also, I looked at the invoice about the fabric on the last CoylCushion I posted. It is "Crushed Velvet Chocolate". Its not velour at all. It came with the black velour and I'm wondering if that was the smell. I'll put my CoylCushion in a ziplock bag tonight and report in the morning if it has a smell. If it doesn't, then I will let everyone know.


----------



## Toby

Alice, I see even more choices, now that denim could be used. I'll bet that velvet is so soft. Hmmmmmmm! Alice, you'll also need to have cards made up, so we, your customers & pass them out to others.


----------



## maries

Alice,
Would these designs work on the CoylCushion?

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=Y1122
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=I1253
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=E6584
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=D1977
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C9986
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=E6590
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C9990
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C7152
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=E6599
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C9978

Obviosuly deciding will be tough?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> I have done CoylCushions on denim even with embroidery. That was before I started posting pictures. If you look on my site, go to the tote bags and you will see some embroidery on the denim bags. It works out very nicely. I have some denim in my stash including a brushed light blue denim and a darker denim.
> 
> I have more fabrics that just arrived so will add them tomorrow. Also, I looked at the invoice about the fabric on the last CoylCushion I posted. It is "Crushed Velvet Chocolate". Its not velour at all. It came with the black velour and I'm wondering if that was the smell. I'll put my CoylCushion in a ziplock bag tonight and report in the morning if it has a smell. If it doesn't, then I will let everyone know.


Test was successful. I opened the Ziplock bag this morning and there was no noticeable smell. So, I'm assuming the odor I smelled was from the velour that was in the same package.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> Would these designs work on the CoylCushion?
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=Y1122
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=I1253
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=E6584
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=D1977
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C9986
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=E6590
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C9990
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C7152
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=E6599
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=C9978
> 
> Obviosuly deciding will be tough?


Yes, they would all work. Some are small...check the dimensions and imagine them on your CoylCushion.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Yes, they would all work. Some are small...check the dimensions and imagine them on your CoylCushion.


Many came in multiple sizes. I was looking at the small so maybe the medium size would be the better option.

All the designs and fabric options. Infinite possibilities!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Many came in multiple sizes. I was looking at the small so maybe the medium size would be the better option.
> 
> All the designs and fabric options. Infinite possibilities!


Most of my designs are large. Any that will fit in a 6 x 10 hoop will work on the CoylCushion.


----------



## Tam

Alice Coyl said:


> One customer actually threw hers away.


Oh that makes me want to cry! All that work and that beautiful cushion ended up in the trash?!?!?!? No matter how bad it smelled, couldn't that customer have put it out on the porch or somewhere until she contacted you to ask what was going on with the smell? Lots of things smell funny when they're new - vinyl, carpeting, etc. - and the smell goes away quickly.

I WANT that chocolate crushed velvet. But then I also WANT the floral postcard fabric. Everytime I see a CoylCushion in a fabric I love, another beautiful one appears to catch my eye! I'm loving the Flying Geese one you made for me, but I think I want one to keep in the living room and one in the bedroom. And I'm definitely ordering some phone cushions for Christmas presents - I just have to figure out how many and which beautiful fabric to choose!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> Oh that makes me want to cry! All that work and that beautiful cushion ended up in the trash?!?!?!? No matter how bad it smelled, couldn't that customer have put it out on the porch or somewhere until she contacted you to ask what was going on with the smell? Lots of things smell funny when they're new - vinyl, carpeting, etc. - and the smell goes away quickly.
> 
> I WANT that chocolate crushed velvet. But then I also WANT the floral postcard fabric. Everytime I see a CoylCushion in a fabric I love, another beautiful one appears to catch my eye! I'm loving the Flying Geese one you made for me, but I think I want one to keep in the living room and one in the bedroom. And I'm definitely ordering some phone cushions for Christmas presents - I just have to figure out how many and which beautiful fabric to choose!


I was able to order some more Flying Geese fabric from a company in Hawaii. I'm not sure when it will ship. Did you check out the new fabrics? I'm expecting the Butterfly/Swirl one to come via UPS today. Once I get all my orders out today, I'll make up the "Crushed Velvet Mustard" fabric. Mustard sounds awful but gold is what I would call it.


----------



## ms.duncan

Alice Coyl said:


> I only have two sizes of the CoylCushion...the regular and the oversized. I have the phone cushion which is a mini. This is the larger regular. If someone wants a smaller version, I still have the old pattern but only ms.duncan has asked for the smaller one because it fits her tote bag better.


Alice very kindly makes the smaller size for me. It will fit into my bag when I go out and I like to take it with me. Also, when the ipad is in the horizontal position, the edges of the ipad extend on each side of the cushion. I find this necessary when I am playing certain games as I need to hold the ipad on both bottom sides(hope I have explained this clearly). Now my husband has the regular standard size and he prefers it so I guess I'm just the oddball. We both use ours for ipads, nintendo ds, and I use the kindle. I also use mine as a cupholder. And I have the iphone size which I love. It clips on the outside on my bag. Since I can now read handsfree, I have found myself holding the iphone size in my hands and squishing it while reading. Maybe Alice needs to market that size as a stress reliever!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here is a picture of the beautiful Crushed Velvet Chocolate set I just sent to PinkKindle for her mom. What a nice daughter you are...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

ms.duncan said:


> Alice very kindly makes the smaller size for me. It will fit into my bag when I go out and I like to take it with me. Also, when the ipad is in the horizontal position, the edges of the ipad extend on each side of the cushion. I find this necessary when I am playing certain games as I need to hold the ipad on both bottom sides(hope I have explained this clearly). Now my husband has the regular standard size and he prefers it so I guess I'm just the oddball. We both use ours for ipads, nintendo ds, and I use the kindle. I also use mine as a cupholder. And I have the iphone size which I love. It clips on the outside on my bag. Since I can now read handsfree, I have found myself holding the iphone size in my hands and squishing it while reading. Maybe Alice needs to market that size as a stress reliever!


Multi-functional product!


----------



## patrisha w.

Alice Coyl said:


> I just made this beautiful CoylCushion and will be shipping it today. This fabric is a Laurel Burch and I only have enough fabric for one more CoylCushion. The fabric has been retired from the line and I cannot re-stock. I just wanted to share this with you and if anyone wants one out of the last piece of fabric, let me know.


Well, this one arrived for me and I have had a couple of days using it. One thing I really like is that because I read in bed lying on my right side, I can just smoosh the stuff inside around until the little beads support the Kindle tilted over at just the right angle . I have my right hand just touching the Coylcushion and my thumb just needs a little push to turn to the next page. I LOVE it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

patrisha w. said:


> Well, this one arrived for me and I have had a couple of days using it. One thing I really like is that because I read in bed lying on my right side, I can just smoosh the stuff inside around until the little beads support the Kindle tilted over at just the right angle . I have my right hand just touching the Coylcushion and my thumb just needs a little push to turn to the next page. I LOVE it!


You have one of two cushions with this Laurel Burch fabric. Hang on to it...one day it will be a collector's item.


----------



## lesedi

Patrisha,

I'm waiting for the other Laurel Burch fabric cushion (aka valuable collectible). Saw the picture of yours and wanted one like it. It is now en route to me and I'm excited to see it! So glad you're enjoying yours so much.

Cherie


----------



## Alice Coyl

lesedi said:


> Patrisha,
> 
> I'm waiting for the other Laurel Burch fabric cushion (aka valuable collectible). Saw the picture of yours and wanted one like it. It is now en route to me and I'm excited to see it! So glad you're enjoying yours so much.
> 
> Cherie


They are not exactly alike but close.


----------



## lesedi

True, Alice, true. Close but not identical.


----------



## BlondeStylus

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> LOL ms.duncan, funny story! That's mostly where I remember the beanbag ashtrays, sitting on the dashboards of cars, because they wouldn't slide around. And those Gremlins were lemons weren't they? I remember I used to work with a guy who drove one. At least every couple of weeks I would pass him sitting on the side of the road because it had broken down!
> 
> And ms.duncan, don't feel bad, I'm always old enough to remember all these things too


I'm just now reading this! So funny! I remember my grandfather having a bean bag ashtray. I liked to play with it as a kid. My grandmother loved the ashtray as it didn't leave marks on the tables. LOL She was a neat freak. The one I remember was gold colored with a green sort of corduroy feeling material where the beans were. Hahaha. Funny that I can remember that from so long ago but can't remember what I need when I go to the grocery. lol


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received this fabric. For you cat lovers, there are several different scenes on the fabric. This is just one. I am going to make it up later and post a picture. Many of you were asking for books on a shelf so here is a way to combine your love of felines and books.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## caseyf6

Oh I love that cat fabric...


----------



## ms.duncan

I just received the CoylCushion cover in the mail this morning and all I can say is Alice, you definitely have a winner! I love, love, love it! It is so easy to put the cover on and off, everything stays in place and the pellets are easily mushed around. You cannot even tell that it is a cover. And of course, the craftsmanship is the A+ Alice quality we all know. The velcro on the backside is not obtrusive, stiff or interfering in any way. The velcro is completely covered by fabric and blends in completely. And the fit was just perfect.  It holds its shape just like the original CoylCushion.

This will be so much fun! You could have covers for the seasons or holidays...July 4th, Halloween, Christmas. Or what about a gift set with a base and a couple of covers. And whatever you like...butterflies, cats, dogs, you could now have several and not have to agonize over which one to pick. If one gets dirty, you can remove it and clean it. And like Maries said earlier, it would be hard to store a lot of Coylcushions but the covers take up no space at all.

I am very impressed! Alice, thank you so much for the cover and for considering my idea. If anyone has any questions about the cover which I missed, please let me know. I'll check back as frequently as I can.


----------



## maries

ms.duncan said:


> I just received the CoylCushion cover in the mail this morning and all I can say is Alice, you definitely have a winner! I love, love, love it! It is so easy to put the cover on and off, everything stays in place and the pellets are easily mushed around. You cannot even tell that it is a cover. And of course, the craftsmanship is the A+ Alice quality we all know. The velcro on the backside is not obtrusive, stiff or interfering in any way. The velcro is completely covered by fabric and blends in completely. And the fit was just perfect. It holds its shape just like the original CoylCushion.
> 
> This will be so much fun! You could have covers for the seasons or holidays...July 4th, Halloween, Christmas. Or what about a gift set with a base and a couple of covers. And whatever you like...butterflies, cats, dogs, you could now have several and not have to agonize over which one to pick. If one gets dirty, you can remove it and clean it. And like Maries said earlier, it would be hard to store a lot of Coylcushions but the covers take up no space at all.
> 
> I am very impressed! Alice, thank you so much for the cover and for considering my idea. If anyone has any questions about the cover which I missed, please let me know. I'll check back as frequently as I can.


Thanks for posting a review. And I am so excited that this works as great as the original. Alice is awesome!


----------



## Alice Coyl

ms.duncan said:


> I just received the CoylCushion cover in the mail this morning and all I can say is Alice, you definitely have a winner! I love, love, love it! It is so easy to put the cover on and off, everything stays in place and the pellets are easily mushed around. You cannot even tell that it is a cover. And of course, the craftsmanship is the A+ Alice quality we all know. The velcro on the backside is not obtrusive, stiff or interfering in any way. The velcro is completely covered by fabric and blends in completely. And the fit was just perfect. It holds its shape just like the original CoylCushion.
> 
> This will be so much fun! You could have covers for the seasons or holidays...July 4th, Halloween, Christmas. Or what about a gift set with a base and a couple of covers. And whatever you like...butterflies, cats, dogs, you could now have several and not have to agonize over which one to pick. If one gets dirty, you can remove it and clean it. And like Maries said earlier, it would be hard to store a lot of Coylcushions but the covers take up no space at all.
> 
> I am very impressed! Alice, thank you so much for the cover and for considering my idea. If anyone has any questions about the cover which I missed, please let me know. I'll check back as frequently as I can.


I am so glad it fit. Once I get all of my orders caught up and receive the silver rip-nylon, I'll start making some bases and covers. I have a good idea now what to do. First I have to find a discount outlet for Velcro. It is very expensive buying it at my fabric store. If anyone knows a good source for 1/2" Velcro please let me know. Right now, I have purple, electric blue and kelly green rip-nylon but I'm sure those colors won't work under every cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl

ms.duncan said:


> I just received the CoylCushion cover in the mail this morning and all I can say is Alice, you definitely have a winner! I love, love, love it! It is so easy to put the cover on and off, everything stays in place and the pellets are easily mushed around. You cannot even tell that it is a cover. And of course, the craftsmanship is the A+ Alice quality we all know. The velcro on the backside is not obtrusive, stiff or interfering in any way. The velcro is completely covered by fabric and blends in completely. And the fit was just perfect. It holds its shape just like the original CoylCushion.
> 
> This will be so much fun! You could have covers for the seasons or holidays...July 4th, Halloween, Christmas. Or what about a gift set with a base and a couple of covers. And whatever you like...butterflies, cats, dogs, you could now have several and not have to agonize over which one to pick. If one gets dirty, you can remove it and clean it. And like Maries said earlier, it would be hard to store a lot of Coylcushions but the covers take up no space at all.
> 
> I am very impressed! Alice, thank you so much for the cover and for considering my idea. If anyone has any questions about the cover which I missed, please let me know. I'll check back as frequently as I can.


Thank you. Please post a picture for us.


----------



## ms.duncan

So sorry, I don't have a camera. I did try to take a photo with my laptop but it did not turn out well and now I can't find where it went to.  I just noticed, Alice kindly posted a photo on page 18 of this thread.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is a picture of the beautiful Crushed Velvet Chocolate set I just sent to PinkKindle for her mom. What a nice daughter you are...


Thank you Alice -- they look gorgeous!! I think I'm as excited for them to come as my mom is! And such fast service -- I'll still be up here visiting when they come, so I can see her reaction!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I've had to add another price range to the embroidery designs. As you all know, I have been charging by the number of stitches in a design. So many folks are asking for the designs that take 3 hours to sew out that I have added a third category to the pricing.

Up to 25,000 stitches - $15.00
26,000 to 35,000 stitches - $20.00
Over 36,000 stitches - $25.00

This should help when folks want me to order a special design from http://www.emblibrary.com or from my own library.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful CoylCushion is for all the feline lovers who also love their Kindle,iPad or Android tablet. This fabric has several scenes and this was the one I picked to make for Dawn who is doing my web site. I just mailed it to her today.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

One poster (male) on Friends of Kindle on FB suggested using the CoylCushion to hold cookbooks in the kitchen. Maybe that would be ok with the rip-nylon base but I always get stuff on my cookbooks so that is why I print out copies of recipes that I can toss when I'm through. Good idea though. We'll put it in the list with the coffee cup holder.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I don't think I would want to do that, I'm too messy when I cook!  I especially don't want my pretty pink pillow in the kitchen


----------



## Toby

I love that cat/ book's design! That's awesome! Also, I think my mother would like 1 for her cookbooks. I would probably order her the largest size 1.  I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. Hopefully, tomorrow. Alice, better make those covers fast, because I like so many designs.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> One poster (male) on Friends of Kindle on FB suggested using the CoylCushion to hold cookbooks in the kitchen. Maybe that would be ok with the rip-nylon base but I always get stuff on my cookbooks so that is why I print out copies of recipes that I can toss when I'm through. Good idea though. We'll put it in the list with the coffee cup holder.


That is a good idea though and there are some nice kitchen type prints. It wouldn't be so bad if you were using the cover that you could take off and wash if it got dirty. Or you could put some plastic wrap over it.  I will have to test this ot one of these days when I cook. It might be a while though. It's too hot to do anything. I could even use my phone size one to hold a recipe card!


----------



## ms.duncan

Actually I like the cookbook idea. If you could use a laminated cotton or that material that tablecloths are made from, you could just wipe it clean. Of course, your cookbook would still get dirty.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That's a good idea Ms. Duncan, you are clever!  You can buy that fabric backed vinyl by the yard, or sometimes you can buy those tablecloths on sale pretty cheap.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's a good idea Ms. Duncan, you are clever! You can buy that fabric backed vinyl by the yard, or sometimes you can buy those tablecloths on sale pretty cheap.


Sorry folks...I'm not adding cookbook covers to my CoylCushion line.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Sorry folks...I'm not adding cookbook covers to my CoylCushion line.


I don't blame you, Alice. Then you would have to make different sizes for different cookbooks, etc. We just appreciate that you have so many different options for our ereaders, phones, etc. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Butterfly fabric is being delivered via UPS late today. So, I will have plenty of fabric on hand for those of you who want that stunning butterfly/swirl CoylCushion for Christmas presents. Get your orders in early so you don't disappoint the one you are planning on giving a beautiful CoylCushion to this Christmas.

I know it is early to be talking about Christmas but from what I am hearing I will be very busy and I certainly don't want to disappoint anyone. Some folks are talking about ordering up to 10 CoylCushions to give as Christmas presents. Get them early, store them away and you won't be wishing you had ordered earlier than you did.

Thank you so much for making my CoylCushion such a success. Next is the removable cover...coming soon.


----------



## Alice Coyl

These are two of three CoylCushions I just shipped to a KB member in Hong Kong. They turned out so nice.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> These are two of three CoylCushions I just shipped to a KB member in Hong Kong. They turned out so nice.


They are MINE - I am soooooooo happy     
Thank you very much Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

manou said:


> They are MINE - I am soooooooo happy
> Thank you very much Alice


You are so welcome. Enjoy.....


----------



## Toby

Oooh, they are so pretty. Good choice. Thanks for showing us, Alice.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have removed all items from both my web site at Zenfolio and on Facebook except the CoylCushions, fabrics and embroidery designs. I am finding that I cannot keep up with orders for other items due to the volume of orders I receive for the CoylCushions.

There are several members here who produce excellent products such as Kindle bags, purses, tote bags, etc. Give them a try and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


>


The beautiful CoylCushions Alice made for my mom arrived today -- and they're gorgeous! The fabric is so soft and beautiful! I was going to take pictures, but this pic Alice posted above really captures them just perfectly. In case anyone was worried, there was no smell at all with the crushed velvet coming out of the mailing envelope. They're just perfect, and my mom is just thrilled with them! 

Alice, I like the tag you put on it too, with your information -- that's a great idea!! 

Oh, and it goes without saying, but of course Alice was a pleasure to work with, wonderful customer service, and super-fast shipping!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> The beautiful CoylCushions Alice made for my mom arrived today -- and they're gorgeous! The fabric is so soft and beautiful! I was going to take pictures, but this pic Alice posted above really captures them just perfectly. In case anyone was worried, there was no smell at all with the crushed velvet coming out of the mailing envelope. They're just perfect, and my mom is just thrilled with them!
> 
> Alice, I like the tag you put on it too, with your information -- that's a great idea!!
> 
> Oh, and it goes without saying, but of course Alice was a pleasure to work with, wonderful customer service, and super-fast shipping!


I am so pleased that your mom liked them.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jaasy asked me to post this picture of her beautiful CoylCushion that she received today.


----------



## Toby

It's here! I am using the crayon 1 for my iPad right now. They are so cute & adorable. For some reason, the photos make the pillows look taller, so I did not imagine a smaller size. I love them. My pink 1 fits in the small space where I put my kindle in my bedroom. I have my kindle standing up in it right now.  I plan to order more.  
Thank you, Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> It's here! I am using the crayon 1 for my iPad right now. They are so cute & adorable. For some reason, the photos make the pillows look taller, so I did not imagine a smaller size. I love them. My pink 1 fits in the small space where I put my kindle in my bedroom. I have my kindle standing up in it right now.  I plan to order more.
> Thank you, Alice!


You're welcome. I am so glad you love your new CoylCushion. Enjoy!!!


----------



## julip

Just coming out of board hibernation   to say that I have 3 cushions on order with Alice and can't wait to get them! Thanks again for all your help with my order, Alice.


----------



## Jaasy

Alice Coyl said:


> Jaasy asked me to post this picture of her beautiful CoylCushion that she received today.


I love it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

The CoylCushion and Patricia's beautiful French Post Cards Kindle bag. What a perfect match...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> The CoylCushion and Patricia's beautiful French Post Cards Kindle bag. What a perfect match...


Very nice!!!! You two make a great team!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Looks good Alice!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> The CoylCushion and Patricia's beautiful French Post Cards Kindle bag. What a perfect match...


You two make an awesome team! Hope to see more of these beautiful combinations in the future.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

BookLady said:


> You two make an awesome team! Hope to see more of these beautiful combinations in the future.


Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Hey Patricia...we make a great team.


----------



## BTackitt

I had to order one of these for myself, 








and a second CoylCushion in navy with the geisha girl for a friend. We were trying to find a platform M Edge cover for her K2, but Amazon only has a used white one, and she wanted black. I'm not going to tell her that I bought this, just hand it to her.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

You are a good friend!


----------



## puglover333

Look what's coming to my house! I can't wait to get them. Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

puglover333 said:


> Look what's coming to my house! I can't wait to get them. Thanks.


I just received an order for a phone cushion from the Funky Monkey fabric.


----------



## Jen200

The pink one is mine.  I can't wait to see it in person.  It looks fantastic in the picture.


----------



## Moosh

Do you ship to Australia?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Moosh said:


> Do you ship to Australia?


Yes, I can ship to Australia. The postage is approximately $1.00 USD per ounce. I recently sent one to Hong Kong and the postage was $6.07 USD. Your postage would be approximately the same.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jen200 said:


> The pink one is mine. I can't wait to see it in person. It looks fantastic in the picture.


It is beautiful. It took about 3 hours to sew out the design. You made a very good choice in the design and fabric.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Some new CoylCushions that were mailed today...


That is so pretty! Is that fleece?


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> That is so pretty! Is that fleece?


The pink is the fleece and the green is cotton.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> The pink is the fleece and the green is cotton.


Both are beautiful.


----------



## BookLady

The little owl reading his book is getting to be a world traveler!  He is really cute.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just made this beautiful CoylCushion for BookLady. It has a base and a removable cover. She wanted snowflakes and I gave them to her. So folks, I'm up and ready to go with the removable covers. I learned a lot from the one I made for ms.duncan and this one so I think I have the pattern down. Unfortunately, I can only use black or white Velcro but it doesn't distract from any of the beautiful covers. There are just so many different fabrics that I can't possible stock Velcro to match every one I buy.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> This is a Northern Nights fleece in Winterberry (I think that's what it was called) that I sent Alice. She did an awesome job of embellishing it with snowflakes for our cold winters. Can hardly wait to snuggle up by the fireplace with this CoylCushion and my Kindle, but you KNOW I won't wait to use it! Maybe it will make me feel cooler to look at the snowflakes!


I deleted the old picture off Zenfolio so it disappeared here too. BookLady why don't you delete your post. I took a new picture with My Nikon D300 with the iso set at 2000 so I didn't use a flash. It seems the flash is what was washing the color out to red.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I deleted the old picture off Zenfolio so it disappeared here too. BookLady why don't you delete your post. I took a new picture with My Nikon D300 with the iso set at 2000 so I didn't use a flash. It seems the flash is what was washing the color out to red.


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! What a difference that made in the color! Thank you for reposting the photo, Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! What a difference that made in the color! Thank you for reposting the photo, Alice!


The snowflakes are reflecting the color. They look like they are on a Christmas tree.


----------



## bevie125

BookLady said:


> That is so pretty! Is that fleece?
> [/quote
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the owl one!!! So cute!!


----------



## Toby

They all seem so nice that I doubt that any of you could go wrong with any of the fabrics, so  for people that are on the fence, just place quickly pick out the first fabric that catches your eye & order it. 
I made the perfect choices for me. I picked the cotton for my iPad to use in the den where it can get warm & the fleece for my kindle to use in the bedroom, where it can get cooler. I love mine so much.


----------



## caseyf6

For those who have fleece, is it a really SOOOOFFFTTT fleece?  I'm on the fence between that and the velour.


----------



## Alice Coyl

caseyf6 said:


> For those who have fleece, is it a really SOOOOFFFTTT fleece? I'm on the fence between that and the velour.


Go with the fleece and the removable cover. You can take the cover off, wash and dry it and put it back on. I would hand wash but most fleece without embroidery could be placed in a washing machine and dried in the dryer. Fleece with embroidery should be hand washed. I hand washed and dried BookLady's in a dryer for almost an hour and it turned out beautiful as you can see in the picture above.

Velour is soft and cuddly but when you first receive it, you will notice a bad smell that goes away after several hours. The crushed velvet has no odor. Due to the cost of velour and crushed velvet, I don't have a large stock on hand.


----------



## BookLady

caseyf6 said:


> For those who have fleece, is it a really SOOOOFFFTTT fleece? I'm on the fence between that and the velour.


Fleece is the perfect softness for a CoylCushion in my opinion. As you can see from Alice's many photos of fleece cushions, they hold their shape beautifully, work up nicely, and I love the snuggly softness of fleece. Maybe some of the others who ordered fleece cushions will share their opinions with you? She has so many wonderful choices for fabrics, but you just cannot go wrong with fleece. Velour is pretty, but I think you will find the fleece is softer and wears much better. Good luck with your decision, and let us know what you decide.


----------



## MDB

Toby said:


> They all seem so nice that I doubt that any of you could go wrong with any of the fabrics, so for people that are on the fence, just place quickly pick out the first fabric that catches your eye & order it.
> I made the perfect choices for me. I picked the cotton for my iPad to use in the den where it can get warm & the fleece for my kindle to use in the bedroom, where it can get cooler. I love mine so much.


I too have cotton for the den and fleece for the bedroom. The fleece is so very soft and the softness of the fleece holds my kindle at the proper angle for reading just perfectly. I can see switching it up and moving the fleece to the front of the house when the weather cools down. I am considering crushed velvet and just need to figure out what I want. Plus, I was waiting for Alice to feel comfortable with making the covers. I don't think I need more than two actual cushions, but I can justify numerous covers!

In the meantime, Alice is making me several phone cushions so I can give them as gifts. If the recipients like the phone cushions, I may buy the larger size for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Jen200

My pink flamingos arrived today.  It looks great...first class work.  I didn't expect it today since you just shipped it on Sat.  The fleece is very soft.  It is great with my iPad and kindle.  It makes typing on my iPad very easy.


----------



## Toby

Yes, I love the fleece. It's soft, warm, cuddly & does hold it's shape well. The cotton is wonderful as well. I do want to get another 1 to leave in the car. Then, I was thinking, I'd like to get the phone size one for the bedroom to leave my eyeglasses & book light on. Then, I'd like to get a regular size 1 as a Christmas gift. Then, i'd like to get the largest size one for to read my large art book's. Then more people........I'll be keeping Alice busy.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jen200 said:


> My pink flamingos arrived today. It looks great...first class work. I didn't expect it today since you just shipped it on Sat. The fleece is very soft. It is great with my iPad and kindle. It makes typing on my iPad very easy.


I'm glad you like it. It turned out so pretty.


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> These are two of three CoylCushions I just shipped to a KB member in Hong Kong. They turned out so nice.


My CoylCushions arrived today and are even more gorgeous than in the picture. The fuchsia pink is more vibrant and the denim looks more 'natural' like well worn jeans - just the way I like it.
I can't believe how quickly they arrived. 
Thank you Alice


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Just got my Butterfly CoylCushion yesterday and just had to take some pictures to show off how beautiful it looks with the skin on my K3. I hadn't even thought about it until I saw them together, but the colors go so well together, and my skin has butterflies on it too. Here it is:


----------



## Alice Coyl

manou said:


> My CoylCushions arrived today and are even more gorgeous than in the picture. The fuchsia pink is more vibrant and the denim looks more 'natural' like well worn jeans - just the way I like it.
> I can't believe how quickly they arrived.
> Thank you Alice


Thank you. I am surprised that they got there so fast. They were fun to work on. Enjoy!!!

Sent to Hong Kong on 8/4/11 and received on 8/9/11.


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> Thank you. I am surprised that they got there so fast. They were fun to work on. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Sent to Hong Kong on 8/4/11 and received on 8/9/11.


That MUST be a record Alice - I am absolutely amazed and very happy 
PS: I absolutely love the hand feel of the canvas, it' a winner


----------



## PurpleShell

I just have to say Alice is a class act.  It took me longer to decide on fabric then it took for her to make and send them to me.  I ended up ordering 2 CoylCushions as gifts on Friday 8/5.  She mailed them Saturday 8/6 and I received them yesterday Monday 8/8.  Now I have to mail her the purple fabric I purchased for her to make my CoylCushion.


----------



## BookLady

PurpleShell said:


> I just have to say Alice is a class act. It took me longer to decide on fabric then it took for her to make and send them to me. I ended up ordering 2 CoylCushions as gifts on Friday 8/5. She mailed them Saturday 8/6 and I received them yesterday Monday 8/8. Now I have to mail her the purple fabric I purchased for her to make my CoylCushion.


Oh, that will be fun to see! What type of fabric? Please have Alice post the pictures when the CoylCushion is finished so we can all admire it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> I just have to say Alice is a class act. It took me longer to decide on fabric then it took for her to make and send them to me. I ended up ordering 2 CoylCushions as gifts on Friday 8/5. She mailed them Saturday 8/6 and I received them yesterday Monday 8/8. Now I have to mail her the purple fabric I purchased for her to make my CoylCushion.


Thank you...


----------



## Alice Coyl

manou said:


> That MUST be a record Alice - I am absolutely amazed and very happy
> PS: I absolutely love the hand feel of the canvas, it' a winner


I think the post office guardian angel is looking over me. The only package that got hung up was one I sent to Canada. It was held at customs, opened and re-sealed. They must have thought something funny was inside when they squeezed it. Next time, I'll list the items as "beannie bags". They still might open them. So far, I've sent CoylCushions all over the world and the post is very fast.


----------



## maries

Alice,
Another question and thought I would ask here in case others were wondering too.

Would the smaller embroidery designs work on the phone size CoylCushion?  The designs vary but are usually 2-3"x3-4" so they look like they would fit but wasn't sure if there was enough fabric surrounding this to fit in the hoop.

thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> Another question and thought I would ask here in case others were wondering too.
> 
> Would the smaller embroidery designs work on the phone size CoylCushion? The designs vary but are usually 2-3"x3-4" so they look like they would fit but wasn't sure if there was enough fabric surrounding this to fit in the hoop.
> 
> thanks.


I would say that a small initial or flower would work on a phone cushion. About 3" x 3" maximum.


----------



## julip

Here are 2 of my beautiful custom CoylCushions I received yesterday. I've just had under 24 hours with them, and I don't know what I did without them. I love these batiks I found at Jo-Ann Fabrics, and Alice got them to me so quickly. Thanks again, Alice!

The green is the Oversized (which I got for large hardbacks mainly, but it works well for everyone else), and the stars is the phone size. Looking forward to my regular sized one, and I'll definitely be back for more.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I would say that a small initial or flower would work on a phone cushion. About 3" x 3" maximum.


Thanks Alice!


----------



## maries

Jen200 said:


> My pink flamingos arrived today. It looks great...first class work. I didn't expect it today since you just shipped it on Sat. The fleece is very soft. It is great with my iPad and kindle. It makes typing on my iPad very easy.


DecalGirl just released some new decals. I thought of the pink flamingo CoylCushion when I saw this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/79325


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> DecalGirl just released some new decals. I thought of the pink flamingo CoylCushion when I saw this one:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/79325


That is beautiful. The flamingo design is $25.00 plus the cost of the CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

julip said:


> Here are 2 of my beautiful custom CoylCushions I received yesterday. I've just had under 24 hours with them, and I don't know what I did without them. I love these batiks I found at Jo-Ann Fabrics, and Alice got them to me so quickly. Thanks again, Alice!
> 
> The green is the Oversized (which I got for large hardbacks mainly, but it works well for everyone else), and the stars is the phone size. Looking forward to my regular sized one, and I'll definitely be back for more.


They turned out so nice. You did a good job picking out the fabric. Jo-Ann's is one of my favorite places to buy fabric.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Kindlegirl sent me the material to make a CoylCushion and a phone cushion.

For those of you who would like a "Colts" CoylCushion, I don't have the material so I can't make any unless you send me the fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## KindleGirl

Alice Coyl said:


> Kindlegirl sent me the material to make a CoylCushion and a phone cushion.
> 
> For those of you who would like a "Colts" CoylCushion, I don't have the material so I can't make any unless you send me the fabric.


Awesome, Alice! Now I am ready for football and reading during the commercial breaks! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Jen200

maries said:


> DecalGirl just released some new decals. I thought of the pink flamingo CoylCushion when I saw this one:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/79325


I love the flamingo decal. I will be ordering that one.


----------



## kimbertay

Alice Coyl said:


> Kindlegirl sent me the material to make a CoylCushion and a phone cushion.
> 
> For those of you who would like a "Colts" CoylCushion, I don't have the material so I can't make any unless you send me the fabric.


You would go and do this to me! LOL 
I am a big Colts fan and I do not need another CoylCushion (I'm trying to convince myself!)


----------



## Toby

The oversize one looks like there is more height at the bottom. It might be easier to read in bed while lying down than the regular size, because it would put the kindle higher. That would make it easier to read the bottom part of the kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kimbertay.....don't you have room for just ONE more coylcushion? You would love it! LOL!


----------



## MDB

Alice mailed my phone cushions yesterday, and here they are (Ah, the benefits of living so close to the source!). As I mentioned earlier, I plan to give these now as little "thinking of you" gifts, and if they are positively received, I know that the larger sizes will likely be Christmas presents for some. If not, my niece's Barbies will have some cool beanbag chairs for the townhouse 

Yea Alice! Thank you! Thank you! I've got to get thinking about some removable covers soon. I bet you will be _BUSY_ from here on until the holidays! P.S. The butterfly placement is perfect. Thank you for doing this for me.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> The oversize one looks like there is more height at the bottom. It might be easier to read in bed while lying down than the regular size, because it would put the kindle higher. That would make it easier to read the bottom part of the kindle.


It all depends on how you move the pellets around. The oversized one does have a bigger base because it is a much larger CoylCushion. I used to put more pellets in but folks complained that I was "over-stuffing". If you want more pellets, let me know when you order. Alice


----------



## unitbit

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Just got my Butterfly CoylCushion yesterday and just had to take some pictures to show off how beautiful it looks with the skin on my K3. I hadn't even thought about it until I saw them together, but the colors go so well together, and my skin has butterflies on it too. Here it is:


Very cool!!  I bet my wife would LOVE one.


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Alice mailed my phone cushions yesterday, and here they are (Ah, the benefits of living so close to the source!). As I mentioned earlier, I plan to give these now as little "thinking of you" gifts, and if they are positively received, I know that the larger sizes will likely be Christmas presents for some. If not, my niece's Barbies will have some cool beanbag chairs for the townhouse
> 
> Yea Alice! Thank you! Thank you! I've got to get thinking about some removable covers soon. I bet you will be _BUSY_ from here on until the holidays! P.S. The butterfly placement is perfect. Thank you for doing this for me.


You're welcome. It looks like you could use some more phones.


----------



## Alice Coyl

unitbit said:


> Very cool!!  I bet my wife would LOVE one.


You could get it now while I still have fabric. Save it for Christmas or her birthday. Or, give it to her now to get bonus points for being a great husband.


----------



## unitbit

Alice Coyl said:


> You're welcome. It looks like you could use some more phones.


Oh wow, phones too?? This is absolutely great!


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> You're welcome. It looks like you could use some more phones.


You're right! More phones = More CoylCushions!


----------



## Alice Coyl

unitbit said:


> Oh wow, phones too?? This is absolutely great!


They work great for iPods too. The kids love them.


----------



## Rie142

Alice Coyl said:


> They work great for iPods too. The kids love them.


I am going to get my hubby one for his Garmin in the truck.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> I am going to get my hubby one for his Garmin in the truck.


My neighbor wanted a fleece one for his GPS for his truck. I made it for him but I'm not sure where he put it in his truck. Maybe on the dash or his console.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I am finding that more and more of you are requesting embroidery designs on your CoylCushions. Some of these designs take up to 4 hours to sew out. Some have to be re-embroideried if the design and the fabric chosen do not look good together. I am extending the time I need to complete embroidery designs to 4 or 5 business days. Some of the embroidery orders I am working on right now were placed 4 days ago. The CoylCushions without designs are normally going out within 2 to 3 business days.

As more and more orders come in, I ask for your patience as I fill your orders as soon as I can. I have been working 8 to 10 hours daily, 7 days a week to fill your orders. I want you to be happy with your beautiful CoylCushions so I will not send one out that I am not totally satisfied with. That means I may have to sew it out again. When it reaches you, I have done my very best to make sure you will be happy with it.

With Christmas presents in mind, I would like to remind you to get your orders in early. Lead times will be extended and a cut-off date will be set to guarantee everyone receives their CoylCushions in time to wrap them up and put them under the tree. I don't want anyone to be disappointed.


----------



## Toby

Re: more pellets. Thanks Alice, I'll do that.


----------



## maries

Alice,
I think with custom work even 4-5 days turn around is excellent.  But I'm sure all would understand if you get busier esp with holiday orders that it may take longer to keep the high quality standards you have.  You might want/need to schedule a day of rest in there for yourself.  You must be dreaming of CoylCushions and fabrics and embroidery designs with that work schedule!


----------



## Alice Coyl

For those of you ordering removable fleece covers for your CoylCushion base, I was told today by a clerk in the fabric store to avoid pilling, do not put fleece in the dryer. It should be line dried. I haven't had time to check it out but it does make sense. Hand wash and line dry will give long life to any fabric. On the other hand, the directions say machine washable but it doesn't say how to dry fleece. Are there any experts out there on the subject of fleece?

I did find this link on the internet on caring for fleece: http://www.ehow.com/how_172336_wash-fleece.html


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I just made this beautiful CoylCushion for BookLady. It has a base and a removable cover. She wanted snowflakes and I gave them to her. So folks, I'm up and ready to go with the removable covers. I learned a lot from the one I made for ms.duncan and this one so I think I have the pattern down. Unfortunately, I can only use black or white Velcro but it doesn't distract from any of the beautiful covers. There are just so many different fabrics that I can't possible stock Velcro to match every one I buy.


My gorgeous (and oh so soft!) fleece CoylCushion has arrived, and I love it! Alice, thank you for doing such gorgeous work on this pillow! As always, it has been a pleasure to work with you and your unending patience. You gave me gorgeous snowflakes in the middle of August; this is truly the best way to enjoy snow!  Thanks again, Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> My gorgeous (and oh so soft!) fleece CoylCushion has arrived, and I love it! Alice, thank you for doing such gorgeous work on this pillow! As always, it has been a pleasure to work with you and your unending patience. You gave me gorgeous snowflakes in the middle of August; this is truly the best way to enjoy snow!  Thanks again, Alice!


I'm so glad you like it. You have one of the first removable covers. See the post above on how to take care of washing your cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Two new CoylCushions I mailed out today. One is a new fabric that I will be placing on my web site along with several others that I will be receiving tomorrow.

 Click to enlarge

And a shark for those of you water types...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## julip

Oooh, how exciting - this one is mine!!! Alice, it turned out even more beautiful than I had hoped. Thank you so much - I look forward to receiving and using my 3rd CoylCushion!

The shark embroidery one is awesome - lucky you who is receiving that one!



Alice Coyl said:


> Two new CoylCushions I mailed out today. One is a new fabric that I will be placing on my web site along with several others that I will be receiving tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

*Julip*, I'm jealous!!!!!! Gorgeous, what a great choice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Neo said:


> *Julip*, I'm jealous!!!!!! Gorgeous, what a great choice!


It is a beautiful fabric and so nice to work with. I'll be posting it on my web page tomorrow along with some other new fabrics I just received.


----------



## julip

Well, *Neo*, I'm still regularly looking at your fabric for a future purchase, so consider us even.


----------



## hakimast

Loving the shark design, very cool


----------



## Alice Coyl

hakimast said:


> Loving the shark design, very cool


He does look mean doesn't he...


----------



## caseyf6

That one must have taken forever to do...  Please say you do the embroidery with a machine that can be turned on and then just left for a while?


----------



## Alice Coyl

caseyf6 said:


> That one must have taken forever to do... Please say you do the embroidery with a machine that can be turned on and then just left for a while?


Actually, I have to monitor the embroidery machine. Sometimes the thread breaks or I have to change colors. The shark embroidery had 24 color changes all done by hand. I have two sewing machines. While the embroidery is sewing out, I'm making CoylCushions on the other machine. It keeps me from getting too far behind in my orders.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Well, *Neo*, I'm still regularly looking at your fabric for a future purchase, so consider us even.


Indeed!


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Actually, I have to monitor the embroidery machine. Sometimes the thread breaks or I have to change colors. The shark embroidery had 24 color changes all done by hand. I have two sewing machines. While the embroidery is sewing out, I'm making CoylCushions on the other machine. It keeps me from getting too far behind in my orders.


Wow - you are amazing!


----------



## PurpleShell

Alice,

I just wanted to say thanks for all the great work you put into making our CoylCushions.  I look forward to receiving my purple one for which I just mailed you fabric.  Please free to post a picture of it here for everyone to see once it is completed.

Shelley


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> Alice,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great work you put into making our CoylCushions. I look forward to receiving my purple one for which I just mailed you fabric. Please free to post a picture of it here for everyone to see once it is completed.
> 
> Shelley


I'll post a picture and will also let you know when I receive your fabric.


----------



## BookLady

Alice, when you or others post pics of new CoylCushions, would it be too much trouble to mention if they are the CoylCushions with removable covers? I think most of us would be interested in that if it's not too much trouble.

As a side note for those who might be interested, my fleece CoylCushion with the snowflakes does have the removable cover. I first said I didn't want a removable cover because I have carpal tunnel so badly that I thought it might be too much stress on my fingers and hands. Then, my husband said he would help with any changes, so I told Alice to please make it with the removable cover. (See how patient she is in working with us who have trouble making up our minds?). I could not resist "experimenting" with my removable cover last night, and I am here to tell you that it is so easy! Alice has the Velcro closing in the CoylCushions situated so perfectly that it is a breeze to change covers. So, don't be afraid to order the removable covers; easier than changing pillow cases!

Thanks again, Alice, for all of your hard work and beautiful products. You have truly enriched our Kindle experience (and all other electronic gadgets, too!).


----------



## kimbertay

Hi Alice,

If we happen upon a fabric that we like and want to send it to you to make a CoylCushion how much material do we need to get?


----------



## maries

BookLady said:


> Alice, when you or others post pics of new CoylCushions, would it be too much trouble to mention if they are the CoylCushions with removable covers? I think most of us would be interested in that if it's not too much trouble.
> 
> As a side note for those who might be interested, my fleece CoylCushion with the snowflakes does have the removable cover. I first said I didn't want a removable cover because I have carpal tunnel so badly that I thought it might be too much stress on my fingers and hands. Then, my husband said he would help with any changes, so I told Alice to please make it with the removable cover. (See how patient she is in working with us who have trouble making up our minds?). I could not resist "experimenting" with my removable cover last night, and I am here to tell you that it is so easy! Alice has the Velcro closing in the CoylCushions situated so perfectly that it is a breeze to change covers. So, don't be afraid to order the removable covers; easier than changing pillow cases!
> 
> Thanks again, Alice, for all of your hard work and beautiful products. You have truly enriched our Kindle experience (and all other electronic gadgets, too!).


Great info. Thanks.

I can't wait to get mine with a removable cover! I haven't seen pics yet so not sure if it is done or just not photographed. The cover is for my summer kindle covers so I better start thinking of a fall one so I can change it when the time comes.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Great info. Thanks.
> 
> I can't wait to get mine with a removable cover! I haven't seen pics yet so not sure if it is done or just not photographed. The cover is for my summer kindle covers so I better start thinking of a fall one so I can change it when the time comes.


Thanks BookLady. Maries...yours is on its way today. I have taken pictures and will post shortly. I have to pack everthing up so my wonderful hubby can take them to the post office. Your removable cover turned out beautiful. I think you will be pleased...


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks BookLady. Maries...yours is on its way today. I have taken pictures and will post shortly. I have to pack everthing up so my wonderful hubby can take them to the post office. Your removable cover turned out beautiful. I think you will be pleased...


Yeah!!!!! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Yeah!!!!! I can't wait to see it!


I just emailed you pictures. I'll post them here too.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Maries ordered a CoylCushion base and provided her own material for a removable cover. It turned out so well. Here is a picture:

 Click to enlarge

She also ordered a green fleece embroideried phone cushion. Here it is:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

kimbertay said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> If we happen upon a fabric that we like and want to send it to you to make a CoylCushion how much material do we need to get?


1/2 yard for a regular CoylCushion and 3/4 yard for an oversized one.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Hey you sports fans...I was at Walmart this morning and they have many fabrics of the teams you love in their fabric section. If anyone wants a special team CoylCushion, let me know and I'll check to see if they have the fabric. I did see the Steelers, Colts, Dallas Cowboys, 49'ers, Raiders, etc. There must have been 20 or so. Price of the fabric is good and Walmart is just down the street so I don't mind running over to pick up fabric for your favorite team.

Better yet, order your base CoylCushion and some removable covers. When football is over, put on a nice Christmas theme, then New Years' and then St. Patrick's Day. The choices are endless.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I can't wait for them to arrive. The polka dot fabrc matches my summer (Amazon) pink and green cases perfectly!


Maries...you will be stunned at the beauty of your gold leaf. I could not believe how it looked when it sewed out. I'm thinking that a regular CoylCushion in the green with several of the leaves scattered over the front would be awesome.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Maries...you will be stunned at the beauty of your gold leaf. I could not believe how it looked when it sewed out. I'm thinking that a regular CoylCushion in the green with several of the leaves scattered over the front would be awesome.


You temptress!  I can't wait to see it in person. I thought it would be stunning with the dark green.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A customer just posted on my Coyl's Custom Creations Facebook page that she had just received her beautiful CoylCushion. It took 7 days from California to the UK. That is great mail service. Plus her international postage was only $5.20 USD for a regular size CoylCushion with the butterfly fabric. Some fabrics like fleece or denim will cost a little bit more. So, if you are from the UK, consider ordering a CoylCushion for your reading comfort.


----------



## maries

That is amazingly reasonable for postage.  You will have CoylCushions all over the world.  That's exciting.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Maries...you will be stunned at the beauty of your gold leaf. I could not believe how it looked when it sewed out. I'm thinking that a regular CoylCushion in the green with several of the leaves scattered over the front would be awesome.


Love that gold leaf on the green fleece! Hmmm.........autumn is just around the corner, and that would be a perfect choice! Already thinking about the next cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Another beautiful removable cover. The fabric is called "Backyard Critters". The material was sent to me by the customer.

 Click to enlarge

And another unusual fabric selected by one of my male customers.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## BTackitt

The backyard skunks look like the ones my grandma feeds in her backyard every night. (can we all say EWWW now? She doesn't think they stink meanwhile I can't breathe.)


----------



## Toby

Alice, how about adding plaids to your fabric line, if you don't have any yet?


----------



## Toby

That's nice Alice.  I was thinking more of the Scottish kind or whatever the name is.


----------



## caseyf6

Toby, a tartan plaid?  Or the black watch plaid, also Scottish, with green/black as the primary colors?


----------



## Alice Coyl

You can always buy the fabric you would like and send it to me to make into a CoylCushion or removable cover. I need 1/2 yard for the regular size and 3/4 yard for the oversized size. I will give you a $5.00 fabric credit toward your purchase of a regular size CoylCushion and $6.00 toward an oversized CoylCushion. My stock is limited so if you can find what you like, send it to me. PM me if you need more information.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A new fabric for you butterfly fans.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I love that, Alice!  Such bright, vivid colors.  Can't wait to see that one made up, I bet it looks great.  

OK, is that one from Fabric.com


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> A new fabric for you butterfly fans.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I love that, Alice! Such bright, vivid colors. Can't wait to see that one made up, I bet it looks great.
> 
> OK, is that one from Fabric.com


 Click to enlarge

Actually I ordered it from Amazon.com... Here is a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EDVVTC


----------



## Toby

This is a fun thread. I did not even know that you could buy fabric at Amazon, Alice. I have to wait a bit before I make more purchases. This should give you more time to buy the store, so to speak.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> This is a fun thread. I did not even know that you could buy fabric at Amazon, Alice. I have to wait a bit before I make more purchases. This should give you more time to buy the store, so to speak.


If you find a fabric somewhere on ebay or etsy, etc., see if it is at Amazon. I find some of the fabrics are $1.00 cheaper or more a yard than on ebay or etsy. Shipping costs may make the difference. I accept Amazon gift cards as payment for CoylCushions so I use part of the money for fabrics. I am trying to set up a stash that most folks would order from. Even with 120 fabrics on my site, many say they cannot find anything they like.

I'm thinking of cancelling my offer to order fabrics at no charge to the customer. It is costing me more than I am making on the CoylCushion I make for that customer. I am thinking that if a customer wants a special fabric from the internet, they can purchase it and have it delivered to me. That way, I don't have extra fabric that no one else wants. I found that fabric.com will cut 1/2 yard which is what I need to make a regular size CoylCushion. Just zero out the 1 yard and click on 1/2 yard. It will cost the customer a shipping charge but it will buy them what they would like and not break my bank.

Some customers want $15.99 to $20.00 fabric and I simply cannot keep my prices low by buying that fabric. If they buy it and ship it to me, I can still keep prices where they are. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> If you find a fabric somewhere on ebay or etsy, etc., see if it is at Amazon. I find some of the fabrics are $1.00 cheaper or more a yard than on ebay or etsy. Shipping costs may make the difference. I accept Amazon gift cards as payment for CoylCushions so I use part of the money for fabrics. I am trying to set up a stash that most folks would order from. Even with 120 fabrics on my site, many say they cannot find anything they like.
> 
> I'm thinking of cancelling my offer to order fabrics at no charge to the customer. It is costing me more than I am making on the CoylCushion I make for that customer. I am thinking that if a customer wants a special fabric from the internet, they can purchase it and have it delivered to me. That way, I don't have extra fabric that no one else wants. I found that fabric.com will cut 1/2 yard which is what I need to make a regular size CoylCushion. Just zero out the 1 yard and click on 1/2 yard. It will cost the customer a shipping charge but it will buy them what they would like and not break my bank.
> 
> Some customers want $15.99 to $20.00 fabric and I simply cannot keep my prices low by buying that fabric. If they buy it and ship it to me, I can still keep prices where they are. Any thoughts on this?


Alice, I think this is an absolutely reasonable solution. I think it would be a bigger hassle and headache to price each CoylCushion based on the different prices in fabric. I appreciate that you are trying to offer us the best price possible, and if that means I have to purchase the fabric, I'm fine with that. I hadn't thought of having the fabric shipped directly to you...it certainly makes it easy.

On another note, one of your CoylCushions is on its way to Iraq to a family member serving there. They are getting around!


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Alice, I think this is an absolutely reasonable solution. I think it would be a bigger hassle and headache to price each CoylCushion based on the different prices in fabric. I appreciate that you are trying to offer us the best price possible, and if that means I have to purchase the fabric, I'm fine with that. I hadn't thought of having the fabric shipped directly to you...it certainly makes it easy.
> 
> On another note, one of your CoylCushions is on its way to Iraq to a family member serving there. They are getting around!


Let me know how it is received in Iraq. I'm proud to be part of a military family.


----------



## KindleGirl

Alice Coyl said:


> If you find a fabric somewhere on ebay or etsy, etc., see if it is at Amazon. I find some of the fabrics are $1.00 cheaper or more a yard than on ebay or etsy. Shipping costs may make the difference. I accept Amazon gift cards as payment for CoylCushions so I use part of the money for fabrics. I am trying to set up a stash that most folks would order from. Even with 120 fabrics on my site, many say they cannot find anything they like.
> 
> I'm thinking of cancelling my offer to order fabrics at no charge to the customer. It is costing me more than I am making on the CoylCushion I make for that customer. I am thinking that if a customer wants a special fabric from the internet, they can purchase it and have it delivered to me. That way, I don't have extra fabric that no one else wants. I found that fabric.com will cut 1/2 yard which is what I need to make a regular size CoylCushion. Just zero out the 1 yard and click on 1/2 yard. It will cost the customer a shipping charge but it will buy them what they would like and not break my bank.
> 
> Some customers want $15.99 to $20.00 fabric and I simply cannot keep my prices low by buying that fabric. If they buy it and ship it to me, I can still keep prices where they are. Any thoughts on this?


I think it is certainly exceptable for you to ask them to buy the fabric and send it to you. They should not expect you to purchase fabric at those prices and still offer the CoylCushion for the same price. I'm sure it is much less hassle for you to just have them send it to you if they are choosing something other than what you have on your website. I sent fabric to you and it was quick & very easy.


----------



## Alice Coyl

KindleGirl said:


> I think it is certainly exceptable for you to ask them to buy the fabric and send it to you. They should not expect you to purchase fabric at those prices and still offer the CoylCushion for the same price. I'm sure it is much less hassle for you to just have them send it to you if they are choosing something other than what you have on your website. I sent fabric to you and it was quick & very easy.


It certainly was fast and easy for both of us. And, you received exactly what you wanted.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Dawn and I have just completed my new web site. It is up and running complete with an order page. Once you complete your order page, it will be emailed to me. This will save all of us many emails going back and forth.

Take a look at it and let us know what you think. We would appreciate any suggestion for improvement.

http://coylscustomcreations.com/


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Dawn and I have just completed my new web site. It is up and running complete with an order page. Once you complete your order page, it will be emailed to me. This will save all of us many emails going back and forth.
> 
> Take a look at it and let us know what you think. We would appreciate any suggestion for improvement.
> 
> http://coylscustomcreations.com/


It looks great. I think having all the photos on there is a great way to show all the infinite possibilities. Since we have talked here about the customer buying the fabric and other embroidery designs, you could add that those are options and what to do in those situations. Maybe I missed it.

I think the order form will help you keep track of everything since we are keeping you so busy.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> If you find a fabric somewhere on ebay or etsy, etc., see if it is at Amazon. I find some of the fabrics are $1.00 cheaper or more a yard than on ebay or etsy. Shipping costs may make the difference. I accept Amazon gift cards as payment for CoylCushions so I use part of the money for fabrics. I am trying to set up a stash that most folks would order from. Even with 120 fabrics on my site, many say they cannot find anything they like.
> 
> I'm thinking of cancelling my offer to order fabrics at no charge to the customer. It is costing me more than I am making on the CoylCushion I make for that customer. I am thinking that if a customer wants a special fabric from the internet, they can purchase it and have it delivered to me. That way, I don't have extra fabric that no one else wants. I found that fabric.com will cut 1/2 yard which is what I need to make a regular size CoylCushion. Just zero out the 1 yard and click on 1/2 yard. It will cost the customer a shipping charge but it will buy them what they would like and not break my bank.
> 
> Some customers want $15.99 to $20.00 fabric and I simply cannot keep my prices low by buying that fabric. If they buy it and ship it to me, I can still keep prices where they are. Any thoughts on this?


I think this makes perfect sense. And it helps free up your time for making more CoylCushions. IMO sometimes the fabrics look different when I get them compared to the on-line photo so seeing the fabric first would help the person to be sure that is exactly what they want before sending it to you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I think this makes perfect sense. And it helps free up your time for making more CoylCushions. IMO sometimes the fabrics look different when I get them compared to the on-line photo so seeing the fabric first would help the person to be sure that is exactly what they want before sending it to you.


I passed your suggestion on to Dawn. I'm sure we can work something out. Thanks for the suggestion. Every morning I spend up to two hours on the computer before I can even get started on sewing. The order form will help out a lot.


----------



## Alice Coyl

On the new web site, this is what a picture here will look like here. Just click on the picture to make it bigger.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I think this makes perfect sense. And it helps free up your time for making more CoylCushions. IMO sometimes the fabrics look different when I get them compared to the on-line photo so seeing the fabric first would help the person to be sure that is exactly what they want before sending it to you.


The order form is now complete. Please take a look.


----------



## Alice Coyl

My old Zenfolio site is gone. All of the pictures posted here have been deleted. Go to my new web site to see examples of fabrics and CoylCushions. http://coylscustomcreations.com/

The reason for deleting the pictures is so that folks will go to the new location. I'll restore as many of the pictures as I can from the new location.


----------



## maries

Great job on the new site!  I'm sure that was a lot of work!!!

I think the changes on the order form for custom orders are clear.  I would add an option for buying only the Removeable Cover Regular or Oversized.  I will be needing to use that option soon!   

I might add a couple of things but that's coming from writing policies and procedures for work and I have to be very detailed so maybe you won't feel these additions our necessary:
Where it says Pick Your Fabric I might explain more such as that you can click on the photo to see more detail and that you should note the fabric number to type on the order form.  Some might think that clicking on a fabric will put the number on the order form.   Although maybe that is only the "some people" that I write things for.   

On one of the other pages you added the info on how you determine the cost of an embroidery design (# of stitches).   I think having that here somewhere might be helpful for our customers.   And then if possible, I would add more detail to the embroidery designs that include the stitch count and possibly the size.

And if you wanted to get real jazzy you could add some links to sites for fabrics or embroidery designs that would be helpful for your customers.

You could start a FAQs area and add more Q&As as things come so you don't have to answer the same questions over again.

I just love all the pics of the Coyl Cushions and think having those is a great touch!   I know it always gives me ideas of ones I want to have made for me!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Great job on the new site! I'm sure that was a lot of work!!!
> 
> I think the changes on the order form for custom orders are clear. I would add an option for buying only the Removeable Cover Regular or Oversized. I will be needing to use that option soon!
> 
> I might add a couple of things but that's coming from writing policies and procedures for work and I have to be very detailed so maybe you won't feel these additions our necessary:
> Where it says Pick Your Fabric I might explain more such as that you can click on the photo to see more detail and that you should note the fabric number to type on the order form. Some might think that clicking on a fabric will put the number on the order form. Although maybe that is only the "some people" that I write things for.
> 
> On one of the other pages you added the info on how you determine the cost of an embroidery design (# of stitches). I think having that here somewhere might be helpful for our customers. And then if possible, I would add more detail to the embroidery designs that include the stitch count and possibly the size.
> 
> And if you wanted to get real jazzy you could add some links to sites for fabrics or embroidery designs that would be helpful for your customers.
> 
> You could start a FAQs area and add more Q&As as things come so you don't have to answer the same questions over again.
> 
> I just love all the pics of the Coyl Cushions and think having those is a great touch! I know it always gives me ideas of ones I want to have made for me!


Great suggestions. Dawn reads this site and I will also email her your recommendations. Remember, my new site is a "work in progress". In fact, I've already received my first order form for a beautiful CoylCushion using fabric #113.


----------



## DawnB

Normally I let Alice answer here after we exchange many emails  but I thought I'd help her out a little


> I think the changes on the order form for custom orders are clear. I would add an option for buying only the Removeable Cover Regular or Oversized. I will be needing to use that option soon!


I added this to the order form 



> I might add a couple of things but that's coming from writing policies and procedures for work and I have to be very detailed so maybe you won't feel these additions our necessary:
> Where it says Pick Your Fabric I might explain more such as that you can click on the photo to see more detail and that you should note the fabric number to type on the order form. Some might think that clicking on a fabric will put the number on the order form. Although maybe that is only the "some people" that I write things for.


No easy way to accomplish this one, so we'll just wait & see if issues come up first.



> On one of the other pages you added the info on how you determine the cost of an embroidery design (# of stitches). I think having that here somewhere might be helpful for our customers. And then if possible, I would add more detail to the embroidery designs that include the stitch count and possibly the size.


This is Alice's department 



> And if you wanted to get real jazzy you could add some links to sites for fabrics or embroidery designs that would be helpful for your customers.
> 
> You could start a FAQs area and add more Q&As as things come so you don't have to answer the same questions over again.


Alice & I will work on these 2 great suggestions


----------



## laurie_lu

Alice Coyl said:


> Take a look at it and let us know what you think. We would appreciate any suggestion for improvement.
> 
> http://coylscustomcreations.com/


I like how you have the devices postioned on the CoylCushion. However I would find it even more helpful when making a purchase decision to know what size each of those cushions are in the pictures. It would give me a better idea what size I need to order if I could see the device on it. Currently I wouldn't know if I should order a regular or oversize one to sit my iPad on. I would want to see both sizes with the iPad on it. Sometimes I use a case. Other times it's naked.


----------



## maries

Dawn/Alice,
I just meant to add more text to the page to explain that this is a library of fabrics and they need to note the number to enter on the order form.  Just something like, Click here to browse the fabrics currently available.  Note the number of the fabric you want and enter the fabric number on the order form.

You have both done a great job on this!    Many thanks to both of you for all your hard work and especially to Alice for bringing us the wonderful CoylCushion!


----------



## Alice Coyl

laurie_lu said:


> I like how you have the devices postioned on the CoylCushion. However I would find it even more helpful when making a purchase decision to know what size each of those cushions are in the pictures. It would give me a better idea what size I need to order if I could see the device on it. Currently I wouldn't know if I should order a regular or oversize one to sit my iPad on. I would want to see both sizes with the iPad on it. Sometimes I use a case. Other times it's naked.


Great idea. As new pictures are available, we'll add that information. Unfortunately, I cannot remember all the sizes of the CoyCushions in the existing pictures. I've started adding "removable cover" as requested by many of you. Any you see with large books would be the oversized one. But, some of the gold ones on the front page are the regular size. Dawn and I will continue taking your suggestions and implement them if possible.


----------



## Alice Coyl

The Order Form on my new web site is updated with more information. I just received my first order using the form. I think it will make it much easier for you to order your beautiful CoylCushions.

Also, I added the three ultra suede fabrics I bought yesterday. I hope you like them...


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Dawn/Alice,
> I just meant to add more text to the page to explain that this is a library of fabrics and they need to note the number to enter on the order form. Just something like, Click here to browse the fabrics currently available. Note the number of the fabric you want and enter the fabric number on the order form.
> 
> You have both done a great job on this! Many thanks to both of you for all your hard work and especially to Alice for bringing us the wonderful CoylCushion!


I'll be working on links for fabric and embroidery designs. Dawn will add them once I complete the list. If any of you have favorite sites you would like linked, please PM me and I'll add them.

Also, as time permits, I will be adding descriptions for the pictures on the page with the CoylCushions.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I'll be working on links for fabric and embroidery designs. Dawn will add them once I complete the list. If any of you have favorite sites you would like linked, please PM me and I'll add them.
> 
> Also, as time permits, I will be adding descriptions for the pictures on the page with the CoylCushions.


Nice work, Alice and Dawn! So easy to browse and see all of your fabrics, cushions, etc. Keep up the good work! Alice, we hope this will give you more time to be creative and SLEEP!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Nice work, Alice and Dawn! So easy to browse and see all of your fabrics, cushions, etc. Keep up the good work! Alice, we hope this will give you more time to be creative and SLEEP!


What is sleep?

On the serious note, I have started putting a description on the CoylCushion examples. I will do some on the fabrics too so folks know what they are ordering.


----------



## maries

Alice,
You are amazing!    When you said you would try to figure out how to do a removeable/changeable cover, we all had confidence that you could do it.  But what you did exceeded my expectations!  Every detail is perfect.  No bulk at all - you really need to look close to see that the cover can be removed.  I am looking forward to ordering more covers so I can change the look.  I think the CoylCushion should be best new product of the year!

And I do LOVE the fuzzy green phone CC with the yellow leaf.  It is just adoreable.

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marie


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> You are amazing! When you said you would try to figure out how to do a removeable/changeable cover, we all had confidence that you could do it. But what you did exceeded my expectations! Every detail is perfect. No bulk at all - you really need to look close to see that the cover can be removed. I am looking forward to ordering more covers so I can change the look. I think the CoylCushion should be best new product of the year!
> 
> And I do LOVE the fuzzy green phone CC with the yellow leaf. It is just adoreable.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Marie


Thank you Marie... I thought the leaf turned out great. If you want one with gold metallic thread, I can do that too.


----------



## hakimast

I am liking the removable color idea as well


----------



## skyblue

These cushions are very nice!  I need to go back and read the whole thread to find actual dimensions, weight and a side view.  .


----------



## Alice Coyl

The new Order Form is working very well. The ones I have received came through complete with little follow up. Thank you folks for using it.


----------



## Toby

Alice, Ive been playing around with my 2 regular size pillows. I put the fleese pillow on top of the cotton pillow. That seems to be a good height for me when lying down in bed. Would you be able to make one that would have that height? It can be either the regular or the extra large size. I can't purchase them right now. I just wanted to see if you make it with that height in mind. Also, I think I forgot to tell you, all plaid colors would be great. Does plaid come in the fleese material?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Alice, Ive been playing around with my 2 regular size pillows. I put the fleese pillow on top of the cotton pillow. That seems to be a good height for me when lying down in bed. Would you be able to make one that would have that height? It can be either the regular or the extra large size. I can't purchase them right now. I just wanted to see if you make it with that height in mind. Also, I think I forgot to tell you, all plaid colors would be great. Does plaid come in the fleese material?


If you need more height then you would probably want to get the oversized one. I can add one inch to the regular one if folks would like it taller or I can add more pellets to make the platform where the Kindle sits higher. Just let me know when you order. I have to stick with a standard pattern size so when the covers are ordered, they will fit the base it is to cover. If I start changing patterns now, it would be hard for everyone to keep track of what they had already ordered. As far as plaid in fleece, I haven't seen any. I won't be buying any but if you see a pattern you like, you could have it sent to me to make up for you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this CoylCushion with a removable cover.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> I just mailed this CoylCushion with a removable cover.
> 
> Click to enlarge


This one is mine! My other one is on its way to Iraq. Now that I'll have one with a removable cover, I've got a list of fabrics going! I may end up doing a weekly swap out of covers once it's all said and done...


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> This one is mine! My other one is on its way to Iraq. Now that I'll have one with a removable cover, I've got a list of fabrics going! I may end up doing a weekly swap out of covers once it's all said and done...


I bought some beautiful poinsettia fabric yesterday. I'm anxious to sew it up. I'm ready to start sewing Christmas covers...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Toby

Thanks Alice for the suggestions. Makes sense.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a regular size CoylCushion made from one of the panels from the fabric Michael Miller French Journal Collection Bleu Paris Blue. This was the first CoylCushion I have made from this beautiful fabric.
 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> This is a regular size CoylCushion made from one of the panels from the fabric Michael Miller French Journal Collection Bleu Paris Blue. This was the first CoylCushion I have made from this beautiful fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge


That is beautiful. Looks like it would be trickier fabric to work with to get the design placement right for the CoylCushion or whatever else you make with it. One of the reasons I don't try making things myself.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> That is beautiful. Looks like it would be trickier fabric to work with to get the design placement right for the CoylCushion or whatever else you make with it. One of the reasons I don't try making things myself.


The problem with this kind of fabric is that so much is wasted trying to get the scene in the center. The wolf fabric I have is the same way. That is the problem with ordering fabric on the internet. I never really know what I am getting until it arrives. This fabric is meant to be cut in 12" squares to be made into a wall hanging quilt. The wolf material goes with 5 other materials to make a queen size quilt. Again so much is wasted because of the way the fabric is printed. The end result is beautiful. I donate my leftover pieces to a church group that makes quilts for the elderly and sick children.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> The problem with this kind of fabric is that so much is wasted trying to get the scene in the center. The wolf fabric I have is the same way. That is the problem with ordering fabric on the internet. I never really know what I am getting until it arrives. This fabric is meant to be cut in 12" squares to be made into a wall hanging quilt. The wolf material goes with 5 other materials to make a queen size quilt. Again so much is wasted because of the way the fabric is printed. The end result is beautiful. I donate my leftover pieces to a church group that makes quilts for the elderly and sick children.


I can imagine it does and takes a lot of planning to get the pattern in the right place. I'm sure I would have a headless bird so really appreciate the talent and creativity it takes for things like this.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A phone cushion out of a very large zebra print. This is a canvas type material.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> A phone cushion out of a very large zebra print. This is a canvas type material.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a removable cover with material provided by the customer. Picture posted with permission. Fabric from Hobby Lobby.
 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here is the perfect fabric for a CoylCushion removable cover. Its called "Timeless Treasures Playing Cards".

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have a regular size faux leather suede CoylCushion with a small defect in the fabric on the bottom of the cushion that I am offering at a discounted price. It is a small area the size of an eraser on a pencil where the suede was defective. If anyone would like to buy it for $12.00, let me know. The defect is not noticeable because it is on the bottom.

 Click to enlarge

Sold...


----------



## PurpleShell

The Purple removable CoylCushion posted above is mine.  I hope it gets delivered today.  Alice did such a nice job with the fabric I sent her.


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> I have a regular size faux leather suede CoylCushion with a small defect in the fabric on the bottom of the cushion that I am offering at a discounted price. It is a small area the size of an eraser on a pencil where the suede was defective. If anyone would like to buy it for $12.00, let me know. The defect is not noticeable because it is on the bottom.


PM sent...


----------



## maries

PurpleShell said:


> The Purple removable CoylCushion posted above is mine. I hope it gets delivered today. Alice did such a nice job with the fabric I sent her.


Do your puppies have bandanas that match your soon to arrive CoylCushion?


----------



## skyblue

So no dimensions or additional photos (side view) are available?


----------



## PurpleShell

maries - the pattern on my puppies bandannas is not the same as my CoylCushion.  Their's has circles with different shades of purple.  My CoylCushion has triangles with purples and grays.


----------



## Alice Coyl

skyblue said:


> So no dimensions or additional photos (side view) are available?


I don't have any CoylCushions available to take the measurements or side photos. My orders are mailed as soon as I make them up. The pictures I post are the ones I send to my customers. What I can do is ask the folks here to post pictures of their CoylCushions from the side and give some measurements. It might take a few orders but I will make note of your request and measure the different sizes and post that information along with a side photo for you to see.

Do you have a device in mind? Give me the dimensions and I will let you know which CoylCushion will fit the best.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I took some pictures of my Coyl Cushion, side and back views, with a ruler in the picture, it's a little hard to see, but I think you can tell the size. I left the pictures large so you can see the numbers on the ruler. Would be better with a wooden ruler but I don't seem to have one in the house.

*Back, vertical:*








*Back, horizontal:*








*Side view:*


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks Patricia.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Alice* and *Patricia*! I am a very visual person and that helps a lot! I would love to find some cool fabric for one of these!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Skyblue - it's EASY to find cool fabric.  My problem is knowing when to stop!  When you have time to browse, take a look at Fabric.com.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Skyblue - it's EASY to find cool fabric. My problem is knowing when to stop! When you have time to browse, take a look at Fabric.com.


I'm working on putting together some sites to make a link on my web page. If anyone has some suggestions, please list them and I'll include the links. Your local Walmart or Joann's have great fabrics. Remember to use 100% cotton for the best results.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, be sure to include eQuilter.com.  I've found lots of nice fabrics there.


----------



## Alice Coyl

For those of you who wonder what I do with all of the remnants from your CoylCushion purchases, I am donating them to a local quilting group. Here is a list of the projects they sponsor with their quilts.

http://thehousequiltproject.blogspot.com/2011/05/dash-2-design.html
http://www.projectlinus-madison.org/
http://lwr.org/site/c.dmJXKiOYJgI6G/b.7521985/k.9656/Mission_Quilts.htm

I will be cleaning out the fabrics that are not being ordered from my web site and donating them to the group for their projects. If anyone is interested in sending fabrics to support this wonderful group of women, please PM me for information.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Two more beautiful CoylCushions being shipped to Hong Kong today.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That second one is very unusual fabric.  Is that something you had on hand?


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That second one is very unusual fabric. Is that something you had on hand?


That's the "Stargazer" fabric from fabric.com. It has been very popular. Every cut is different until the pattern is repeated.

This is another cut from the fabric:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> Two more beautiful CoylCushions being shipped to Hong Kong today.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Click to enlarge


I am so lookingmforward to get them. The Stargazer CoylCushion is for Mr. Manou - he'll love it


----------



## skyblue

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Skyblue - it's EASY to find cool fabric. My problem is knowing when to stop! When you have time to browse, take a look at Fabric.com.


*SWEET! *Thanks, *Patricia*!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, be sure to include eQuilter.com. I've found lots of nice fabrics there.


Thanks for the tip. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Great news. Dawn has added some fabric and embroidery links to my web site along with some changes that will make it easier to navigate around the site. She has done a very good job and I really appreciate all the work she has put into it. Thank you Dawn...

I've removed many of the fabrics that folks were not interested in and will donate them to my friend's quilting group for their projects I mentioned earlier. You may notice missing numbers where the fabrics were removed. I may remove some more as I go through my inventory and eventually re-number the fabrics I kept. As I receive new fabrics, I will fill in some of the missing numbers.

The new Order Form is working very well. Thanks to everyone who has used it. It is so easy now to know exactly what folks would like. 

If anyone has suggestions for improvements of the CoylCushions or the web site, please let me know.


----------



## PurpleShell

Well my purple CoylCushion was delivered Wednesday.  I love it.  Alice does such great work.  I have been totally happy with all 3 of the CoylCushions Alice has made me so far.  My most recent one is a base with removable purple cover.  I see more removable covers in my future.  Thanks again Alice for all your hard work. - Shelley


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> Well my purple CoylCushion was delivered Wednesday. I love it. Alice does such great work. I have been totally happy with all 3 of the CoylCushions Alice has made me so far. My most recent one is a base with removable purple cover. I see more removable covers in my future. Thanks again Alice for all your hard work. - Shelley


Your're welcome. I am so glad the removable cover worked out for you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Oversized width...

 Click to enlarge

Oversized height...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Good job, Alice, those look better than my pictures with the see-through ruler!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Good job, Alice, those look better than my pictures with the see-through ruler!


Thanks. I'll post a regular size when I make one up.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received this cute "Sleepy Owl" fabric from Hobby Lobby. I think it will make a really nice CoylCushion.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

My web site "Links" page is complete. There are many locations to choose your fabric and embroidery designs from.
Take a look: http://coylscustomcreations.com/links.htm


----------



## Alice Coyl

I had to re-number my CoylCushions in my web site. If you click on a picture and get an error, it is because it has been re-numbered. I am trying to restore the pictures in my links to the new number. I'm sorry but I cannot restore those in a reply. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I've restored pictures back to page 24 and will keep restoring as I find time. I think this might be the final change on my web site until something new comes up.

What would you folks think of a page on my web site where I post covers that are already made up? They would be pictured on a base so you could see what they look like. I could also offer the base on that page if anyone wanted one.
I cannot make up CoylCushions ready to ship because I have no place to store them. But, covers are easy to store. I would only be able to make them as time permits between filling regular orders so the page would start out slowly.
If you see a cover you want, fill out the Order Form and I'll ship it. I will list the number of covers available under the picture. This is only a concept so I'm asking for your opinions.  Thanks...


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just placed an order for these fabrics. Get your order in early as fabric is limited:

8 CoylCushions or Covers will be available:
 Click to enlarge

4 CoylCushions or Covers will be available:
 Click to enlarge

4 CoylCushions or Covers will be available:
 Click to enlarge

3 CoylCushions or Covers will be available:
 Click to enlarge

This fabric is not limited. It is already in stock #023.
 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

CoylCushion in "Ultra Suede".

 Click to enlarge


----------



## kuklachica

I like the "ultra suede"! Are there other colors besides purple? I may need to get another one for the couch (I use the first one in bed). I love it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> I like the "ultra suede"! Are there other colors besides purple? I may need to get another one for the couch (I use the first one in bed). I love it!


I have blue "super suede". My local fabric store has lots of colors but I only picked up a couple. This is a correction. I originally thought the fabric was "ultra suede"...my apologies to everyone.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## kuklachica

Did they have any others with the pattern like the purple one? I love that! But maybe in a olive green type color, or even brown?


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> Did they have any others with the pattern like the purple one? I love that! But maybe in a olive green type color, or even brown?


I'll look the next time I'm at the fabric store. Fabrics come and go and I never know what they will have week to week.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> CoylCushion in "Ultra Suede".
> 
> Click to enlarge


Alice, this one is beautiful!!

And regarding your question about posting some completed cushions on your web site, I think that's a good idea.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> CoylCushion in "Ultra Suede".
> 
> Click to enlarge


I think I see my name all over this! WOW! Gorgeous! So, is that a regular size? And, without the removable cover, I assume? So pretty!

Yes, I think we would love to see all of the completed cushions on your web site. Thanks for thinking of that.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yeah, Linda, I immediately thought of you when I saw that one.

Little story.....I went to my daughter's house today for a family get-together and I had taken my little 7" tablet for my granddaughter to play some games on if she wanted to.  I was turning it on for her and looking around, thinking 'man, I wish I'd brought my CoylCushion with me'  -  I miss that thing!


----------



## PurpleShell

I love the purple ultra suede & the Cowboys fabrics.  But I need to wait a little while before I order more covers.  I am glad I got a base so I can just get more covers when I am ready .


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> I think I see my name all over this! WOW! Gorgeous! So, is that a regular size? And, without the removable cover, I assume? So pretty!
> 
> Yes, I think we would love to see all of the completed cushions on your web site. Thanks for thinking of that.


This is a regular CoylCushion. The new page on my site will be covers only for immediate sale. I'm going to try to make up some of the most popular fabrics so folks with bases or without bases can order a base and a cover or a cover only.


----------



## Toby

Sounds like a great idea about your posting of covers separately. Do what works for you.


----------



## caseyf6

Alice Coyl said:


> CoylCushion in "Ultra Suede".
> 
> Click to enlarge


That's mine!  As soon as I saw that fabric, I knew it had to be mine.


----------



## Alice Coyl

caseyf6 said:


> That's mine!  As soon as I saw that fabric, I knew it had to be mine.


Yes, it is yours. I thought everyone on KB would love seeing it.


----------



## BookLady

caseyf6 said:


> That's mine!  As soon as I saw that fabric, I knew it had to be mine.


You have many admirers of your gorgeous CoylCushion! Enjoy!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have a fabric correction to make on #118 and #119 on my web site. I had listed the two fabrics as "Ultra Suede" but when I went to the fabric store today to buy some more, I found that is is not "Ultra Suede" but "Super Suede". It is still a beautiful fabric and makes up into lush CoylCushions. I will be posting the new colors soon.

I did not mean to mis-lead anyone about the fabric. It was an honest mistake and I'm very sorry.

I added six new "Super Suede" colors #074 - #079 on my web site.


----------



## unitbit

Very cool!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

unitbit said:


> Very cool!!


I'm shipping out another one today. I also have the fabric in "Forest Green" if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alice Coyl

New fabric being delivered today by UPS. "Indian Batik Scroll".

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed these beautiful CoylCushions to a customer. She provided the fabric from Joann's.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is an oversized CoylCushion that I just mailed to a customer. This fabric is on my web site. The green flash down the middle of the fabric is due to the flash from the camera.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just added 133 new embroidery designs to my web page. Some of the designs will only fit the oversized CoylCushion. Please ask if the design will fit a regular CoylCushion before making your final decision. I believe I have identified all of the oversized designs and noted the picture.

Since the designs for the oversized CoylCushion have very high stitch counts, these designs will cost more than my normal prices posted on my web site. If you want one of the oversized designs, please ask for a price quote. I have asked Dawn to add a note on my home page about the oversize designs.


----------



## caseyf6

Does anyone else start feeling like it's the night before Christmas when we're expecting one of these cushions?


----------



## candggmom

Yeah! And Alice is Santa Claus!  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Tam

Yes! Eagerly anticipating a new purple supersuede and I am so excited!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this beautiful CoylCushion to a customer. It is oversized with #055 embroidery on Blue Super Suede.

 Click to enlarge

Also mailed - oversized with fabric #058. This will be a support for cookbooks in the kitchen.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Love the blue one, Alice, glad to see someone else picked "my" embroidery design!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love the blue one, Alice, glad to see someone else picked "my" embroidery design!


She called it "Patricia's Garden" so I'm sure you influenced her.


----------



## Patricia

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love the blue one, Alice, glad to see someone else picked "my" embroidery design!


It was me, Patricia. I had to have one to go with my skin!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia said:


> It was me, Patricia. I had to have one to go with my skin!!


It's in the mail...so beautiful...you'll love it.


----------



## Patricia

It looks absolutely beautiful, Alice...I can't wait to get it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Patricia said:


> It was me, Patricia. I had to have one to go with my skin!!


OK, that makes sense! Alice put that on a sleeve for me, then I have a pink Coyl Cushion with that on it. You're right, it matches our skin, love it!


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> Also mailed - oversized with fabric #058. This will be a support for cookbooks in the kitchen.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Click to enlarge


It's gorgeous - but then, I'm hardly objective as it's mine - can't wait to get it 

Thank you Alice, it's exactly what I wanted and as I imagined it - as ever, you made it happen, and it's been a real pleasure!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Neo said:


> It's gorgeous - but then, I'm hardly objective as it's mine - can't wait to get it
> 
> Thank you Alice, it's exactly what I wanted and as I imagined it - as ever, you made it happen, and it's been a real pleasure!


Thank you...


----------



## Alice Coyl

This "Dallas Cowboys" CoylCushion was just mailed out to a customer.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Very nice, Alice!  I see that one is from fleece.  I know in the winter time Hancock's always has a lot of that NFL fleece, and I think it's usually 60" wide.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Very nice, Alice! I see that one is from fleece. I know in the winter time Hancock's always has a lot of that NFL fleece, and I think it's usually 60" wide.


I'll check them out. Thanks. Unfortunately, I can only get one oversized cushion out of this 60" wide fabric since it is printed directly in the center. The print is so large. I can one more regular size out of it if it is cut correctly. But, this piece didn't give me but one really good cut.


----------



## maries

Alice,
How much fabric do you need for a phone size CoylCushion?  I'm thinking of what I want to do next for reader covers but have some fabric perfect for a phone size one too that I want to send.    All is 100% cotton quilting weight.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> How much fabric do you need for a phone size CoylCushion? I'm thinking of what I want to do next for reader covers but have some fabric perfect for a phone size one too that I want to send. All is 100% cotton quilting weight.


Maries, I need 10" H and 18" W. The 10" H is with the grain of the fabric.


----------



## Sharon Red

Alice Coyl said:


> This "Dallas Cowboys" CoylCushion was just mailed out to a customer.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Very nice Alice!!


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Maries, I need 10" H and 18" W. The 10" H is with the grain of the fabric.


Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## BTackitt

Alice Coyl said:


> This "Dallas Cowboys" CoylCushion was just mailed out to a customer.
> 
> Click to enlarge


This one is for my DH's IPad (50th Birthday gift!). Thank you Alice! It is gorgeous! As a note, because the Dallas Cowboys Star is so distinctive, 99% of the fans I know would be fine if it were featured instead of the actual name. So if the fleece has enough stars on it, you might get the normal 4 per yard. Just a thought.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BTackitt said:


> This one is for my DH's IPad (50th Birthday gift!). Thank you Alice! It is gorgeous! As a note, because the Dallas Cowboys Star is so distinctive, 99% of the fans I know would be fine if it were featured instead of the actual name. So if the fleece has enough stars on it, you might get the normal 4 per yard. Just a thought.


I'll see what is left to work with. I was also thinking of embroidering "Dallas Cowboys" on the fleece. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Book Owl embroideried on purple gabardine. Picture is slightly more purple than the fabric itself. This is a regular size CoylCushion that was mailed this afternoon.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PurpleShell

Love the purple with the owl.  Maybe my next cover for my regular base should be something similar.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> Love the purple with the owl. Maybe my next cover for my regular base should be something similar.


Gabardine is a really nice soft fabric and so easy to embroidery on. It would make a really nice removable cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Very nice, Alice! I see that one is from fleece. I know in the winter time Hancock's always has a lot of that NFL fleece, and I think it's usually 60" wide.


I just read Hancock's policy regarding NFL fleece. It is to be used for personal use only, limited to 3 teams per order, and no product can be made with the fabric and re-sold.

However, if someone buys the fabric and sends it to me to make them a CoylCushion, it is their personal fabric and I am not selling the fabric to them. I'm only charging for the pellets and the labor to put it together. So, if anyone wants an NFL team CoylCushion, you will need to send me the fabric so I will not be violating the NFL league's rules.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That's interesting, Alice.  I never thought of that.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I just read Hancock's policy regarding NFL fleece. It is to be used for personal use only, limited to 3 teams per order, and no product can be made with the fabric and re-sold.
> 
> However, if someone buys the fabric and sends it to me to make them a CoylCushion, it is their personal fabric and I am not selling the fabric to them. I'm only charging for the pellets and the labor to put it together. So, if anyone wants an NFL team CoylCushion, you will need to send me the fabric so I will not be violating the NFL league's rules.


Wow! That is interesting. Good thing I already bought some Green Bay Packer fabric!

Although I see a lot of Etsy sellers that sell things with NFL fabric. Maybe they just never read the policy. NFL licenses the fabric though and would get there money from that so it might be that they don't worry about small homemade operations.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Wow! That is interesting. Good thing I already bought some Green Bay Packer fabric!
> 
> Although I see a lot of Etsy sellers that sell things with NFL fabric. Maybe they just never read the policy. NFL licenses the fabric though and would get there money from that so it might be that they don't worry about small homemade operations.


I still have some Dallas, Colts and Steeler fleece that I am going to make up into CoylCushions and phone cushions. If the big guys come after me for 3 yards of fabric being made into CoylCushions, well.......


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

We'll bail you out, Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> We'll bail you out, Alice!


Thanks Patricia...


----------



## Alice Coyl

I'm working on covers and phone cushions that will be available for immediate sale. Pictures will be posted on my web site after I get a few made up. Discounts will be given on phone cushions if bought with the matching cover. For example: a regular CoylCushion will be $19.50 and matching phone cushion will be $10 (normally $13.50) or free if two regular CoylCushions are purchased. I will also offer the base cushion on the same page. The discounts are limited to stock on hand on my "for immediate sale" web page.

I have limited amounts of the fabrics I am using so they are not all posted on my web fabric page. I am thinking these covers would be good Christmas gifts for friends and family. I'm also going to post a couple of Christmas covers. 

There will often be only one cover per fabric so I will list on the item the price and the number of covers or phone cushions available. Once you decide which one you want, go to the Order Form and fill in the # of the cover or phone cushion you would like and send me your order. It will be a first come basis. I will respond as soon as possible.


----------



## MDB

I recently "upgraded" my original CoylCushion to one with the removable cover and found some slight differences I thought I would share, especially if you are trying to decide which size to order for a tablet. The first cushions I bought (1 fleece and 1 cotton) held both my K3 and iPad perfectly. I didn't think there was a need for the oversized for my iPad as it sank into the CoylCushion and was held there rather securely. When I received my regular sized CoylCushion with removable cover, I noticed immediately that my iPad didn't sink in like with the other two and sat more on top. My first thought was the new cushion had more pellets, but after discussing it with Alice, she told me it was due to the new cushion having two layers of fabric (that makes sense). So, going from a regular cushion to a removable cushion, I noticed more "support," which is not a bad thing, but it did make my iPad just a bit wobblier when I would use the touchscreen.

Well, I did want an oversized anyway for textbooks, so I told Alice I would try all three - 1 regular, 1 regular with cover, and 1 oversized with cover. I received my oversized CoylCushion this past week, and it is noticeably larger that the regular size. It still has that firmness that the dual layers of fabric lend to the cushion (again, not a bad thing for me), but my iPad is held more firmly in place with the oversized. When I use the iPad to watch Netflix, for instance, either size works just fine for me, but when I want to type or play games, I am finding I enjoy the larger cushion. It seems more stable, and it holds the iPad just a bit higher than the regular size, which is good for my neck strain.

I am loving each of my CoylCushions and like that I can switch them out depending on my mood and what I am going to be doing.

Here are a few pictures of my CoylCushions (I think I'm about ready for an intervention ): (the brown suede cover is the regular size, the navy crushed velvet is the oversized w/removable cover, and the last one is the regular size w/removable cover)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks for all the pictures and the informative review.  I got one of the bases and the removable covers, and I also had told Alice that it felt "stiffer" than the regular ones.  But I love all of them!


----------



## MDB

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks for all the pictures and the informative review. I got one of the bases and the removable covers, and I also had told Alice that it felt "stiffer" than the regular ones. But I love all of them!


Exactly! I love each of them and wouldn't trade them. What I like is I can choose the larger size when I want more stability and the smaller size when I don't want it to appear so bulky.


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Exactly! I love each of them and wouldn't trade them. What I like is I can choose the larger size when I want more stability and the smaller size when I don't want it to appear so bulky.


Thanks for the great review. Would you recommend fewer pellets in the bases? That would make your base with the removable cover less firm. It is easy enough to adjust the firmness if needed. Patricia mentioned the firmness too. I am wondering how others who have ordered the bases and covers feel about the firmness...maybe they could give some suggestions or recommendations.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks for the great review. Would you recommend fewer pellets in the bases? That would make your base with the removable cover less firm. It is easy enough to adjust the firmness if needed. Patricia mentioned the firmness too. I am wondering how others who have ordered the bases and covers feel about the firmness...maybe they could give some suggestions or recommendations.


I noticed the firmness, too, but thought it was due to the different size and different fabric. The firmness is not necessarily a bad thing, just different. Because I have not sewn in years, I really have no recommendations at all; wouldn't know where to start. Would be interested to hear what others have to say or recommend. I do think it holds my Kindle a bit higher, and, for me, that is great! Less neck strain. No complaints, Alice, just observations.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> I noticed the firmness, too, but thought it was due to the different size and different fabric. The firmness is not necessarily a bad thing, just different. Because I have not sewn in years, I really have no recommendations at all; wouldn't know where to start. Would be interested to hear what others have to say or recommend. I do think it holds my Kindle a bit higher, and, for me, that is great! Less neck strain. No complaints, Alice, just observations.


Some have said the regular CoylCushion is too loose and needs more pellets and others ask me not to add more. I guess the best way is to ask if they want a firmer cushion or a less firm one. From my end, it is hard to know what everyone would want. Perhaps I'll make one of each size with less pellets and see how they work out.


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks for the great review. Would you recommend fewer pellets in the bases? That would make your base with the removable cover less firm. It is easy enough to adjust the firmness if needed. Patricia mentioned the firmness too. I am wondering how others who have ordered the bases and covers feel about the firmness...maybe they could give some suggestions or recommendations.


Would I recommend fewer pellets? Not necessarily. I like the firmness of the pellets as they are, but I can see where some may prefer it looser. The oversize fits the iPad perfectly with no shifting around. Now, for someone who only wants one cushion (unlike me), I think the ordering option would be a nice solution. Perhaps: normal, less fill, more fill. Just like BookLady says: it's not bad, just different. If I had to order again, I like the fill of the removable cover cushion - but that's just me.


----------



## caseyf6

Ooh...that navy crushed velvet looks delicious...

By the way, Alice, I thought I'd let you know about my nightly treat.  I've been reading my Kindle nightly, and the Coylcushion props the Kindle up PERFECTLY for reading when I'm on a big pile of cushions.  It is so lovely, and relaxing, and no more crick in my neck.    THANK YOU!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

caseyf6 said:



> Ooh...that navy crushed velvet looks delicious...
> 
> By the way, Alice, I thought I'd let you know about my nightly treat. I've been reading my Kindle nightly, and the Coylcushion props the Kindle up PERFECTLY for reading when I'm on a big pile of cushions. It is so lovely, and relaxing, and no more crick in my neck.  THANK YOU!!


Thanks...and the Navy Crushed Velvet is very nice.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I took a few stitches loose and squeezed out some of the pellets, that made it a little softer.  (Also got those darn little pellets everywhere again!)


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, I took a few stitches loose and squeezed out some of the pellets, that made it a little softer. (Also got those darn little pellets everywhere again!)


How much did you take out? About a cup?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yes Alice, it was about a cup.  I didn't measure it but I just went and looked, it looks like about a cup.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yes Alice, it was about a cup. I didn't measure it but I just went and looked, it looks like about a cup.


Thanks...I'll make up a new base and see how it works.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received my order for Colts fleece, Steeler fleece and Dragonflies. I updated my web site with the number of covers available. After the fleece is gone, customers will need to send me their fabric to comply with NFL rules.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Mailed today...

Steeler fleece phone cushions...

 Click to enlarge

Oversized black super suede...

 Click to enlarge

Regular size purple gabardine with embroidery...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Tam

Those are my Steeler phone cushions - I was going to give them at Christmas but now I know I won't be able to wait that long. I plan to let my recipients (and me!) enjoy them for the whole football season!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Beautiful, Alice!  And Tam, I'm the same way, if I buy Christmas gifts too early I can't wait to give them


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Beautiful, Alice! And Tam, I'm the same way, if I buy Christmas gifts too early I can't wait to give them


Thanks...


----------



## Alice Coyl

I'm interested in seeing where my customers found out about my CoylCushion so Dawn added a comment section on my Order Form asking where the person ordering found out about my CoylCushion. I'll keep the comments and will let all of you know if most of the orders come from KB members.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just posted my first cushion cover for sale on my web site. I have almost 40 covers cut out and will be posting as I sew them up. I have mostly regular but some oversized that I will be making. Due to popular demand, I will reduce the number of pellets in the bases so they are not as firm as the first bases were. If anyone wants a firm base, they can let me know on their Order Form.

This matches the Kindle bag made by Patricia. They would make a great set. 
 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Regular size CoylCushion cover and phone cushion. Holiday fabric. For sale on my web site. I'll be offering an oversized one too as soon as I get it made up.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Sharon Red

Alice Coyl said:


> Regular size CoylCushion cover and phone cushion. Holiday fabric. For sale on my web site. I'll be offering an oversized one too as soon as I get it made up.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Click to enlarge


SO cute !!


----------



## maries

All of these turned out so nice.    

I love both the reader size and the phone size.  My green phone one with the yellow leaf is my current fav of my phone ones.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Oversized CoylCushion cover. Holiday fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Sleepy Owl cover and phone cushion available for immediate sale on my web site.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> Two more beautiful CoylCushions being shipped to Hong Kong today.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Click to enlarge


Shipping took a bit longer than last time - my CoylCushions arrived yesterday. Thank you Alice, they are absolutely wonderful


----------



## Alice Coyl

manou said:


> Shipping took a bit longer than last time - my CoylCushions arrived yesterday. Thank you Alice, they are absolutely wonderful


Thank you. I have more of the fuschia fabric just in case you get the urge...


----------



## Alice Coyl

For you card sharks...here is a removable cover and matching phone cushion. This is the same fabric that Patricia used for her Kindle bags. They would make a good set...

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I love that playing-card fabric, I think that looks SO good made up into the cushion!  I hope others like it as much as I do.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, I love that playing-card fabric, I think that looks SO good made up into the cushion! I hope others like it as much as I do.


Thanks. Why don't you post your Kindle bag picture here so folks can see how well the CoylCushion and your Kindle bag go together...


----------



## Alice Coyl

New removable cover and base for a KB member. Embroidery on green fleece.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> New removable cover and base for a KB member. Embroidery on green fleece.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Alice - I love it! Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice - I love it! Thanks.


You're welcome. It is so soft and snuggly for the cool days ahead.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Another beautiful CoylCushion mailed to Hong Kong.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> Another beautiful CoylCushion mailed to Hong Kong.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Can't wait to get it


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Another beautiful CoylCushion mailed to Hong Kong.
> 
> Click to enlarge


It's stunning.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Its not too early to start thinking about your Christmas/Holiday gifts now. Don't wait until the last minute. A CoylCushion and/or base and cover would make the perfect gift for that special person who has a Kindle.


----------



## Lilith

I know this is Kindle Boards and all, but don't hesitate to buy this as a gift for other uses - I have a beautiful oversized CoylCushion that Alice made for my mom (the cats in the library fabric) and she reads hardback books from the library (although she may be getting a Kindle for Christmas   ).

I've seen pictures and read posts about using a CoylCushion for iPads, other tablets, cookbooks, hardback textbooks, phones, etc.  So they have lots of uses!

The workmanship, fast shipping and personal customer service from Alice are second to none - I highly recommend contacting her if you have any questions about fabric, embroidery, size of cushion, etc.  She is a pleasure to work with and is very customer-oriented.

Lilith

PS- Alice, my mom's b'day is Weds. - I will let you know her reaction to the CoylCushion after that.  I think she is going to love it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lilith said:


> I know this is Kindle Boards and all, but don't hesitate to buy this as a gift for other uses - I have a beautiful oversized CoylCushion that Alice made for my mom (the cats in the library fabric) and she reads hardback books from the library (although she may be getting a Kindle for Christmas  ).
> 
> I've seen pictures and read posts about using a CoylCushion for iPads, other tablets, cookbooks, hardback textbooks, phones, etc. So they have lots of uses!
> 
> The workmanship, fast shipping and personal customer service from Alice are second to none - I highly recommend contacting her if you have any questions about fabric, embroidery, size of cushion, etc. She is a pleasure to work with and is very customer-oriented.
> 
> Lilith
> 
> PS- Alice, my mom's b'day is Weds. - I will let you know her reaction to the CoylCushion after that. I think she is going to love it!


Wish your mom a "Happy Birthday" from me too...


----------



## Alice Coyl

As many of you requested, I'm working on labels for my CoylCushion. I can either print them myself or order them on the internet. I've contacted several label companies for quotes and I am experimenting with printing my own. So, soon I will have a label to sew on the bottom or back of the CoylCushion. Labels from many companies are cost prohibitive. I don't want to raise my prices to include a label so I will do it the most cost effective way I can.


----------



## maries

Lilith said:


> I know this is Kindle Boards and all, but don't hesitate to buy this as a gift for other uses - I have a beautiful oversized CoylCushion that Alice made for my mom (the cats in the library fabric) and she reads hardback books from the library (although she may be getting a Kindle for Christmas  ).
> 
> I've seen pictures and read posts about using a CoylCushion for iPads, other tablets, cookbooks, hardback textbooks, phones, etc. So they have lots of uses!
> 
> The workmanship, fast shipping and personal customer service from Alice are second to none - I highly recommend contacting her if you have any questions about fabric, embroidery, size of cushion, etc. She is a pleasure to work with and is very customer-oriented.
> 
> Lilith
> 
> PS- Alice, my mom's b'day is Weds. - I will let you know her reaction to the CoylCushion after that. I think she is going to love it!


It is a nice and very unique gift. Can't wait to hear what she thinks.


----------



## BTackitt

Alice Coyl said:


> This "Dallas Cowboys" CoylCushion was just mailed out to a customer.
> 
> Click to enlarge


So yesterday was my Dh's 50th B-day. He loves this cushion Alice. But not for his iPad, he used it as a PILLOW while sitting on the couch watching TV last night. He had a headache, and said that it fit the back of his neck perfectly.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BTackitt said:


> So yesterday was my Dh's 50th B-day. He loves this cushion Alice. But not for his iPad, he used it as a PILLOW while sitting on the couch watching TV last night. He had a headache, and said that it fit the back of his neck perfectly.


The CoylCushion has many uses. I'm glad he liked it.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> New removable cover and base for a KB member. Embroidery on green fleece.
> 
> Click to enlarge


My cover and base arrived yesterday and I used it last night. Just perfect plus soft. I love the embroidery design too.

Thanks Alice!


----------



## Tam

We spent the weekend visiting my daughter, and gave her and her boyfriend each a Steelers phone cushion. They were thrilled! I brought along my purple supersuede Coylcushion for her to use with her new iPad  and she was REALLY happy!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> My cover and base arrived yesterday and I used it last night. Just perfect plus soft. I love the embroidery design too.
> 
> Thanks Alice!


Thanks Maries...


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> We spent the weekend visiting my daughter, and gave her and her boyfriend each a Steelers phone cushion. They were thrilled! I brought along my purple supersuede Coylcushion for her to use with her new iPad and she was REALLY happy!


I'm glad everybody liked their CoylCushions.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This cute owl fabric CoylCushion is being mailed out today to one of my Canadian customers. She had the fabric sent to me from an etsy site.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## candyisdandy

Alice Coyl said:


> This cute owl fabric CoylCushion is being mailed out today to one of my Canadian customers. She had the fabric sent to me from an etsy site.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Alice, it looks adorable - I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## candyisdandy

Great idea Alice!  The fact that you have 33 pages on your previous thread is a testament to the success of the CoylCushion  .  I have read so much about it that I can't wait to receive mine and try it out for myself. 

I am planning on using it while lying down in bed, resting on my chest; has anyone else tried this?  Does it work well?  I also like to read while I'm eating, so I think this will be great.  I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of how other people are using their CoylCushions!


----------



## maries

I'm glad you will keep posting pics of the ones you make.  I love seeing the different ideas people come up with.

Thanks.


----------



## candggmom

I love that I can put my K3 a little cockeyed on the pillow and when I lie on my side to read, I can see it perfectly without holding it!  Does that make sense?  It really does work!  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Toby

I read in bed with the pillow on my chest. I love both of them & planning to buy lots more.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks everybody. Its good to know how folks use the CoylCushion. Please post some pictures too.

I just sent the order for labels that can be sewn on the bottom of the CoylCushion, and Google and Yahoo search engines have been linked to the CoylCushion.

July and August orders were awesome.  I'm sure the holidays will being many more.


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks everybody. Its good to know how folks use the CoylCushion. Please post some pictures too.
> 
> I just sent the order for labels that can be sewn on the bottom of the CoylCushion, and Google and Yahoo search engines have been linked to the CoylCushion.
> 
> July and August orders were awesome. I'm sure the holidays will being many more.


I am very happy you hear that you succeeded getting your labels


----------



## Alice Coyl

manou said:


> I am very happy you hear that you succeeded getting your labels


Thank you. I know they will work fine. I plan on sewing them on the bottom of the CoylCushion on all four sides. That way, they will be permanent.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Reminder to everyone. You can send me your fabric and I will give a fabric credit toward your CoylCushion purchase. Also, if you want to make your own removable covers, rip-nylon bases can be ordered. Just indicate "base only" on your Order Form on my web site. 

If you want an embroidery on material you provide, extra fabric will be required. Not all fabrics can be embroideried so email me if you have any questions at [email protected]


----------



## Alice Coyl

I've ordered a tablet computer for myself and it should arrive  It is being shipped from Tennessee and per FedEx, is being held up by remnants of Hurricane Irene...flooding, road closures, etc. It was supposed to arrive tomorrow but now, who knows when it will arrive.

So, I decided to make myself an oversized removable CoylCushion cover with an elaborate embroidery for my new tablet computer. I'll post pictures here when it is finished.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I've ordered a tablet computer for myself and it should arrive  It is being shipped from Tennessee and per FedEx, is being held up by remnants of Hurricane Irene...flooding, road closures, etc. It was supposed to arrive tomorrow but now, who knows when it will arrive.
> 
> So, I decided to make myself an oversized removable CoylCushion cover with an elaborate embroidery for my new tablet computer. I'll post pictures here when it is finished.


Congratulations on buying a tablet. I haven't taken that leap yet but between my kindle and iphone I am not sure how much I would use one. I can't wait to see what CoylCushion you make for yourself!


----------



## PurpleShell

Alice,

I wanted to let you know that I was finally able to get my Mom’s Blue CoylCushion to her over Labor Day weekend.  She had a fit over it.  She said “This will work perfect for days when my hands shake so bad I can hardly read my books.”  She said now she has to find a bigger bag to take to doctors appointments so she has room for her CoyloCushion, book, and my dad’s book as well.  

Thanks again for all the hard work you put into each of the CoylCushions you make.  

Shelley


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> Alice,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I was finally able to get my Mom's Blue CoylCushion to her over Labor Day weekend. She had a fit over it. She said "This will work perfect for days when my hands shake so bad I can hardly read my books." She said now she has to find a bigger bag to take to doctors appointments so she has room for her CoyloCushion, book, and my dad's book as well.
> 
> Thanks again for all the hard work you put into each of the CoylCushions you make.
> 
> Shelley


Oh, I am so glad your mom liked her CoylCushion. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Toby

Congrates Alice! Please share which Tablet you ordered & when it finally arrives, how you like it. You must be on pins & needles. Please show us your pillow/cover I'll have to visit your site soon, so I can pick out more pillows.


----------



## caseyf6

One kind of funny thing:  My cats think the cushion is a toy (or an enemy?).  Every time I put it on the night table, they knock it down and I find it a foot or two away.  They just like knocking it down.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is the computer tablet that I ordered from Amazon.com...

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XZL980


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> This is the computer tablet that I ordered from Amazon.com...
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XZL980


Very nice!


----------



## DGFall

Alice, I find that when I read my Kindle I cross my legs and balance the kindle, with the cover folded back, on my leg. When that becomes uncomfortable I uncross, and cross my other leg.  In looking at your cushions I see them resting on tables not on laps. How do they work on laps? It is strange because I don't remember having this problem with books. Probably because you have to hold them in your hands to keep them open. The kindle however is a whole new kind of reading experience, requiring, for me at least, a new reading position. Also the cushion looks like it might be a little unwieldy to take to, say a starbucks. Maybe something more portable? Am I being too picky? I love your website by the way.


----------



## maries

DGFall said:


> Alice, I find that when I read my Kindle I cross my legs and balance the kindle, with the cover folded back, on my leg. When that becomes uncomfortable I uncross, and cross my other leg. In looking at your cushions I see them resting on tables not on laps. How do they work on laps? It is strange because I don't remember having this problem with books. Probably because you have to hold them in your hands to keep them open. The kindle however is a whole new kind of reading experience, requiring, for me at least, a new reading position. Also the cushion looks like it might be a little unwieldy to take to, say a starbucks. Maybe something more portable? Am I being too picky? I love your website by the way.


On pg 12 someone took a pic using it on their lap. I use mine on my lap and on a hard surface - or at work on the pile of papers accumulating on my desk.  If you have a tote bag it would work to carry it around. It is very light. I had a wood one that comes apart that I was using. It is heavier and wouldn't save that much space. Maybe for trips to Starbucks you could use a cover with an attached stand if you want to minimize what you carry. I love my CoylCushions though.


----------



## Alice Coyl

DGFall said:


> Alice, I find that when I read my Kindle I cross my legs and balance the kindle, with the cover folded back, on my leg. When that becomes uncomfortable I uncross, and cross my other leg. In looking at your cushions I see them resting on tables not on laps. How do they work on laps? It is strange because I don't remember having this problem with books. Probably because you have to hold them in your hands to keep them open. The kindle however is a whole new kind of reading experience, requiring, for me at least, a new reading position. Also the cushion looks like it might be a little unwieldy to take to, say a starbucks. Maybe something more portable? Am I being too picky? I love your website by the way.


Most of my customers have said they can use their CoylCushions in many different positions and everywhere they go. I personally use mine on my lap while reading on my Kindle. I do have a small version (the original CoylCushion) that I still have the pattern for. Customers order that for putting in bags and totes (great for taking to Starbucks). It fits the Kindle in the Lighted Case or without a case. The Oberon fits better in the regular size cushion. I usually end up taking mine out of my Oberon to read because I attach the Simple Light that you see on one of the threads here and I can't use it with my Oberon case. Then, it fits great using the regular size.

I increased the size of the CoylCushion due to customer demand (mainly on this board if you read back through the pages of the thread). I also offer a base cushion and removable covers in all sizes except the phone size.

I offer a 100% satisfaction guarantee. If you order a CoylCushion and are not totally satisfied, I will refund your money or make you a new one and ship it at no additional cost to you. Plus I offer free shipping in the US and Canada.


----------



## Alice Coyl

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the CoylCushion on my lap. Whether it's the K3 or iPad, it feels very secure on my lap and does not move. Previously, I had been holding my iPad with my left hand which would feel tired after a while. I don't have that problem now, plus it holds the device higher on my lap so my neck doesn't get sore after marathon reading or surfing.


Here is a picture of the CoylCushion sitting on a customer's lap. This is the regular size.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Very nice!


I actually ordered it so I could take pictures with the CoylCushion. Everyone asks how the iPad or Android tablets will fit and now I can show them. Plus, it has a lot of very nice features. Its on the FedEx truck "Out For Delivery" so I am anxiously waiting for the truck to arrive.


----------



## Tara Maya

I haven't heard of CoylCushion before today, but they look adorable!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tara Maya said:


> I haven't heard of CoylCushion before today, but they look adorable!


There are many customer CoylCushion pictures on my web site. Take a look.


----------



## Toby

Very nice! I am so excited for you. Let us know how you like it. The price looks great.


----------



## candyisdandy

Alice Coyl said:


> This cute owl fabric CoylCushion is being mailed out today to one of my Canadian customers. She had the fabric sent to me from an etsy site.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Alice, I haven't received it yet, but just came back to the thread to look at the picture (I even enlarged it to look at the detail)! It's only been four business days (our postal service doesn't operate on Saturdays), so I'm not expecting it until the end of this week or early next, but I am really excited to see it. I will let you know as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Neo

candyisdandy said:


> Alice, I haven't received it yet, but just came back to the thread to look at the picture (I even enlarged it to look at the detail)! It's only been four business days (our postal service doesn't operate on Saturdays), so I'm not expecting it until the end of this week or early next, but I am really excited to see it. I will let you know as soon as it arrives.


It really is adorable!!!!!! You are just going to love it !


----------



## Alice Coyl

candyisdandy said:


> Alice, I haven't received it yet, but just came back to the thread to look at the picture (I even enlarged it to look at the detail)! It's only been four business days (our postal service doesn't operate on Saturdays), so I'm not expecting it until the end of this week or early next, but I am really excited to see it. I will let you know as soon as it arrives.


My last Canada order took over two weeks so please be patient. The wait is worth it. Sending CoylCushions to the UK takes 7 days but sending one to our neighbors to the north takes twice as long.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Very nice! I am so excited for you. Let us know how you like it. The price looks great.


Battery charged and I'm "investigating" my options as time permits. A friend recommended this tablet and the customer reviewrs rate it better than the iPad so I am very happy.


----------



## Rie142

question about your small size for like Ipods/cell phones. Do you think it would work for a Garmin? Has anyone got one for a garmin? It is a little heavier than a phone and wider, 5.4"W x 3.3"H x .6"D (13.7 x 8.3 x 1.5 cm) . I hope so. I want to get one for my son.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:



> question about your small size for like Ipods/cell phones. Do you think it would work for a Garmin? Has anyone got one for a garmin? It is a little heavier than a phone and wider, 5.4"W x 3.3"H x .6"D (13.7 x 8.3 x 1.5 cm) . I hope so. I want to get one for my son.


It would work. The pattern is easily adjusted. Just go to my web site and order. Be sure to mention the Garmin and its dimensions. All I have to do is cut it one inch larger.


----------



## Toby

That is good to know. I like knowing about all the tablets. Let me know how well it does whrn using the internet? Have fun learning!


----------



## Tam

I think a Garmin would sit nice on a CoylCushion. However, it would not be secured in a car as when it is suction-cupped to a weighted pad. I would be just a little afraid of it sliding around on the dashboard or the Garmin slipping off when making a turn. 

howeve, when my husband is driving he does NOT like our Garmin up on the dashboard. He prefers that I sit it between the two front seats and that I then watch it and let him know what is coming up (sort of being the intermediary between him and the Garmin - he is not very tech-saavy and it makes him nervous). So in that situation a CoylCushion would be perfect!


----------



## Rie142

Alice Coyl said:


> It would work. The pattern is easily adjusted. Just go to my web site and order. Be sure to mention the Garmin and its dimensions. All I have to do is cut it one inch larger.


Thanks for the information. I am off to look at material.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> I think a Garmin would sit nice on a CoylCushion. However, it would not be secured in a car as when it is suction-cupped to a weighted pad. I would be just a little afraid of it sliding around on the dashboard or the Garmin slipping off when making a turn.
> 
> howeve, when my husband is driving he does NOT like our Garmin up on the dashboard. He prefers that I sit it between the two front seats and that I then watch it and let him know what is coming up (sort of being the intermediary between him and the Garmin - he is not very tech-saavy and it makes him nervous). So in that situation a CoylCushion would be perfect!


I have some doll pellets that are quite a bit heavier. I could put them in with the bean bag pellets which might give a more stable base for the Garmin. A neighbor uses a fleece for his Garmin in his truck and loves it. It seems to stick to the fabric on the console in his truck.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> That is good to know. I like knowing about all the tablets. Let me know how well it does whrn using the internet? Have fun learning!


I'm really impressed with the Acer Iconia Tablet A500. It responds quickly to any internet site. Sometimes it is faster than my desktop computer. I prefer using a keyboard with it and it responds instantly. Using the keyboard on the tablet has a slight delay when typing. It has 16 gig memory and I added a 15 gig mini SD card so I have lots of memory. I'm still experimenting with applications. It has an 8 to 9 hour battery which is fine with me. I don't stay on it for more than an hour at a time. I do want to watch some movies to see how the HD looks. I hit the wrong key and put an icon on the desktop for a book and now I have to figure out how to remove it. Just little things like that need to be figured out.


----------



## Rie142

Alice Coyl said:


> I have some doll pellets that are quite a bit heavier. I could put them in with the bean bag pellets which might give a more stable base for the Garmin. A neighbor uses a fleece for his Garmin in his truck and loves it. It seems to stick to the fabric on the console in his truck.


I will have to check out the fleece. Son hates stuff permanent to his dash board so this will be just fine. Right now he just props the Garmin in a corner of the window. I hate that. Always tipping over. However in one of your little pillows it won't tip over. . I will put a bit of no-slip shelf liner under it to sit on it it slides some.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> I will have to check out the fleece. Son hates stuff permanent to his dash board so this will be just fine. Right now he just props the Garmin in a corner of the window. I hate that. Always tipping over. However in one of your little pillows it won't tip over. . I will put a bit of no-slip shelf liner under it to sit on it it slides some.


Like I said in another post above, I could add some of the doll pellets which will give it a heavier base if you would like. Maybe 1/2 cup of the doll pellets and the rest in the bean bag pellets. The heavier will always sink to the bottom.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> I will have to check out the fleece. Son hates stuff permanent to his dash board so this will be just fine. Right now he just props the Garmin in a corner of the window. I hate that. Always tipping over. However in one of your little pillows it won't tip over. . I will put a bit of no-slip shelf liner under it to sit on it it slides some.


You might try the brown faux leather. It isn't as soft and snuggly as fleece but would work great as a Garmin cushion.

Here is a link to the fabric: 
 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Did you make your CoylCushion for your tablet yet?  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Did you make your CoylCushion for your tablet yet? I can't wait to see it.


I haven't made it up yet. I will be posting a faux leather suede one shortly that I made for a customer. I'll position my tablet in it to show how well it fits.


----------



## Alice Coyl

As promised...here is my Acer Iconia A500 tablet/computer seated on a CoylCushion with a removable faux leather suede cover. I am mailing the cover to a KB member this afternoon.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Toby

I am glad you are liking your new tablet. As with anything, it takes awhile to learn all the basic things. Then, it seems forever to keep learning. It's good to find a forum on your tablet or Android Tablets, so that you can always ask a question. You can always check the yahoo group's forums. Your tablet looks really nice nested in the customer's pillow.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> I am glad you are liking your new tablet. As with anything, it takes awhile to learn all the basic things. Then, it seems forever to keep learning. It's good to find a forum on your tablet or Android Tablets, so that you can always ask a question. You can always check the yahoo group's forums. Your tablet looks really nice nested in the customer's pillow.


Thanks for the tips. I'm looking for all kinds of information about my tablet. I just figured out how to view movies from a flash card. I don't want to use my tablet's memory for movies. I did find one Acer forum and will be looking for more sites. If you know of any, please let me know. A PM would be helpful.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Alice Coyl said:


> It would work. The pattern is easily adjusted. Just go to my web site and order. Be sure to mention the Garmin and its dimensions. All I have to do is cut it one inch larger.


You'd probably want to actually make this with beans or something so that it stays on the dashboard of a car. I think the styrofoam beads would make this too light. Just a thought.


----------



## Alice Coyl

KimberlyinMN said:


> You'd probably want to actually make this with beans or something so that it stays on the dashboard of a car. I think the styrofoam beads would make this too light. Just a thought.


I have the plastic beads that I use to fill dolls with. They are pretty heavy. I was thinking a mixture of those and the bean bag pellets might work. I'll have to experiment a bit.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Alice Coyl said:


> I have the plastic beads that I use to fill dolls with. They are pretty heavy. I was thinking a mixture of those and the bean bag pellets might work. I'll have to experiment a bit.


I figured you'd be on top of this Alice.


----------



## jlee745

I about to order my first colycushion. I see she has several different types of fabrics. Can anyone tell me which type of fabric is the best if you have pets in your home.
I like Fleece but it grabs dog hair really bad. I would love to order the removable cover one but its not in our budget right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, folks, I've merged the two Coyl Cushion threads as Alice has decided she likes her busy thread after all!  Sorry for any confusion...

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl

After discussions with Betsy, the site administrator, I have decided to combine the two threads rather than have one closed and another open. This will make it easier for folks to follow the discussions. So, if you see "New CoylCushion Thread" at the top of your post, that is ok. It is still The CoylCushion thread.

This thread has been very successful in introducing the CoylCushion to thousands of Kindle Boards readers so I would like to continue with it's success.

Thank you for your support and for making my CoylCushion a big success...

_Thanks for the promotion to "site administrator," Alice--but that's Harvey.  I'm just a moderator, LOL! Don't want Harvey to think I've got delusions of granduer..._


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

jlee745 said:


> I about to order my first colycushion. I see she has several different types of fabrics. Can anyone tell me which type of fabric is the best if you have pets in your home.
> I like Fleece but it grabs dog hair really bad. I would love to order the removable cover one but its not in our budget right now.


I have 2 with the 100% cotton covers and they don't attract pet hair. She has a lot of beautiful cotton fabrics, I think you'll be happy with that.


----------



## manou

Alice Coyl said:


> Another beautiful CoylCushion mailed to Hong Kong.
> 
> Click to enlarge


My CoylCushion arrived yesterday, it looks fabulous. Thank you very much Alice


----------



## maries

NEW Book fabric. It isn't the best pic of it.
http://www.millersdrygoods.com/products/Library-Books%252dMulti.html

I just saw this and thought I would post it here for anyone interested in a CoylCusion from Alice or a case from Patricia - or for any others that are interested in the fabric.

Here is a better pic of it:

http://www.ttfabrics.net/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=5&Category=646&Page=1&v=1


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

maries said:


> NEW Book fabric. It isn't the best pic of it.
> http://www.millersdrygoods.com/products/Library-Books%252dMulti.html
> 
> I just saw this and thought I would post it here for anyone interested in a CoylCusion from Alice or a case from Patricia - or for any others that are interested in the fabric.
> 
> Here is a better pic of it:
> 
> http://www.ttfabrics.net/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=5&Category=646&Page=1&v=1


Oh my gosh, Marie, I cannot believe you found this fabric, I love it!! I have searched for probably 2 years for fabric with books on it and never have found anything like this, I'm definitely ordering some of this. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## jlee745

maries said:


> NEW Book fabric. It isn't the best pic of it.
> http://www.millersdrygoods.com/products/Library-Books%252dMulti.html
> 
> I just saw this and thought I would post it here for anyone interested in a CoylCusion from Alice or a case from Patricia - or for any others that are interested in the fabric.
> 
> Here is a better pic of it:
> 
> http://www.ttfabrics.net/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=5&Category=646&Page=1&v=1


I love the blue fabric that is going down the webpage beside the book fabric.
I ordered my first Colycushion yesterday. I ordered the oversized just in case my husband gets me an ipad for Christmas.Lol. I chose the Butterfly garden. 
Can't wait to get it. I am usually not a bright flower kinda of person but I kept going back to that pattern.


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh my gosh, Marie, I cannot believe you found this fabric, I love it!! I have searched for probably 2 years for fabric with books on it and never have found anything like this, I'm definitely ordering some of this. Thank you so much for posting this.


I thought you would like it!  I think this is really new and not available too many places yet. I listed one but I googled the number and found a few but there might be other places too. It seems hit or miss searching for a particular fabric name and/or number.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> NEW Book fabric. It isn't the best pic of it.
> http://www.millersdrygoods.com/products/Library-Books%252dMulti.html
> 
> I just saw this and thought I would post it here for anyone interested in a CoylCusion from Alice or a case from Patricia - or for any others that are interested in the fabric.
> 
> Here is a better pic of it:
> 
> http://www.ttfabrics.net/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=5&Category=646&Page=1&v=1


Thanks for the link. It didn't give a guage but the books might work out fine. I might order a couple of yards to see how it looks. If it works out ok, I'll put it in my fabric section. I've been looking for material with books for a long time.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I ordered 2 yards also, and I sent them an email asking what the gauge is.  It's hard to tell from the picture.  Lots of times I've ordered fabric thinking the design would be large and it turns out to be tiny.  I'll let you know if I get an answer from them.  I'm just plain excited about this fabric and I think it's going to look really good as a Coyl Cushion, or as a Kindle case.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks for the link. It didn't give a guage but the books might work out fine. I might order a couple of yards to see how it looks. If it works out ok, I'll put it in my fabric section. I've been looking for material with books for a long time.


Here you go:
http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=7420&Category=36&v=1

It looks like the biggerst are about 6 inches. I don't know what the repeat is though. Maybe the pattern can be cut so that you can have the smaller ones on the front. There might be more waste than with other designs.

They could definitely come out with more fabrics with books on them!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Bless your heart, Marie!  I ordered mine from a place called Miller's Dry Goods and Fabrics, it was cheaper there, but they didn't have a ruler on it so you could see the scale.  That looks like a good size.  I'm anxious to get it now!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=7420&Category=36&v=1
> 
> It looks like the biggerst are about 6 inches. I don't know what the repeat is though. Maybe the pattern can be cut so that you can have the smaller ones on the front. There might be more waste than with other designs.
> 
> They could definitely come out with more fabrics with books on them!


Thanks Marie. I just ordered 2 yards from Miller's Dry Good. I'm also going to put them in the fabric links on my web site. Usually a fabric pattern like this (if it is like the cat fabric I have on my site) runs length wise of the fabric. That means you turn the fabric sideways to cut. That leaves little waste. I'll let everyone know (or Patricia if you receive yours first) how it looks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Bless your heart, Marie! I ordered mine from a place called Miller's Dry Goods and Fabrics, it was cheaper there, but they didn't have a ruler on it so you could see the scale. That looks like a good size. I'm anxious to get it now!


Patricia, I ordered from Miller's Dry Goods and Fabrics also. I contacted Dawn to request that she add the Miller's web site to the fabric links on my web site. I'm really excited about the book fabric. I hope it gets here fast so I can post a picture here. Marie is always finding new sites. She is our "scouter" for fabric stores on line.


----------



## jlee745

Alice just emailed me that she has my Coylcushion ready to mail out. Isn't it pretty! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## maries

jlee745 said:


> Alice just emailed me that she has my Coylcushion ready to mail out. Isn't it pretty! I can't wait to get it.


Beautiful colors!


----------



## Alice Coyl

jlee745 said:


> Alice just emailed me that she has my Coylcushion ready to mail out. Isn't it pretty! I can't wait to get it.


Its in the mail... It did turn out nice. It is an oversized one.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received my printed labels in the mail for my CoylCushions. I found a place in Tennessee called Widby Label (widbylabel.com) that printed them up for a really reasonable cost. 

I printed some out myself on printer fabric and have been using them on some of the CoylCushions I have mailed out. On the covers, I've been sewing the labels I made inside. On the CoylCushions, I have been attaching them on the bottom in the back seam. The ones I received from Widby Label look a lot better than my "handmade" ones. I chose white ribbon with blue ink for the printing. Now, I have to figure out the best way to sew them on the CoylCushion itself. I was thinking of sewing them to the bottom on all four sides so they won't stick out anywhere. Either way...the seam or on the bottom, they will now identify my CoylCushion products.


----------



## Toby

I don't like many labels on things. They scratch your legs, etc. I think 1 would suffice. Just my 5 cents.


----------



## maries

Toby said:


> I don't like many labels on things. They scratch your legs, etc. I think 1 would suffice. Just my 5 cents.


I think Alice meant sewing one label on all 4 sides of the label so it laid flat. But I might be wrong so Alice please correct this if that isn't what you were saying.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I agree, I think she means she'll sew one label on the bottom of the Cushion, she'll sew around all 4 sides of the label so it lies flat.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree, I think she means she'll sew one label on the bottom of the Cushion, she'll sew around all 4 sides of the label so it lies flat.


Thanks Patricia. You worded it better than I did. Many people have asked me to put a label on the CoylCushion especially if they are giving it as a gift. I resisted for a long time until one KB member sent me some pictures of different labels so I decided to give in and order some.

It will be a soft ribbon label sewn on all four sides of the label on the bottom of the CoylCushion. If folks don't like it there, it will be easy enough to remove the stitches and take it off or, let me know when the order is placed not to put one on. I'm one who takes labels off of everything so I held out for a long time. But, as one customer pointed out to me...the label lets the person receiving the CoylCushion know where it came from.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I was confused at first too, Alice!  But I knew there would be no logic in putting 4 labels on one Cushion.  I'm going to take a look at the supplier you got your labels from, I've been wanting to get some but their minimum orders are usually very high, and expensive.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I was confused at first too, Alice! But I knew there would be no logic in putting 4 labels on one Cushion. I'm going to take a look at the supplier you got your labels from, I've been wanting to get some but their minimum orders are usually very high, and expensive.


Patricia, I forwarded an email to you with their prices. They will send you a sample pack so you can see each of their products. They were fast and kept me posted as to their progress.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a CoylCushion I am mailing to a KB member today. She provided the fabric from Fabric.com DG-549. It is a knit which worked up beautifully. I put extra pellets in because the knit fabric has more give to it than 100% cotton. One half yard of this 60" material will make two CoylCushions.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

The new CC looks so soft!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> The new CC looks so soft!


It is so soft and is really nicer than fleece. It was easy to sew up even though it is a knit and the seams rather strechy. Label sewn on bottom (on all four sides of the label) looked good. I forgot to take a picture of the bottom to show the label but I will on the next CoylCushion I make.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Very pretty, I love all the different fabrics people choose.


----------



## december

This is my early Christmas gift to myself. I love Minky Dot fabric. It is so soft, so I thought it would make a nice CoylCushion. It looks great! I'll have to take some pics with my Kindle on it and post them here once I receive it.



Alice Coyl said:


> Click to enlarge


----------



## candyisdandy

I love this fabric - my daughter has a Minky Dot hoodie and it is so soft!

I still haven't received my CoylCushion yet  .  I hope it comes soon - probably stuck at the border.


----------



## Alice Coyl

candyisdandy said:


> I love this fabric - my daughter has a Minky Dot hoodie and it is so soft!
> 
> I still haven't received my CoylCushion yet . I hope it comes soon - probably stuck at the border.


I always worry about shipments being held in customs. We never know why they sit there for so long.
Please let me know when you receive it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

december said:


> This is my early Christmas gift to myself. I love Minky Dot fabric. It is so soft, so I thought it would make a nice CoylCushion. It looks great! I'll have to take some pics with my Kindle on it and post them here once I receive it.


You should get it by Friday. You are not far from San Diego.


----------



## jlee745

I received my ColyCushion yesterday and I love it. I am reading a hard back book right now and it works perfectly for it.Thanks


----------



## Alice Coyl

jlee745 said:


> I received my ColyCushion yesterday and I love it. I am reading a hard back book right now and it works perfectly for it.Thanks


I"m so glad you liked your CoylCushion. The fabric you chose was really beautiful with the butterfly in front.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a removable CoylCushion regular size cover that I made for maries. She sent me 6 fabrics and this is the first of the six that I have completed. 
 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received this book fabric from Miller's Dry Goods (link on my web site). I purchased 2 yards which is enough to make 4 CoylCushions or covers. If you would like either a CoylCushion or cover from this fabric, please let me know. I am going to make a removable cover this afternoon and post a picture.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

I love my cover with the dogs!    Thanks!!!  Cat Lovers - there is a cat version too.

Alice - what do you think of the book fabric?  The colors look vibrant in the photo.  The order came fast!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I love my cover with the dogs! Thanks!!! Cat Lovers - there is a cat version too.
> 
> Alice - what do you think of the book fabric? The colors look vibrant in the photo. The order came fast!


The fabric is beautiful. I'm making you a cover this afternoon and will post a picture. I also found the fabric on fabric.com at $8.98 per yard so ordered 6 more yards. I think this one will be a "best seller". Plus fabric.com has a discount of 40% for orders over $40.00 and free shipping. What a deal!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Maries...here is your CoylCushion cover.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Maries...here is your CoylCushion cover.
> 
> Click to enlarge


That turned out really great! I love all the colors and that it is a book design!!!! I am anxious to see what Patricia comes up with too to go along with this.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> That turned out really great! I love all the colors and that it is a book design!!!! I am anxious to see what Patricia comes up with too to go along with this.


I asked Patricia to post her cover here. The one I made for myself looks entirely different. Each cover or CoylCushion will vary depending on the cut of the fabric.


----------



## candyisdandy

I received my CoylCushion yesterday and it is really amazing!  My kids (5 & 7) love that our Kindle has its own pillow.  

I have to say that despite seeing all the pictures on this thread, it was still different (better) than I expected.  For some reason, I was expecting it to be on the heavier side, but it is light as a feather.  I think I was imagining it full of beans or something, but the filling you use is so much lighter.

I got this mainly for reading in bed.  I like to sit/lie on my back propped up with pillows and wanted something I could place on my chest/stomach to prop up my Kindle.  I tried it out this way last night, and it worked perfectly - I couldn't believe how stable my Kindle was in the CoylCushion.

Thanks again Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

candyisdandy said:


> I received my CoylCushion yesterday and it is really amazing! My kids (5 & 7) love that our Kindle has its own pillow.
> 
> I have to say that despite seeing all the pictures on this thread, it was still different (better) than I expected. For some reason, I was expecting it to be on the heavier side, but it is light as a feather. I think I was imagining it full of beans or something, but the filling you use is so much lighter.
> 
> I got this mainly for reading in bed. I like to sit/lie on my back propped up with pillows and wanted something I could place on my chest/stomach to prop up my Kindle. I tried it out this way last night, and it worked perfectly - I couldn't believe how stable my Kindle was in the CoylCushion.
> 
> Thanks again Alice!


You are so welcome. I'm glad you are enjoying reading in bed.


----------



## tiggeerrific

that book design is gorgeous!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

tiggeerrific said:


> that book design is gorgeous!!


It is beautiful and looks better when you see it made up. I ordered some more of the fabric so I will have plenty if folks want to order.


----------



## maries

tiggeerrific said:


> that book design is gorgeous!!


I agree. I love all the colors. It will go nicely with many color covers. I can't wait to get my covers.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I agree. I love all the colors. It will go nicely with many color covers. I can't wait to get my covers.


I have two more finished...three to go plus your phone cushion. They will be ready to ship Monday. I'll post pictures when they are all finished. So, you will be receiving 7 removable covers and one phone cushion. It will be like Christmas in September.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have had several inquiries about whether I order fabric for you or if you need to order it. If you want a CoylCushion or removable cover out of a fabric that is not on my web site, you will need to order 1/2 yard for each CoylCushion or removable cover that you would like and have it sent directly to me. I am still adding great prints (the recent addition of the beautiful library book fabric is an example) as I find them.

Once you find your fabric, please complete this Order Form which is on my web site and attach a link to the fabric you wish to order. Remember, not all fabric is good for CoylCushions or removable covers so please contact me if you have any questions before you order.

www.coylscustomcreations.com/orderform.htm

If you have any questions about ordering, please email me at [email protected] or PM me here.

Thank you,
Alice


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I have two more finished...three to go plus your phone cushion. They will be ready to ship Monday. I'll post pictures when they are all finished. So, you will be receiving 7 removable covers and one phone cushion. It will be like Christmas in September.


Thanks Alice! I can't wait to see all of them and how they look in the different fabrics. It was fun picking out all the fabrics for these!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Thanks Alice! I can't wait to see all of them and how they look in the different fabrics. It was fun picking out all the fabrics for these!


I just finished the last one. I put some of the heavier doll pellets in your phone cushion along with the bean bag pellets. I think you will like the stability of the heavier pellets in the bottom. Pictures will be posted in the morning.


----------



## Alice Coyl

October is my birthday month. So, in celebration of my birthday, I am making an offer to all of my previous customers who have purchased CoylCushions from me this year. This is good only for the month of October and only for previous customers. This offer runs from Sunday, October 1st and ends on October 31st...Halloween.

If you purchased a CoylCushion from me in 2011 and would like to start ordering removable covers, I will give you a complimentary CoylCushion base if you order a removable cover during October, 2011. This offer is good for both the regular size and the oversized CoylCushion base and cover. Make a note in the comments section of my Order Form that you are taking advantage of the "October Birthday offer" and want the free base.

This is a great opportunity to start your cover collections. You may provide your own material or order fabric from my web site. Email me at [email protected] or PM me here if you have any questions. If you want to order now, I will accept your order but it will not be filled until after October 1st.

This offer will not be repeated so take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Neo

Oh wow Alice, that is so generous of you - and Happy Birthday (in advance!)!!!!! Very nice - and tempting  ! I just found a gorgeous fabric I've fallen in love with on Etsy, and I can just see it as a CoylCushion...

I was wondering: I find that in terms of sizes, I prefer the original regular CoylCushion, which is a bit smaller than the current regular one. Would it be possible to have a base made in that size?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Neo said:


> Oh wow Alice, that is so generous of you - and Happy Birthday (in advance!)!!!!! Very nice - and tempting ! I just found a gorgeous fabric I've fallen in love with on Etsy, and I can just see it as a CoylCushion...
> 
> I was wondering: I find that in terms of sizes, I prefer the original regular CoylCushion, which is a bit smaller than the current regular one. Would it be possible to have a base made in that size?


I still have the original smaller cushion pattern. It is quite a bit smaller but some customers prefer it if they are using their CoylCushions for their Kindle only. Another customer asked for it and found that it was much too small. If you could measure the back seam and the front fold from where the loop is attached to the first cross seam on the front on the one you have, I can tell you which cushion you have. The small one only measures about 8" in the back and 9" in the front as I recall. I don't have one made up so I am trying to remember the dimensions she gave me when she received it.

I certainly could make up a base in that size. And, I could note your file showing which one I made for you so when you order new covers, I know which pattern to use.

I will need 1/2 yard of fabric and if you found one on etsy, you should PM me with a link so I can check to make sure it will work. Then you will need to go to my web site and complete the Order Form.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> October is my birthday month. So, in celebration of my birthday, I am making an offer to all of my previous customers who have purchased CoylCushions from me this year. This is good only for the month of October and only for previous customers. This offer runs from Sunday, October 1st and ends on October 31st...Halloween.
> 
> If you purchased a CoylCushion from me in 2011 and would like to start ordering removable covers, I will give you a complimentary CoylCushion base if you order a base and removable cover during October, 2011. This offer is good for both the regular size and the oversized CoylCushion base and cover.
> 
> This is a great opportunity to start your cover collections. You may provide your own material or order fabric from my web site. Email me at [email protected] or PM me here if you have any questions. If you want to order now, I will accept your order but it will not be filled until after October 1st.
> 
> This offer will not be repeated so take advantage of it while you can.


Happy pending birthday! What a nice offer!


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> I still have the original smaller cushion pattern. It is quite a bit smaller but some customers prefer it if they are using their CoylCushions for their Kindle only. Another customer asked for it and found that it was much too small. If you could measure the back seam and the front fold from where the loop is attached to the first cross seam on the front on the one you have, I can tell you which cushion you have. The small one only measures about 8" in the back and 9" in the front as I recall. I don't have one made up so I am trying to remember the dimensions she gave me when she received it.
> 
> I certainly could make up a base in that size. And, I could note your file showing which one I made for you so when you order new covers, I know which pattern to use.
> 
> I will need 1/2 yard of fabric and if you found one on etsy, you should PM me with a link so I can check to make sure it will work. Then you will need to go to my web site and complete the Order Form.


Yay! Thank you Alice! Will check the measurements on my original cushion tonight, and PMing you with the etsy link shortly


----------



## Alice Coyl

Regular size CoylCushion mailed to KB member today.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Regular size CoylCushion removable cover and base mailed to KB member today.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

These are the last of the regular size CoylCushion removable covers that I made for maries. She provided the fabric for these covers.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Toby

Happy Birthday, in advance, Alice! Thank you so much for the offer!  I was planning on getting 2 Pillows for presents next month instead of getting anymore for me until later, but I might just reverse this & get this deal for me instead for next month. I have been very curious about the larger size pillow for reading in bed.
Can I get fleece for the base & fleece for the cover? Would the cover fit on the base, or do I need to get a cotton base & a fleece cover? Or a fleece base & a cotton cover?


----------



## maries

Alice - all the covers turned out great!   Thank ou so much!!!   Good thing I have 2 bases (one at home and one at work).   It is going to be hard to decide on which ones to use.    I bet they look even better in person.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Love that Maxine fabric, Marie!  You always find the cutest fabrics.


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love that Maxine fabric, Marie! You always find the cutest fabrics.


Thanks! This is a newer design. The colors will match my Amazon pink and green cases and the Maxine attitude will match how I feel some days!.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Happy Birthday, in advance, Alice! Thank you so much for the offer!  I was planning on getting 2 Pillows for presents next month instead of getting anymore for me until later, but I might just reverse this & get this deal for me instead for next month. I have been very curious about the larger size pillow for reading in bed.
> Can I get fleece for the base & fleece for the cover? Would the cover fit on the base, or do I need to get a cotton base & a fleece cover? Or a fleece base & a cotton cover?


Hi Toby,

The bases are made of silver rip-nylon so the covers go on easier and the silver color does not show through any fabric. I don't recommend a fleece base unless you have an existing CoylCushion that you would like to cover. The Birthday Offer is good for a silver rip-nylon base and a cover. You pay for either a regular cover or an oversized cover and the base is free. The offer is good only for one free base.

The oversized CoylCushion works great for iPads and Androids in the horizontal position. It is rather large for just a Kindle but if you fold back your cover, it should work fine. I believe most customers choose the regular size and it works well in bed. You might read some of the recent posts and see what others say.

Once you have decided, go to my web site and place your order. Be sure and put "October Birthday Offer" in the comments section.

Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> October is my birthday month. So, in celebration of my birthday, I am making an offer to all of my previous customers who have purchased CoylCushions from me this year. This is good only for the month of October and only for previous customers. This offer runs from Sunday, October 1st and ends on October 31st...Halloween.
> 
> If you purchased a CoylCushion from me in 2011 and would like to start ordering removable covers, I will give you a complimentary CoylCushion base if you order a base and removable cover during October, 2011. This offer is good for both the regular size and the oversized CoylCushion base and cover (only one free base). Make a note in the comments section of my Order Form that you are taking advantage of the "October Birthday offer".
> 
> This is a great opportunity to start your cover collections. You may provide your own material or order fabric from my web site. Email me at [email protected] or PM me here if you have any questions. If you want to order now, I will accept your order but it will not be filled until after October 1st.
> 
> This offer will not be repeated so take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Oversized CoylCushion mailed to KB member today. Customer provided fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## BookLady

Happy Birthday, Alice, a little early.  Thank you for making such a generous offer to your previous customers.  I cannot imagine my Kindle without a CoylCushion; they are now a couple!    All the best to you and your business in the coming year!


----------



## Toby

Thank you so much for clarifying everything, Alice. Okay, then I will order, in Oct., a regular size cover & get a free base. That is so awesome. I can't wait. What day is your Birthday on?


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Happy Birthday, Alice, a little early. Thank you for making such a generous offer to your previous customers. I cannot imagine my Kindle without a CoylCushion; they are now a couple!  All the best to you and your business in the coming year!


Thank you Toby. I thought giving my previous customers a free CoylCushion base was a perfect way to celebrate my birthday and the success of the CoylCushion. It is the members of Kindle Boards who have made the CoylCushion the success that it is today. By the way, my birthday is October 1st and the gift to my customers goes until October 31st. So, everyone has a month to get their very own October Birthday Offer.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Light pink poplin CoylCushion mailed to a Facebook Kindle Page customer today.

 Click to enlarge

Library book fabric CoylCushion mailed to a Kindle Boards member today. I just received 6 yards of this fabric from fabric.com so I have plenty for anyone who wants to order.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

I am not so subtlely hinting for a Kindle Fire for my birthday which just happens to be right after they are released.  Must be a sign!    Would you suggest the oversize CoylCushion for that? 

Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I am not so subtlely hinting for a Kindle Fire for my birthday which just happens to be right after they are released. Must be a sign! Would you suggest the oversize CoylCushion for that?
> 
> Thanks.


I think the regular CoylCushion would work fine in the horizontal position. I have a 7" Android that I placed in the Book Library fabric CoylCushion that I posted a picture of on this page and it fit fine. Wait until you get your Kindle Fire and see how it fits. The oversized CoylCushion will work but may not be needed.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I think the regular CoylCushion would work fine in the horizontal position. I have a 7" Android that I placed in the Book Library fabric CoylCushion that I posted a picture of on this page and it fit fine. Wait until you get your Kindle Fire and see how it fits. The oversized CoylCushion will work but may not be needed.


Thanks. That would be great since I have so many awesome covers for the regular one! I received the package yesterday and they are even better looking in person.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Thanks. That would be great since I have so many awesome covers for the regular one! I received the package yesterday and they are even better looking in person.


How did they fit on your existing base?


----------



## jlee745

I love my oversized colycushion because
It holds my occasional big library books. 
The beads also keep my page for me when
I have to walk away real quick.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> How did they fit on your existing base?


I haven't had a chance to change covers yet. Very busy and stressful work week and big dinner this saturday. Hopefully Sunday I will have some me time.


----------



## bebobthefrog

Alice Coyl said:


> Light pink poplin CoylCushion mailed to a Facebook Kindle Page customer today.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Library book fabric CoylCushion mailed to a Kindle Boards member today. I just received 6 yards of this fabric from fabric.com so I have plenty for anyone who wants to order.
> 
> Click to enlarge


I love it! I can't wait for it to come. I got the one with the bookshelf.


----------



## maries

poolman said:


> Oh i didnt realize its beads inside. So I it would need to be re-adjusted the position whenever I move around?
> Thanks for opinion but I think I will stick with the wedge-e holder.


One of the things I like most is that I have angle options with the Coyl Cushion rather than just one position that might not be right for the situation. Once adjusted it is there until I want to move it and re-adjust it. Anyway - glad you found something you like.


----------



## Tam

Adjusting the angle takes a matter of about one second and then it stays that way till you pick it up and move it. I can see where having something "solid" might appeal to some, but for me the adjustability of the Coylcushion is what I like. Well, that and the unlimited options for fabric!


----------



## Alice Coyl

If you have ordered a CoylCushion by 9/30/11, you are eligible for the "free base" if you order a regular or oversized  removable cover during October as part of my "October Birthday Offer". Be sure and put "October Birthday Offer" in the comments section on the Order Form on my web site: www.coylscustomcreations.com

This is a great opportunity for my previous customers to start their removable cover collection. Remember, you can remove them, wash them, iron them and change them as often as you choose. 

Due to the volume of orders I am receiving, it will take several days to ship your order. Orders will be filled in order as they are placed so please do order soon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, I finally made a zippered bag from the book fabric.  I posted a thread with some pictures of it with my Coyl Cushion.


----------



## maries

I finally had time to change my Coyl Cushion cover to one of the many.  It was really easy to change and I love how easy it is to store the covers.  Genuis design, Alice!!!    And of all the beautiful new covers - I chose the book fabric.  It does make up very nicely!      I love the colors in this fabric.  

I have a couple in mind for Christmas gifts.  I'm sure they will love their CoylCushion as much as I love mine.  

Thank you sooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I finally had time to change my Coyl Cushion cover to one of the many. It was really easy to change and I love how easy it is to store the covers. Genuis design, Alice!!! And of all the beautiful new covers - I chose the book fabric. It does make up very nicely! I love the colors in this fabric.
> 
> I have a couple in mind for Christmas gifts. I'm sure they will love their CoylCushion as much as I love mine.
> 
> Thank you sooooooooooooo much!


Thanks Marie. That book material is beautiful...and thanks to you for finding it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Two new CoylCushions just mailed out yesterday. This customer had her fabric mailed directly to me. You are going to love these...

Oversized
 Click to enlarge

Regular
 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Two new CoylCushions just mailed out yesterday. This customer had her fabric mailed directly to me. You are going to love these...
> 
> Oversized
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Regular
> Click to enlarge


Those are nice. I like the colors and how they did the design on the cat one. But I wanna know why there are so many cute cat fabrics? What about us dog lovers? There are some cute dog ones but not near the number of cat ones.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Those are nice. I like the colors and how they did the design on the cat one. But I wanna know why there are so many cute cat fabrics? What about us dog lovers? There are some cute dog ones but not near the number of cat ones.


I think cat fabric can be designed just using an outline of their head and ears. Most cats look alike in silouette but dogs are all different thus making it hard to make the colorful fabrics that are made with cats. Look at this cat fabric...there is no specific breed and its great to have a purple cat. Dogs wouldn't look good being purple.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I think cat fabric can be designed just using an outline of their head and ears. Most cats look alike in silouette but dogs are all different thus making it hard to make the colorful fabrics that are made with cats. Look at this cat fabric...there is no specific breed and its great to have a purple cat. Dogs wouldn't look good being purple.


Thanks Alice! I loved this explanation. And my dog agrees that dogs wouldn't like being purple!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My fabric is all boxed up and just waiting for the post office to be open. I have no doubt that it will be absolutely gorgeous. 

My daughter is already trying to claim it for herself.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Luvmy4brats said:


> My fabric is all boxed up and just waiting for the post office to be open. I have no doubt that it will be absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> My daughter is already trying to claim it for herself.


If it is 60" wide, I could make two covers. Mother & daughter matching. Yours with a phone pocket and hers without.


----------



## Kindle-lite

These are mine and I can't wait to see them in person...the pictures look wonderful!  Thank you Alice for the quick turn around and shipping!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Alice Coyl said:


> If it is 60" wide, I could make two covers. Mother & daughter matching. Yours with a phone pocket and hers without.


She wants the fabric to make a pillow for her bed, not a cushion. I'm sorry, I meant she was trying to claim the fabric for herself.


----------



## Toby

Happy Birthday Alice! I hope you had a great day. I am trying to decide which 1 to get. I did decide to use this pillow in the car for reading, as a passenger. I love the cotton fabric choices & I love the warmth from the fleece. Which to choose? I can only order 1 for now. I am so excited.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> Two new CoylCushions just mailed out yesterday. This customer had her fabric mailed directly to me. You are going to love these...
> 
> Oversized
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Regular
> Click to enlarge


Cute fabrics! I have a small piece of that multi-colored cat fabric, have had it for years.


----------



## corkyb

Ohhhh, phone pocket. Great idea Heather.  Can we see pictures when it's done Alice?  Also, Heather, how about a pic of your fabric and we'll vote to see whether you or your daughter should have it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:



> Ohhhh, phone pocket. Great idea Heather. Can we see pictures when it's done Alice? Also, Heather, how about a pic of your fabric and we'll vote to see whether you or your daughter should have it.


You'll have to wait until its done.... It's already boxed up and ready to go.. I did take some earlier, but they were really blurry and just don't do the fabric justice.. All I can say is that I expect it will be absolutely gorgeous.

And the BRAT doesn't get this one... She's supposed to be going to the fabric store some time this week to pick out her own.


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> Ohhhh, phone pocket. Great idea Heather. Can we see pictures when it's done Alice? Also, Heather, how about a pic of your fabric and we'll vote to see whether you or your daughter should have it.


I'll definately post a picture. The phone pocket is going to be a challenge since the Velcro closure on a removable cover is right down the back seam and across the bottom. Pockets are usually sewn center of that seam on a CoylCushion. It will either be placed to the side of the Velcro closure or a removable pocket attached with Velcro centered on the Velcro closure. I'll know more when I receive the fabric.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> I think the regular CoylCushion would work fine in the horizontal position. I have a 7" Android that I placed in the Book Library fabric CoylCushion that I posted a picture of on this page and it fit fine. Wait until you get your Kindle Fire and see how it fits. The oversized CoylCushion will work but may not be needed.


Alice - 
Since the K3 is about the same size as the K-Fire I put it on my regular size CoylCushion horizontally and it will work fine.  I just need to find a cover that will not get in the way. It looks like the m-edge capital jacket for the K3 will work with the K-Fire and since I have one of those, I will put my K3 in that and try it out. Otherwise it looks like the Belkin one will work even if just as a temporary cover while I wait to see what else is available.


----------



## krm0789

Hi all-- I'm torn between this product and the Wedge-e. I want something that will work with my K3 & Fire, both horizontally & vertically, without getting in the way. I'm concerned that the 'lip' (not sure what to call it) may get in the way if I use it horizontally. It doesn't seem to in this picture:



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


>


but on the main picture on the website, it seems like it may get in the way. Can anyone offer their experience with this? Also, I believe I read that these are adjustable-- how does that work?

Thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

It's hard to explain, but the Coyl Cushion is sort of "crunchy", the styrofoam pellets inside are tiny, smaller than pieces of rice, it allows you to make minute adjustments.  The "lip" you are talking about can be totally eliminated by just mushing down on the cushion there on the front.  You can literally shape the Coyl Cushion by tiny degrees just by moving the pellets around with your hand on the outside.  I use mine all the time with a 7" tablet turned horizontally as in the picture, and the lip doesn't stick up there at all, you can push it down.


----------



## Alice Coyl

krm0789 said:


> Hi all-- I'm torn between this product and the Wedge-e. I want something that will work with my K3 & Fire, both horizontally & vertically, without getting in the way. I'm concerned that the 'lip' (not sure what to call it) may get in the way if I use it horizontally. It doesn't seem to in this picture:
> 
> but on the main picture on the website, it seems like it may get in the way. Can anyone offer their experience with this? Also, I believe I read that these are adjustable-- how does that work?
> 
> Thanks


The pictures on the web site have a lip because there is no Kindle seated. All of those pictures are CoylCushions actually purchased by customers. I take the picture without a Kindle seated so they can see what their beautiful CoylCushion will look like. I ask customers to post pictures once they receive their CoylCushion so everyone can see how it looks with the Kindle seated on the cushion. Extra pellets can be added for a more firm seat for your Kindle. 
I offer 100% satisfaction guarantee so I urge you to try one and see if you like it.


----------



## krm0789

Alice Coyl said:


> The pictures on the web site have a lip because there is no Kindle seated. All of those pictures are CoylCushions actually purchased by customers. I take the picture without a Kindle seated so they can see what their beautiful CoylCushion will look like. I ask customers to post pictures once they receive their CoylCushion so everyone can see how it looks with the Kindle seated on the cushion. Extra pellets can be added for a more firm seat for your Kindle.
> I offer 100% satisfaction guarantee so I urge you to try one and see if you like it.


I feel like it's there in pictures with Kindles, too, ex. in the CoylCushions gallery on your website, image013, though that one is smaller than the lip (or should I say the way the kindle dips in?) on the left in image015. Would extra pellets resolve that? Awesome about the guarantee 

Thanks for your help as well, Patricia!


----------



## Alice Coyl

krm0789 said:


> I feel like it's there in pictures with Kindles, too, ex. in the CoylCushions gallery on your website, image013, though that one is smaller than the lip (or should I say the way the kindle dips in?) on the left in image015. Would extra pellets resolve that? Awesome about the guarantee
> 
> Thanks for your help as well, Patricia!


Those pictures were some of the very first CoylCushions and were much smaller than I am making today. The design has evolved due to suggestions by the members of this board. I can add more pellets or take them away depending on what you want. You do need a slight lip to balance your Kindle. Also, the bases with removable covers fit your Kindle a bit different than a regular CoylCushion would because there are two layers of fabric. The bases do not have as many pellets in them as a regular CoylCushion would have. I have replaced a few orders because the customer wanted a firmer or a less firm CoylCushion; or a smaller one when they actually ordered the larger one, but I have never had a person ask for their money back because they were unsatisfied with either the product or my customer service.


----------



## krm0789

Alice Coyl said:


> Those pictures were some of the very first CoylCushions and were much smaller than I am making today. The design has evolved due to suggestions by the members of this board. I can add more pellets or take them away depending on what you want. You do need a slight lip to balance your Kindle. Also, the bases with removable covers fit your Kindle a bit different than a regular CoylCushion would because there are two layers of fabric. The bases do not have as many pellets in them as a regular CoylCushion would have. I have replaced a few orders because the customer wanted a firmer or a less firm CoylCushion; or a smaller one when they actually ordered the larger one, but I have never had a person ask for their money back because they were unsatisfied with either the product or my customer service.


Great, time to peruse fabrics-- thanks for your time!


----------



## Alice Coyl

krm0789 said:


> Great, time to peruse fabrics-- thanks for your time!


You're welcome...


----------



## klep88

I just wanted to drop in and say how much I LOVE my CoylCushion!  Although I don't have any pictures, it is in the Library book fabric and absolutely gorgeous.  Alice has great customer service as well.  I believe I ordered it last Friday, and it arrived on Monday.  I haven't read at home without it since.  To say that I am obsessed with it is an understatement.  I was worried I wouldn't have much use for it because I bought one of the new Baby Kindles to replace the Nook I was using.  It was super heavy with a cover and the reason I bought the CoylCushion in the first place.  But, I have been using it with my new Kindle all week and it just makes reading so much more hands free and comfortable.  The only problem is, now I want one with the changeable covers!  Thanks Alice!


----------



## maries

klep88 said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say how much I LOVE my CoylCushion! Although I don't have any pictures, it is in the Library book fabric and absolutely gorgeous. Alice has great customer service as well. I believe I ordered it last Friday, and it arrived on Monday. I haven't read at home without it since. To say that I am obsessed with it is an understatement. I was worried I wouldn't have much use for it because I bought one of the new Baby Kindles to replace the Nook I was using. It was super heavy with a cover and the reason I bought the CoylCushion in the first place. But, I have been using it with my new Kindle all week and it just makes reading so much more hands free and comfortable. The only problem is, now I want one with the changeable covers! Thanks Alice!


I love the changeable covers so I don't think you will regret getting one. I was amazed how easy it was to get the base in and position it. Alice did an awesome job of figuring out how to make this!


----------



## Alice Coyl

klep88 said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say how much I LOVE my CoylCushion! Although I don't have any pictures, it is in the Library book fabric and absolutely gorgeous. Alice has great customer service as well. I believe I ordered it last Friday, and it arrived on Monday. I haven't read at home without it since. To say that I am obsessed with it is an understatement. I was worried I wouldn't have much use for it because I bought one of the new Baby Kindles to replace the Nook I was using. It was super heavy with a cover and the reason I bought the CoylCushion in the first place. But, I have been using it with my new Kindle all week and it just makes reading so much more hands free and comfortable. The only problem is, now I want one with the changeable covers! Thanks Alice!


Thank you so much. Since you are a previous customer, you are eligible for the October Birthday Offer of a free base if you buy a removable cover. Regular size is $19.50 and oversized is $21.50. That way, you can change covers as often as you like.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Beautiful new CoylCushions just mailed today to new customers.

Oversized Asian Panel 2
 Click to enlarge

Regular size Camo fabric
 Click to enlarge

Weighted phone cushion mailed to a customer in the UK
 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

New CoylCushion (base and removable cover) just shipped to a KB member. Customer provided the fabric and requested the original CoylCushion size which is more narrow than the regular one that I am making now. She gave me the dimensions from her original CoylCushion so I could duplicate it for her. If anyone with a new Kindle wants a more narrow CoylCushion this one would work great. On orders, just indicate "original pattern" and I will know what size you are referring to. This is a dragon fabric from fabric.com.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Neo

Alice Coyl said:


> New CoylCushion (base and removable cover) just shipped to a KB member. Customer provided the fabric and requested the original CoylCushion size which is more narrow than the regular one that I am making now. She gave me the dimensions from her original CoylCushion so I could duplicate it for her. If anyone with a new Kindle wants a more narrow CoylCushion this one would work great. On orders, just indicate "original pattern" and I will know what size you are referring to. This is a dragon fabric from fabric.com.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Yay, it's mine, it's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so much Alice, it's truly stunning, and turned out even better than I hoped or imagined it would!!!! Now I just can't wait to get it and use it - I know it will make me happy every time I see and use it 

Thank you so much also for agreeing to accommodate the slightly narrower and longer size, I really appreciate it! I have to say that I really like these particular measurements - I seem to be better able to shift it around to accommodate any position that way, and I also think that it will work brilliantly with the newer Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch.

I use my regular cushion only with my Kindle, as I also have an oversized one for my large cookbooks that also accommodates my iPad perfectly 

But I'm so excited about my new dragon cushion . I really think you have perfected a brilliant product here, Alice, well done! And thank you


----------



## Alice Coyl

Neo said:


> Yay, it's mine, it's mine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so much Alice, it's truly stunning, and turned out even better than I hoped or imagined it would!!!! Now I just can't wait to get it and use it - I know it will make me happy every time I see and use it
> 
> Thank you so much also for agreeing to accommodate the slightly narrower and longer size, I really appreciate it! I have to say that I really like these particular measurements - I seem to be better able to shift it around to accommodate any position that way, and I also think that it will work brilliantly with the newer Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch.
> 
> I use my pillow only with my Kindle, as I also have an oversized one for my large cookbooks that also accommodates my iPad perfectly
> 
> But I'm so excited about my new dragon cushion . I really think you have perfected a brilliant product here, Alice, well done! And thank you


You're welcome. Its my pleasure to work with such a nice person.


----------



## Neo

I keep coming back to look at my beautiful dragon cushion hill waiting for it to get here  

Oh, and I did want to mention that I got my fabric from etsy, not fabric.com (although they may have it too, I didn't check). 

I went to look on etsy after Alice posted a super cute CoylCushion made with an etsy fabric with owls - and wow, there are some seriously cool fabrics to be found there!!! Totally worth checking out


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

You are right, some sellers on Etsy have some beautiful fabrics, but I usually find that Fabric.com has cheaper prices (plus free shipping if you're order is over $35).


----------



## Toby

Hi Alice! As always the case with me, I had a whole bunch of fleece colors & cotton designs lined up to get. I had planned to go through all of them. I saw the Turquoise Fleece & that was that.  I can't wait to get my 1'st cover/ base to start my collection! Thank you so much Alice. Everyone, Alice is even going to add more pellects for me to make it a little firmer/higher, because I am now thinking that I will use it in bed & needed just a bit more height. My pink pillow will go in the car for reading. I am so excited. I love these pillows.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Hi Alice! As always the case with me, I had a whole bunch of fleece colors & cotton designs lined up to get. I had planned to go through all of them. I saw the Turquoise Fleece & that was that.  I can't wait to get my 1'st cover/ base to start my collection! Thank you so much Alice. Everyone, Alice is even going to add more pellects for me to make it a little firmer/higher, because I am now thinking that I will use it in bed & needed just a bit more height. My pink pillow will go in the car for reading. I am so excited. I love these pillows.


It will be on its way soon..... I'll post a picture when it is finished.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Alice! I can't wait. Now, I have to concentrate on getting more pillows for presents.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Thanks Alice! I can't wait. Now, I have to concentrate on getting more pillows for presents.


Toby, your turquoise CoylCushion is being mailed today. I'll post a picture later today after pack it for shipping.
All of my orders placed through yesterday are being mailed today so I will be posting pictures this afternoon PST.


----------



## nmstacey

Alice Coyl said:


> Thank you so much. Since you are a previous customer, you are eligible for the October Birthday Offer of a free base if you buy a removable cover. Regular size is $19.50 and oversized is $21.50. That way, you can change covers as often as you like.


Hi Alice! I'm back! LOVING my CoylCushion (I use mine EVERYDAY... not sure what I did without it now!) and currently figuring out just how many I can get for people on my Christmas list!! I was wondering, do we now need to order the fabric we want if we need something you don't have, and then ship it to you? And I think I'm feeling the need to get one that would let me order all the removable covers I wanted!!! I LOVE that idea!
Stacey


----------



## Alice Coyl

nmstacey said:


> Hi Alice! I'm back! LOVING my CoylCushion (I use mine EVERYDAY... not sure what I did without it now!) and currently figuring out just how many I can get for people on my Christmas list!! I was wondering, do we now need to order the fabric we want if we need something you don't have, and then ship it to you? And I think I'm feeling the need to get one that would let me order all the removable covers I wanted!!! I LOVE that idea!
> Stacey


Hi Stacey,

Email me at [email protected] and I will let you know how to send me the fabric you want. Now is the time to get your free base for your removable covers.

Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

I want to let everyone who has ordered a CoylCushion or a removable cover with a free base that I just mailed out ten orders. Every order you have placed has been completed. I will notify everyone via an email and send a picture but the pictures may go out tomorrow as I have to process them.

Thank you to everyone who is taking advantage of the October Birthday Offer of a free base with the purchase of a removable cover. October is going to be a good month for CoylCushions...

Alice


----------



## Toby

Yippppeeeeee!   Alice, you do work fast. Thank You!


----------



## Neo

And I just came here to say that I've received my dragon CoylCushion today, and Alice, I have to say that you have once again outdone yourself!!!!! It's simply and absolutely stunning in person! The placement of the dragon couldn't have been better, and the way it's filled is simply perfect, and I wouldn't have wanted it any fuller or with less pebbles.

Once again and as ever, thank you thank you thank you - you have made one very happy person here on the East Coast


----------



## Cuechick

The original links and pics for this thread are gone.... where can I see these?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Cuechick said:


> The original links and pics for this thread are gone.... where can I see these?


I'm sorry but they disappeared. Technical error on my part. I am unable to re-post them but there are many pictures since my new web site was established.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Yippppeeeeee!  Alice, you do work fast. Thank You!


Toby, here is your beautiful turquoise CoylCushion base and removable cover.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

These are CoylCushion bases with removable covers that I mailed out yesterday.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

This is a phone size cushion mailed yesterday.

 Click to enlarge

These are CoylCushions mailed yesterday.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And last but not least...this one is for krm0789 and per her request, I added extra pellets. It is a regular size CoylCushion made out of the beautiful butterfly fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Beautiful, Alice.  You have been busy!


----------



## krm0789

Alice Coyl said:


> And last but not least...this one is for krm0789 and per her request, I added extra pellets. It is a regular size CoylCushion made out of the beautiful butterfly fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge


I am anxiously awaiting this beauty!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Many of you are ordering CoylCushions for the new Kindles. There is a bit of confusion over the available sizes.
I have the original size which is 2" less wide than the regular CoylCushion, the regular CoylCushion and the oversized. The regular cushion was made wider as requested by quite a few Kindle Board members. If you are ordering an original size CoylCushion and base, you will receive the 2" less wide one. It works great with the smaller Kindles. The regular size is good for the Kindle in the horizontal position and in cases like the Oberon. The oversized one is good for the iPads in the horizontal position or when reading paper books.

I am going to ask Dawn to add some clarification on my web page since so many of you are interested in the smaller, original CoylCushion. Until the web page is changed, I might send you emails for clarification. The October Birthday Offer is going strong and I want to make as many of you happy as I can.


----------



## Toby

Wow! That's pretty.


----------



## mlewis78

The last two pictures Alice posted (brown and black suede) are mine.  It took me a long time to decide, so I went with basic solid colors.  I'm giving one of them to a friend next month for her birthday.  Haven't decided yet which one I will keep.  Looking forward to this package!  Thanks, Alice.


----------



## CrystalStarr

So what would you order if you wanted something that would hold the Kindle Touch and maybe possibly some day the Fire?


----------



## Alice Coyl

CrystalStarr said:


> So what would you order if you wanted something that would hold the Kindle Touch and maybe possibly some day the Fire?


I am making samples of both sizes today...the original and the regular size CoylCushion. Since the Kindle Fire is similar in size to the Kindle 3g I have, I'll take pictures of the 3g in both cushions. There is a depth difference between the 3g and the Fire but that shouldn't be a problem. If you plan on using cases like the Kindle lighted case or the Oberon, I can take pictures of both cases in both cushions and post them. My Kindle Fire is scheduled for delivery on 11/17/11 so I can test it out on both sizes when it arrives. Adding cases to either the Touch or the Fire may make the difference between using the original size and the regular size.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm wondering if it is best to just order the biggest thing you have with the idea that it'll work with pretty much any device I decide to get.  Or are the big ones not ideal for smaller devices?


----------



## Alice Coyl

CrystalStarr said:


> I'm wondering if it is best to just order the biggest thing you have with the idea that it'll work with pretty much any device I decide to get. Or are the big ones not ideal for smaller devices?


The regular size should work with most devices. The oversized works best with iPads. Maybe some of the Kindle Board members can help us out by posting pictures of their Kindle or device in the CoylCushion.

So, if anyone has one of the new Kindles and are using the CoylCushion please post pictures so other folks can decide which size to order.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have another smaller CoylCushion pattern that I made especially for a KB member some  time ago. It is 3" smaller in width than the regular CoylCushion. She had me make it up for her so it would fit in her tote bag. She reads her Kindle 3g naked so it works great for her. Here are the sizes that I can make up for you. These sizes have evolved over the life of the CoylCushion. Since I only have the Kindle 3g at the present time, I cannot advise which would be best for the new Kindles but for the smaller ones, I would go with Size 2 or Size 3 if you are reading your Kindle naked. If I make you a CoylCushion and it does not fit your Kindle properly, please let me know and I will replace it. I have a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all my products.

Size 1 Phone Cushion
Size 2 Smallest CoylCushion - 3" less width than regular - fits Kindle 3g naked seated vertical - not horizontal.
Size 3 Original CoylCushion - 2" less width than regular -fits Kindle 3g naked and with some cases seated vertical - not horizontal.
Size 4 Regular Size CoylCushion - fits Kindle 3g horizontal or vertical with cases.
Size 5 Oversized CoylCushion - fits iPad, paper books, Androids.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> The regular size should work with most devices. The oversized works best with iPads. Maybe some of the Kindle Board members can help us out by posting pictures of their Kindle or device in the CoylCushion.
> 
> So, if anyone has one of the new Kindles and are using the CoylCushion please post pictures so other folks can decide which size to order.


I don't have photos but I use the K3 in a cover (open) and it fits on the Regular Coyl Cushion. I tried is horizontal since I have a Fire coming and that works too.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful fabric was provided by a KB member. This is a removable cover over a regular size base.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Regular size CoylCushion removable cover with Kindle in Oberon case.

 Click to enlarge

7 & 1/2" Android tablet in horizontal position.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## BookLady

It is so much fun to see the different fabrics that your customers select!  I'm sure the variety keeps it interesting for you, too, Alice.  Must be rewarding to see how each one turns out and how unique each one looks with the varied selection of fabrics.  Thank you for sharing the photos with us.  My cozy fleece CoylCushion is getting a great workout with these chilly autumn days; it feels so warm and soft to my fingers! I'm looking forward to my next one, too.  Just like potato chips, you can't stop at just one!


----------



## CrystalStarr

That's great!  Thanks for the pictures!  Off to see if you have a nice purple fleece!


----------



## Alice Coyl

CrystalStarr said:


> That's great! Thanks for the pictures! Off to see if you have a nice purple fleece!


I have a beautiful purple fleece. It would make up as a snuggly CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> It is so much fun to see the different fabrics that your customers select! I'm sure the variety keeps it interesting for you, too, Alice. Must be rewarding to see how each one turns out and how unique each one looks with the varied selection of fabrics. Thank you for sharing the photos with us. My cozy fleece CoylCushion is getting a great workout with these chilly autumn days; it feels so warm and soft to my fingers! I'm looking forward to my next one, too. Just like potato chips, you can't stop at just one!


I still have one to make up for you...I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> This beautiful fabric was provided by a KB member. This is a removable cover over a regular size base.
> 
> Click to enlarge


I couldn't possibly stock all of the fabrics that my customers are choosing to send to me for their CoylCushions and/or covers. If someone sends me a beautiful fabric then I may order some to keep in my stash.Two examples are the dramatic dragonfly fabric that was posted several days ago and the beautiful butterfly fabric so many of you have ordered. By ordering your own fabric, you can put your personal touch into the beautiful CoylCushion you order.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I still have one to make up for you...I haven't forgotten.


I'm fortunate to already have a cozy CoylCushion, so I can be patient. I know many others are still ordering their first CoylCushions. Just sent you a PM about ordering for a Christmas gift. Are you setting a deadline for Christmas orders?


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> I'm fortunate to already have a cozy CoylCushion, so I can be patient. I know many others are still ordering their first CoylCushions. Just sent you a PM about ordering for a Christmas gift. Are you setting a deadline for Christmas orders?


I think December 15th would be the final day that I could mail out for delivery before Christmas. First class mail has been great and everyone has received their CoylCushions within 2 to 3 business days but Christmas mail is another story. Plus, with the volume of orders, it may take me a week to get an order made and mailed. So, folks don't wait...order in November so you have wonderful Christmas presents to give on December 25th.


----------



## Toby

I got it! It's here! Beautiful Turquoise Fleese with base & cover version. Alice added extra pellets for me. I asked her to make it higher, because when I lay down in bed to read, I have to stretch my neck a bit to read the bottom part of the K3. I raced to my bed, layed down & plopped the kindle on pillow. The kindle is higher. I haven't had a chance to read there yet. I love it Alice! I took my pink fleece pillow to the car & read  my kindle, using the pillow today. It was wonderful. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> I got it! It's here! Beautiful Turquoise Fleese with base & cover version. Alice added extra pellets for me. I asked her to make it higher, because when I lay down in bed to read, I have to stretch my neck a bit to read the bottom part of the K3. I raced to my bed, layed down & plopped the kindle on pillow. The kindle is higher. I haven't had a chance to read there yet. I love it Alice! I took my pink fleece pillow to the car & read my kindle, using the pillow today. It was wonderful. Thank you so much!!!


I'm so glad you like it. Now you can start your cover collections...


----------



## Toby

Yes - to the collection, as I rub my hands in glee & have an evil look on my face.


----------



## ayuryogini

Alice Coyl said:


> This beautiful fabric was provided by a KB member. This is a removable cover over a regular size base.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Yay! That's mine; it really turned out beautifully; can't wait to receive it. 
I already have new fabric picked out for more. 
Thank you, you did a great job.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Juli, that fabric looks beautiful on there, doesn't it?


----------



## Alice Coyl

ayuryogini said:


> Yay! That's mine; it really turned out beautifully; can't wait to receive it.
> I already have new fabric picked out for more.
> Thank you, you did a great job.


Thank you. Was Patricia able to match this fabric for your Kindle bag?


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Juli, that fabric looks beautiful on there, doesn't it?


It really does! Thanks, now for that matching bag.....



Alice Coyl said:


> Thank you. Was Patricia able to match this fabric for your Kindle bag?


I wanted to see how the cushion turned out first, so they could kind of match. I'll post a pic after I get it....unless Patricia does first!


----------



## auburn1975

Alice, I just ordered my first two regular cushions covers and bases (one is for my mother); the pomegranate super suede and the dark blue denim.  I asked in the order that you add extra pellets as you did for Toby to assure that it's most comfortable for reading in bed as I most likely to do this as well.  I look forward to hearing from you and appreciate your service. Please let me know if you have any concerns with paypal or mailing address.
Sincerely, Judy


----------



## Alice Coyl

auburn1975 said:


> Alice, I just ordered my first two regular cushions covers and bases (one is for my mother); the pomegranate super suede and the dark blue denim. I asked in the order that you add extra pellets as you did for Toby to assure that it's most comfortable for reading in bed as I most likely to do this as well. I look forward to hearing from you and appreciate your service. Please let me know if you have any concerns with paypal or mailing address.
> Sincerely, Judy


Hi Judy...thanks for your order. It is all set...extra pellets included. No problems with PayPal or mailing address. You will love your new CoylCushion and so will your mother...Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

Two beautiful CoylCushions mailed out today to a KB member.

Oversized - Navy Blue Fleece

 Click to enlarge

Regular size - Brown Super Suede

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

So many of you have requested a tan colored Super Suede. Well...today I was at my local fabric store and I found a Camel Tan Super Suede that is to die for. It is thick, lush, and absolutely a beautiful piece of fabric. It feels so nice to the touch. This picture does not do it justice. Some fabrics do not photograph well when scanned.

#056 Camel Tan Super Suede:

 Click to enlarge

I also found a new Christmas fabric #040 which has some silver highlights:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Reminder to previous customers...the October Birthday Offer is good through October 31st. This is a good time for each of you to start your removable cover collections with a free base ($15 value). Many of you have taken advantage of the offer but there are still many of you who have not ordered yet. 

If you are not a previous customer and order two bases and two removable covers, I will give you one of the bases free. The one you pay for makes you a previous customer so come on folks...send those orders in. Now is a good time to think about Christmas presents for all of those new Kindles. 

The link to my web site is on the bottom of this post.


----------



## maries

THanks for the reminder.  I just placed one order.  I have a couple others that I have fabric for that I will be sending.  This will be great to have some Christmas shopping done early.  And these will be such a unique and personalized gift!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Two removable CoylCushion covers with bases just mailed to a Kindle Boards member. She was not a previous customer but did order two bases and two removable covers so she got one base free as part of the October Birthday Offer. She asked for extra pellets to give added height to her CoylCushion.

Dark Blue Denim:

 Click to enlarge

Pomegranite Super Suede:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## auburn1975

These are mine... can't wait for the PO to deliver.  Thank you Alice for a wonderful product, value & thoughtful pricing, outstanding service (from order to shipping in less than 5 working days), and super communications.


----------



## Alice Coyl

auburn1975 said:


> These are mine... can't wait for the PO to deliver. Thank you Alice for a wonderful product, value & thoughtful pricing, outstanding service (from order to shipping in less than 5 working days), and super communications.


You are welcome. It normally takes about 3 working days for the First Class Mail envelopes to arrive no matter which state you live in so start looking Thursday.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Dawn has updated my web page to show the CoylCushion sizes 1-5 so when you order now, you can give me the size number and your fabric number to complete your order. If you are going to want a free base with the October Birthday Offer, please write (free) beside the base you order. So if you want a regular size, order #4 base (free) and #4 removable cover fabric #000. In the remarks section write "October Birthday Offer". 

Also, if you are not a previous customer, you can still take advantage of the free base offer by ordering either a CoylCushion and a removable cover (base free). Or, you can order two bases and two removable covers and get one of the bases free.  This offer applies to all sizes except the phone cushion size #1.


----------



## KindleGirl

Look what arrived in my mailbox today!! Excellent job, Alice! (and thanks for the suprise - I love it!) These are the original size (right, Alice?) cushions with removable covers and the phone cushion. My $79 mini kindle is shown on the Owl cushion and I think it is going to be perfect! I'm not normally an owl person, but these owls are so dang cute. The Christmas fabric is absolutely beautiful with the gold shimmery outlines. Love 'em!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

KindleGirl said:


> Look what arrived in my mailbox today!! Excellent job, Alice! (and thanks for the suprise - I love it!) These are the original size (right, Alice?) cushions with removable covers and the phone cushion. My $79 mini kindle is shown on the Owl cushion and I think it is going to be perfect! I'm not normally an owl person, but these owls are so dang cute. The Christmas fabric is absolutely beautiful with the gold shimmery outlines. Love 'em!!


Thank you so much. I'm out of the Poinsettia Christmas Fabric and am going to see if I can buy it again at my local fabric store. It was quite popular. Your CoylCushions are the "original" size which is now size #3 on my web site. Thanks for posting the picture so everyone can see how your mini-Kindle fits on size #3.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Hi Everyone...the October Birthday Offer is very successful with many of you ordering. I would like to remind folks when you are completing the Order Form, please look at the fabric selection number to see if the fabric is still available instead of the CoylCushion number. The fabric number and the CoylCushion number are not the same and so far I have been able to provide everyone with the fabric they wanted but I don't want anyone to be disappointed  by choosing a CoylCushion they like only to find out that the fabric is no longer available. The section for CoylCushions is to show the beautiful CoylCushions that have been sent out to many of you.

Thank you to everyone who has ordered. Many new customers have taken advantage of the October Birthday Offer by ordering more than one base and cover. Remember, this offer is available until midnight October 31, 2011.


----------



## auburn1975

Dear Alice,
Other pictures do not do them justice.  My first cushion(s) arrived today and they are far better than I had envisioned in terms of function, design and quality.  I am sincerely impressed with all the work and thought you put into each of them.  Till next time...with warmest regards, Judy


----------



## Alice Coyl

auburn1975 said:


> Dear Alice,
> Other pictures do not do them justice. My first cushion(s) arrived today and they are far better than I had envisioned in terms of function, design and quality. I am sincerely impressed with all the work and thought you put into each of them. Till next time...with warmest regards, Judy


Thank you Judy. It is always nice to hear that my customers are happy with their CoylCushions.


----------



## PurpleShell

Hi Alice,
I finally got to use my CoylCushion for reading my Kindle 3 while I was on vacation and I love it.  I am now trying to decide if I want a larger CoylCushion to use with the HP TouchPad I just received.  Right now since it is not in a case the CoylCushion I have is working fine.  Just wonder if I might need a larger CoylCushion eventually and would like to take advantage of the October Birthday special you are currently doing.  I will let you know once I decide what I want to do.
Shelley


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> Hi Alice,
> I finally got to use my CoylCushion for reading my Kindle 3 while I was on vacation and I love it. I am now trying to decide if I want a larger CoylCushion to use with the HP TouchPad I just received. Right now since it is not in a case the CoylCushion I have is working fine. Just wonder if I might need a larger CoylCushion eventually and would like to take advantage of the October Birthday special you are currently doing. I will let you know once I decide what I want to do.
> Shelley


I use a larger CoylCushion with my Acer A500 Android tablet and it works great. It provides a little bit more support when you are typing.


----------



## Alice Coyl

More beautiful CoylCushions shipped to customers...

#4 size base & removable cover - Brown Super Suede CoylCushion:
 Click to enlarge

#4 size base & removable cover:
 Click to enlarge

#5 size base & removable cover - Embroidery on Dark Blue Denim:
 Click to enlarge

#4 size CoylCushion:
 Click to enlarge

#5 size base & removable cover - Patterned Brown Super Suede:
 Click to enlarge

#4 size CoylCushion:
 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That patterned brown suede is very rich looking, and love the sock monkeys!  It still amazes me the different designs they make on fabric.


----------



## Tam

The brown one and the book fabric are mine, for Christmas gifts. They are beautiful Alice!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

They are very pretty, Tam.  I have one from the book fabric, love it.


----------



## Kindlechick

The denim tree kitty and the sock monkeys are mine.  I love them both.  Actually, I love them all!  I had the hardest time picking only two.  I am so excited to receive them.  Thanks Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks everyone. I grouped all the CoylCushions in one post so I'm glad each of you identified your CoylCushions. I have 8 more orders I am working on so will have more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## BookLady

I have the book fabric in a #3 size CoylCushion, and an order for the same fabric in a #4 size CoylCushion.  That fabric is beautiful, and each cushion looks unique depending on what "books" are on the front of each cover.  One of mine is for a gift, but the #4 size is all mine!  Better hurry if you are interested in that fabric before I order more!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> I have the book fabric in a #3 size CoylCushion, and an order for the same fabric in a #4 size CoylCushion. That fabric is beautiful, and each cushion looks unique depending on what "books" are on the front of each cover. One of mine is for a gift, but the #4 size is all mine! Better hurry if you are interested in that fabric before I order more!


I have plenty of fabric at this time but orders keep coming in. Fabric.com is out of stock until after mid-November so if you want more, let me know right away so I can save the fabric for you.


----------



## Tam

Here is my regular-sized CoylCushion (base w/cover) in the book fabric.









And here it is with my 10 inch Motorola Xoom, in a case. The cushion holds my tablet securely, either in my lap or just sitting in front of me. I can easily shape it to hold a kindle or tablet at a perfect angle for typing or viewing.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> Here is my regular-sized CoylCushion (base w/cover) in the book fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with my 10 inch Motorola Xoom, in a case. The cushion holds my tablet securely, either in my lap or just sitting in front of me. I can easily shape it to hold a kindle or tablet at a perfect angle for typing or viewing.


Looking good...


----------



## Rie142

I love the pillows Alice, once again thank you for them. My mom is going to love the oversized one for her Ipad. I can't wait for her to get it at Christmas. It is so lovely.
















Awesome I figured out how to actually post the pictures.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> I love the pillows Alice, once again thank you for them. My mom is going to love the oversized one for her Ipad. I can't wait for her to get it at Christmas. It is so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome I figured out how to actually post the pictures.


Thank you. The beauty of the CoylCushion is that you can seat your Kindle or iPad the way you want. You have your Kindle seated deep in the cushion but others will seat it on the edge. Or, you can turn your Kindle horizontal and it works great that way too. I'm so glad you liked your beautiful CoylCushions and I know your mom will love her oversized one for her iPad. Please post a Christmas Day picture of your mom and her present...


----------



## Alice Coyl

This #4 size CoylCushion was just shipped to one of my customers who ordered it for himself. It is a digitized camo fabric.

 Click to enlarge

This #1 size Phone Cushion and #4 size CoylCushion was just shipped to a repeat customer in the UK. I am currently out of the Dragonfly fabric but have an order coming. It should be here in a few days.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a Harry Potter "Wizard In Training" embroidery that I did on the dark blue denim for a customer who is still a Harry Potter fan. I have 28 Harry Potter designs but cannot post pictures because I don't have any to post. If anyone wants a Harry Potter embroidery design, I can give you a link to where you can see the 28 designs on the internet. They are all small. None are larger than 4" x 4" but they do embroidery out well on a #2 through #4 CoylCushion or cover.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I mailed these three beautiful CoylCushion removable covers and free bases yesterday to a KB member. She requested "overstuffed" bases so they look a little bit fuller than the normal cushions do.

#5 removable cover in "Hot Pink Fleece" with Patricia's Garden saying embroideried.

 Click to enlarge

#4 removable cover in "French Postcards" fabric.

 Click to enlarge

#4 removable cover in "Dragonflies" fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## corkyb

OMG, they are beautiful!!! They're mine!!!! I don't even know if I will be able to give away the dragonfly cover; it's that beautiful.  But my niece has a thing for dragonflies.  SO I must.
Paula


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> OMG, they are beautiful!!! They're mine!!!! I don't even know if I will be able to give away the dragonfly cover; it's that beautiful. But my niece has a thing for dragonflies. SO I must.
> Paula


I have more Dragonflies fabric on order. I'm sure your niece will love it. You can always order a cover for yourself.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Someone just asked me if the #4 regular size CoylCushion with removable cover would work with a Kindle in a case open and not folded back. She didn't tell me which case she has but I thought I would throw it out here for a few of you who have the Kindle Lighted Case, the Oberon case or any other case where you could read with the case open and not folded back. Would you recommend she go to the larger #5 base and removable cover?


----------



## klep88

I have a K2 in an Oberon. Leaving it open on the size 4 cushions works, even with the larger size of the K2. I think it would be fine for her


----------



## maries

I have a size 4 and have my Oberon open all the time.  It works fine.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks for the confirmation that the #4 size CoylCushion will work for my customer to read with her case open. I'll let her know.


----------



## LuvMyKindle

During the launch days of the CoylCushion, I ordered a cell phone sized cushion which I was very happy with and then recently, I took advantage of Alice's generous birthday month offer and ordered a regular size (#4) base with the Iris and Cranes cover. I already thanked Alice via email, but want to join in here, too, to share my experience and publicly sing my praises to Alice.

Last weekend, I received my new CoylCushion cover/base. Of course, it's beautiful, and like many others have posted, it's even prettier in person than on our monitors. The colors in this pattern are so vibrant - love it!

Since I am so used to the little cell phone cushion, after taking this new one out of the mailer, at first I thought, "goodness...this is huge...is this the oversized, not the regular?"  I quickly realized it _was _ the regular and it's a perfect size, height and comfort-wise on my lap. I requested the cushion to be on the firm side and initially feared it might be a bit too firm, but I have used it for a quite a few hours last weekend, then during the week, and again today with my K3 and it's just so wonderful. I really love it!  I have my K3 in a Marware Flip case which has a hand strap and makes holding it and turning pages with one hand easier on the wrists and thumbs, however, sometimes my carpal tunnel issues still act up and then I then prop the case on top of a pillow on my lap, but now with the CoylCushion, it's an even better experience and I don't worry about the K3 wobbling or my cats coming too close and rubbing or swatting at the kindle. My new CoylCushion will also be great to use when I finally get a small tablet, too, and of course, if I end up with a 10-inch tablet, I can always order the larger cushion, if needed. (But, oh, the hours I will spend again on deciding which pattern to get...LOL)

Anyway, Alice, once again, thank you so very much for a terrific, quality product and the stellar, personalized, patient, and accommodating customer service!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Only one more day for previous customers to take advantage of a free base with the purchase of a removable cover. Many of you have already ordered and I thank you so much. It is taking a few days to complete all of the orders but any that are placed by midnight tomorrow, 10-31-11 will still be able to get in on my October Birthday Offer of a free base.

When placing your order, be sure and make a note in the comments section about your free base and "October Birthday Offer" and where is asks where you heard about the offer, please be sure and let me know you heard about it here on Kindle Boards.


----------



## Alice Coyl

LuvMyKindle said:


> During the launch days of the CoylCushion, I ordered a cell phone sized cushion which I was very happy with and then recently, I took advantage of Alice's generous birthday month offer and ordered a regular size (#4) base with the Iris and Cranes cover. I already thanked Alice via email, but want to join in here, too, to share my experience and publicly sing my praises to Alice.
> 
> Last weekend, I received my new CoylCushion cover/base. Of course, it's beautiful, and like many others have posted, it's even prettier in person than on our monitors. The colors in this pattern are so vibrant - love it!
> 
> Since I am so used to the little cell phone cushion, after taking this new one out of the mailer, at first I thought, "goodness...this is huge...is this the oversized, not the regular?"  I quickly realized it _was _ the regular and it's a perfect size, height and comfort-wise on my lap. I requested the cushion to be on the firm side and initially feared it might be a bit too firm, but I have used it for a quite a few hours last weekend, then during the week, and again today with my K3 and it's just so wonderful. I really love it!  I have my K3 in a Marware Flip case which has a hand strap and makes holding it and turning pages with one hand easier on the wrists and thumbs, however, sometimes my carpal tunnel issues still act up and then I then prop the case on top of a pillow on my lap, but now with the CoylCushion, it's an even better experience and I don't worry about the K3 wobbling or my cats coming too close and rubbing or swatting at the kindle. My new CoylCushion will also be great to use when I finally get a small tablet, too, and of course, if I end up with a 10-inch tablet, I can always order the larger cushion, if needed. (But, oh, the hours I will spend again on deciding which pattern to get...LOL)
> 
> Anyway, Alice, once again, thank you so very much for a terrific, quality product and the stellar, personalized, patient, and accommodating customer service!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I try so hard to accommodate each of my customers personally and give them the same attention I would want if I were ordering a product. I am so glad you were so happy with your beautiful CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Talking about customer service...or bad customer service.

Just today, I called a store and asked for some help over the phone. I won't mention the name of the store but I was trying to locate some rip-nylon for my CoylCushion bases. I was told that everyone was too busy to help me and I would have to come in and look for myself. This is a big name store that all of you have heard of and many of you have probably shopped there. It seems that the company I order from normally had taken my order and my money but failed to tell me they could not provide the fabric I needed. It is on back order and they have no idea when it will be in stock and ready to ship. Well, I have orders to fill so I hit the streets of San Diego going to every fabric store in town but to no avail. Nobody carries what I want. So, tomorrow I will go to the big name store and look for myself. I will also let the appropriate management personnel at that store know how disappointed I was in their customer service.

Good customer service only takes a few minutes of time and it makes a customer a satisfied one who will recommend a product or store to friends and family. I worked in a business for 40 where I had customer contact on a daily basis. In all the years I worked, I never told a customer that I was too busy to help them. My job would have been history had my manager heard that I had said something like that.

So folks ordering your removable covers and bases...you will get them but it may take a few days. I am very short on the silver rip nylon so if I can find another suitable color, I will buy it. I'm thinking white would do as well. I don't want a dark color because it will show through any light fabric. I have enough in stock for the orders that are presently paid for. Any new orders may take a few days until I can locate a quality rip nylon fabric.

Thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, have you looked at Ebay?  I see they have listings for rip stop nylon, don't know how the prices or quality are though.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, have you looked at Ebay? I see they have listings for rip stop nylon, don't know how the prices or quality are though.


Thanks for the tip. I hadn't looked at Ebay. I'll check it out.


----------



## corkyb

Alice Coyl said:


> I mailed these three beautiful CoylCushion removable covers and free bases yesterday to a KB member. She requested "overstuffed" bases so they look a little bit fuller than the normal cushions do.
> 
> #5 removable cover in "Hot Pink Fleece" with Patricia's Garden saying embroideried.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> #4 removable cover in "French Postcards" fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> #4 removable cover in "Dragonflies" fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Oh my God! These are mine and they are soooo beautiful. Especially the pink fleece with the embroidery Alice did for me. Her embroidery is absolutely the BEST I have seen. If you are even thinking about getting embroidery, do not hesitate. I have the book garden that Patricia designed on the hot pink fleece and it is my favorite out of four Coyl Cushions that I have seen in person. I have one I have not opened as it is a gift. SPECTACULAR, Alice. You outdid yourself.


----------



## maries

corkyb said:


> Oh my God! These are mine and they are soooo beautiful. Especially the pink fleece with the embroidery Alice did for me. Her embroidery is absolutely the BEST I have seen. If you are even thinking about getting embroidery, do not hesitate. I have the book garden that Patricia designed on the hot pink fleece and it is my favorite out of four Coyl Cushions that I have seen in person. I have one I have not opened as it is a gift. SPECTACULAR, Alice. You outdid yourself.


I think Alice is amazing. She puts so much thought into the detail of each CoylCushion - along with the individual design. The embroidery designs do add a bit to the cost but when you see them you can understand the time involved. Each CC is so unique and special but the embroidery ones (IMO) really do stand out!


----------



## Alice Coyl

corkyb said:


> Oh my God! These are mine and they are soooo beautiful. Especially the pink fleece with the embroidery Alice did for me. Her embroidery is absolutely the BEST I have seen. If you are even thinking about getting embroidery, do not hesitate. I have the book garden that Patricia designed on the hot pink fleece and it is my favorite out of four Coyl Cushions that I have seen in person. I have one I have not opened as it is a gift. SPECTACULAR, Alice. You outdid yourself.


Thank you so much. Patricia's saying always works on a CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> I think Alice is amazing. She puts so much thought into the detail of each CoylCushion - along with the individual design. The embroidery designs do add a bit to the cost but when you see them you can understand the time involved. Each CC is so unique and special but the embroidery ones (IMO) really do stand out!


Thank you Marie. You have quite a collection by now including several embroideried ones. More removable covers and cushions being mailed today to you. They make very nice Christmas presents.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Good news. I found some white rip nylon for my CoylCushion bases. While shopping in the fabric store, I found this fabric that I think would make great CoylCushions for the new Kindle Fire. I bought enough for 8 removable covers or CoylCushions. The background is navy blue with orange and red flames. I love it.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a beautiful removable cover made from fabric sent to me by Marie. The dragonflies fabric matches the Kindle bag that Patricia made for her. See Patricia's thread.

 Click to enlarge

And, this is another piece of beautiful fabric that Marie sent to make another removable cover.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

These customers took advantage of the free base October Birthday Offer and their removable covers and free bases were mailed out today.

"Dragonfly Fabric" which is now back in stock.

 Click to enlarge

This was fabric sent to me by a customer who is an "Auburn University" fan.

 Click to enlarge

"Sleepy Owls" fabric.

 Click to enlarge

"Library Books" fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Stephanie

Alice Coyl said:


> These customers took advantage of the free base October Birthday Offer and their removable covers and free bases were mailed out t
> 
> "Library Books" fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge


This one is mine & I am SOO excited. Alice has been just great and I'm sure I'll find a reason to order again...and possibly, again...


----------



## Alice Coyl

stephanie said:


> This one is mine & I am SOO excited. Alice has been just great and I'm sure I'll find a reason to order again...and possibly, again...


You need a big collection of covers. Change of Seasons, Holidays, Birthdays, Anniversaries, and any other occasion you can think of. The Book Library fabric always turns out so nice.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> This is a beautiful removable cover made from fabric sent to me by Marie. The dragonflies fabric matches the Kindle bag that Patricia made for her. See Patricia's thread.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> And, this is another piece of beautiful fabric that Marie sent to make another removable cover.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Thanks Alice! The dragonfly with the matching bag Patrcia made is for a really good friend. I know she will love the set! The leaves turned out to be stunning!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Thanks Alice! The dragonfly with the matching bag Patrcia made is for a really good friend. I know she will love the set! The leaves turned out to be stunning!


Both turned out really nice. And, I agree with you about the leaves. Your friend is going to love her set.


----------



## Alice Coyl

The October Birthday Offer is over. Thank you to everyone who made the special offer the success it was. Since the offer expired at midnight on 10/31/11, no new free base orders can be accepted. I have a few orders to complete and mail out and those will be done in the next few days. Some of you are sending your own fabric and your orders will be completed when I receive your fabric.

I posted a few new fabrics to my web site. Some are limited so if you find anything you like, ask for it right away.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> This was fabric sent to me by a customer who is an "Auburn University" fan.
> 
> Click to enlarge


This is a Christmas gift for my son, who is an Auburn fan. Just to be clear, I am not an Auburn fan (Roll Tide!!), but Alice did such a beautiful job on this CoylCushion, I think I can even overlook that it's Auburn!  My son is going to go crazy over this when he opens this at Christmas!! 

Thank you again Alice!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> This is a Christmas gift for my son, who is an Auburn fan. Just to be clear, I am not an Auburn fan (Roll Tide!!), but Alice did such a beautiful job on this CoylCushion, I think I can even overlook that it's Auburn!  My son is going to go crazy over this when he opens this at Christmas!!
> 
> Thank you again Alice!!


You don't have to be an Auburn fan to love this fabric. You son will really be happy Christmas morning. Is he getting a Kindle too?


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> You don't have to be an Auburn fan to love this fabric. You son will really be happy Christmas morning. Is he getting a Kindle too?


He has my old K2, which he loves and uses constantly. He is getting a Fire for Christmas, which I think he'll be very excited about, and I think he'll like having a tablet. However, I'm not sure how he'll like reading on the Fire with the backlit screen. He might be fine with it -- he read on his laptop with Kindle for PC for a while and was happy with it on the screen (but the laptop wasn't really convenient for taking to the comfy chair ), and I am constantly telling him to turn on a light or get his Kindle light because he's always reading in the dark!  So he might actually like backlit better! His birthday is in February, so I figured I'd see how he does with reading on the Fire and then decide whether I need to replace his K2 with a K4 or a Touch.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> He has my old K2, which he loves and uses constantly. He is getting a Fire for Christmas, which I think he'll be very excited about, and I think he'll like having a tablet. However, I'm not sure how he'll like reading on the Fire with the backlit screen. He might be fine with it -- he read on his laptop with Kindle for PC for a while and was happy with it on the screen (but the laptop wasn't really convenient for taking to the comfy chair ), and I am constantly telling him to turn on a light or get his Kindle light because he's always reading in the dark!  So he might actually like backlit better! His birthday is in February, so I figured I'd see how he does with reading on the Fire and then decide whether I need to replace his K2 with a K4 or a Touch.


He might like the "Fire" fabric I posted above. It would be a nice change just to get a cover or two for him to choose from.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just had a "live chat" with a representative from fabric.com. The silver rip-nylon is in their warehouse and orders are being prepared for shipping. There is no guarantee that mine will ship today but at least I know it is in the process of being shipped. I do have 7 yards of the white rip-nylon that I can make base cushions out of until the silver arrives. If anyone does not want the white, they can indicate on their order and I will hold their order until the silver is here. It should take 7 to 10 days after shipping for me to receive the order.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> He might like the "Fire" fabric I posted above. It would be a nice change just to get a cover or two for him to choose from.


He probably would like that actually . . . but I think I'm just going to start with the Auburn fabric for him right now. Then we'll see what we move up to after that . . .


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed these two beautiful #5 CoylCushion removable covers and bases to a customer. She took advantage of the free base offer in October.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PurpleShell

The above Wolf CoylCushion is mine and the Stargazer is for my husband.  Alice, I love how you positioned both of the fabrics.  Cannot wait until they are delivered so we can start using them with our HP TouchPads.
Thanks again Alice for the great work you do.
Shelley


----------



## Alice Coyl

The fabric for this Auburn College CoylCushion was purchased and sent to me by the customer.

This is a licensed design which is sold for personal use only. I cannot buy the fabric and re-sell it. If anyone wants a licensed fabric like this Auburn College, or any team logo such as a college or professional football team, you can purchase it and send it to me to make into a CoylCushion but by law, I cannot purchase the fabric and sell it to you. If you find the fabric on line, you can have it sent to me directly. When ordering on line, there will be a "warning" in the description about "personal use only". In the store, there will be a statement along the edge of the fabric. If you have any questions please contact me.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> The above Wolf CoylCushion is mine and the Stargazer is for my husband. Alice, I love how you positioned both of the fabrics. Cannot wait until they are delivered so we can start using them with our HP TouchPads.
> Thanks again Alice for the great work you do.
> Shelley


My pleasure Shelley. You picked two beautiful fabrics to have made into your CoylCushions.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this beautiful green fleece CoylCushion to a customer today:

 Click to enlarge

And I mailed this turquoise removable cover with a base to another customer who took advantage of the free base offer in October:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> Click to enlarge


_I'm reusing Alice's picture from her post above, because my son is home, so I can't take a picture of it right now, but it looks just as great in person!_

I received my son's Auburn CoylCushion today (and so quickly -- it was actually last Wednesday that I bought the fabric and mailed it to Alice, and I already have the cushion!!), and it looks absolutely fantastic!!  The workmanship is outstanding, as always. You can really tell that Alice took great care in lining up the fabric and placing it, and I love how the lines of squares are all perfectly straight and matched. I'm just so impressed with it! It looks so great you could forget it's Auburn!  My son will be thrilled that it is Auburn, though, so that's what's important.  I just cannot say enough good things about the CoylCushions and the fantastic job Alice does on them, and also how wonderful her customer service is! Alice worked with me every step of the way in making sure the fabric I chose would work, letting me know that she received the fabric, and sending me a picture of the cushion when it was done. This was my third order, and Alice has been a pleasure to work with every time! 

If anyone was interested in team fabric, I was able to buy 1/2 yard of that fabric at my local Hobby Lobby and use a 40% off coupon on it (printed from the Hobby Lobby website), and it was very reasonable. In fact, I think sending it in the flat-rate Priority Mail envelope cost more than the fabric itself! My store here in Alabama had both Bama and Auburn fabric, as well as Florida and I think Texas. I would think that stores in other states would carry the schools for that state, and probably the NFL teams too (AL doesn't have an NFL team). I also found it online at several stores, but most of them wanted to sell it by the yard, and I only needed 1/2 yard, and I also wanted to see the fabric in person, but if you couldn't find it locally, that definitely is an option. They had fleece team fabrics as well, but the pictures on the fleece are much larger (if you have a team Snuggie, the fleece looks very much like that), and I'm not sure if it would work as well on a CoylCushion because of that (but I really didn't want fleece, so I didn't look into that too closely).

Again, thank you Alice!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> _I'm reusing Alice's picture from her post above, because my son is home, so I can't take a picture of it right now, but it looks just as great in person!_
> 
> I received my son's Auburn CoylCushion today (and so quickly -- it was actually last Wednesday that I bought the fabric and mailed it to Alice, and I already have the cushion!!), and it looks absolutely fantastic!!  The workmanship is outstanding, as always. You can really tell that Alice took great care in lining up the fabric and placing it, and I love how the lines of squares are all perfectly straight and matched. I'm just so impressed with it! It looks so great you could forget it's Auburn!  My son will be thrilled that it is Auburn, though, so that's what's important.  I just cannot say enough good things about the CoylCushions and the fantastic job Alice does on them, and also how wonderful her customer service is! Alice worked with me every step of the way in making sure the fabric I chose would work, letting me know that she received the fabric, and sending me a picture of the cushion when it was done. This was my third order, and Alice has been a pleasure to work with every time!
> 
> If anyone was interested in team fabric, I was able to buy 1/2 yard of that fabric at my local Hobby Lobby and use a 40% off coupon on it (printed from the Hobby Lobby website), and it was very reasonable. In fact, I think sending it in the flat-rate Priority Mail envelope cost more than the fabric itself! My store here in Alabama had both Bama and Auburn fabric, as well as Florida and I think Texas. I would think that stores in other states would carry the schools for that state, and probably the NFL teams too (AL doesn't have an NFL team). I also found it online at several stores, but most of them wanted to sell it by the yard, and I only needed 1/2 yard, and I also wanted to see the fabric in person, but if you couldn't find it locally, that definitely is an option. They had fleece team fabrics as well, but the pictures on the fleece are much larger (if you have a team Snuggie, the fleece looks very much like that), and I'm not sure if it would work as well on a CoylCushion because of that (but I really didn't want fleece, so I didn't look into that too closely).
> 
> Again, thank you Alice!!


You're welcome . It was a fun project to work on.

Fabric.com will send 1/2 yard if you zero out the 1 and put 1 in the 1/2 yard block. I'm not sure they have this fabric but they will sell 1/2 yard. And, check on etsy and ebay. Have it sent directly to me to save some postage.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here is a link to the Hobby Lobby Auburn University fabric. They do sell in one yard cuts only. If two customers would like to order covers or CoylCushions from this fabric, I would be glad to order the fabric for them.

One customer contacted me this morning about an Auburn CoylCushion. I've PM'd her to ask if she would be interested if one more customer is interested in sharing a yard.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=147281


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is a link to the Hobby Lobby Auburn University fabric. They do sell in one yard cuts only. If two customers would like to order covers or CoylCushions from this fabric, I would be glad to order the fabric for them.
> 
> One customer contacted me this morning about an Auburn CoylCushion. I've PM'd her to ask if she would be interested if one more customer is interested in sharing a yard.
> 
> http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=147281


I have one customer interested in sharing a yard of the Auburn University fabric. Do we have another customer who would be interested? I'll order the fabric if I receive another customer request.


----------



## Alice Coyl

As a favor to a previous customer, I ordered a yard of the Auburn University fabric from Hobby Lobby. I did get a 40% discount on the fabric which was good. I have one order for a #4 CoylCushion and there is enough fabric for another #4 or #5 removable cover or CoylCushion. The fabric should be here in a few days. So, Auburn fans, this is your chance to get a CoylCushion or cover for your favorite team.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed out these three beautiful removable covers with bases to one customer:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

These two were sent to another customer:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And this one was sent to a customer who provided the fabric. I have 1/2 yard left of this beautiful flannel fabric if anyone is interested:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## KindleGirl

The  dragonflies and 2 flowered cushions are for 3 of my friends for Christmas. These look stunning and I can't wait to see them in person and give them as gifts!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Love that fabric on that 2nd flowered one, so bright!


----------



## Vet

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love that fabric on that 2nd flowered one, so bright!


Many of the fabrics I have are limited and I cannot replace them. I guess that makes them "collector's" items.


----------



## Trooper

Alice Coyl said:


> I just mailed this beautiful green fleece CoylCushion to a customer today:
> 
> Click to enlarge


Alice, thats the one you mailed to me in Michigan. I love it. See it is smiling at me!!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Trooper said:


> Alice, thats the one you mailed to me in Michigan. I love it. See it is smiling at me!!!!!


Thanks for posting. It is getting cold in Michigan. Fleece is great for long winter nights reading on your Kindle. Your CoylCushion was the last one I made using the Dark Green Fleece.

I could not find the exact green color that your CoylCushion is made from so I picked up some Hunter Green Fleece. It is a bit darker but stunning. It is going to make beautiful covers or CoylCushions. It is a thicker fleece so would work well with embroidery too. It is in the category of "Ultra Fleece".


----------



## Trooper

Alice Coyl said:


> Thanks for posting. It is getting cold in Michigan. Fleece is great for long winter nights reading on your Kindle. Your CoylCushion was the last one I made using the Dark Green Fleece.
> 
> I could not find the exact green color that your CoylCushion is made from so I picked up some Hunter Green Fleece. It is a bit darker but stunning. It is going to make beautiful covers or CoylCushions. It is a thicker fleece so would work well with embroidery too. It is in the category of "Ultra Fleece".


I will be ordering one for my sister for Christmas from you soon. She will love it for her Kindle and iPad.
Yes, Michigan is chilly, bird bath water frozen in the mornings now.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Trooper said:


> I will be ordering one for my sister for Christmas from you soon. She will love it for her Kindle and iPad.
> Yes, Michigan is chilly, bird bath water frozen in the mornings now.


If your sister is going to use the CoylCushion for her iPad, you might consider getting the #5 size. I could add extra pellets to give it a firmer feel for her Kindle if you want. However, have her test your #4 size and see if that would work for her. Many customers do use their #4 size for their iPads.

If you order her a fleece CoylCushion, it would look great with snowflakes embroideried on it.


----------



## kuklachica

Alice Coyl said:


> I just mailed out these three beautiful removable covers with bases to one customer:
> 
> And this one was sent to a customer who provided the fabric. I have 1/2 yard left of this beautiful flannel fabric if anyone is interested:
> 
> Click to enlarge


This one is mine!! Can't wait to get it and try it out!! Thank you Alice!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> This one is mine!! Can't wait to get it and try it out!! Thank you Alice!!


You're welcome. I haven't made one using flannel before and was quite surprised at how nice it turned out. You should be able to put this one in the washing machine and dryer quite a number of times before it starts showing any wear. I think I'll look for some quality flannels and put them in my stash.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a #5 size removable cover that I made for myself for my Kindle Fire and my Acer tablet. I have plenty of this fabric if anyone wants a "Fire" cover or CoylCushion. The flames can go either direction which gives a different look to the fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## kuklachica

Alice Coyl said:


> You're welcome. I haven't made one using flannel before and was quite surprised at how nice it turned out. You should be able to put this one in the washing machine and dryer quite a number of times before it starts showing any wear. I think I'll look for some quality flannels and put them in my stash.


I am going to keep my eye out for nice flannel this winter. I think it will be just right for cold weather - not too hot on the lap, but a bit warmer than cotton alone. We have a surplus/salvage store here that buys tons of fabric- they always have a great selection (almost as much as Joann Fabrics and just as nice quality) and most of their fabrics are $2.99/yd or lower (except for the super plush minky type fabric which is $7.99). I think I'll pick some up and put it away as I find nice patterns so I can change with the seasons!

If you ever need a certain color or type of design, let me know! It would be pretty easy to get a decent amount in a good sized box. They often have discontinued fabrics as well.


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> I am going to keep my eye out for nice flannel this winter. I think it will be just right for cold weather - not too hot on the lap, but a bit warmer than cotton alone. We have a surplus/salvage store here that buys tons of fabric- they always have a great selection (almost as much as Joann Fabrics and just as nice quality) and most of their fabrics are $2.99/yd or lower (except for the super plush minky type fabric which is $7.99). I think I'll pick some up and put it away as I find nice patterns so I can change with the seasons!
> 
> If you ever need a certain color or type of design, let me know! It would be pretty easy to get a decent amount in a good sized box. They often have discontinued fabrics as well.


Thanks for the offer. We'll see how the customers like the flannel one I made for you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a new "Dragonflies" fabric that I just made for a customer. It will be shipped tomorrow. I only had a yard of this fabric and when it worked up so beautifully, I contacted a local fabric company and ordered 6 yards of it. So, if anyone wants this beautiful fabric worked up into a cover or CoylCushion, it is #091 on my web site. I have two fabrics with dragonflies on it and the other is #097.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> This is a #5 size removable cover that I made for myself for my Kindle Fire and my Acer tablet. I have plenty of this fabric if anyone wants a "Fire" cover or CoylCushion. The flames can go either direction which gives a different look to the fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge


How clever, Alice - love that Fire fabric to go along with the Kindle Fire. Once Amazon starts shipping the Fires, you should post this one on Facebook.


----------



## Trooper

Alice Coyl said:


> If your sister is going to use the CoylCushion for her iPad, you might consider getting the #5 size. I could add extra pellets to give it a firmer feel for her Kindle if you want. However, have her test your #4 size and see if that would work for her. Many customers do use their #4 size for their iPads.
> 
> If you order her a fleece CoylCushion, it would look great with snowflakes embroideried on it.


Good Idea Alice, I'll see how well her iPad snuggles into my size 4 before I order.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Alice Coyl said:


> This is a new "Dragonflies" fabric that I just made for a customer. It will be shipped tomorrow. I only had a yard of this fabric and when it worked up so beautifully, I contacted a local fabric company and ordered 6 yards of it. So, if anyone wants this beautiful fabric worked up into a cover or CoylCushion, it is #091 on my web site. I have two fabrics with dragonflies on it and the other is #097.
> 
> Click to enlarge


I think this might be mine! I just ordered it last week (my email addy starts with lycie). This is so pretty!! I picked this pattern because I just love the jewel tones. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Lizzarddance said:


> I think this might be mine! I just ordered it last week (my email addy starts with lycie). This is so pretty!! I picked this pattern because I just love the jewel tones. I can't wait to get it.


Yes, this is yours and it was just mailed at the post office this morning. I like the fabric too and found a site where I could order more of it. So if anyone wants this fabric, I will have 6 yards in a few days. I have enough for one cover or CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received a yard of "Auburn University" fabric from Hobby Lobby. 1/2 yard is designated for a customer but I have 1/2 yard left if anyone wants a removable cover or a CoylCushion. I won't be ordering this fabric again so if you want this fabric, let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## kuklachica

My cushion arrived today!! I took some pictures to show the size with a K3 and a Kindle Touch (just the cover!) so others can see, if it helps.

The size is the original, with cover.

*Here is the cushion with a K3 in a cover, open:*


*K3 and cover folded back:*


*Kindle Touch cover open:*

*
Kindle Touch cover closed:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> My cushion arrived today!! I took some pictures to show the size with a K3 and a Kindle Touch (just the cover!) so others can see, if it helps.
> 
> The size is the original, with cover.
> 
> *Here is the cushion with a K3 in a cover, open:*
> 
> 
> *K3 and cover folded back:*
> 
> 
> *Kindle Touch cover open:*
> 
> *
> Kindle Touch cover closed:*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It looks very nice. The original is the #3 size and this fabric is the flannel sent to me by kuklachica.


----------



## krm0789

kuklachica said:


> *Here is the cushion with a K3 in a cover, open:*


What brand of cover is that? I am LOVING that little kickstand (er, that is what it is, correct?)


----------



## kuklachica

krm- yes it is a built in stand. It is an M-Edge latitude jacket with integrated stand.


----------



## candyisdandy

I just wanted to add to my initial review of my CoylCushion, in which I said I loved it and it worked great for my Kindle in its Oberon cover.

I recently got an IPad for work; I am in sales, and all of our product brochures, etc are now on the IPad.  I'm doing some training on a product, and had to do some extensive reading/video watching on the IPad today.  I couldn't get it into a position that was comfortable to view it, and suddenly thought of my CoylCushion.  I pulled it out, plopped the IPad in, and it worked beautifully...I no longer had neck strain or the discomfort of holding the heavy tablet in my hands.  I should also mention that my IPad is in a case, so it's even bulkier, and still worked great with the CoylCushion.  

I just have the regular sized CoylCushion and am thrilled that for $20, I got a stand that works for both my Kindle and also my IPad - what a bargain!  Thanks again Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

candyisdandy said:


> I just wanted to add to my initial review of my CoylCushion, in which I said I loved it and it worked great for my Kindle in its Oberon cover.
> 
> I recently got an IPad for work; I am in sales, and all of our product brochures, etc are now on the IPad. I'm doing some training on a product, and had to do some extensive reading/video watching on the IPad today. I couldn't get it into a position that was comfortable to view it, and suddenly thought of my CoylCushion. I pulled it out, plopped the IPad in, and it worked beautifully...I no longer had neck strain or the discomfort of holding the heavy tablet in my hands. I should also mention that my IPad is in a case, so it's even bulkier, and still worked great with the CoylCushion.
> 
> I just have the regular sized CoylCushion and am thrilled that for $20, I got a stand that works for both my Kindle and also my IPad - what a bargain! Thanks again Alice!


You're welcome. Stories like yours makes me glad that I can provide a quality product for a reasonable price.


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> If you order her a fleece CoylCushion, it would look great with snowflakes embroidered on it.


I can vouch for that! I have the burgundy fleece CoylCushion with snowflakes embroidered on it, and it is gorgeous. The snowflakes are so detailed (and have some subtle shading at the tips); it is the perfect CoylCushion for winter. So cheerful to see and the fleece is so warm to the touch.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this #4 size "Auburn University" removable cover and base to a KindleBoards member:

 Click to enlarge

And, this beautiful #4 size CoylCushion fabric was provided by a Facebook "Kindle Readers" member:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## jlee745

I can't wait till Christmas morning when my daughter sees her Auburn CoylCushion!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this beautiful blue crushed velvet removable cover and base to a customer.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> I just mailed this beautiful blue crushed velvet removable cover and base to a customer.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Love that one, Alice! Remember the song from the 60's by Bobby Vinton "She wore blue velvet...." Had to have my aunt make me a blue velvet dress at that time


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love that one, Alice! Remember the song from the 60's by Bobby Vinton "She wore blue velvet...." Had to have my aunt make me a blue velvet dress at that time


Patricia...I still remember that song very clearly. Only, I made my own blue velvet dress. It was the first above the knee dress that I owned. It was about 3" above my knees and I felt absolutely naked with my knees showing.. I wore it when a group of us went to Las Vegas. In those days, you dressed up to go to the casinos. Blue velvet dress with matching dyed high heels, gloves and purse. Saw a Tony Bennett show for $5.00 which included three drinks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Just for fun, I'm going to embroidery a Steelers logo on some gold fleece and make a removable CoylCushion cover. I'll send it as a Christmas present to my daughter-in-law who is a big time Steeler fan. 

I also digitized an Auburn University logo and am going to see how it turns out. I'm in an embroidery mood today.

Once finished, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I can't wait to see the Steelers done in embroidery.  Should be pretty.


----------



## Alice Coyl

One of my customers was so happy with his CoylCushions he has ordered that he made up a flyer to go on the bulletin board where he works. It is a large corporation and I am very honored that he chose to make this flyer up on my behalf. There are tear off strips on the bottom that can be taken by interested employees and he refers everyone to this thread on Kindle Boards. Many of you might recognize your CoylCushions in this flyer. I think he did a great job.


----------



## MDB

Alice Coyl said:


> One of my customers was so happy with his CoylCushions he has ordered that he made up a flyer to go on the bulletin board where he works. It is a large corporation and I am very honored that he chose to make this flyer up on my behalf. There are tear off strips on the bottom that can be taken by interested employees and he refers everyone to this thread on Kindle Boards. Many of you might recognize your CoylCushions in this flyer. I think he did a great job.


Hey, my Coyl Cushion is there! How cool is that!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Wow, Alice, I am impressed, that is very nice.  My son keeps telling me to make up something for him to take to work and post it, but I just haven't been able to yet.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I'm mailing two beautiful CoylCushion removable covers and a base out to a KB member this afternoon. The first is an embroidery on super suede fabric and the second is a Christmas poinsettia fabric. I wasn't sure how the embroidery would turn out on the super suede but it worked out just fine.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## BookLady

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm mailing two beautiful CoylCushion removable covers and a base out to a KB member this afternoon. The first is an embroidery on super suede fabric and the second is a Christmas poinsettia fabric. I wasn't sure how the embroidery would turn out on the super suede but it worked out just fine.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Click to enlarge


Someone is going to have a great package arriving soon! Love the embroidery pattern on the brown super suede; very classy! Is that the first time you've used that embroidery pattern? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Someone is going to have a great package arriving soon! Love the embroidery pattern on the brown super suede; very classy! Is that the first time you've used that embroidery pattern? It's gorgeous!


Thank you. Yes, this is the first time I use this design (it's on my web site) and the first time I've embroideried on super suede. It turned out so nice.


----------



## Stephanie

I got mine a week or so ago, but I didn't want to post until I had really tried it out.

Firstly, Alice you were great to order from & the shipping was SOOO fast!  THANK YOU!!!    

Secondly, this product is much lighter than I thought it would be.  I have a Peeramid (sp?) I ordered from Amazon and my CoylCushion is much lighter and more flexible than that.  I think my next one (for, there WILL be a next one  ) will be a size larger, however.  I ordered the Size 4, but I think I'll be happier with a Size 5.  Maybe my cover makes it a bit top-heavy (I have an M-Edge Platform), but it just seems I'd like it a little bit wider & little bit taller.

Unless, of course, I get the new Kindle Touch for Christmas (it's smaller than the K2, isn't it?).  If the new Kindle Touch is smaller, I think this one will be a perfect fit for me.  

Overall though, I'm very happy with the product and will be ordering another.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Stephanie said:


> I got mine a week or so ago, but I didn't want to post until I had really tried it out.
> 
> Firstly, Alice you were great to order from & the shipping was SOOO fast! THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Secondly, this product is much lighter than I thought it would be. I have a Peeramid (sp?) I ordered from Amazon and my CoylCushion is much lighter and more flexible than that. I think my next one (for, there WILL be a next one ) will be a size larger, however. I ordered the Size 4, but I think I'll be happier with a Size 5. Maybe my cover makes it a bit top-heavy (I have an M-Edge Platform), but it just seems I'd like it a little bit wider & little bit taller.
> 
> Unless, of course, I get the new Kindle Touch for Christmas (it's smaller than the K2, isn't it?). If the new Kindle Touch is smaller, I think this one will be a perfect fit for me.
> 
> Overall though, I'm very happy with the product and will be ordering another.


Thank you Stephanie. Some covers are heavier than others. I do test with the Oberon folded back and don't have a problem with the #4 size. But, the #5 would work great for your M-Edge cover. It would also work if you have a larger device like an iPad or Android tablet.


----------



## Tam

My CoylCushions are wonderful for my new Kindle Fire, Alice! Looking forward to getting lots of use out of them!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> My CoylCushions are wonderful for my new Kindle Fire, Alice! Looking forward to getting lots of use out of them!


Can you post a picture? I'm going to take a picture with mine but it is a #5 size and yours are the smaller ones.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is my new Kindle Fire on my #5 size "FIRE" removable cushion cover.


----------



## krm0789

My Fire is resting comfortably in its case in my CoylCushion as I post from my netbook. Thanks again, Alice!


----------



## Katydid

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm mailing two beautiful CoylCushion removable covers and a base out to a KB member this afternoon. The first is an embroidery on super suede fabric and the second is a Christmas poinsettia fabric. I wasn't sure how the embroidery would turn out on the super suede but it worked out just fine.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> Click to enlarge


Yippee! These are mine and I can't wait to get them. The embroidered one turned out to be stunning. Thanks so much, Alice. I've never posted pictures on KB, but I will try to take some with the Fire when they're received. You must have one heck of an embroidery machine or whatever is used. Can't wait until they arrive.


----------



## Tam

Here is my Fire on my Regular Size (#4) CoylCushion, both landscape and vertical.


----------



## tamborine

Thanks for posting the pictures, Tam! I've been sitting here for an hour trying to decide between a 4 and a 5 for my Fire.   Saw your pics & went with the 4.

ps - love your fabric - looks very pretty! I went with ripstop nylon because of the corgi/cat hair factor around here.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Looks beautiful, Tam!  I really, really want to order a Fire but my daughter wants to get me one for Christmas.  I'm trying to hold out...


----------



## Tam

tamborine said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures, Tam! I've been sitting here for an hour trying to decide between a 4 and a 5 for my Fire.  Saw your pics & went with the 4.
> 
> ps - love your fabric - looks very pretty! I went with ripstop nylon because of the corgi/cat hair factor around here.


I even use the regular size for my 10 inch Xoom tablet. I find it very easy to mold it to get just the right shape and angle to keep it stable. Even in landscape position with the ends sticking off the sides I can type and it never moves. I love my CoylCushions!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> I even use the regular size for my 10 inch Xoom tablet. I find it very easy to mold it to get just the right shape and angle to keep it stable. Even in landscape position with the ends sticking off the sides I can type and it never moves. I love my CoylCushions!


Thank you Tam. Folks really appreciate comments about what sizes they can use for their electronic gadgets.


----------



## Katydid

Alice, I received my #4 Coyl Cushion and two removeable covers yesterday. (VERY quickly, since I only ordered them 3 days ago. You're in California and I'm in Florida.) I'm attaching pictures of the embroidered one (with my Kindle Fire)--which I absolutely love. The super suede material and colors turned out perfectly. (The Christmas poinsettia cover will get use later and I love it as well.)

The cushion is so very functional and gorgeous, to boot. This cushion will be getting a lot of use. Thanks again for your wonderful customer service.

Katy


----------



## Alice Coyl

Katydid said:


> Alice, I received my #4 Coyl Cushion and two removeable covers yesterday. (VERY quickly, since I only ordered them 3 days ago. You're in California and I'm in Florida.) I'm attaching pictures of the embroidered one (with my Kindle Fire)--which I absolutely love. The super suede material and colors turned out perfectly. (The Christmas poinsettia cover will get use later and I love it as well.)
> 
> The cushion is so very functional and gorgeous, to boot. This cushion will be getting a lot of use. Thanks again for your wonderful customer service.
> 
> Katy


Thank you Katy. I had never embroideried on heavy super suede before and I was very pleased that yours turned out so well. By ordering a removable cover, you are able to change out to your Christmas theme when the season is right.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This #1 size phone cushion was mailed today to a KB member. She had Patricia make her a Kindle bag and wanted a phone cushion to match. I have enough of her fabric left to make a #4 size CoylCushion or removable cover for her if she wants one to match her bag.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this purple rip nylon CoylCushion to a KB member. It has the Kindle Fire seated both vertically and horizontally.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just mailed this beautiful embroideried on super suede CoylCushion to a KB member.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That tree with the kitty cat is so cute!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Starting today, until December 15th, a surprise Holiday gift will be included with every order I receive for a CoylCushion, removable cover or phone cushion. I mailed out several orders today but will not be showing the surprise gift. If the receptiant wants to post a picture, that would be great. You will never know what you will be receiving with your order. December 15th will be the cut-off date for Christmas orders. Any order received after December 15th may not make it for your Christmas tree.

Once I process the pictures of today's orders, I'll post them here.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Some more beautiful CoylCushions, removable covers and phone cushions mailed yesterday to KB and FB members.

One of my customers picked out this fabric and sent it to me for his wife's Christmas present. It is a removable cover and base.

 Click to enlarge

This is a Size 2 removable cover and base which is perfect for the new smallest size Kindle.

 Click to enlarge

This is a #4 Size CoylCushion in "hot pink" fleece with a simple flower embroidery.

 Click to enlarge

This is a #1 Size phone cushion ordered to match a CoylCushion previously ordered.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## BT in OC

Hello Alice and everyone!

The CoylCushion with the Horses on it is the one I had made for my wife.  It arrived today and it looks great- even better than the picture! And all I'll say about the special holiday gift that Alice included was...........it's really cool and will be used!

Thank you again, Alice.  I don't know how you get these made and in the mail as fast as you do.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BT in OC said:


> Hello Alice and everyone!
> 
> The CoylCushion with the Horses on it is the one I had made for my wife. It arrived today and it looks great- even better than the picture! And all I'll say about the special holiday gift that Alice included was...........it's really cool and will be used!
> 
> Thank you again, Alice. I don't know how you get these made and in the mail as fast as you do. Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you. I know your wife will be so happy with her "surprise" Christmas gift. Now...go hide it and don't give it to her until Christmas...


----------



## tlc

Hi Alice after ordering my mums coylcushion and your very excellent and fast service, I liked your Facebook page and found your thread here. I'd just like to tell everyone and I know hey already know that your product is awesome and your service fantastic! I'm sure I will get mums order before Christmas and now I am deciding which one I want and what fabric to choose, I might pop in my order in the next coupe of days. Hope your having a lovely thanksgiving! 

Thanks again


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> Hi Alice after ordering my mums coylcushion and your very excellent and fast service, I liked your Facebook page and found your thread here. I'd just like to tell everyone and I know hey already know that your product is awesome and your service fantastic! I'm sure I will get mums order before Christmas and now I am deciding which one I want and what fabric to choose, I might pop in my order in the next coupe of days. Hope your having a lovely thanksgiving!
> 
> Thanks again


Your beautiful CoylCushion for your mother was mailed yesterday. It's 4 weeks to Christmas and if the "customs" Santa is doing his job, your mother should have a wonderful Christmas.

For folks reading this post, tic's order is on it's way to Australia.


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> Hi Alice after ordering my mums coylcushion and your very excellent and fast service, I liked your Facebook page and found your thread here. I'd just like to tell everyone and I know hey already know that your product is awesome and your service fantastic! I'm sure I will get mums order before Christmas and now I am deciding which one I want and what fabric to choose, I might pop in my order in the next coupe of days. Hope your having a lovely thanksgiving!
> 
> Thanks again


This is the #4 size CoylCushion and matching #1 size phone cushion that I mailed out to you yesterday for your mom.
May she use them for many more years to come. I'm sorry the cushions are crooked. I'm not the world's best photographer.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a matching set of #5 CoylCushion and #1 phone cushion made out of Kelly Green rip nylon. This was made for a Facebook member but I wanted to post it here to show what can be made up to handle excessive pet hair. The hair just slides off the nylon.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## tlc

Wow they look fantastic! Mum is going to love them!! Thanks so much.


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> Wow they look fantastic! Mum is going to love them!! Thanks so much.


You're welcome.


----------



## Trooper

Alice Coyl said:


> This is a matching set of #5 CoylCushion and #1 phone cushion made out of Kelly Green rip nylon. This was made for a Facebook member but I wanted to post it here to show what can be made up to handle excessive pet hair. The hair just slides off the nylon.
> 
> Click to enlarge


I just received these this morning, what super fast service Alice gives. They look great and I'm sure my sister will love them. Thank you so much Alice.

And what a cute extra pressie she sent to me also....I will use it a lot.


----------



## Alice Coyl

These two beautiful embroideried CoylCushions were just mailed to a KB member.

This is on blue brushed denim:
 Click to enlarge

This one is on dark olive super suede:
 Click to enlarge

And another beautiful #5 Size Library Books CoylCushion was mailed to a KB member.
 Click to enlarge


----------



## Vet

Those are so pretty! Love the embroidery! Is the one on the bottom mine?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Vet said:


> Those are so pretty! Love the embroidery! Is the one on the bottom mine?


Yes it is. I just emailed you a picture of it.


----------



## Vet

Thanks. I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## VictoriaP

The dark olive supersuede with the embroidery is so gorgeous. Now I'm tempted...


----------



## Alice Coyl

I was at my favorite quilting fabric store this morning and found "HOT PINK MINKY" on sale for a really good price. I bought two yards which is enough for 8 CoylCushions. This fabric is not suitable for removable covers so if anyone wants a CoylCushion made out of the Minky fabric, please let me know. You can order on my web site. Just put Hot Pink Minky in where your comments go and I'll know that is your choice of fabric. I'm not putting a picture there because fabric is limited to 8 orders. I will make one up to post here to show everyone what it looks like. The shop had a couple of other colors but the hot pink caught my eye. I might keep one for myself because it is so soft and cuddly.

Here is my own personal "HOT PINK MINKY" CoylCushion. It is a #5 to hold my new Kindle DX when it arrives today. So there are 7 orders left for anyone who wants one.

 Click to enlarge

And this is my 10.5" Acer A500 tablet seated. I'll have to tuck some of the fuzzy underneath when I actually use it.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just shipped six CoylCushions to Australia. Five went to the same customer. Her friends and family are going to be very surprised come Christmas morning. Here are the five I sent to her.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And this one went to another customer in Australia.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Pushka

Hi Alice. I am in Australia too but not the lucky receiver. I do have a USA address that Patricia knows about and I have tracked through this thread and love your cute embroidery so I might just join the clan!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Pushka said:


> Hi Alice. I am in Australia too but not the lucky receiver. I do have a USA address that Patricia knows about and I have tracked through this thread and love your cute embroidery so I might just join the clan!


Come and join us... I have more Australia orders to make up.


----------



## Vet

I just opened my #5 Library Books cushion (pictured above).  It's even prettier in person! My surprise is wonderful too!
Alice, thanks for a beautiful product!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Vet said:


> I just opened my #5 Library Books cushion (pictured above). It's even prettier in person! My surprise is wonderful too!
> Alice, thanks for a beautiful product!


You are welcome...


----------



## Stephanie

Pink *and* Minky

Alice, I'm supposed to be thinking of others right now and this is making it VERY hard... 

MUST...RESIST...


----------



## tlc

Alice I've sent you an email and also a MSG on here, please let me know if you got either one or both, I'm not sure if I am using the MSG system here correctly as it says I have nothing in my outbox? I thought if I replayed to a MSG I'd still be able to see what I wrote. You were right my email  was full, should be all fixed now. Thanks

Also received my mums cushions today, Absolutley wonderful, love them and so will mum!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I had such a hard time deciding, but I finally ordered one for my birthday. Simplified my husband's shopping.    Excited!


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> Alice I've sent you an email and also a MSG on here, please let me know if you got either one or both, I'm not sure if I am using the MSG system here correctly as it says I have nothing in my outbox? I thought if I replayed to a MSG I'd still be able to see what I wrote. You were right my email was full, should be all fixed now. Thanks
> 
> Also received my mums cushions today, Absolutley wonderful, love them and so will mum!!


Hi Tic,

Yes, I received your PM here and your email. You have to click the little check box to save a copy in your outbox.
I'm glad your cushions arrived so quickly. It only took a week which is amazing.

Thank you for letting me know you received them.

Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful CoylCushion fabric was sent to me by a KB member. Her #4 size CoylCushion and #1 size phone cushions were mailed out to her today.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Tripp

Here are the goodies I got over the last few weeks. Between Alice and Patricia, I have quite the ensemble. 
Thank you ladies. Now off to post this in Patricia's thread.


----------



## VictoriaP

Tripp said:


> Here are the goodies I got over the last few weeks. Between Alice and Patricia, I have quite the ensemble.
> Thank you ladies. Now off to post this in Patricia's thread.


Wow, Tripp, that's one lovely setup!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tripp said:


> Here are the goodies I got over the last few weeks. Between Alice and Patricia, I have quite the ensemble.
> Thank you ladies. Now off to post this in Patricia's thread.


I'm impressed. You have quite a collection. I am so glad the removable cover fit over your CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

"HOT PINK MINKY" fabric...is going fast. I received two orders yesterday and have enough fabric for 5 more CoylCushions. One of my customers has asked for a removable cover. Although I did post that this fabric is not suitable for removable covers, I will try to make a cover for her. 

The reason I felt the Minky would not work out well is because it is a very stretchy knit and the Velcro closure may be a problem sewing into the knit fabric. It is even difficult to sew a straight seam.  I will post back here if I am successful.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have received many orders from members of an Australian Kindle Forum/Board/Group and more are coming in daily. It's amazing how fast the CoylCushion is becoming popular in Australia. 

Many KB members have emailed me asking about shipping to Australia. Yes, it is very easy to ship to Australia. The shipping and handling for your packages is $8.00 per CoylCushion. Each is packaged individually and sent First Class Mail. If you order a #1 phone cushion with your CoylCushion, no extra postage is charged for that order since it can be mailed in the same envelope with a larger cushion. Mailing this way helps cut down on the international shipping costs. My last order took only 7 days from California to my customer in Australia. Normally, it takes much longer but I do believe the postal folks in both countries are trying to make sure our Christmas gifts get there in time.

I also have many customers from the UK. The same information applies to any customer in the UK who orders.

Due to the number of orders I have been receiving, it is taking longer to complete your orders than normal. I am working many long hours to make sure you receive your order as soon as possible. If you have any questions, you can PM me here or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Alice Coyl

I have many pictures to post but have been so busy sending CoylCushions internationally that I haven't had time to post them here. But, I promise soon. A dog forum in Australia discovered the CoylCushions and I am sending out four to eight to Australia every day. They are doing their Christmas shopping on my web site.

I have some beautiful pictures to post and promise those of you who like seeing what others order, they will be posted soon. Our post office supervisor told us that December 12th is the cut off for international orders. Even then, it is a possibility that they won't reach your country by Christmas. So, make sure you order early in December. It is taking me almost a week to complete an order due to the volume and it will only get worse as December 15th approaches.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Here are some of the beautiful CoylCushions shipped to the UK this week...

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And some were shipped to Australia...

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And these were sent recently to US customers...

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## VictoriaP

I can't get over how different they all look! And that French Postcards fabric keeps catching my eye. I may have to do a cushion for the living room in that one...

(The swirled purple super-suede with "it was a dark and stormy night" embroidery is mine, it'll be for reading in bed. Fingers crossed, it just might make it here tomorrow...)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I see mine!  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Pushka

Me too!  I'll tell you how the French postcards looks in person - it is going to my niece who is also getting the pink I Love Paris Candace bag made by Patricia she posted up last week..


----------



## VictoriaP

My purple swirl embroidered super suede #4 arrived today, and I love it! (and the free gift Alice included is adorable; I have just the spot for it in my office.)  

A couple of notes for those who are on the fence or curious:

The super suede is a fabric with a soft suede-like fleece texture. It's very elegant. But it will be a magnet for pet hair (which I pretty much expected...keep a lint roller on hand around dark colors, LOL). Embroidery looks just gorgeous on it though.

The number 4 cushion is a good size if you like to read on your side, or if you're using the cushion with different sized devices. I have the Touch, uncased--but with an Octovo Solis light on top--and a typically uncased iPad. It's a good fit for both. I think if I were only using the Touch though, the #3 would work equally well, even with the Kindle sideways on it. As for the iPad, vertical or horizontal, whether bare or in a slim case (iPad 1 in a Yoobao Slim leather), the #4 seems to be a perfect fit. I understand the removable cover cushions are a bit stiffer though, and for those I can see where you might need to move up another size.

All in all, it's simply wonderful, and if you're still on the fence, get off and go order one already!


----------



## Seleya

Sorry to have just added to your workload, Alice  .

I just couldn't resist anymore. Besides a CoylCushion looks perfect to prop my Kindle on while I'm typing a translation.


----------



## Mollyb52

I too had to add to Alice's workload.  I think the cushions are clever and beautiful...had to have one.  After the first of the year I think I have to have more!!! LOL  Alice, did you ever think your business would take off like this?  Congratulations on your success!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks to everyone here for your continued support and good reviews of your CoylCushions. Your comments are very welcome and so are your suggestions and I appreciate them so much. Your suggestions are what has made the selection of CoylCushions available for every size of Kindle, Nook, e-readers, iPads, Androids, etc. 

I just sent my husband to the post office with another load of CoylCushions. I'll post more pictures later. It is taking me a few more days than normal to complete your orders but I will mail them as soon as possible and I appreciate your patience in waiting those extra days.

Also, due to the "rough" handling of packages in the mail during the Christmas mailing season, I have started double-bagging your orders. Hopefully all will arrive safe and ready to wrap and put under your Christmas tree.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> Sorry to have just added to your workload, Alice .
> 
> I just couldn't resist anymore. Besides a CoylCushion looks perfect to prop my Kindle on while I'm typing a translation.


Congratulations on being my first customer from Italy. I received your order and will be contacting you shortly about your CoylCushion. And, for being the very first customer from Italy, you will receive a special gift in your package.


----------



## Seleya

Thank you so much, Alice!  
Messages received, I have the feeling you'll be receiving more orders from Italy...


----------



## Alice Coyl

More beautiful CoylCushions went out yesterday.

These were sent to Australia:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And these went to US customers:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

I have enough of the Broncos fabric left to make one #5 size or smaller CoylCushion (no phone size). My customer provided the fabric and we made a trade. She traded half of her fabric for the fabric used in her #5 size Camo CoylCushion shown above. So if any Bronco fan would like a very nice CoylCushion...first come gets the fabric.


----------



## PurpleShell

I just had to post that my husband, who made fun of my first CoylCushion, is liking the CoylCushion I purchased for his HP TouchPad.  He is even using it to read his Kindle.  

We went out of town a few weeks ago and he had his CoylCushion with Kindle sitting in his lap reading while I drove.  
Since he usually drives to and from work every day our deal is I usually drive when we go out of town.  Unless it is a really long road trip.  Then we take turns driving.  

Shelley


----------



## Alice Coyl

PurpleShell said:


> I just had to post that my husband, who made fun of my first CoylCushion, is liking the CoylCushion I purchased for his HP TouchPad. He is even using it to read his Kindle.
> 
> We went out of town a few weeks ago and he had his CoylCushion with Kindle sitting in his lap reading while I drove.
> Since he usually drives to and from work every day our deal is I usually drive when we go out of town. Unless it is a really long road trip. Then we take turns driving.
> 
> Shelley


I am so glad your husband is enjoying his own CoylCushion. I think most men would like them if they tried them.
There are some "masculine" fabrics on my web site if anyone wants to give a special Christmas gift to their significant other.


----------



## maries

Don't forget the phone size!  I am having a phone size supersuede one made for my hubbie.  It is actually for an iTouch.  I am also having some basketball fabric phone ones made for our son-in-law.  He saw the one I gave my step daughter and wanted one for home and another for work.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Don't forget the phone size! I am having a phone size supersuede one made for my hubbie. It is actually for an iTouch. I am also having some basketball fabric phone ones made for our son-in-law. He saw the one I gave my step daughter and wanted one for home and another for work.


Marie ordered the dark olive super suede and the camel tan super suede. They are both wonderful fabrics for the phone cushions and the larger CoylCushions. They even embroidery well. You can see them on my web site in the examples section.

And, like Marie is doing, you can send me your fabric if you don't see anything you want on my web site. I give a fabric credit for all cushions except the phone size. And, if you order a phone size with a larger cushion, I give you a discount on the phone cushion


----------



## Alice Coyl

We just heard on the news that First Class Mail delivery is being changed from 1-3 days delivery to 5-7 days. Keep this in mind when you are ordering your CoylCushions. And, as the holidays get closer it may take even longer for your orders to reach you. That is another reason to order now even if it takes me a few days longer to complete your order. If I can't complete your order by December 15th, it may not reach you by Christmas. So far, the CoylCushions I have mailed out to US customers have been averaging 3 business days delivery. 

Priority Mail and UPS delivery is available but would add to the cost of your order so I would like to keep the "Free Shipping" by using the mailing method we use now.

My Executive VP of Shipping & Deliveries says I must work 24/7 to get your orders out on time. Well...I told him that while he sleeps the Coyl elves sew away. Gosh...I wish I had some elves to help me out but I'm doing it all by myself. He takes all the orders to the post office and makes sure they get scanned in even if he has to wait in line. He refuses to just drop them off on the counter like other businesses do. That way we know the post office has received the packages and they will be on their way to you the same day.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> We just heard on the news that First Class Mail delivery is being changed from 1-3 days delivery to 5-7 days. Keep this in mind when you are ordering your CoylCushions. And, as the holidays get closer it may take even longer for your orders to reach you. That is another reason to order now even if it takes me a few days longer to complete your order. If I can't complete your order by December 15th, it may not reach you by Christmas. So far, the CoylCushions I have mailed out to US customers have been averaging 3 business days delivery.
> 
> Priority Mail and UPS delivery is available but would add to the cost of your order so I would like to keep the "Free Shipping" by using the mailing method we use now.
> 
> My Executive VP of Shipping & Deliveries says I must work 24/7 to get your orders out on time. Well...I told him that while he sleeps the Coyl elves sew away. Gosh...I wish I had some elves to help me out but I'm doing it all by myself. He takes all the orders to the post office and makes sure they get scanned in even if he has to wait in line. He refuses to just drop them off on the counter like other businesses do. That way we know the post office has received the packages and they will be on their way to you the same day.


I'm sure the post office runs are taking longer these days so that is helpful although you might like to get out and see daylight. I hope he brings you food too!


----------



## Pushka

Mine arrived today into my Florida postal address so they will be packaged up and sent to me in Australia tomorrow.  They will arrive in Australia Monday next week.  Thanks Alice!


----------



## VictoriaP

Alice, don't fret *yet* about the USPS changes. That's a proposal, nothing takes effect until April if it's approved. I'm sure the usual holiday crunch makes it harder on them though. We've actually got two mail deliveries a day right now, the regular mail run and a separate truck/driver that's doing priority and express mail deliveries. Crazy!

And I second the food suggestion. Hopefully he at least makes you a sandwich and holds it so you can eat while you sew!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Pushka said:


> Mine arrived today into my Florida postal address so they will be packaged up and sent to me in Australia tomorrow. They will arrive in Australia Monday next week. Thanks Alice!


You're welcome.

I am so glad they arrived safely and ready to be forwarded on to you. Please let us know when they arrive.


----------



## Alice Coyl

VictoriaP said:


> Alice, don't fret *yet* about the USPS changes. That's a proposal, nothing takes effect until April if it's approved. I'm sure the usual holiday crunch makes it harder on them though. We've actually got two mail deliveries a day right now, the regular mail run and a separate truck/driver that's doing priority and express mail deliveries. Crazy!
> 
> And I second the food suggestion. Hopefully he at least makes you a sandwich and holds it so you can eat while you sew!


Thanks...that makes me feel better. I only heard part of the broadcast so missed the part about April and approval. It sounded like it was taking place immediately.

No sandwich chef in this house. I make all meals...he does dishes.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Six more packages just left for the post office. I am able to complete approximately six CoylCushions and "Holiday Gifts" per day. Sometimes more if no embroidery orders are included. Right now, all orders paid through 12/2/11 have been shipped. I'm starting on orders paid on 12/3/11 so I'm not too far behind right now. 

I'm double bagging all of the orders and adding extra packing tape to the envelopes. The postal service has been rather rough with some of my orders recently and I want to make sure your beautiful CoylCushions arrive in perfect condition.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Alice, your customer service is superb! I'm happy to report my package arrived today; unfortunately, I have been forbidden from having a look-see. Knowing my husband, he will box it in something the size of a TV and ad a brick or two so I can't figure out which one it is. I feel like a kid again - Christmas seems soooo far away.


----------



## Alice Coyl

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Alice, your customer service is superb! I'm happy to report my package arrived today; unfortunately, I have been forbidden from having a look-see. Knowing my husband, he will box it in something the size of a TV and ad a brick or two so I can't figure out which one it is. I feel like a kid again - Christmas seems soooo far away.


You will have a very nice Christmas this year. I wonder what else is under the tree for you...


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just heard from one of my Australian customers that her beautiful CoylCushion had just arrived. It was mailed from San Diego, CA on 11/28/11 and arrived 12/6/11. That is 8 days from California to Australia which is great mail service considering the volume of mail being handled by the postal system every day.


----------



## Rie142

Alice, I just wanted to thank you so much for the small cushion you made for my sons Garmin. It works wonderful. Even without the Garmin on it it hugs the dash board and doesn't move. When he is home and I can find my camera I will take a picture of it. Thanks again. LOL


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> Alice, I just wanted to thank you so much for the small cushion you made for my sons Garmin. It works wonderful. Even without the Garmin on it it hugs the dash board and doesn't move. When he is home and I can find my camera I will take a picture of it. Thanks again. LOL


I'm glad it worked out so well for him. Please do post a picture...


----------



## Mollyb52

I just received my large size library books CoylCushion today.  It is lovely.  The quality is superb.  I will be ordering more.  And I found a lovely gift in my bag too.  Alice is the best...no wonder her business is taking off like wildfire.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Mollyb52 said:


> I just received my large size library books CoylCushion today. It is lovely. The quality is superb. I will be ordering more. And I found a lovely gift in my bag too. Alice is the best...no wonder her business is taking off like wildfire.


Thank you so much for posting.
Happy Holidays...Alice


----------



## Rie142

Here is the lovely little cushion that could. LOL It stays on the dash even if the Garmin isn't on it. He loves it, Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl

It's been a very busy week for this CoylCushion elf. I made many cushions that I mailed out to the UK, Australia, Italy and the US. My husband hands out my business cards as he waits in line at the post office to check in all of the packages. We have started mailing first thing in the morning as the post office opens. He was there a half hour early this morning and by the time he completed checking everything in, the line was out the door and down the sidewalk. That was within 10 minutes of the post office opening. Most packages are pre-labeled but each of the International orders must be handled personally by the postal clerk. Many of the CoylCushions I made this week are from fabrics that are posted here already so I will post just a few that we have not seen or have not seen in awhile.

This beautiful embroidered #3 size CoylCushion went to a KB member in Italy. It is a dark blue medium weight denim with the world famous "Reading Owl" embroidery:

 Click to enlarge

These all went to Australia. The first picture is Pomegranate Super Suede. This morning my customer reported that she had received her beautiful CoylCushion and attached a picture of her little dog lounging across the top of the cushion.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

These were mailed out to US customers:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And several of these "Hot Pink" Minky CoylCushions went out to US customers in #4 and #5 sizes. The Minky fabric is hard to work with but makes up into a beautiful CoylCushion. One customer said hers reminded her of a Muppet. All it needed was eyes. It was so soft a cuddly.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> Here is the lovely little cushion that could. LOL It stays on the dash even if the Garmin isn't on it. He loves it, Thanks.


It looks great there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Seleya

Alice Coyl said:


> This beautiful embroidered #3 size CoylCushion went to a KB member in Italy. It is a dark blue medium weight denim with the world famous "Reading Owl" embroidery:
> 
> Click to enlarge


That beauty is mine. Thank you, Alice, I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> That beauty is mine. Thank you, Alice, I can't wait to see it in person!


You're welcome. It will be there in no time at all.


----------



## Rie142

My hubby was remarking on how well the little CoylCushion for the Garmin worked in the car.  

He then mentioned that using my Tablet and trying to hold it was hurting my elbow and wrists.  Then he said to me, that I needed to order a cushion for my Tablet.  He said it could be one of my Birthday gifts.        YEA.  So I am off to look at material and order one for ME!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Rie142 said:


> My hubby was remarking on how well the little CoylCushion for the Garmin worked in the car.
> 
> He then mentioned that using my Tablet and trying to hold it was hurting my elbow and wrists. Then he said to me, that I needed to order a cushion for my Tablet. He said it could be one of my Birthday gifts. YEA. So I am off to look at material and order one for ME!


What a nice hubby you have...


----------



## Alice Coyl

These beautiful CoylCushions were just taken to the post office. They should arrive before the end of this week or sooner if the postal elves do their magic like they have all month. Any US order received by 12/15/11 will arrive in time for Christmas. After 12/15/11, there is a possibility that it will not arrive in time. Right now, orders are almost caught up so this would be a good time to put your order in. International orders take 7 to 10 days after shipping so any order received after today may or may not make it to it's destination in time for Christmas.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## tlc

Alice, my cushion arrived with its little mate.   I Absolutley love it so much, I am using my iPad in it right now! And I promptly put my phone in the baby coyl. 

Thanks again, great service, I'm wrapped!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> Alice, my cushion arrived with its little mate.  I Absolutley love it so much, I am using my iPad in it right now! And I promptly put my phone in the baby coyl.
> 
> Thanks again, great service, I'm wrapped!!


I'm so glad it arrived safely. Why don't you post a picture or two?

Good name for the little cushion...


----------



## CavMom

Went out of town right after my cushions arrived so haven't had a chance to say how much I love mine - butterflies - and how much I know my dd will LOVE her pink Minkee cushion!  What  a great product and great customer service from Alice - can't wait to order more!


----------



## Alice Coyl

CavMom said:


> Went out of town right after my cushions arrived so haven't had a chance to say how much I love mine - butterflies - and how much I know my dd will LOVE her pink Minkee cushion! What a great product and great customer service from Alice - can't wait to order more!


Thank you so much. We look forward to pictures...


----------



## tlc

I'll definatley post some pics, if I am using photobucket do I just use the link with the ??


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> I'll definatley post some pics, if I am using photobucket do I just use the link with the ??
> [/quote]
> 
> Try this. Click on "insert photo" and put your curser between the brackets and paste your link. Look at preview to see if your picture shows up.


----------



## Alice Coyl

More beautiful CoylCushions to put under the Christmas tree.

#4 size removable cover and base and a #1 size phone cushion. Fabric provided by customer.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

#4 size CoylCushion

 Click to enlarge

#4 size CoylCushion - rip nylon - was sent to Hawaii.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

A friend of this customer gave her a CoylCushion as a gift. She liked it so much that she ordered this one for her mother for Christmas. Unfortunately this is the last of this fabric and I had to remove the picture from my web site. I looked everywhere but could not find any site where I could order this beautiful fabric. So, if anyone knows of a site where more of this fabric can be ordered, please let me know. It is made by Andover and is pattern #4049.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## corkyb

Alice Coyl said:


> A friend of this customer gave her a CoylCushion as a gift. She liked it so much that she ordered this one for her mother for Christmas. Unfortunately this is the last of this fabric and I had to remove the picture from my web site. I looked everywhere but could not find any site where I could order this beautiful fabric. So, if anyone knows of a site where more of this fabric can be ordered, please let me know. It is made by Andover and is pattern #4049.
> 
> Click to enlarge


That is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Jane917

Alice, I am sure you have already posted this somewhere, but if I were to find some "I can't live without" fabric to have you make a CoylCushion, how much do I need to send you. I would want one big enough for my Fire and K3. I will be in a big city over the holidays, and maybe will be near a fabric store. Thanks!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jane917 said:


> Alice, I am sure you have already posted this somewhere, but if I were to find some "I can't live without" fabric to have you make a CoylCushion, how much do I need to send you. I would want one big enough for my Fire and K3. I will be in a big city over the holidays, and maybe will be near a fabric store. Thanks!


1/2 yard is plenty to make any size #2 through #5 CoylCushion. 1/4 yard for a phone cushion. Some fabrics are wider than 44" so usually I can make a phone cushion too out of the 1/2 yard if the fabric can be turned (no definite pattern). Some fabrics are 60" wide and normally you can get two CoylCushions out of them but no phone cushion.

Be sure the fabric is 100% cotton and the print is not larger than 5" to 6". Some fabric designs are too big to put on a CoylCushion of any size. Look at the beautiful rose one I posted below. The roses were about 4" in width and they made a perfectly balanced design on the cushion. A good quality quilting fabric makes the best CoylCushions. If it is really beautiful, you might want to order a base and a removable cover so you can hand wash it when it gets soiled.

I give a $5.00 fabric credit for any CoylCushion you order when you provide the fabric. If you find fabric over the holidays, go to my web site and complete an Order Form. If you have any questions, PM me here or email me at [email protected] and I'll get back to you as soon as I can. When I receive your order, I'll let you know where to mail your fabric.

This is the CoylCushion I was referring to:
 Click to enlarge

And here is the matching phone cushion I made by turning the fabric and cutting across the grain.
 Click to enlarge

I liked this fabric so much that I just ordered some from fabric.com. So, if you would like one like this, I'll have the fabric very soon.

Happy Holidays and Happy Shopping....Alice


----------



## Jane917

Alice Coyl said:


> 1/2 yard is plenty to make any size #2 through #5 CoylCushion. 1/4 yard for a phone cushion. Some fabrics are wider than 44" so usually I can make a phone cushion too out of the 1/2 yard if the fabric can be turned (no definite pattern). Some fabrics are 60" wide and normally you can get two CoylCushions out of them but no phone cushion.
> 
> Be sure the fabric is 100% cotton and the print is not larger than 5" to 6". Some fabric designs are too big to put on a CoylCushion of any size. Look at the beautiful rose one I posted below. The roses were about 4" in width and they made a perfectly balanced design on the cushion. A good quality quilting fabric makes the best CoylCushions. If it is really beautiful, you might want to order a base and a removable cover so you can hand wash it when it gets soiled.


Hi Alice, thanks for your prompt answer. I am a quilter, though my stash is pretty low right now. I am very picky when I pick out fabrics, so I am sure I can meet your specifications. Thanks for the tip about the print size. You do marvelous work!


----------



## Pushka

So my three coylcushions were on the lounge room floor awaiting Christmas wrapping. Which lucky lady will get which pattern?

Well, one of them is out of luck because one of the designs has been chosen by a member of my family - it seems he has excellent taste and preference!

A little narcissistic perhaps?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Funny, he chose the one with cats on it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

To all my customers and new friends. 2011 has been a very good year for me and I want to thank each of you who ordered a beautiful CoylCushion or cover and base. Your support has made my new business a big success and I really thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I still have a few orders to fill (not for Christmas presents) and then I will take a couple of days over Christmas to relax and enjoy the holidays with my family. Please still place your orders but realize they will not make it in time for Christmas. 

Wishing all of you blessings and good will in the coming year 2012. And, Merry Christmas to all.

Alice


----------



## maries

Alice - thanks for all you have done to help me and other KB members accessorize our kindles in another way.  You are creative and great to work with.  

Enjoy your much needed time of rest over the holidays.  Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## MDB

Maries - I absolutely agree...Alice is the BEST!!

Merry Christmas Alice!


----------



## Mollyb52

Merry Christmas Alice.  Thanks for working so hard to get us our CoylCushions before Christmas.  Enjoy your well deserved rest and time with your family.


----------



## Vet

Happy Holiays!


----------



## Toby

Merry Christmas, Alice! Enjoy your holidays & rest. Thank you Alice for all hard work.
The cat has good taste. LOL! So cute!


----------



## Alice Coyl

These cushions were mailed out today. They will not reach my customers in time for Christmas but they will get there shortly after. The first three were initials embroidered on black super suede and were all #4 Size:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

This one is a #5 Size:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## BookLady

Merry Christmas, Alice, and thank you so much for the 5 CoylCushions you have made for me over the past few months.  Some are in new homes, but all are dearly loved.  Enjoy your well-earned break with family and friends, and may 2012 be just as rewarding for you in every way!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Alice Coyl

BookLady said:


> Merry Christmas, Alice, and thank you so much for the 5 CoylCushions you have made for me over the past few months. Some are in new homes, but all are dearly loved. Enjoy your well-earned break with family and friends, and may 2012 be just as rewarding for you in every way! Merry Christmas!


Thank you so much. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I was at the fabric store this morning stocking up on thread and found two beautiful fabrics that I have added to my stash. They will make beautiful CoylCushions...

 Click to enlarge

This one has many different flowers so each CoylCushion made from it will be different. This picture only shows one of the many combination of flowers:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Those are beautiful fabrics.  I look forward to seeing those made up into CoylCushions.


----------



## DawnB

Merry Christmas & Thank you Alice! I got my 3 Phone Cushions today (I was suppose to get them yesterday, but our new mail carrier is a little slow). I love them!


----------



## Alice Coyl

DawnB said:


> Merry Christmas & Thank you Alice! I got my 3 Phone Cushions today (I was suppose to get them yesterday, but our new mail carrier is a little slow). I love them!


Thank you Dawn. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful CoylCushion was mailed this morning:

 Click to enlarge

And, this #1 size phone cushion with embroidery will be mailed next week:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Today I had some time so I made myself a Christmas gift. It's a #4 size fleece removable cover. Now, I need to find time to use it...Merry Christmas to all...

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

Nice to see you take some time to make something for yourself. Beautiful!!!

The phone cushions I gave as gifts were huge hits!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Nice to see you take some time to make something for yourself. Beautiful!!!
> 
> The phone cushions I gave as gifts were huge hits!!! Thank you!


I am glad your friends and family liked them. You ordered a lot of them.

Merry Christmas...and blessings on your house and family this holy day.


----------



## Toby

Pretty, Alice!


----------



## Seleya

I hope you had a wonderful Christmas, Alice.
Tomorrow I'll resume my postman-stalking, I can't wait to receive a 'certain' package. 

By the way, I'm in love with that iris fabric, do you have more? Or do you know where it can be bought?


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> I hope you had a wonderful Christmas, Alice.
> Tomorrow I'll resume my postman-stalking, I can't wait to receive a 'certain' package.
> 
> By the way, I'm in love with that iris fabric, do you have more? Or do you know where it can be bought?


I have enough fabric for one more Iris CoylCushion. If you want it, put your order in as soon as possible. I may be able to get some more from a store in Hawaii. But for now, I have just a little left.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> I hope you had a wonderful Christmas, Alice.
> Tomorrow I'll resume my postman-stalking, I can't wait to receive a 'certain' package.
> 
> By the way, I'm in love with that iris fabric, do you have more? Or do you know where it can be bought?


It is taking longer than I expected for your package to arrive. Please let me know as soon as you receive it.


----------



## Seleya

I definitely will, Alice.

I think our custom house gets swamped near the holydays, I had a couple packages mailed from Oberon around the 12th of November, they arrived here on December the 22nd. Given that they were Christmas gifts I was getting very nervous, thankfully it went well.



> I have enough fabric for one more Iris CoylCushion. If you want it, put your order in as soon as possible. I may be able to get some more from a store in Hawaii. But for now, I have just a little left.


Ready to send my order in right now.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> I definitely will, Alice.
> 
> I think our custom house gets swamped near the holydays, I had a couple packages mailed from Oberon around the 12th of November, they arrived here on December the 22nd. Given that they were Christmas gifts I was getting very nervous, thankfully it went well.
> 
> Ready to send my order in right now.


Your order was received. You have the last piece of the beautiful Iris fabric for your removable cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> I definitely will, Alice.
> 
> I think our custom house gets swamped near the holydays, I had a couple packages mailed from Oberon around the 12th of November, they arrived here on December the 22nd. Given that they were Christmas gifts I was getting very nervous, thankfully it went well.
> 
> Ready to send my order in right now.


Here is your beautiful removable cover. It will be mailed tomorrow morning.

I am trying to order some more of this fabric from my source in Hawaii.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Seleya

This is absolutely stunning, Alice! I'm so happy I followed my impulse and asked about the fabric!  

The closed blossom right on the tip is precious and... I'm just in love. Thank you!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> This is absolutely stunning, Alice! I'm so happy I followed my impulse and asked about the fabric!
> 
> The closed blossom right on the tip is precious and... I'm just in love. Thank you!


There are cranes on the back but not noticeable from the front. It's all packed up and ready to go to the post office tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just added this beautiful fabric to my inventory on my web site:

 Click to enlarge

Here is a #4 CoylCushion made from this fabric that was posted earlier:

 Click to enlarge


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

^ That one is gorgeous, Alice! Just wanted to let you know how much I love my cushion. The only problem is that I'm so comfy lying in bed reading now, with my cushion resting on my tummy, that I sometimes fall asleep like that.


----------



## Alice Coyl

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> ^ That one is gorgeous, Alice! Just wanted to let you know how much I love my cushion. The only problem is that I'm so comfy lying in bed reading now, with my cushion resting on my tummy, that I sometimes fall asleep like that.


Snooz-z-z-z-z-z-z-z..........


----------



## Alice Coyl

More beautiful CoylCushions mailed this morning:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And this beautiful little #1 Size Phone Cushion is winging it's way to the UK.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Vet

Those are beautiful! I really like the paisley cushion.


----------



## Toby

Alice! LOL! Well, today while waiting in the backseat of the car, I was so sleepy, that I used my pink coylcushion to use as a pillow. I could hear all those pellets settling down under my ear. I wanted to thank you, for that alone.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Alice! LOL! Well, today while waiting in the backseat of the car, I was so sleepy, that I used my pink coylcushion to use as a pillow. I could hear all those pellets settling down under my ear. I wanted to thank you, for that alone.


You should have had someone take your picture. You could take it along on your next flight since most airlines are no longer providing pillows. Read while you are awake and sleep later.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This fabric is back in stock. It has been very popular and very hard to find. I finally found it in a little shop in Hawaii and just received a supply. So, if any of you have been waiting for this beautiful fabric to order your CoylCushions or removable covers, it is available now. There are two panels. One has the flying cranes and the other has the beautiful Iris arrangement. Both can be seen in the CoylCushion Examples on my web site.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Seleya

They are here!
Today the postman left an armful of mail for us, including my lovely CoylCushions, here they are (sorry for the quality of the photos).


Empty



and already pressed into service (click thumbs to enlarge).

The size 3 one is absolutely perfect to hold my KK safely while I read off it and type the translation of the text, the small one is precious and will be the standard resting spot for my cell-phone and both are great additions to my owl collection.

Thank you, Alice!!!


----------



## jlee745

Alice 
I am placing another order. One of my friends received a kindle fire for Christmas and stopped by yesterday for me to show her some things on it. She saw my bag and fell in love. Her birthday is the 10th so I figured I would surprise her. My kids loved their Auburn and Denver bags.
IS the material with the dogs on it fleece? She liked it but doesn't want fleece.


----------



## Tam

Just wanted to say that the original cushion I purchased from Alice was the Iris & Crane fabric, with the cranes more prominent on the front, and it is absolutely gorgeous! I love that fabric because there is so much going on in the pattern yet I find it very calming.


----------



## Alice Coyl

jlee745 said:


> Alice
> I am placing another order. One of my friends received a kindle fire for Christmas and stopped by yesterday for me to show her some things on it. She saw my bag and fell in love. Her birthday is the 10th so I figured I would surprise her. My kids loved their Auburn and Denver bags.
> IS the material with the dogs on it fleece? She liked it but doesn't want fleece.


Hi, I only have one dog fabric and it is 100% cotton. No dogs on fleece in my inventory. Go ahead and place your order. She will love it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Seleya said:


> They are here!
> Today the postman left an armful of mail for us, including my lovely CoylCushions, here they are (sorry for the quality of the photos).
> 
> 
> Empty
> 
> 
> 
> and already pressed into service (click thumbs to enlarge).
> 
> The size 3 one is absolutely perfect to hold my KK safely while I read off it and type the translation of the text, the small one is precious and will be the standard resting spot for my cell-phone and both are great additions to my owl collection.
> 
> Thank you, Alice!!!


I am so glad they finally reached you. Your other cover is well on it's way.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tam said:


> Just wanted to say that the original cushion I purchased from Alice was the Iris & Crane fabric, with the cranes more prominent on the front, and it is absolutely gorgeous! I love that fabric because there is so much going on in the pattern yet I find it very calming.


Tam, I'm so glad you are enjoying your beautiful Iris & Crane CoylCushion. I ordered six yards of the fabric from a small shop in Hawaii. I received it in just a couple of days. There is a direct flight from Hawaii to San Diego so our Priority Mail products get here very fast.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is an Auburn University Logo removable cover that I made for a KB member's son. It is an embroidery on blue fleece fabric. I digitized it from a photo I found on the internet.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> This is an Auburn University Logo removable cover that I made for a KB member's son. It is an embroidery on blue fleece fabric. I digitized it from a photo I found on the internet.
> 
> Click to enlarge


This one's mine -- well, my son's.  He has the original Auburn pattern with the squares, but this one can swap out with it. Hooray for removable covers!  It looks great, I know he'll love it. 

I also just sent Alice some Alabama fabric to make a cushion for my husband (yeah, just a bit of football rivalry in this house ). He was a scoffer at first and refused to even try a CoylCushion. However, the other day he was trying to figure out how to sit in his gaming chair, prop up the Fire to use for looking up something in his game, and use the X-Box controller at the same time. I got frustrated just watching him and walked over, stuck my son's CoylCushion on his lap, and put the Fire on it -- problem solved! But, typical man, all he said was "oh, I guess that will actually work." We went out and bought the 'Bama fabric that night . . .


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> This one's mine -- well, my son's.  He has the original Auburn pattern with the squares, but this one can swap out with it. Hooray for removable covers!  It looks great, I know he'll love it.
> 
> I also just sent Alice some Alabama fabric to make a cushion for my husband (yeah, just a bit of football rivalry in this house ). He was a scoffer at first and refused to even try a CoylCushion. However, the other day he was trying to figure out how to sit in his gaming chair, prop up the Fire to use for looking up something in his game, and use the X-Box controller at the same time. I got frustrated just watching him and walked over, stuck my son's CoylCushion on his lap, and put the Fire on it -- problem solved! But, typical man, all he said was "oh, I guess that will actually work." We went out and bought the 'Bama fabric that night . . .


Sounds like you have a CoylCushion household. I'm glad you converted your husband. I know he will love his Alabama cushion when he receives it. I'll be sure and post a picture here.


----------



## Alice Coyl

The paisley fabric is #027 on my web site if you are interested in ordering.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## VictoriaP

Just a small giggle for you, Alice. The black butterfly/floral #4 Coyl Cushion I ordered for my friend for Xmas has been a huge hit--so much so, that when she was recently shopping for a roll-aboard carryon suitcase for an upcoming visit, she mentioned it had to have enough room for her stuff AND the Coyl Cushion, because no way was she leaving it at home!  

I did remind her that I do have two, and will sacrifice the convenience of not dragging one around the house so that I can free one up for her use during her visit...! LOL


----------



## Alice Coyl

VictoriaP said:


> Just a small giggle for you, Alice. The black butterfly/floral #4 Coyl Cushion I ordered for my friend for Xmas has been a huge hit--so much so, that when she was recently shopping for a roll-aboard carryon suitcase for an upcoming visit, she mentioned it had to have enough room for her stuff AND the Coyl Cushion, because no way was she leaving it at home!
> 
> I did remind her that I do have two, and will sacrifice the convenience of not dragging one around the house so that I can free one up for her use during her visit...! LOL


Great story. Maybe she should get one of the small ones that will fit in a tote. #3 seems to be the favorite for tucking in the corner of a tote bag. Even #2 would work in a small tote.


----------



## VictoriaP

Alice Coyl said:


> Great story. Maybe she should get one of the small ones that will fit in a tote. #3 seems to be the favorite for tucking in the corner of a tote bag. Even #2 would work in a small tote.


Not so sure those would work with an iPad; the #4 that she & I both have is probably about the smallest I'd be willing to go with that particular device, especially since she does use a cover that adds more weight and bulk. If it was just for her Nook Simple Touch or my Kindle Touch, a smaller "travel" cushion would be fabulous though!


----------



## Alice Coyl

VictoriaP said:


> Not so sure those would work with an iPad; the #4 that she & I both have is probably about the smallest I'd be willing to go with that particular device, especially since she does use a cover that adds more weight and bulk. If it was just for her Nook Simple Touch or my Kindle Touch, a smaller "travel" cushion would be fabulous though!


You're right. The smallest cushion for the iPad is #4 and I recommend the #5. I was just making tote tucking suggestions. I have another customer to only orders the #3 for the reason that it fits her tote bag that she takes everywhere with her. The #2 would work for the baby Kindles.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> This one's mine -- well, my son's.  He has the original Auburn pattern with the squares, but this one can swap out with it. Hooray for removable covers!  It looks great, I know he'll love it.
> 
> I also just sent Alice some Alabama fabric to make a cushion for my husband (yeah, just a bit of football rivalry in this house ). He was a scoffer at first and refused to even try a CoylCushion. However, the other day he was trying to figure out how to sit in his gaming chair, prop up the Fire to use for looking up something in his game, and use the X-Box controller at the same time. I got frustrated just watching him and walked over, stuck my son's CoylCushion on his lap, and put the Fire on it -- problem solved! But, typical man, all he said was "oh, I guess that will actually work." We went out and bought the 'Bama fabric that night . . .


Here is your hubby's "Alabama" removable cover and base. It was put in the mail this morning and I really hope it gets there for Monday night's game.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful paisley CoylCushion was just mailed to a KB member. This is the first #4 size cushion I have made out of this fabric. It is a beautiful fabric and I know many of you have said you would like to see it made up. Well...here it is. I posted a #1 size phone cushion a few days ago but this gives the full beauty of the fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is your hubby's "Alabama" removable cover and base. It was put in the mail this morning and I really hope it gets there for Monday night's game.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Thank you so much Alice -- it looks fantastic!! Of course I'd expect nothing less -- your work is always fantastic.  We're very excited for it to arrive. It might not be in time for Monday's game, but that's okay, it will be just as appreciated on Tuesday.


----------



## Tamster

This one is mine!!! I can't wait to get it...thanks for the quick turn-around Alice. I look at this thread every day, and this fabric caught my eye. I'll post pictures of it when it arrives.



Alice Coyl said:


> This beautiful paisley CoylCushion was just mailed to a KB member. This is the first #4 size cushion I have made out of this fabric. It is a beautiful fabric and I know many of you have said you would like to see it made up. Well...here it is. I posted a #1 size phone cushion a few days ago but this gives the full beauty of the fabric.
> 
> Click to enlarge


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Hi Alice: I am still loving my size 4 Iris CoylCushion which I was using for my Kindle and am now using for my Acer Iconia A500 tablet which I got last weekend at a real bargain price at Best Buy. I love just about everything about the tablet so far except its weight - but I don't regret getting it because it's still definitely worth the features and extra ports. The CoylCushion keeps the tablet perfectly snug and secure and I wouldn't be enjoying the tablet as much without the CoylCushion. I did order a very positively reviewed CaseCrown protective case for the tablet for $5 (at Amazon) in case I decide to take the tablet out of the house. The case arrived today and it's very slim and seems well made. (It's the type that can "stand" in one position or be laid down either flat or with a slight incline.) I didn't expect to be able to use the tablet with the CoylCushion while in the case, but since the case is so slim and light, I tried it all together and was pleasantly surprised to see that it did still fit very well...yay!

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my CoylCushion! One of the best things about it is its flexibility and that I can easily adjust the way the tablet rests in the cushion to suit the angle I want it at, at any given time. Thanks, again, for such a great product!!!

BTW, I really like the new paisley fabric; it's got all my favorite colors in it and I like the paisley design itself, too. Down the road, I will either order a paisley removable cover or another base and cover. Do you think you will have any trouble keeping this fabric in your inventory? It's hard to tell by the picture, but does this fabric have the slight "sheen" that the Iris fabric does? I am guessing, no, but thought I would ask just in case........


----------



## Alice Coyl

LuvMyKindle said:


> Hi Alice: I am still loving my size 4 Iris CoylCushion which I was using for my Kindle and am now using for my Acer Iconia A500 tablet which I got last weekend at a real bargain price at Best Buy. I love just about everything about the tablet so far except its weight - but I don't regret getting it because it's still definitely worth the features and extra ports. The CoylCushion keeps the tablet perfectly snug and secure and I wouldn't be enjoying the tablet as much without the CoylCushion. I did order a very positively reviewed CaseCrown protective case for the tablet for $5 (at Amazon) in case I decide to take the tablet out of the house. The case arrived today and it's very slim and seems well made. (It's the type that can "stand" in one position or be laid down either flat or with a slight incline.) I didn't expect to be able to use the tablet with the CoylCushion while in the case, but since the case is so slim and light, I tried it all together and was pleasantly surprised to see that it did still fit very well...yay!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my CoylCushion! One of the best things about it is its flexibility and that I can easily adjust the way the tablet rests in the cushion to suit the angle I want it at, at any given time. Thanks, again, for such a great product!!!
> 
> BTW, I really like the new paisley fabric; it's got all my favorite colors in it and I like the paisley design itself, too. Down the road, I will either order a paisley removable cover or another base and cover. Do you think you will have any trouble keeping this fabric in your inventory? It's hard to tell by the picture, but does this fabric have the slight "sheen" that the Iris fabric does? I am guessing, no, but thought I would ask just in case........


I'm glad your Acer A500 works so well with your CoylCushion. I have the Acer A500 also and use my #4 size all the time. Thank you for the great review. I also have the Kindle DX which is slightly larger than the Acer and it works with it too but I prefer the #5 size for my DX.

The new paisley fabric was picked up at my local fabric store. I bought a limited supply since many times fabrics I buy do not sell and I am stuck with a fabric that I like but nobody else does. It becomes very expensive since quilting quality fabric is rather pricy. If there is a demand, I could go back to the fabric store and see if they still have it. I will look on fabric.com to see if they have it. If they do, I might be able to re-stock when the fabric runs out. So far, I've only made one #1 size phone cushion and this #4 size.


----------



## jlee745

Alice, I received my cushion. Yesterday. It looks great.
Thanks for all the hard work.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice Coyl

jlee745 said:


> Alice, I received my cushion. Yesterday. It looks great.
> Thanks for all the hard work.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Thanks for letting me know you received it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

LuvMyKindle said:


> Hi Alice: I am still loving my size 4 Iris CoylCushion which I was using for my Kindle and am now using for my Acer Iconia A500 tablet which I got last weekend at a real bargain price at Best Buy. I love just about everything about the tablet so far except its weight - but I don't regret getting it because it's still definitely worth the features and extra ports. The CoylCushion keeps the tablet perfectly snug and secure and I wouldn't be enjoying the tablet as much without the CoylCushion. I did order a very positively reviewed CaseCrown protective case for the tablet for $5 (at Amazon) in case I decide to take the tablet out of the house. The case arrived today and it's very slim and seems well made. (It's the type that can "stand" in one position or be laid down either flat or with a slight incline.) I didn't expect to be able to use the tablet with the CoylCushion while in the case, but since the case is so slim and light, I tried it all together and was pleasantly surprised to see that it did still fit very well...yay!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my CoylCushion! One of the best things about it is its flexibility and that I can easily adjust the way the tablet rests in the cushion to suit the angle I want it at, at any given time. Thanks, again, for such a great product!!!
> 
> BTW, I really like the new paisley fabric; it's got all my favorite colors in it and I like the paisley design itself, too. Down the road, I will either order a paisley removable cover or another base and cover. Do you think you will have any trouble keeping this fabric in your inventory? It's hard to tell by the picture, but does this fabric have the slight "sheen" that the Iris fabric does? I am guessing, no, but thought I would ask just in case........


Could you give me a link to your Acer case?


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Alice, I can't figure out how to add the link. It's the CaseCrown Bold Standby Case for Acer ICONIA TAB A500 Series Tablet ASIN #B0055UDMVE.

I see it is now $9.21 + $4.99 shipping. When I ordered it last weekend it was one penny + $4.99 shipping, so $5.00 total. (I'll bet that's why you thought you had trouble finding it when you tried to look for it.) Bummer that the price went up, but still a deal at $15.21, IMO.

I remembered that you have this tablet and that you said you were very happy with it. It helped with my decision to get it. Newer, lighter-weight tablets with faster processors will be out this spring, but they are sure to cost more money and not have all the extra ports this one does. I'm not an avid "gamer" so I don't need the faster processor and what's a couple of ounces when I have my CoylCushion? All these tablets and phones are outdated before you walk out of the store with your purchase...lol. Both my HTC phone (with 3G/4G) and this Acer tablet (with wifi only) are faster than my 2006 laptop pc. Before I ramble on too much more, I am going to send you a PM or email with a question or two about the tablet.

I am surprised you only had two paisley pattern orders so far. If you think of it, please let me know when you are getting low...I am trying not to spend any more on more extras at the moment....I don't _NEED_ a second cover or cushion just yet, I just _WANT_ to have another 'cause it's pretty....lol


----------



## Alice Coyl

LuvMyKindle said:


> Alice, I can't figure out how to add the link. It's the CaseCrown Bold Standby Case for Acer ICONIA TAB A500 Series Tablet ASIN #B0055UDMVE.
> 
> I see it is now $9.21 + $4.99 shipping. When I ordered it last weekend it was one penny + $4.99 shipping, so $5.00 total. (I'll bet that's why you thought you had trouble finding it when you tried to look for it.) Bummer that the price went up, but still a deal at $15.21, IMO.
> 
> I remembered that you have this tablet and that you said you were very happy with it. It helped with my decision to get it. Newer, lighter-weight tablets with faster processors will be out this spring, but they are sure to cost more money and not have all the extra ports this one does. I'm not an avid "gamer" so I don't need the faster processor and what's a couple of ounces when I have my CoylCushion? All these tablets and phones are outdated before you walk out of the store with your purchase...lol. Both my HTC phone (with 3G/4G) and this Acer tablet (with wifi only) are faster than my 2006 laptop pc. Before I ramble on too much more, I am going to send you a PM or email with a question or two about the tablet.
> 
> I am surprised you only had two paisley pattern orders so far. If you think of it, please let me know when you are getting low...I am trying not to spend any more on more extras at the moment....I don't _NEED_ a second cover or cushion just yet, I just _WANT_ to have another 'cause it's pretty....lol


Thanks for the information about the case. Feel free to email me to discuss. I'm not an expert but do enjoy using my Acer to watch movies, check FB, and other sites. I have one email account set up but I understand you can set up more than one. I just have to figure out how.I have several friends who also have the Acer so if I can't figure out what you need, I'll just ask them.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is your hubby's "Alabama" removable cover and base. It was put in the mail this morning and I really hope it gets there for Monday night's game.
> 
> Click to enlarge


I just got word that the Alabama cushion was received by one happy hubby in time for tonight's game. I'm glad it got there in time.


----------



## Tamster

My paisley CoylCushion #4 cover was waiting for me when I got home from work.  It is even more beautiful in person!!!  Thank you Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Tamster said:


> My paisley CoylCushion #4 cover was waiting for me when I got home from work. It is even more beautiful in person!!! Thank you Alice!


You're welcome. I'm amazed that the cushions I mailed on Saturday reached everyone today. I'm so glad you like the paisley. I love it too.


----------



## kuklachica

Hi Alice-

I am using your Coyl Cushion every day- I love it!!! I bring it on trips, etc.

However, I tend to read a lot with my knees bent on the couch. If I use the cushion while reading like this, it doesn't quite fit in the crook of my stomach area and bent legs. The kindle is also a little too high and close to my face if using the original sized cushion in this position. But if I don't use something to raise it up, the kindle is too low just resting on my stomach/leg area.

I was wondering if it would be possible to make a 6-8" long cushion to just prop up the kindle a little higher? I'm thinking a triangular shape (maybe triangular pieces of fabric at the ends)? Maybe a small triangular version of this: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/48866-rose-tree-carlton-neck-roll-pillow.html ?

Would this be possible?

Thank you for your awesome products!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> Hi Alice-
> 
> I am using your Coyl Cushion every day- I love it!!! I bring it on trips, etc.
> 
> However, I tend to read a lot with my knees bent on the couch. If I use the cushion while reading like this, it doesn't quite fit in the crook of my stomach area and bent legs. The kindle is also a little too high and close to my face if using the original sized cushion in this position. But if I don't use something to raise it up, the kindle is too low just resting on my stomach/leg area.
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible to make a 6-8" long cushion to just prop up the kindle a little higher? I'm thinking a triangular shape (maybe triangular pieces of fabric at the ends)? Maybe a small triangular version of this: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/48866-rose-tree-carlton-neck-roll-pillow.html ?
> 
> Would this be possible?
> 
> Thank you for your awesome products!!


Do you mean a separate cushion in addition to your CoylCushion? It would be difficult to incorporate both into one product. If you want a separate cushion like the one pictured, I could certainly make that for you. I was thinking of putting Velcro on the bottom of your CoylCushion and the other piece on the cushion. Or, maybe you could use a #5 with extra pellets to give you the height you need. Email me at [email protected] and we can discuss.


----------



## PinkKindle

Alice Coyl said:


> I just got word that the Alabama cushion was received by one happy hubby in time for tonight's game. I'm glad it got there in time.


Yes, it arrived in time -- so the CoylCushion was present to experience Bama's national championship victory -- Roll Tide! LOL! 

As always, the cushion is wonderful, the workmanship is top notch, and the turnaround time was fantastic! And as always Alice goes above and beyond to give fantastic customer service. I had just bought the fabric and sent it to Alice -- I don't even think I ever removed it from the bag the Hobby Lobby cashier had placed it in. However, seeing the dark colors, Alice prewashed the fabric by hand to set the dye so that it wouldn't run on anything. See, that's above-and-beyond customer service. I never in a million years would have even thought of that!! Alice didn't have to do that -- I went and picked and bought the fabric, so it would have been my problem not hers -- but because she would think of it and take the extra steps when she didn't have to is what makes Alice so special and such a joy to work with.

Thank you Alice!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> Yes, it arrived in time -- so the CoylCushion was present to experience Bama's national championship victory -- Roll Tide! LOL!
> 
> As always, the cushion is wonderful, the workmanship is top notch, and the turnaround time was fantastic! And as always Alice goes above and beyond to give fantastic customer service. I had just bought the fabric and sent it to Alice -- I don't even think I ever removed it from the bag the Hobby Lobby cashier had placed it in. However, seeing the dark colors, Alice prewashed the fabric by hand to set the dye so that it wouldn't run on anything. See, that's above-and-beyond customer service. I never in a million years would have even thought of that!! Alice didn't have to do that -- I went and picked and bought the fabric, so it would have been my problem not hers -- but because she would think of it and take the extra steps when she didn't have to is what makes Alice so special and such a joy to work with.
> 
> Thank you Alice!!


You're welcome. I'm glad your husband enjoyed "his" personal CoylCushion during the game.


----------



## Alice Coyl

These three beautiful CoylCushions were mail to a customer in Australia:

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And this one will be mailed tomorrow to a Facebook customer. It is the first CoylCushion made from the new fabric that I posted pictures of a few days ago. It turned out so nice:

 Click to enlarge

Finally, another beautiful fabric called "Westminister" mailed to a FB customer.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## tlc

Hi Alice, I've been meaning to get bak in here to post some pictures. 

My mum Absolutley loved my coyl cushions so imagine her Suprise when she opened her very own on Xmas morning! As well as her brand new kindle and decal girl skin and case. 

Thanks so much for your hard work Alice its greatly appreciated by us here in OZ!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

tlc said:


> Hi Alice, I've been meaning to get bak in here to post some pictures.
> 
> My mum Absolutley loved my coyl cushions so imagine her Suprise when she opened her very own on Xmas morning! As well as her brand new kindle and decal girl skin and case.
> 
> Thanks so much for your hard work Alice its greatly appreciated by us here in OZ!!


You're welcome. I am so glad she was pleased and surprised.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A KB member has asked me to make her a "CoylPillow" to fit on her lap to put her CoylCushion on while she reads sitting up with her legs bent. She has to bend her neck too much to read and thinks the pillow would lift her CoylCushion just the right amount. I need to come up with a design and would appreciate any suggestions from KB members. She would like it to be about 3" to 4" thick and wide enough to fit her CoylCushion. Also, it will be filled with the same pellets as the CoylCushion. She wants a fabric that would not be too warm and is thinking of flannel. 

Since so many of you use my CoylCushion, any suggestions you could make would be most appreciated. I will make a prototype and post it here once I come up with the design.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> A KB member has asked me to make her a "CoylPillow" to fit on her lap to put her CoylCushion on while she reads sitting up with her legs bent. She has to bend her neck too much to read and thinks the pillow would lift her CoylCushion just the right amount. I need to come up with a design and would appreciate any suggestions from KB members. She would like it to be about 3" to 4" thick and wide enough to fit her CoylCushion. Also, it will be filled with the same pellets as the CoylCushion. She wants a fabric that would not be too warm and is thinking of flannel.
> 
> Since so many of you use my CoylCushion, any suggestions you could make would be most appreciated. I will make a prototype and post it here once I come up with the design.


What about an oval or rectangle like a mini dog bed?


----------



## PurpleShell

If she just got one of the larger CoylCushions, would that help?  I have a size 4 and size 5 CoylCushion.  I have noticed that if I am sitting on my couch with my head resting on the back cushion while using the size 4 CoylCushion I have to lift my head some to read my Kindle sometimes.  However, if I am using my size 5 CoylCushion it works just fine without me having to lift my head to read.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hmm. I read like that all the time, and I simply put the #4 cushion on top of my bent knees. Kindle Touch or iPad, the filler conforms to my legs and stays put--and it puts the device at closer to eye level, which is ideal for those of us with neck issues. I do the same when I'm curled up in a corner or the couch. The base of the cushion molds very easily to most surfaces, even curved or uneven ones.

But her suggestion of a triangular "base" pillow should be doable. I'm not sure I'd pick flannel as being "not too warm" though. Lightweight denim, perhaps?


----------



## hudsonam

Please excuse me coming in late and asking a question that I’m sure has been answered many times, but what size would I order for the Fire? I also have a K3 (aka Kindle Keyboard) and my hubby has a K2. Will the same one work for all? Not that I expect him to use it, but just in case.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alice Coyl

hudsonam said:


> Please excuse me coming in late and asking a question that I'm sure has been answered many times, but what size would I order for the Fire? I also have a K3 (aka Kindle Keyboard) and my hubby has a K2. Will the same one work for all? Not that I expect him to use it, but just in case.  Thanks in advance!


You should be fine with a #4 size for both if you are using a case and a #3 if you are not. I would order the #4 because you might add a case later if you don't have one now. I can always add a few extra pellets on request.


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you Alice!!!


----------



## kuklachica

Hi everyone,

I am the one trying to find a stomach pillow, of sorts. I have the original size Coyl Cushion and it works well when I have my legs down. But I like to read completely hands free, except for turning pages, and thus like to rest it on my stomach area. Imagine this but with the book resting in the triangle area and not holding it:



So, when it is down in that area, I really have to bend my neck. I don't know why I like to read like this, but I do. I like to have my hands free to fidget or pet the cats, etc. So the rectangular shape of the Coyl Cushion is too big to fit in that area with my knees bent (I have them bent quite a bit).

Just thought I'd try to explain the set up!


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am the one trying to find a stomach pillow, of sorts. I have the original size Coyl Cushion and it works well when I have my legs down. But I like to read completely hands free, except for turning pages, and thus like to rest it on my stomach area. Imagine this but with the book resting in the triangle area and not holding it:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when it is down in that area, I really have to bend my neck. I don't know why I like to read like this, but I do. I like to have my hands free to fidget or pet the cats, etc. So the rectangular shape of the Coyl Cushion is too big to fit in that area with my knees bent (I have them bent quite a bit).
> 
> Just thought I'd try to explain the set up!


I'm working on something for you. I'll post a picture of my "prototype" cushion when I figure it out.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks for the visual.  I was trying to figure out exactly what you meant!

ETA:  You must be really thin.  My belly fills in that area


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks for the visual. I was trying to figure out exactly what you meant!
> 
> ETA: You must be really thin. My belly fills in that area


Mine too... I'm thinking of a 6" triangle that is 12" long. I'll post a picture when I figure out how to close it. With it being filled with pellets, I can't sew the seam closed so will have to do it by hand. The opening for turning it inside out has to be big enough to get the fabric through but small enough so there won't be a lot of hand stitching.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Alice Coyl said:


> I'm working on something for you. I'll post a picture of my "prototype" cushion when I figure it out.


This is what I came up with. It is 5.5" high and 11.5" long. Visualize it turned over with the point in your lap.
It is filled with the same pellets as my CoylCushions.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That looks good, Alice, great job with the design.  I know it's not easy to make the fabric do what you visualize it as being.  I hope she likes it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That looks good, Alice, great job with the design. I know it's not easy to make the fabric do what you visualize it as being. I hope she likes it.


Thanks Patricia. The triangle is a very difficult pattern to sew. Unfortunately when turned over in my lap, the triangle flattens out because it has the same pellets as the CoylCushion and conforms to the shape it is resting against. I'm not sure that is what my customer wants. I also made a 12" square cushion which actually sits better because it is flat and can be filled with more pellets. I probably will make a 10" long, 5" wide and 3" deep cushion and see how that works.


----------



## kuklachica

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> ETA: You must be really thin. My belly fills in that area


I've been very sick these past 6 months and lost about 40lbs (unintentionally). Needed to lose weight anyway, so it's not bad, but a little scary when you aren't trying


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Sorry to hear that.  You are right, it's not good when it happens due to illness.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Alice Coyl

kuklachica said:


> I've been very sick these past 6 months and lost about 40lbs (unintentionally). Needed to lose weight anyway, so it's not bad, but a little scary when you aren't trying


I am sorry you have been ill. I hope this will make you feel better. I sent this cushion along with the triangle cushion to you this morning. I hope you can use them. This one matches the CoylCushion I made for you in October.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I made this #4 CoylCushion and matching Kindle Cover for a friend of mine.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This #4 size CoylCushion was made from fabric provided by my customer. It really matches some of the beautiful Kindle cases and sleeves I've seen on KB.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Very pretty Alice.  She has asked me about making a tote bag from the same design fabric, but in a different color.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I finally got some extra time this week to do some reading on my Kindle DX. Of all the CoylCushions I have made, the "hot pink Minky" is my all time favorite. Not so much for the fabric because it is beautiful but because of the way it molds to my DX. I have enough "hot pink Minky" fabric left for a couple of CoylCushions if any of you men want to give a beautiful Valentine's present to your sweetie...

This is a #4 Minky but I have a #5 Minky for my Kindle DX. No loop because it looks better without.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## dinobikj

Yeh it is nice i like it


----------



## Alice Coyl

dinobikj said:


> Yeh it is nice i like it


Thank you. It is so soft and cuddly. One customer said she used it as a pillow on a car trip.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A customer requested a tea cup embroidery and chose this one from Embroidery Library. The original design had a pink cup but she wanted orange/gold so I substituted the colors and embroideried it on purple swirl super suede fabric. It turned out very nice.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just picked up some blue Minky fabric like the hot pink Minky many folks have requested. I will make up a #5 CoylCushion and post a picture here. The folks at the fabric store have put in orders for many more colors so I might be able to get a good assortment. At the price of $12.95 per yard, I will only pick up a couple of yards at a time unless I find that a particular color is popular. 

Remember, this Minky fabric is not suitable for removable covers. If you want a removable cover, I cannot guarantee that the Velcro will not snag the inside knit and tear a hole in it. It makes up beautifully in a CoylCushion without any snagging. I have made a couple of removable covers from this fabric and my customers agreed that they would be very careful with the Velcro closure.


----------



## StephanieJ

Hi!  I am about to order two cushions, one for myself and one for my daughter.  I want the pink Minky fabric but can't find it in your gallery.  Am I just missing it?  Thanks!


----------



## Alice Coyl

StephanieJ said:


> Hi! I am about to order two cushions, one for myself and one for my daughter. I want the pink Minky fabric but can't find it in your gallery. Am I just missing it? Thanks!


I never put it in the gallery because I only bought two yards. I just checked and I have enough for three more cushions. I just picked up a beautiful blue (somewhere between light and medium color) out of the same rose pattern Minky. Maybe you would like a pink and a blue. Let me know when you place your order.

The fabric store clerk told me yesterday that they have placed an order for several colors in the rose pattern Minky and I will pick some additional colors up when their fabric comes in.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I was in Joann's today and found some beautiful brocade on sale. I'm going to make up a CoylCushion and see how it works up. It is a silky fabric but washable if anyone wanted a removable cover. I will post a picture when I have a chance to make one up.

Readers of Kindle Books group on Facebook have discovered my CoylCushion and are ordering faster than I can make them up. I'm still receiving many orders from Kindle Boards so I've been very busy since the first of the year. I'm not posting pictures of repeat fabrics. I will continue to post new fabrics as customers order or provide the material.


----------



## book lover

Just received my CoylCushion. Love it. Ordered it late Saturday and have it already today, Wednesday. The customer service is unreal! Thanks very much!


----------



## Alice Coyl

book lover said:


> Just received my CoylCushion. Love it. Ordered it late Saturday and have it already day, Wednesday. The customer service is unreal! Thanks very much!


You're welcome. Thank you for ordering.


----------



## StephanieJ

I received my pink minky CoylCushion today.  I want to post a picture but the ones I have taken do NOT do it justice, they show it a darker shade than what it is.  I can't believe how pretty it is!  I ordered a size 4, it works wonderfully for my Kindle Keyboard and my Kindle Fire.  I also have a HP Touchpad that I put on it just to see and it is nice to use for it as well.  If I can get a better picture I will post it, but I LOVE mine.  I have a feeling my husband is going to be ordering one soon as well... lol.  Thank you for such a lovely product!


----------



## Alice Coyl

StephanieJ said:


> I received my pink minky CoylCushion today. I want to post a picture but the ones I have taken do NOT do it justice, they show it a darker shade than what it is. I can't believe how pretty it is! I ordered a size 4, it works wonderfully for my Kindle Keyboard and my Kindle Fire. I also have a HP Touchpad that I put on it just to see and it is nice to use for it as well. If I can get a better picture I will post it, but I LOVE mine. I have a feeling my husband is going to be ordering one soon as well... lol. Thank you for such a lovely product!


Thank you Stephanie. Your daughter's batik one will be in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This handsome little guy is moving to the UK. He will be on a plane Tuesday. This is a #1 size phone cushion on purple super suede with a Bichon Frise embroidery.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Beautiful, Alice!  Love the detail on the dog's face.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Beautiful, Alice! Love the detail on the dog's face.


Thank you. It is only 3.5" x 3.5" but has 30,000 stitches, and took almost two hours just to do the embroidery. I was concerned at first if it would fit but it fit nicely.


----------



## Toby

Beautiful, Alice! I have a Bichon dog.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Toby said:


> Beautiful, Alice! I have a Bichon dog.


Thank you Toby. He looks so realistic and it was due to the way the stitches were digitized.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful fabric for a removable cover was provided by my customer. Patricia is making her a hipster bag using this same fabric combined with another fabric. It should make a beautiful set.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful CoylCushion with a mother and baby elephant embroidery was from my Exoitic Wildlife design collection. This design was done on Robert Kaufman Blue Indigo denim and is my customer's 4th CoylCushion.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

Another beautiful Kona fabric chosen by my customer and shipped directly to me from Hancock Fabrics. This is a #4 size CoylCushion. I encourage everyone to look around and if you find a beautiful 100% cotton fabric with a medium to small print, have it sent directly to me to save time and shipping costs. For most orders, I only need 1/2 yard of fabric. Or, if you are in a fabric store and see something that you like, buy it and send it to me. You will receive a fabric credit for providing your own fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## nmstacey

Hi Alice!  I haven't been on for a little bit but I'm back again and ready to order yet again... (we won't mention what number this will be- atleast some were gifts -which were FANTASTIC!)  Anyhow, I was just looking back and saw your tummy/neck pillow.  Have you heard back how that worked?  Because of my disability that looks like something that would be great to help keep me comfy reading... I'm constanstantly trying to adjust with pillows to be comfortable, and I never read without your CoylCushion.  I'm about to order a base and cover (debating 2...I'm in love with 2 materials- would hate for you to run out!)  It would be great to have pillows that work exactly!


----------



## Alice Coyl

nmstacey said:


> Hi Alice! I haven't been on for a little bit but I'm back again and ready to order yet again... (we won't mention what number this will be- atleast some were gifts -which were FANTASTIC!) Anyhow, I was just looking back and saw your tummy/neck pillow. Have you heard back how that worked? Because of my disability that looks like something that would be great to help keep me comfy reading... I'm constanstantly trying to adjust with pillows to be comfortable, and I never read without your CoylCushion. I'm about to order a base and cover (debating 2...I'm in love with 2 materials- would hate for you to run out!) It would be great to have pillows that work exactly!


I sent them but never heard anything back as to whether they work or not. I could make you one to match your CoylCushion. Personally, I think the rectangular one would work the best. The triangle one flattens out so really isn't that much help. It would be the same price as a CoylCushion since material, pellets and labor are essentially the same. Just let me know on your order blank what size...length, width, height...


----------



## nmstacey

Thank you Alice!  I sent you an email about another question I had before ordering... contemplating a base and maybe two covers since I can never make up my mind.    I have absolutely no idea on what dimensions I would want for a "tummy pillow" right now, so I guess I'll try to start measuring that distance/space while I'm reading for a while and try to come up with something that should work.  He, he... then I have another reason to order (and order my embroidered removeable cover this time... that's possible right?).  I think I have an addiction problem....


----------



## Alice Coyl

nmstacey said:


> Thank you Alice! I sent you an email about another question I had before ordering... contemplating a base and maybe two covers since I can never make up my mind.  I have absolutely no idea on what dimensions I would want for a "tummy pillow" right now, so I guess I'll try to start measuring that distance/space while I'm reading for a while and try to come up with something that should work. He, he... then I have another reason to order (and order my embroidered removeable cover this time... that's possible right?). I think I have an addiction problem....


Got your email. I'll respond to you after I have had a chance to re-read it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is for those of you who have placed orders for CoylCushions with embroidery designs. I purchased a second Brother embroidery machine (used Brother 2800D) and now can do two embroideries at a time. I will be working diligently the next couple of days to complete all of your orders. One new design a member ordered has 48 color changes. That is going to be a challenge. I'll post pictures here as they are completed. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Customer provided fabric for these three beautiful embroidered CoylCushions. They will be mailed tomorrow morning.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge

And, this beautiful Navy Blue Crushed Velvet CoylCushion will also be mailed to a KB member tomorrow morning.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

They are all beautiful, Alice.  The embroidery goes so well with the fabrics.


----------



## StephanieJ

The Navy Blue cushion is gorgeous!! Is it the same material as the pink "minky"?  Wow, I think I need to leave this thread before I buy another cushion...


----------



## Alice Coyl

StephanieJ said:


> The Navy Blue cushion is gorgeous!! Is it the same material as the pink "minky"? Wow, I think I need to leave this thread before I buy another cushion...


Stephanie, the navy blue is the crushed velvet. I just re-ordered because I'm out of the fabric. It should be here in 7 to 10 days coming from fabric.com. I also ordered a red wine color in crushed velvet that is beautiful.


----------



## hiwofiap

I have a cardboard cutout of an iPad on the gold fleece one


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received yards of the crushed blue velvet and also some of the beautiful red wine crushed velvet. Both colors are brilliant...

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## MDB

I have a removable cover in the blue crushed velvet. The only word that comes to mind is "luscious!"


----------



## stacydan

I received my navy crushed velvet earlier this week & the pictures don't do it justice - it is beautiful!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice Coyl

stacydan said:


> I received my navy crushed velvet earlier this week & the pictures don't do it justice - it is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I'm glad you like it.


----------



## hudsonam

StephanieJ said:


> I received my pink minky CoylCushion today. I want to post a picture but the ones I have taken do NOT do it justice, they show it a darker shade than what it is. I can't believe how pretty it is! I ordered a size 4, it works wonderfully for my Kindle Keyboard and my Kindle Fire. I also have a HP Touchpad that I put on it just to see and it is nice to use for it as well. If I can get a better picture I will post it, but I LOVE mine. I have a feeling my husband is going to be ordering one soon as well... lol. Thank you for such a lovely product!


Minky you say?..... Ooh, I think I might be ordering one today.  Alice, do you have any minky left? I would want it for my ipad.


----------



## Alice Coyl

hudsonam said:


> Minky you say?..... Ooh, I think I might be ordering one today.  Alice, do you have any minky left? I would want it for my ipad.


I have enough pink minky for a #4 size CoylCushion and several yards of the blue minky. I am going to the fabric shop today and they might have the pink in again. Last time I was there it was on order.

Here is the pink minky #4 size CoylCushion. I don't recommend a loop because it takes away from the beauty of the fabric. However, if you want one, just say so in your order.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks Alice! The blue is fine actually. I'll place my order and put that in the comments section.  Thank you!


----------



## Alice Coyl

hudsonam said:


> Thanks Alice! The blue is fine actually. I'll place my order and put that in the comments section.  Thank you!


Here is the blue minky...it will look like the pink one when finished. Both are the "rose" pattern.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## hudsonam

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is the blue minky...it will look like the pink one when finished. Both are the "rose" pattern.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Thank you! I just placed my order. I hope I did it right.


----------



## Alice Coyl

hudsonam said:


> Thank you! I just placed my order. I hope I did it right.


Your order was received and I emailed you.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Just bought several yards of the Hot Pink Rose Minky fabric. It's the last fabric on my web site.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is "Ophelia", a Shakespeare cat from my design collection. Customer provided fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## jamespeter23

Nice! hope more pics to come. 

God bless!


----------



## Alice Coyl

jamespeter23 said:


> Nice! hope more pics to come.
> 
> God bless!


You can see all of the CoylCushions I have posted here on my web page. Here is a link: http://coylscustomcreations.com/


----------



## Alice Coyl

#5 Size CoylCushion. Blue "Rose" Minky fabric. This is the first CoylCushion I've made from the blue Minky fabric. It is so lush and makes a wonderful cushion for an iPad or Kindle DX.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## hudsonam

Alice Coyl said:


> #5 Size CoylCushion. Blue "Rose" Minky fabric. This is the first CoylCushion I've made from the blue Minky fabric. It is so lush and makes a wonderful cushion for an iPad or Kindle DX.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Yay! It looks awesome! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

DreamWeaver said:


> I use the "regular" size CoylCushion with my Kindle Keyboard as well as my 7" tablet. I also use it with my 10" tablet in landscape orientation. The cushion is very well made and it works great!


Thanks for letting folks know how you use your CoylCushion.


----------



## Alice Coyl

hudsonam said:


> Yay! It looks awesome! I can't wait to get it.


It will be at the post office tomorrow morning. Hopefully you will receive it Monday.


----------



## Alice Coyl

A Kindle Board member requested an embroidery on pink "Rose" Minky fabric. This is a #4 size CoylCushion. This was the first embroidery that I have done on Minky fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

It looks really cute on there, Alice, like he's sitting in a bunch of feathers.


----------



## hudsonam

Alice Coyl said:


> #5 Size CoylCushion. Blue "Rose" Minky fabric. This is the first CoylCushion I've made from the blue Minky fabric. It is so lush and makes a wonderful cushion for an iPad or Kindle DX.
> 
> Click to enlarge


We got our Coyl Cushion in blue minky on Monday and we love it! It works great for my son, who usually sits on his knees on the couch and places it in front of him. It's a great product, and since my husband and son just saw The Lorax, they pointed out that it looks like a truffela (sp?) tree.  Thank you for the speedy delivery!


----------



## Alice Coyl

hudsonam said:


> We got our Coyl Cushion in blue minky on Monday and we love it! It works great for my son, who usually sits on his knees on the couch and places it in front of him. It's a great product, and since my husband and son just saw The Lorax, they pointed out that it looks like a truffela (sp?) tree.  Thank you for the speedy delivery!


You are welcome. It did turn out very nice.


----------



## Alice Coyl

#3 Size CoylCushion with embroidery. The design usually has brown binding on the book and the writing. However, the brown did not show up on the blue fabric so I substituted gold. I thought it looked very good with the color substitution.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful CoylCushion will be mailed out tomorrow. The fabric was provided by my customer and matches the "Royal Peacocks" bags that Patricia made for her. Customers will need to provide the fabric because it is very difficult to find. This customer wanted a very "squishy" cushion with fewer pellets.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

A #4 Size CoylCushion with embroidery on dark olive crushed velvet. I did this embroidery three times to make the colors stand out more and this was the best of the three. I didn't want to go to beige or white because the design needed some colors in it.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

This beautiful fabric was sent to me by a Canadian customer. It will be in the mail tomorrow morning. This is a #4 size removable cover and base.

 Click to enlarge

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Jayniepanda

Thank you SOOOO much Alice.  It's absolutely beautiful - I can't wait to see it.
I surely appreciate your speedy service and willingness to go "above and beyond".  You are a pleasure to work with.
Cheers from Saskatchewan


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jayniepanda said:


> Thank you SOOOO much Alice. It's absolutely beautiful - I can't wait to see it.
> I surely appreciate your speedy service and willingness to go "above and beyond". You are a pleasure to work with.
> Cheers from Saskatchewan


You're welcome. Please let me know when you receive it.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a #5 CoylCushion with embroidery "I Believe In Fairy Tales" embroidery on purple fleece. Purple fabric is very hard to photograph because it often turns out blue. The original cushion is much more beautiful than the picture.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## AlabamaKindleFan

Alice sent my Coyl Cushions to me Saturday from San Diego and I got them today in Alabama! I ordered identical ones for myself and my mother (for Mother's Day!). I could not be happier! They are the #3 size with Medium fill in the gorgeous and awesome-feeling Hot Pink Rose Minky fabric.

They fit my Kindle Touch in its small cover in both portrait _AND_ the new landscape mode. Amazon came out with that update right after I ordered, and I was afraid the #3 might not be wide enough to handle the new landscape mode - but it is perfect!

Thanks so much, Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

AlabamaKindleFan said:


> Alice sent my Coyl Cushions to me Saturday from San Diego and I got them today in Alabama! I ordered identical ones for myself and my mother (for Mother's Day!). I could not be happier! They are the #3 size with Medium fill in the gorgeous and awesome-feeling Hot Pink Rose Minky fabric.
> 
> They fit my Kindle Touch in its small cover in both portrait _AND_ the new landscape mode. Amazon came out with that update right after I ordered, and I was afraid the #3 might not be wide enough to handle the new landscape mode - but it is perfect!
> 
> Thanks so much, Alice!


You're welcome. Would you permit me to post your two pictures on my Facebook page? If so, please email them to me.


----------



## cc1013

Just received my #4 size CoylCusion in the navy crushed velvet fabric.  The pillow is gorgeous and the quality is great!  Thanks, Alice!!!


----------



## cc1013

Here's a pic of my #4 sized CoylCushion in navy crushed velvet.


----------



## Jayniepanda

Just letting you know that my CoylCushion arrived safely today Alice.
It's more beautiful "in person" than the picture, but much lighter in weight than I expected.  That's definitely not a criticism - I think I had in my head that it was filled with hard plastic pellets, and so was expecting a much heavier parcel  
Thank you again for the very fast and friendly service.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Jayniepanda said:


> Just letting you know that my CoylCushion arrived safely today Alice.
> It's more beautiful "in person" than the picture, but much lighter in weight than I expected. That's definitely not a criticism - I think I had in my head that it was filled with hard plastic pellets, and so was expecting a much heavier parcel
> Thank you again for the very fast and friendly service.


Thank you for letting me know that your beautiful CoylCushion arrived safely. It would have weighed 10 pounds rather than 6 ounces had I used hard plastic pellets. The packages are light and that is why they are delivered faster using First Class Mail.


----------



## Alice Coyl

cc1013 said:


> Just received my #4 size CoylCusion in the navy crushed velvet fabric. The pillow is gorgeous and the quality is great! Thanks, Alice!!!


You're welcome. That fabric is beautiful.


----------



## Alice Coyl

When I was in the Los Angeles Fabric District yesterday, I picked up several yards of this beautiful fabric.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just added two new fabrics to my web page.

This is #142 and is called Plume Feathers.
 Click to enlarge

This is #143 and is called Plume Large Floral Blue
 Click to enlarge


----------



## hudsonam

Jayniepanda said:


> Just letting you know that my CoylCushion arrived safely today Alice.
> It's more beautiful "in person" than the picture, but much lighter in weight than I expected. That's definitely not a criticism - I think I had in my head that it was filled with hard plastic pellets, and so was expecting a much heavier parcel
> Thank you again for the very fast and friendly service.


Agreed! The light weight was a welcome surprise.


----------



## egh34

Oh me too!! Just got mine, which I love, and was very surprised by the weight!


----------



## skyblue

My beautiful CoylCushion just arrived!  Thanks, *Alice*, for the superb product that you produce! It is extremely well made! I like the ability to adjust the cushion for optimum comfort and viewing ease. I am impressed by the exceptional customer service as well. It arrived in record time and securely packaged.

Awesome product! 

My thanks to your helpful husband for mailing it!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> My beautiful CoylCushion just arrived!  Thanks, *Alice*, for the superb product that you produce! It is extremely well made! I like the ability to adjust the cushion for optimum comfort and viewing ease. I am impressed by the exceptional customer service as well. It arrived in record time and securely packaged.
> 
> Awesome product!
> 
> My thanks to your helpful husband for mailing it!


I can't believe you waited so long to get one !!!!! I can't imagine reading in bed without mine anymore


----------



## Alice Coyl

skyblue said:


> My beautiful CoylCushion just arrived!  Thanks, *Alice*, for the superb product that you produce! It is extremely well made! I like the ability to adjust the cushion for optimum comfort and viewing ease. I am impressed by the exceptional customer service as well. It arrived in record time and securely packaged.
> 
> Awesome product!
> 
> My thanks to your helpful husband for mailing it!


It was my pleasure to make it for you. I'll pass your thanks on to my hubby. He loves to go to the post office daily. The clerks let him go ahead of everyone else since the packages are already labeled.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> I can't believe you waited so long to get one !!!!! I can't imagine reading in bed without mine anymore


Hi *Neo*!

I have been using my Peeramid Pillow in bed. I wanted the CoylCushion for my big leather chair. I love that it can be molded into so many different positions. I also think it is a better option for travel. 



Alice Coyl said:


> It was my pleasure to make it for you. I'll pass your thanks on to my hubby. He loves to go to the post office daily. The clerks let him go ahead of everyone else since the packages are already labeled.


He's a keeper! I am sure he is a big hit at the Post Office!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Will you be getting anymore of your fabric #107 that is currently out of stock?  Thank you.


----------



## StephanieJ

I'm sure I'm missing this somewhere, but my cushion is in Pink Rose Minky fabric --- how do you recommend I wash it?  My two year old has pretty much claimed it (she is rotten and uses it with her Leap pad and my Kindle Fire) and it is just so dirty.  I don't mind spot cleaning it but this thing needs to be CLEANED cleaned.  Thanks!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

StephanieJ said:


> I'm sure I'm missing this somewhere, but my cushion is in Pink Rose Minky fabric --- how do you recommend I wash it? My two year old has pretty much claimed it (she is rotten and uses it with her Leap pad and my Kindle Fire) and it is just so dirty. I don't mind spot cleaning it but this thing needs to be CLEANED cleaned. Thanks!!


Stephanie, I have a minky hot pink cushion and I'll try washing it and let you know how it turns out. I'll try it and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Someone Nameless said:


> Will you be getting anymore of your fabric #107 that is currently out of stock? Thank you.


I keep looking for it but haven't been able to locate a source. I may have to remove it from my web site. If you find it anywhere, please let me know and I'll order it.


----------



## maries

Hi Alice,
I've been wrapped up in a kitchen remodel but still try to check in now and then to see what beautiful new Coyl Cushions you've made.

Anyway - I have fabric I want made up into phone size CCs.  How much fabric do you need for 1?  Thanks.

Marie


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Hi Alice,
> I've been wrapped up in a kitchen remodel but still try to check in now and then to see what beautiful new Coyl Cushions you've made.
> 
> Anyway - I have fabric I want made up into phone size CCs. How much fabric do you need for 1? Thanks.
> 
> Marie


Marie if you send me 1/4 yard, that would be enough per phone cushion. More if there is a larger pattern. Also, remind me if you want more or less pellets or weighted.


----------



## maries

Hi Alice,
I was anxious and sent off 3 fabrics - one half yard piece and the others are a third of a yard.  Anyway, my name is on the envelope but I sealed the envelope before putting anything inside with my name or what this was for.  I shouldn't do things at 4:30am without prior caffeine.  Just normal amount of pellets and not weighted.  Can you PM or email me when it arrives to paypal you the money or should I go through your web page?  Thanks.

Marie


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Hi Alice,
> I was anxious and sent off 3 fabrics - one half yard piece and the others are a third of a yard. Anyway, my name is on the envelope but I sealed the envelope before putting anything inside with my name or what this was for. I shouldn't do things at 4:30am without prior caffeine. Just normal amount of pellets and not weighted. Can you PM or email me when it arrives to paypal you the money or should I go through your web page? Thanks.
> 
> Marie


I'll email you when it arrives.


----------



## Alice Coyl

StephanieJ said:


> I'm sure I'm missing this somewhere, but my cushion is in Pink Rose Minky fabric --- how do you recommend I wash it? My two year old has pretty much claimed it (she is rotten and uses it with her Leap pad and my Kindle Fire) and it is just so dirty. I don't mind spot cleaning it but this thing needs to be CLEANED cleaned. Thanks!!


Hi Stephanie,

I couldn't find my mesh bag so I just tossed my Pink Rose Minky #5 size CoylCushion in my washer by itself with very little soap (1/8 of cup or less). I washed it on my handwash/wool setting and dried it on the lowest setting on my dryer for about 30 minutes or so. It is still slightly moist so I just put it in for 10 more minutes. I will do it for 10 minutes at a time. The temperature is low enough that the pellets won't melt. It probably will not dry inside completely so I will hang it by the loop for a few hours to make sure the moisture in the pellets has completely dried.

I think you could wash yours the same way. Just make sure to use cold water and a low temperature dry. If you have any problems, let me know.

For those of you with cotton fabric, this might not work as cotton needs pressing but for fleece and the minky fabric, it seems to work out fine.


----------



## StephanieJ

Alice Coyl said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> I couldn't find my mesh bag so I just tossed my Pink Rose Minky #5 size CoylCushion in my washer by itself with very little soap (1/8 of cup or less). I washed it on my handwash/wool setting and dried it on the lowest setting on my dryer for about 30 minutes or so. It is still slightly moist so I just put it in for 10 more minutes. I will do it for 10 minutes at a time. The temperature is low enough that the pellets won't melt. It probably will not dry inside completely so I will hang it by the loop for a few hours to make sure the moisture in the pellets has completely dried.
> 
> I think you could wash yours the same way. Just make sure to use cold water and a low temperature dry. If you have any problems, let me know.
> 
> For those of you with cotton fabric, this might not work as cotton needs pressing but for fleece and the minky fabric, it seems to work out fine.


Wonderful, thank you so much! I will wash mine and just let it air dry on the porch. Thanks again


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Hi Alice,
> I was anxious and sent off 3 fabrics - one half yard piece and the others are a third of a yard. Anyway, my name is on the envelope but I sealed the envelope before putting anything inside with my name or what this was for. I shouldn't do things at 4:30am without prior caffeine. Just normal amount of pellets and not weighted. Can you PM or email me when it arrives to paypal you the money or should I go through your web page? Thanks.
> 
> Marie


Marie, your fabric arrived yesterday and I sent you an email. Please go through my web page so I know what to do with the extra fabric.


----------



## maries

Thanks Alice.  I haven't had much time to get on the PC lately.  I completed the order form.  

Marie


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Thanks Alice. I haven't had much time to get on the PC lately. I completed the order form.
> 
> Marie


Thank you. I should be able to complete them today and ship out tomorrow.

Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl

I purchased a commercial BabyLock 10 needle embroidery machine and will be expanding my embroidery choices once I finish my training on the machine. I have sewn out a couple of Delph Blue designs on white canvas type fabric and they are beautiful. Once I have mastered the machine, I'll post some examples here that would look beautiful on your CoylCushions. I hope to be able to expand my line to other items for your home. I look forward to making some beautiful tablecloths, pillow covers, etc. I'm attaching a .pdf file link if any of you are interested in seeing what can be done with my new machine.

http://www.babylock.com/ftp/whitepapers/BNT10L_EnterpriseSpecSheet.pdf


----------



## Alice Coyl

If anyone is interested, I'm still taking orders for CoylCushions. I didn't want you to feel that I had abandoned the group but am taking lessons and learning the in and outs of my new 10 needle embroidery machine.

This is a picture of one I did for a customer. It is the Duke Blue Devils logo. I did it on my new machine. It is on blue denim and I digitized the logo for her.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## StephanieJ

I'm ordering a new CoyleCushion this weekend, I can't wait!  I love mine but my two year old daughter has pretty much claimed it, she's used it and abused it until (on the few occasions I'm allowed to use it) I have to fold it over.  When I get this one I'm DARING her to touch it, she can officially have my pink one.  I can't say enough wonderful things about your cushions.  Even beaten to heck and back, toted around and used for everything a little one can imagine it is still hands down the BEST way to read.  My teenage daughter says she just wishes she could take hers to school! Lol


----------



## Alice Coyl

StephanieJ said:


> I'm ordering a new CoyleCushion this weekend, I can't wait! I love mine but my two year old daughter has pretty much claimed it, she's used it and abused it until (on the few occasions I'm allowed to use it) I have to fold it over. When I get this one I'm DARING her to touch it, she can officially have my pink one. I can't say enough wonderful things about your cushions. Even beaten to heck and back, toted around and used for everything a little one can imagine it is still hands down the BEST way to read. My teenage daughter says she just wishes she could take hers to school! Lol


I'll look for your order. I'm glad you are a satisfied "CoylCushion" customer.


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a new design found by one of my customers. It is a #4 size CoylCushion with embroidery on dark blue denim.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## krm0789

Alice Coyl said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> I couldn't find my mesh bag so I just tossed my Pink Rose Minky #5 size CoylCushion in my washer by itself with very little soap (1/8 of cup or less). I washed it on my handwash/wool setting and dried it on the lowest setting on my dryer for about 30 minutes or so. It is still slightly moist so I just put it in for 10 more minutes. I will do it for 10 minutes at a time. The temperature is low enough that the pellets won't melt. It probably will not dry inside completely so I will hang it by the loop for a few hours to make sure the moisture in the pellets has completely dried.
> 
> I think you could wash yours the same way. Just make sure to use cold water and a low temperature dry. If you have any problems, let me know.
> 
> For those of you with cotton fabric, this might not work as cotton needs pressing but for fleece and the minky fabric, it seems to work out fine.


I believe I have a cotton one (the butterfly fabric?). Kitty has a UTI & could not resist peeing on my cushion, so I figured I had nothing to lose by throwing it in the wash. I did it on delicate in our front-loader, then dried it for 40 minutes on extra low. I'm hoping another wash will get the smell out, but it held up well & recovered its shape quite nicely-- & I didn't end up with pellets everywhere as I feared.


----------



## Alice Coyl

krm0789 said:


> I believe I have a cotton one (the butterfly fabric?). Kitty has a UTI & could not resist peeing on my cushion, so I figured I had nothing to lose by throwing it in the wash. I did it on delicate in our front-loader, then dried it for 40 minutes on extra low. I'm hoping another wash will get the smell out, but it held up well & recovered its shape quite nicely-- & I didn't end up with pellets everywhere as I feared.


Glad to know you could wash it. I've washed my minky cushion several times without a problem. I double seam all of the cushions so the pellets should be pretty secure. With cotton fabric, the only problem would be wrinkles. How did yours turn out after drying it? Did it have a lot of wrinkles?

I did some research and you might try this before washing your cushion again. Add one cup of vinegar to your washing machine along with your soap. That might work to remove the final odor.


----------



## krm0789

Alice Coyl said:


> Glad to know you could wash it. I've washed my minky cushion several times without a problem. I double seam all of the cushions so the pellets should be pretty secure. With cotton fabric, the only problem would be wrinkles. How did yours turn out after drying it? Did it have a lot of wrinkles?
> 
> I did some research and you might try this before washing your cushion again. Add one cup of vinegar to your washing machine along with your soap. That might work to remove the final odor.


No wrinkles. My cushion is used heavily so it's lost some of its shape, but it looks the same post wash as it did before.

Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alice Coyl

This is a reminder that Christmas is not long off. Many of you have ordered new Kindles or Kindle Fires and a CoylCushion is the perfect gift to go along with your gift of a new Kindle to your loved one or for your own new Kindle.

You can always send me your favorite fabric if you don't find something in my inventory. I have a wide selection of fabrics but many customers find their own and mail their fabric to me.

I purchased a Baby Lock Enterprise 10 needle machine and am expanding my embroidery collection. I cannot post many of the pictures on my web site because they came on a CD so if you have something in mind for your CoylCushion, just ask. I may have the design you are looking for.

Be sure and order early. The prices are the same as always with free U.S. and Canada shipping. International shipping available. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Alice


----------



## PinkKindle

I just ordered and received from Alice a beautiful new CoylCushion for my Fire HD 7! I was trying to use my original CoylCushion both for the Fire and for my PW (kept on my nightstand for reading in bed), but that wasn't working out so well -- each device needed its own!  So here are some pics of my new Fire CoylCushion. I purchased the fabric at my local Hobby Lobby and sent it to Alice. As always, Alice is an absolute delight to work with, very helpful, order came extremely quickly, and the quality is just wonderful!! This is a size 4 CoylCushion, which I think is the perfect size for the 7" Fire.

Sorry, I'm not a great photographer -- and I really should have shut the flash off on the pic with the Fire open in portrait orientation  -- but I just wanted everyone to see how nicely the Fire sits on the CoylCushion while in use!


----------



## maries

The pinks match perfectly!

I was just thinking that I need to order some of the phone Coyl Cushions for holiday gifts.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PinkKindle said:


> I just ordered and received from Alice a beautiful new CoylCushion for my Fire HD 7! I was trying to use my original CoylCushion both for the Fire and for my PW (kept on my nightstand for reading in bed), but that wasn't working out so well -- each device needed its own!  So here are some pics of my new Fire CoylCushion. I purchased the fabric at my local Hobby Lobby and sent it to Alice. As always, Alice is an absolute delight to work with, very helpful, order came extremely quickly, and the quality is just wonderful!! This is a size 4 CoylCushion, which I think is the perfect size for the 7" Fire.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a great photographer -- and I really should have shut the flash off on the pic with the Fire open in portrait orientation  -- but I just wanted everyone to see how nicely the Fire sits on the CoylCushion while in use!


Your CoylCushion matches perfectly. And, your material was a very good match. Thanks for posting your pictures.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> The pinks match perfectly!
> 
> I was just thinking that I need to order some of the phone Coyl Cushions for holiday gifts.


Marie, now is a good time to order.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Christmas Special...free monogram or initial on any CoylCushion ordered by December 15th. Embroidery works best on solid fabrics or very small prints. Just use CHRISTMAS12 in the remarks area of your order form and give me the initials and color you would like on your cushion. Offer good for any size CoylCushion and will be sized to fit the cushion ordered.


----------



## Brooks

I received my CoylCushion today in Camel Brown Super Suede with gold monogram embroidery. I love it! I didn't expect how well I could shape it exactly how I want and it stays that way. Thank you so much Alice! I feel like a collection is starting...


----------



## Alice Coyl

Brooks said:


> I received my CoylCushion today in Camel Brown Super Suede with gold monogram embroidery. I love it! I didn't expect how well I could shape it exactly how I want and it stays that way. Thank you so much Alice! I feel like a collection is starting...


Thank you for posting the picture. You were the first to take advantage of the Christmas12 offer for free initials. The super suede makes a very nice CoylCushion and will last you a very long time.


----------



## sadievan

DreamWeaver said:


> I use the "regular" size CoylCushion with my Kindle Keyboard as well as my 7" tablet. I also use it with my 10" tablet in landscape orientation. The cushion is very well made and it works great!


I know I'm posting to an old post, but.

Thanks for posting that. I want to use one with my Fire and iPad. Glad to hear the #4 works well. What fabric did you get, cotton, suede, or one of the others?


----------



## D/W

sadievan said:


> I know I'm posting to an old post, but.
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I want to use one with my Fire and iPad. Glad to hear the #4 works well. What fabric did you get, cotton, suede, or one of the others?


_How funny!_ I posted to your thread on another forum _just moments ago_ and mentioned the fabric I chose there!  Mine is made from the soft, Camel Brown Super Suede fabric (pictured in the post above). I love some of the colorful, patterned fabrics, but I decided to go with something neutral so it wouldn't distract me while reading.


----------



## sadievan

DreamWeaver said:


> _How funny!_ I posted to your thread on another forum _just moments ago_ and mentioned the fabric I chose there!  Mine is made from the soft, Camel Brown Super Suede fabric (pictured in the post above). I love some of the colorful, patterned fabrics, but I decided to go with something neutral so it wouldn't distract me while reading.


LOL. I just read and replied to you. I'm thinking of going with one of the Super Suedes. They do look rich and pretty. My daughter is getting me one for Christmas. I emailed Alice about the price on the Owl embroidery #022. Couldn't find a price on the site. I just emailed her a little bit ago so I haven't heard back yet. I also like the Dragonflies Pattern #097. *sigh* Decisions.


----------



## Alice Coyl

sadievan said:


> LOL. I just read and replied to you. I'm thinking of going with one of the Super Suedes. They do look rich and pretty. My daughter is getting me one for Christmas. I emailed Alice about the price on the Owl embroidery #022. Couldn't find a price on the site. I just emailed her a little bit ago so I haven't heard back yet. I also like the Dragonflies Pattern #097. *sigh* Decisions.


I just replied to your email. The owl embroidery #022 is $35.00, the #4 size CoylCushion is $19.50 and the #5 size CoylCushion is $21.50.

Alice


----------



## sadievan

Alice Coyl said:


> I just replied to your email. The owl embroidery #022 is $35.00, the #4 size CoylCushion is $19.50 and the #5 size CoylCushion is $21.50.
> 
> Alice


Got your email. Thanks. Will tell my daughter. Now I just have to decide which one I want her to get me.


----------



## Brooks

You'll love the super suede, it's very nice.  And it's true that the photos don't do it justice.  I'm already thinking of ideas for my next one.


----------



## sadievan

Brooks said:


> You'll love the super suede, it's very nice. And it's true that the photos don't do it justice. I'm already thinking of ideas for my next one.


I can't wait to get it. I'll probably have to order more too. LOL Is this gonna be an addiction?


----------



## maries

sadievan said:


> I can't wait to get it. I'll probably have to order more too. LOL Is this gonna be an addiction?


Yes!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Only 8 more days to order your CoylCushion with a free initial or monogram. Just put Christmas12 in the remarks section of your order. The letters look best on a solid fabric like denim, super suede or fleece. Cotton is good but most of the time it has a print. Very small prints work well but large ones do not.

The CoylCushion makes a great Christmas gift for your friends and family who have just received or will be receiving a new Kindle Fire or any other Kindle product as a gift.

I wish each and every one of you a very Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year. 

Alice


----------



## maries

Alice,
Today was our work party and I gave the Phone CC gifts.  Everyone loved them!  Thank you so much.  These were the perfect gift and the initial on the CC made it so much more special - and obviously personalized!


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> Alice,
> Today was our work party and I gave the Phone CC gifts. Everyone loved them! Thank you so much. These were the perfect gift and the initial on the CC made it so much more special - and obviously personalized!


Thank you for letting me know. Personalized gifts are always appreciated.


----------



## Guest

I have the super suede and I love it!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Thanks to a loyal customer (Marie), my CoylCushion was made the Nifty Gift of the day at this web site. If you click on the picture of the phone cushion, it will take you to my web site. Thanks Marie....

http://theniftygifter.blogspot.com/


----------



## sadievan

Got my purple super suede with the reading owl embroidery from my daughter for Christmas.  Love it.  It is so much prettier in person.


----------



## Alice Coyl

sadievan said:


> Got my purple super suede with the reading owl embroidery from my daughter for Christmas. Love it. It is so much prettier in person.


Thank you for letting me know. It was fun working on your beautiful CoylCushion for you.

Alice


----------



## sadievan

Alice Coyl said:


> Thank you for letting me know. It was fun working on your beautiful CoylCushion for you.
> 
> Alice


I knew it would be pretty from the pictures on your site, but in person it is soooo much more pretty. I used it last night in bed. I just love it. I think I'm going to tell my son and daughter in law they can get me another one for Mother's day or my birthday. I can use another one for our summer place so I don't have to carry this one back and forth.

My sister in law liked it too. She has a Kindle Fire also.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just ordered a new Paperwhite Kindle and a purple case. Now I have to make myself a beautiful CoylCushion to use it with. The only CoylCushion I have is a #5 Minky Hot Pink and it won't go well with a purple case. But, I do have many beautiful fabrics to choose from. I might even put an embroidery on it. My holiday gift to me...


----------



## CrystalStarr

OH! I got my Coyl Cushion today!  Purpose swirls with the open book with swirly things coming out!  Biggest size!  I'm in LOVE! Arrived on my birthday too!  How cool!  THANK YOU!


----------



## Brooks

CrystalStarr said:


> OH! I got my Coyl Cushion today! Purpose swirls with the open book with swirly things coming out! Biggest size! I'm in LOVE! Arrived on my birthday too! How cool! THANK YOU!


I saw that one on FB. Probably the best one I've seen yet. The combination of the fabric, design, and colors is perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## Alice Coyl

CrystalStarr said:


> OH! I got my Coyl Cushion today! Purpose swirls with the open book with swirly things coming out! Biggest size! I'm in LOVE! Arrived on my birthday too! How cool! THANK YOU!


Here is Crystal's beautiful CoylCushion.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Brooks

I'm a little bit late with this but I received another very handsome CoylCushion and I'm thrilled with how it came out! I tried taking pictures but I couldn't get the lighting quite right so I'm posting the picture Alice sent to me. Thank you Alice!


----------



## maries

Brooks said:


> I'm a little bit late with this but I received another very handsome CoylCushion and I'm thrilled with how it came out! I tried taking pictures but I couldn't get the lighting quite right so I'm posting the picture Alice sent to me. Thank you Alice!


Wow! That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Brooks said:


> I'm a little bit late with this but I received another very handsome CoylCushion and I'm thrilled with how it came out! I tried taking pictures but I couldn't get the lighting quite right so I'm posting the picture Alice sent to me. Thank you Alice!


You're welcome. It was fun to do.


----------



## Alice Coyl

For you cat lovers, I just added a new Laurel Burch Cats fabric to my web site. The manufacturer doesn't come out often with new Laurel Burch fabrics so I was excited to find this one in my local fabric store.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## skyblue

Just checking in to see what's new, Alice.  I haven't seen any new posts in months. I hope you are doing well!


----------



## Alice Coyl

skyblue said:


> Just checking in to see what's new, Alice. I haven't seen any new posts in months. I hope you are doing well!


I'm still around. This thread dropped off and most of my posts now are on Facebook. 
Here is a link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coyls-Custom-Creations/191803034208997


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the update!  I will check it out!


----------



## Toby

Hey, I want to read posts here!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Effective 10/14/13, I have retired the CoylCushion from production. My web page and Facebook pages have been retired also. At the young age of 71, I have decided to do what I have always wanted to do...travel, sew quilts, pursue my photography and spend quality time with my husband and family. 

In the four years since I made my first CoylCushion product, I have sold over 800 of them and shipped internationally to many different countries. As my birthday is arriving soon, I looked at what I was doing with my time and realized that I have worked non-stop since I was 17 years old. That is 55 years of working and now I am going to stop and enjoy my free time. 

Thank you to all of you who have followed my journey here and on Facebook. You are truly the best customers I could have ever asked for. Your suggestions, support, orders and gifts have made my little home based business a big success. One of you provided me with a free web site and hosted it for me, another sent me a postage scale and instructions how to use PayPal and others sent me links to sites where I could order labels. Your help was most appreciated. Now it is time to say good bye and again thank you for your orders, your suggestions and your friendship.


----------



## D/W

Happy travels to you, Alice! Enjoy your well-deserved retirement.


----------



## MDB

Alice! Say it isn't so!!! Seriously...best wishes to you. I will cherish my CoylCushions all the more now.

Thank you for everything.


----------



## skyblue

Congratulations on your well deserved  retirement, Alice! . Enjoy your travels and your quilting!

I am thrilled to own one of your Coyl Cushions, and will continue to enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## sadievan

I'm so glad I got mine.  Love them.  Enjoy your retirement Alice.


----------



## Jane917

Good luck to you! You have produced a quality product for many years, and you deserve a real retirement.


----------



## maries

Alice,
enjoy your well deserved and overdue retirement!  All of us that have one of your Coyl Cushions will think of you whenever we use our cushion.


----------



## mlewis78

I am still using my cushion that you made two years ago.  Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## Toby

Oh no! I will miss you selling them. I love mine & use them all the time. Right now in fact. Enjoy yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## Brooks

Enjoy your retirement Alice.  I appreciate your care and attention with my orders.  All the best.


----------



## egh34

Major bumming going on here, as I was going to give a few as Christmas presents. But CONGRATS on a well deserved retirement!


----------



## Tia K

Alice Coyl said:


> Effective 10/14/13, I have retired the CoylCushion from production. My web page and Facebook pages have been retired also. At the young age of 71, I have decided to do what I have always wanted to do...travel, sew quilts, pursue my photography and spend quality time with my husband and family.
> 
> In the four years since I made my first CoylCushion product, I have sold over 800 of them and shipped internationally to many different countries. As my birthday is arriving soon, I looked at what I was doing with my time and realized that I have worked non-stop since I was 17 years old. That is 55 years of working and now I am going to stop and enjoy my free time.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have followed my journey here and on Facebook. You are truly the best customers I could have ever asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your suggestions, support, orders and gifts have made my little home based business a big success. One of you provided me with a free web site and hosted it for me, another sent me a postage scale and instructions how to use PayPal and others sent me links to sites where I could order labels. Your help was most appreciated. Now it is time to say good bye and again thank you for your orders, your suggestions and your friendship.


Enjoy your retirement Alice, Good luck.


----------



## albianne

Oh Alice, I wished I had come on to this board a month ago, I have been meaning to order a new Coylecushion for a while now as mine has seen better days.  I read with it several hours a day plus I sleep with it, I find it gives me more support under my neck or shoulder but now it has become squashed pretty badly, haha.  I am happy to hear you have officially retired and are enjoying some well deserved "me" time.  By any chance do you have any cushions left over from your selling days, or know of a seller who is making something similar?

Anne


----------

